# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le magazine >  CanardPC a besoin de nous et nous avons besoin d'eux !

## Pyjama Wallon

Si vous avez suivit le départ de Rabot, vous savez maintenant quelle est la cause de ce départ. Je viens de prendre un coup de santiag dans le moral et je ne crois pas être le seul.
Après tout ce qu'ils ont fait pour nous, on ne peut pas les laisser dans la merde. Et on va faire comme Rambo, attendre la fin et dire "c'était pas ma guerre en pleurant".
On va devoir agir comme des canards.

Alors on va tenter de trouver des idées qui permettrait de renflouer les caisses. Parce que déjà quand ça "allait", le salaire était quand même très proche du smic, j'avais déjà un peu mal au cœur. Alors maintenant...


- Certains ont proposés des sections payantes. Personnellement, je n'aime pas du tout cette idée. Parce que ça donne une impression d'être forcé. On se retrouvera devant un mur que l'on pourra franchir en payant. Maintenant, si on n'a rien d'autre, je préfère ça que le déclin.

- Kilfou a proposé une BD Couly, vendue 25€ par exemple. On a tous (ou presque) toujours voulu avoir un HS Couly. Bah autant avoir une BD et payer plus cher qu'une BD normale. Ca ferait un don, mais récompensé. (et je pense que l'on a pas besoin de ça pour être récompensé par CPC)

- Je ne sais plus qui a proposé desdons paypal. Encore une fois, je trouve ça une super bonne idée. Chacun donne ce qu'il veut au cours du temps. Ca pourrait devenir fort rentable.

-Obiwankenoob a proposé des t-shirts. Entre canards on avait déjà voulu s'en faire, mais si en plus ils peuvent se faire de l'argent avec ça, se serait agréable ! Surtout que je crois que ça ne coute pas spécialement cher à faire et qu'ils peuvent se faire du bon bénéfice du tout.

- Mon idée à moi était d'avoir une section "pub CPC" imprimables à la maison. De la sorte, on pourrait devenir les représentant de CPC dans la rue et de manière bénévole. On imprime plusieurs feuilles, on les déposes au magasin, dans la rue (les spots publicitaires), la FAC, le dentiste, les toilettes des cafés,... Partout ! Et les pubs pourraient être faites par des membres du forum, on a tellement de talents du photoshop parmi nous.


Enfin bon, voilà quelques idées qui sont passées et ce serait bien de les mettre en oeuvre le plus rapidement possible. J'sais pas si c'est clair ou bien expliqué, je parle encore sur choc là.  :Emo: 


Mais on y arrivera, le point fort de CPC à toujours été d'être une communauté et c'est le moment de le montrer !



EDIT:
Réponse de Casque Noir: http://forum.canardpc.com/showpost.p...&postcount=130

Infos pratiques de cette réponse:




> En attendant de pouvoir reprendre sieur Rabot ou un newser à plein temps, vous pouvez nous aider de plusieurs façons :
> 
> . *La première, qui n'est valable que si vous en avez le talent, c'est de participer aux news bénévolement* comme le font Raphie, Pelomar, Bobo, Shane Fenton, Toxic, Super Menteur, Georges Sable, Flubber, Grand Maitre B, Ivan le Fou et ceux que j'oublie parce que je suis naze, chacun ayant un domaine de compétence particulier. Si l'idée vous tente, envoyez un mail à *news@canard...*
> 
> . *La seconde, c'est de nous soumettre des news : vous surfez sur des sites étrangers, vous lisez une info passionnante que vous aimeriez voir sur le canardpc.com* (autres que bidule a embauché un tel, ou la bande annonce de toto le zèbre est sortie), envoyez un mail à *zoulou@canard...*, il la mettra en ligne s'il juge qu'elle est intéressante.
> 
> Je sais que cela revient pour certains d'entre vous à faire notre métier à notre place mais nous considérons que notre métier, justement, c'est de faire un mag, pas un site. Le site est depuis toujours un espace de liberté et un complément au mag. Un jour peut-être, lorsque les finances le permettront, nous réviserons cette orientation.
> 
> . *Troisième solution : vous développez et voulez filer un coup de main à half pour coder des modules sur le site (Wiki et autres)*, pas de problème, il est ouvert à vos propositions : *half@canard...*

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C''est un bide....
Non je déconne, mais ils ont leur fierté à CPC, ils nous diront jamais qu'ils ont besoin de nous.
Bon allez bonne soirée je vais lire mon Joystick (non je plaisante, je suis super triste au fond, bon vent au poète)

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

C'est pour ça que je dis qu'on peut aussi se bouger le cul sans leur donner du travail en plus.

----------


## L'invité

L'idée de la section payante j'aime pas du tout. (ou la webcam seulement)
L'idée des dons j'aime pas non plus...

Mais l'idée du t-Shirt ou de la BD Couly, c'est franchement possible, et j'aime beaucoup l'idée. Ca peut être pas trop difficilement mis en place et rapporter pas mal pour les t-shirt.

La pub PC, ça pourait etre intéressant, ainsi que des banières à placer sur ses blogs, sites, etc...

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Et je peux savoir pourquoi tu serais contre un section de dons ? (pour qu'on sache exactement pourquoi telle ou telle chose serait bien ou pas)

----------


## NitroG42

L'idée des dons, je crois que la rédaction n'approuvait tout simplement pas ce système.
Ca crée en quelque sorte une dette envers les lecteurs, et ca rend les choses compliqués.
Sinon j'ai pas de sous, mais je suis bien entendu d'accord pour vendre mon corps au nom de canardpc tatoué sur ma cuisse gauche.

----------


## Arseur

A mon avis le problème du merchandising (BD Couly, T-shirt) c'est la logistique que ça leur impose, en plus de devoir avancer les sous pour produire les machins.

Alors oui moi je veux bien faire homme sandwich.

----------


## kilfou

Faisons du lobbying pour le bouquin de Couly !

Sans dec', ya plein de bonnes raisons pour faire ça :
- CPC est déjà en cheville avec un imprimeur, 
- ya une grosse base de fan de Couly 
- une petite étude de marché comme pour Spam-Spam Cul Cul (d'ailleurs, pas de news depuis le temps  ::huh:: ), c'est pas trop dur à mettre en place.
- ça toucherait vachement plus de monde qu'une peluche très chère et très longue à fabriquer
- le livre n'est pas encore trop touché par la crise (et spécialement la BD).

Ce que je vois comme produit :
- un beau livre relié, papier de qualité
- un tirage limité dans un premier temps pour être sûr de le vendre
- une intégrale des travaux de Couly avec quelques anecdotes sur la fabrication de ces moments de rigolade
- un prix de 15 à 30€, mais ça ya moyen d'affiner avec l'étude de marché.

----------


## Elma

Cool Pyjama, j'avais la flemme de faire le topic et t'avais eu une partie des idées ! 

- Donc voila personnellement je suis motivé pour aider en photoshop bien que certain canards soient bien plus doué que moi. Bien entendu si vous sortez une version imprimable j'en imprimerais un paquet et les sèmerais tout au long de mes nombreux périples! Je pense que ça pourrait devenir carrément efficace cette technique ! Y'abon idée !


- Pour le payement du fofo, je ne pense pas que ce soit une excellente idée. On avait aussi parler quelque part de name boite mail @canardpc.com payant, à la limite pourquoi pas pour ceux que ça interresse. (J'y connais rien à tout ça) 

- Le don paypal devrait tjs pouvoir etre disponible. J'imagine bien que c'est par fierté qu'il ne l'on jamais mis, mais faudrais pas non plus ce tirer une balle dans le pied. Le principe du don c'est que seul ceux qui veulent donnent... Donc ca reste totalement honnete !

- Les T-Shirt c'est cool ! 
 Mais l'album spécial de Couly ça, ça péterais tout ! Il faudrais qu'il soit daccord par contre, et j'avais cru comprendre qu'il aimait pas trop tout ça. Dommage perso je metterais facile 20 Euros pour un bon gros albums rassemblant toute les éternels conneries de Couly. 

En faite on peut ce rendre compte que grace à l'identité que CPC a avec son lapin Coulyen, ça pourrais etre un bonne atout pour survivre, tout dépent de Couly !

Voila ! Allez bouger vous les fesses je prépare les banderoles ! 

P.S: Pyjama à fait sa chochotte. ::):

----------


## L'invité

J'ai essayé de l'expliquer dans mon message mais j'y suis pas arrivé donc j'ai tout effacé.
Mais en gros faire un don, même si c'est un magazine que j'aime beaucoup je trouve que ça colle pas. En gros c'est faire un don à ue boite que j'aime pas je crois... (c'est pas une assoc' je veux dire, j'arrive pas trop à l'exprimer)

Et puis je préfère de loin filer 10€ dans un t-shirt grace auquel 5€ seront reversé (exemple au hasard hein) que faire un don de 5€ comme ça.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

On pourrait faire des petits stickers rigolos à placarder sur des tags généralements vilains ou grossiers. (A la place on mettrait nos stickers vilains et grossiers mais tout le temps pas juste en général) :Bave:

----------


## L'invité

Des pin's.  :Bave:

----------


## JK Duss

En tant que fan de Couly et collectionneur de BD, la BD Couly je l'achete les yeux fermes, pour quasiment n'importe quel prix (ouais enfin pas un prix a 6 chiffres hein, sinon c'est plus simple que j'achete directement la redac ahahahah).

Sinon pour la section don moi je suis pour, pour la simple et bonne raison que j'habite aux USA et que par consequent je n'achete pas Canard PC (enfin je l'achete quand je suis de passage en France, c'est a dire plus que rarement), mais je passe tous les jours sur le site qui est en gros ma seule source d'infos sur l'univers jeux video/PC/b0b0 en francais, et je trouverais normal de les remunerer (et puis un statut VIP ca claquerait non ?).

Un tshirt je suis pour aussi, par contre les pubs j'ai peur que ca fasse un bide chez le marchand du coin.

Voila, c'est mon avis d'expat.

----------


## John Kay

Une BD/Artbook Couly c'est super tentant, mais j'ai peur que les frais de fab d'un tel projet soient assez violents pour le canard avec les histoires de point mort et tout  ::sad:: 
Mais sur le principe, ça me branche vachement ce genre d'idée.  :;):

----------


## Elma

> Une BD/Artbook Couly c'est super tentant, mais j'ai peur que les frais de fab d'un tel projet soient assez violents pour le canard avec les histoires de point mort et tout 
> Mais sur le principe, ça me branche vachement ce genre d'idée.


Bon qui c'est qui fait un prêts étudiants à 0% pour que la rédac puisse ce lancer dans ce projet ?  :B):

----------


## kilfou

> Une BD/Artbook Couly c'est super tentant, mais j'ai peur que les frais de fab d'un tel projet soient assez violents pour le canard avec les histoires de point mort et tout 
> Mais sur le principe, ça me branche vachement ce genre d'idée.



Ouais t'as pas tort mais une précommande (30 à 50% d'arrhes) lors de l'étude de marché, ça peut marcher.

Le tirage limité évite les invendus et les retours et flatte le lecteur, qui du coup est prêt à mettre un peu plus cher.

Enfin moi je pense comme ça.

Et aider CPC ça n'a pas de prix.  :Cigare: 

Qu'en pense la rédac ?  :Emo: 

Je veux y croire... ::wub::

----------


## L'invité

> Ouais t'as pas tort mais une précommande (30 à 50% d'arrhes) lors de l'étude de marché, ça peut marcher.
> 
> Le tirage limité évite les invendus et les retours et flatte le lecteur, qui du coup est prêt à mettre un peu plus cher.
> 
> Enfin moi je pense comme ça.
> 
> Et aider CPC ça n'a pas de prix. 
> 
> Qu'en pense la rédac ? 
> ...


Et dédicacé par Couly et la rédac.  :Bave:

----------


## mescalin

Tiens, petite question concours : un concours d'affiches de pubs cpc à paraitre dans le prochain mag et/ou à imprimer et a placarder, ça serait faisable ? ça a déjà été fait ?

----------


## kilfou

> Et dédicacé par Couly et la rédac.


Raaaah ça c'est pour l' Ultra-collector avec le certificat d'authenticité plaqué or !!!  :Bave: 

Mine de rien, numéroté et signé, c'est la méga-classe abitbolesque.

Vachement plus que sur des reliures ou des tapis de souris.  ::ninja::

----------


## Avathar

Et un truc tout con genre comboutique pour les T-shirts ? A pu les soucis de logistique nan ?

Y'a meme moyen de faire des slips  ::ninja:: 

Et des mugs et des sacs aussi, je viens de voir.

Ainsi que des badges et des casquettes.

----------


## redsensei

C'est les larmes aux bord de mes petits yeux crapuleux que je vais essayé de faire un post constructif.

Je vous propose déjà de lire cet article d'un autre site que j'apprécie [Lesiteduzero]

et qui avait analysé la fermeture d'un autre site [Pcimpactvirtuel] à cette adresse.

En résumé, si Paypal peut aider un site temporairement, à long terme et juridiquement c'est intenable.

En revanche ce site à défaut de BD Couly avait fait des éditions spéciales de T-shirts pour les lecteurs.

On pourrait creuser cette idée voir mettre aux enchères des objets collectors ? [le clavier de Boulon  ::P: ]

Sinon, si les membres de la rédac pouvaient arrêter de jouer les snobs et accepter les pot de vins des éditeurs ? ::siffle:: 



PS : Si j'en chope un qui bloque les pubs je lui démonte la souris à coup de flashball  ::(:

----------


## John Kay

Dans les trucs potentiellement simples à mettre en place – faut juste réduire Couly à l'esclavage – y a les badges originaux. Soit un badge avec un dessin original dessous  ::lol:: 
L'illustrateur Stan a mis ça en place avec son blog de monstres et il vend ça à des prix très abordables. Ça doit donc pas coûter des miyards à confectionner. On peut voir le résultat après les dessins originaux.

----------


## Septa

Une bd de Couly ce serait bath.

Sinon vu que la pub pour le site semble au point mort, et si la rédac est contre les dons... Bha je me demande si un système inspiré du mur de rue89  ( de la "pub" par les utilisateurs en gros ) ne pourrait pas permettre de rentabiliser un tout petit peu le site.
Je me doute que ça va pas payer grand chose mais l'investissement en temps de dev ne semble pas énorme du coup la prise de risque reste faible. Et ce n'est pas vraiment du "don" avec les conséquences "morales" et tout ça.

Après ça je n'ai pas trouvé de chiffre probant sur ce genre d'expérience.

Sinon ouais rendre la webcam payante ce serait vache mais ça serait surement rentable.

----------


## mescalin

Autrement, vu qu'il y a pas mal de canards zicos, ont pourrait faire une compil de reprises qu'on vendrait pour sauver cpc et qu'on appellerait "les enculés".


Non ?

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

::XD::

----------


## JK Duss

> Autrement, vu qu'il y a pas mal de canards zicos, ont pourrait faire une compil de reprises qu'on vendrait pour sauver cpc et qu'on appellerait "les enculés".
> 
> 
> Non ?


They are the world 
They are CPC 
They are the ones who make a brighter day 
So let's start giving 
There's a choice we're making 
We're saving their lives 
It's true we'll make a better day 
Just you and me 

 :B):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ce qui serait surtout très utile ce serait de ressortir les bonnes vieilles bannières CPC (le journal avec de vrais morceaux d'idiots) pour qu'on puisse faire de la pub dans chacun de nos forums fréquentés, comme ça, sans que la rédac ait rien à devoir ni à sortir.

----------


## Truhl

> Autrement, vu qu'il y a pas mal de canards zicos, ont pourrait faire une compil de reprises qu'on vendrait pour sauver cpc et qu'on appellerait "les enculés".
> 
> 
> Non ?


J'en suis.

Vu mon niveau c'est carrément du vol.

Sinon je pensais à un magazine à prix spécial, une sorte d'offre découverte à 2€. 

Ou une cotisation générale pour faire une pub sur affichage public à gros passage (genre métro ou coin super passant de Paris) signée Couly.

Edith : Oubliez ça, je viens de mater le prix, c'est indécent. Plus de 300000€ la semaine. Perso, mes reins me servent donc bon...

----------


## bigxtra

> Autrement, vu qu'il y a pas mal de canards zicos, ont pourrait faire une compil de reprises qu'on vendrait pour sauver cpc et qu'on appellerait "les enculés".
> 
> 
> Non ?


J'ouvre le bal avec une reprise de "Coin coin" des Rabbins volants que j'avais enregistrée à l'époque où il fallait faire des trucs pour Canard TV.

Le son n'est pas terrible, mais au moins j'ai un vrai canard au micro  :B):

----------


## Antitan

Toutes les idées me semblent partir d'un bon sentiment, mais d'une, ils n'ont rien demandés, et de deux, elles ne me paraissent ni pérennes, ni viables.
C'est la vraie vie, et ce n'est pas en collectant ponctuellement des sous, d'une manière où d'une autre qu'on peut assumer une masse salariale.

Sinon, je serais totalement prêt à payer quelque chose pour être membre premium machin truc, même si ça n'apporte pas d'avantage particulier pour l'instant. Au delà du magazine, ce site est vraiment important, et je le consulte avec assiduité et plaisir, et ça, ça vaut bien des sous que je paierais volontiers.
Mais bon...on verra ce qui se passe.

----------


## mescalin

> They are the world 
> They are CPC 
> They are the ones who make a brighter day 
> So let's start giving 
> There's a choice we're making 
> We're saving their lives 
> It's true we'll make a better day 
> Just you and me





> J'en suis.
> 
> Vu mon niveau c'est carrément du vol.





> J'ouvre le bal avec une reprise de "Coin coin" des Rabbins volants que j'avais enregistrée à l'époque où il fallait faire des trucs pour Canard TV.
> 
> Le son n'est pas terrible, mais au moins j'ai un vrai canard au micro


Ça commence bien  :B):  je vous aime, grands fous  ::lol::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Pas faut, un peu de bon sens paysan (pas péjoratif, pas taper), ça fait du bien de temps en temps.
Mais bon, ça vaut le coup de tenter un truc viable et de faire du brainstorming, par contre c'est vrai ça la team de CCCPC n'a rien demandé.

---------- Post added at 22h50 ---------- Previous post was at 22h48 ----------




> Autrement, vu qu'il y a pas mal de canards zicos, ont pourrait faire une compil de reprises qu'on vendrait pour sauver cpc et qu'on appellerait "les enculés".
> 
> 
> Non ?


J'aime, j'achète et je participe, j'ai déjà mon nom d'artiste : *Crozemarie*

----------


## fouizlala

En ce qui me concerne je trouve tout ça consternant.
Pourquoi lutter ?
CPC doit offrir un des derniers forums dans lequel les gens parlent français avec des vraies phrases et tout. Le canard est un des derniers à faire des blagues douteuses et garder un ton qui l'est tout autant malgré les connards dans mon genre pour trouver intelligent de relever le moindre truc qui leur plait pas et en faire tout un pataquès.

Non franchement je vois pas. C'est pas CPC qui est en danger, c'est la hype qui nous dépasse.

Comme disait - et dira pendant longtemps à priori - kevin129 de JV.com : "tin c'tro co0l fallout3, sérieu s'too".


Je propose plutôt un suicide collectif de tous les lecteurs et de l'équipe de CPC dans leur locaux. On pourrait par exemple se faire une Grande Bouffe à nous en jouant à Left4Dead non-stop à en crever... ::lol::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> En ce qui me concerne je trouve tout ça consternant.
> Pourquoi lutter ?
> CPC doit offrir un des derniers forums dans lequel les gens parlent français avec des vraies phrases et tout. Le canard est un des derniers à faire des blagues douteuses et garder un ton qui l'est tout autant malgré les connards dans mon genre pour trouver intelligent de relever le moindre truc qui leur plait pas et en faire tout un pataquès.
> 
> Non franchement je vois pas. C'est pas CPC qui est en danger, c'est la hype qui nous dépasse.
> 
> Comme disait - et dira pendant longtemps à priori - kevin129 de JV.com : "tin c'tro co0l fallout3, sérieu s'too".
> 
> 
> Je propose plutôt un suicide collectif de tous les lecteurs et de l'équipe de CPC dans leur locaux. On pourrait par exemple se faire une Grande Bouffe à nous jouant à Left4Dead non-stop à en crever...


Vous êtes vraiment tous des gros cons,  ::P:  On se marre bien, j'ai la pêche avec une nouvelle de merde, y'a qu'ici qu'on voit ça. :;): 

Bon sinon pour sortir du HS, moi je viens bien toutes nos idées sont interessantes tout ça, mais ce serait bien que l'équipe donne sont avis.

----------


## Elma

Le nerf de la guerre c'est la pub ! J'ai vraiment jamais vu une pub pour CPC. 
Si on veux rameuter du monde il faut frapper un grand coup ! 

Soit de la manière de pyjama, soit en fabriquant un énorme ballon de lapin rose qui dit WABON ?! et qu'on larguerais au dessus de paris. 
Les médias relaient l'info burlesque gratuitement et là BAM ! : profits.

Après on peux trouver d'autres idées plus réalisables.

Une manifestation de lapin ? Ou de canard plutot ? 

Un laché de canard ? 

Des gens s'habillant en slipman et distribuant gratuitement des slips usagé ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Nan arrêtez piété, vous être trop fort les amis, j'aime l'idée du ballon lapin rose, si on la mixait avec les slips usagés se serait terrible.

----------


## mescalin

Commençont donc par envoyer nos slips usagés à la rédac ! :bonneidée:

----------


## redsensei

> ... , par contre c'est vrai ça la team de CCCPC n'a rien demandé.


Pour rebondir [boing] sur mon premier post, c'est un des reproches qui à été fait à PCimpactvirtuel quand ils ont fermé : Ne pas avoir prévenu les lecteurs plus tôt  ::siffle:: 




> Je propose plutôt un suicide collectif de tous les lecteurs et de l'équipe de CPC dans leur locaux. On pourrait par exemple se faire une Grande Bouffe à nous en jouant à Left4Dead non-stop à en crever...


J'ai prévenu la Police et les médias  :;): 




> quand j'ai vu plus haut l'histoire du compte premium payant, je me suis dit que c'est exactement ce qu'il faut.
> ...  Et je n'ai pas besoin de privilèges/services additionnels en échange de ce compte premium


Par exemple, les abonnés pourraient recevoir une version PDF dès le bouclage en attendant le facteur ?

----------


## laaaaapin

Pour revenir au sujet, je trouve quand même qu'il y a de bonnes idées et que la rédac devrait s'y intéresser (pas la peine de faire le fier: quand tant de monde tend la main il faut la prendre !).

L'idée du don me paraissait intéressante au début mais effectivement ça ne répondra pas au problème de fond et ce serait une rustine. 

C'est plutôt le modèle économique qu'il faudrait modifier, notamment et surtout pour le site. Et là quand j'ai vu plus haut l'histoire du compte premium payant, je me suis dit que c'est exactement ce qu'il faut.

Si jamais il y a 500 glandus comme moi (suis expat donc je paye pas le canard et j'aimerais bien leur rendre ce qu'ils me donnent gratuitement depuis quelques temps) prêts à payer 5 euros boules par mois, ben ça fait déjà 2500 euros - soit 8 fois le salaire de Zoulou - par mois de récoltés.

Et je n'ai pas besoin de privilèges/services additionnels en échange de ce compte premium (ok je serais pas contre un sous-titre Sex-Symbol...), ce serait juste ma manière de rémunérer un travail qui le mérite.

Ça plus la boutique T-Shirt, BD, etc... et je pense que CPC peut repartir de l'avant.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Pas facile l'idée du ballon, mais c'est sûr que ce serait vu. Par contre, faut voir si ça rapporterait vraiment à CPC.

L'idée de donner des prospectus en slip c'est pas mal ! Mais faudrait avoir un regroupement pour être vu (et avoir l'air un peu moins fou). Et penser à le faire quand il fait bon, parce que l'intérieur "cuir" du slip va faire fuir...


Qui se colle pour nous faire des pubs à imprimer alors ?


PS: Je n'ai pas suivis l'histoire PCimpactvirtuel, mais avoir communiqué sur le "soucis" passager est une bonne chose je crois. Même s'ils ont leur fierté. Nous aussi on a la notre et on ne veut pas laisser tomber des amis (oui, en quelques sortes, ce sont des amis. Spéciaux et que l'on ne connait pas spécialement intimement, mais bon. Ils ont toujours créé un lien proche de nous).

----------


## Tyler Durden

Quand mon jeu sera terminé je le distribuerai sur cpc et je leurs verserais un bon pourcentage pour soutenir le mag  :B): 
Rigolay pas, si mon jeu se vend bien ça peut vite être intéressant pour le site non ?

----------


## mescalin

> Qui se colle pour nous faire des pubs à imprimer alors ?


Bah on fait un concours  ::ninja::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Moi je pense que le concours c'est carrément inutile. On va juste perdre du temps. Et puis on n'est pas là pour faire une "compétition".

Va juste falloir trouver quoi écrire dessus. La pub qu'il y a déjà dans le magazine serait bonne je crois.

----------


## mescalin

> Pour revenir au sujet, je trouve quand même qu'il y a de bonnes idées et que la rédac devrait s'y intéresser (pas la peine de snober / de faire le fier: quand tant de monde tend la main il faut la prendre).


Roooh l'autre hé, ça fait a peine trois heures que le sujet est posté et ça y est, on est snobés. Moi je dis qu'ils sont en train de pleurer de bonheur devant leurs écrans à voir leurs lecteurs assidus se préoccuper à ce point de la survie  de leur entreprise en temps de crise, et à force de larmes coulant à flots, ne distinguent plus les touches de leur clavier.

----------


## laaaaapin

T'as raison snober était en trop / maladroit, j'édith.

----------


## mescalin

> Moi je pense que le concours c'est carrément inutile. On va juste perdre du temps. Et puis on n'est pas là pour faire une "compétition".
> 
> Va juste falloir trouver quoi écrire dessus. La pub qu'il y a déjà dans le magazine serait bonne je crois.


Nan mais quand je dis "concours", c'est dans l'idée de mettre à contribution la communauté pour faire des trucs originaux et rameuter encore plus de monde sur le projet. De la pub dans la pub, quoi. Personnellement je pense qu'une création originale d'un membre sera plus facilement appropriée par la communauté qu'un truc "imposé". Faut que ce soit cadré, bien sur, mais pas trop non plus.

Enfin bon je dis ça, si ça se trouve je me plante, hein. C'est juste histoire de faire avancer le shmilblik dans une direction ou une autre, du moment que ça avance.

----------


## fouizlala

> Pour revenir au sujet, je trouve quand même qu'il y a de bonnes idées et que la rédac devrait s'y intéresser (pas la peine de snober / de faire le fier: quand tant de monde tend la main il faut la prendre).


En même temps ils sortent de bouclage et il est un peu 01hXX... T'inquiètes ils vont répondre.




> Les médias relaient l'info burlesque gratuitement et là BAM !


LIVE! EN DIRECT! EXCLUSIF!
"Un mouvement terroristes pacifistes de jeunes adultes sous l'emprise de jeux vidéos violents et aliénants à tenter aujourd'hui un attentat non violent en larguant un canard en ballon au dessus de Paris !!
- Alors Pr Machin (spécialiste de la thèse "oui tout ce que vous voudrez et on s'fait un squach comme d'hab au club de Neuilly" - en duplex direct live évidemment - les jeux vidéos mènent-ils au SCHOOL SHOOTING inévitablement tout de suite ou seulement juste après y avoir joué ?
- Mme Porsche, je vais vous dire quelque chose. Et je suis formel. OUI ! Et j'ajouterais que selon l(m)es études sérieuses cela toucherait principalement les personnes n'ayant pas voter NICOLAS SARKOSY. Il faut donc s'en méfier pour cause d'insécurité sans vouloir vous faire peur !
- Merci Pr Machin pour votre témoignage et je rappelle que vous publiez "Jeux vidéo : Diable ou Diable ?" chez Robert A-Donf.
- De rien Mme Lamborgini. C'est moi qui vous remercie.
 



> J'ai prévenu la Police et les médias


J'ai une confiance absolue en la police et les médias. D'ailleurs je penses toujours que deux petits jeunes "issus de l'immigration" n'ont rien à faire dans un transfo EDF, c'est bien fait pour eux. Et je tiens à souligner le traitement professionnel et exemplaire de TFNain(à talonnette) qui su donner dans les plus brefs délais la parole au Ninistre de l'intérieur de l'époque pour nous expliquer que les arabes et les noirs ça aime la France ou ça crève électrocuté.

----------


## redsensei



----------


## El Gringo

> Roooh l'autre hé, ça fait a peine trois heures que le sujet est posté et ça y est, on est snobés. Moi je dis qu'ils sont en train de pleurer de bonheur devant leurs écrans à voir leurs lecteurs assidus se préoccuper à ce point de la survie  de leur entreprise en temps de crise, et à force de larmes coulant à flots, ne distinguent plus les touches de leur clavier.


Pas du tout : non seulement on vous snobe, mais maintenant on vous prend pour des cons en plus.
Bon sinon c'est vachement sympa merci beaucoup pour vos idées et votre soutien mais on est pas encore prêts à mettre la clé sous la porte, on dégraisse juste le Rabot. Bon on va pas fort ok, mais je crois pas qu'on soit vraiment en train de couler. Bref j'ai pas les chiffres mais si on peut pleurer Rabot, vous aurez pas plus de problème que d'habitude pour trouver les prochains magazines. 
Sinon pour répondre à deux ou trois commentaires, le merchandising y'a pas moyen on a clairement pas de quoi avancer les sous. Quant aux t-shirts à 10€ et à l'intégrale de Couly pour 20€, vous voulez vraiment nous aider ou c'est pour nous plomber en fait ?

PS : Vous êtes vraiment tarés, ça fait plaisir merci.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Sinon pour répondre à deux ou trois commentaires, le merchandising y'a pas moyen on a *clairement de quoi* avancer les sous.


Je suppute qu'il manque un "pas" ?

Sinon pour les T-Shirts / l'intégrale de Couly, je suppute encore (ouais oh, ça va) que vous n'avez pas les moyens de les produire ? Parce que bon ça doit coûter bonbon en investissement avant d'en voir les bénéfices...

----------


## mescalin

Par contre, on peux envoyer des slips ?

----------


## redsensei

> le merchandising y'a pas moyen on a clairement de quoi avancer les sous. Quant aux t-shirts à 10€ et à l'intégrale de Couly pour 20€, vous voulez vraiment nous aider ou c'est pour nous plomber en fait ?
> PS : Vous êtes vraiment tarés, ça fait plaisir merci.


Et un partenariat avec un site de photos en ligne avec un pourcentage pour vous ? Yapamoyen ?

----------


## JK Duss

Si avec ca vous faites pas peter le highscore niveau ventes aux USA, j'abandonne le marketing ! (et ouais je suis une buse en photoshop  ::): )

----------


## fouizlala

Sauver CPC ? YES WE CAN !!!

----------


## El Gringo

> Par contre, on peux envoyer des slips ?


Bien sur, j'adore les cadeaux. Mais propres les cadeaux hein...




> Je suppute qu'il manque un "pas" ?
> 
> Sinon pour les T-Shirts / l'intégrale de Couly, je suppute encore (ouais oh, ça va) que vous n'avez pas les moyens de les produire ? Parce que bon ça doit coûter bonbon en investissement avant d'en voir les bénéfices...


Il manquait un "pas". Et pour les t-shirts/ BD de Couly, c'est ce que je voulais dire par merchandising. 
Sinon pour le partenariats et tout c'est pas une mauvaise idée mais ce n'est pas à moi de vous répondre. Je peux le faire, mais ma parole n'a aucune valeur, il n'y a que celle de Casque qui compte. Si je vous dis qu'on va trouver un moyen de vous faire encore plus plaisir avec le journal en établissant un partenariat avec durex, il ne faudra pas oublier que je ne suis pas le Frédéric Lebvre de CPC. Même si je dis presque autant de conneries que lui.

----------


## redsensei

> ... il n'y a que celle de Casque qui compte ...


Sauf que vouloir atteindre le bout du tunnel en utilisant la force obscure, c'est dur  ::ninja::

----------


## fouizlala

> Bien sur, j'adore les cadeaux. Mais propres les cadeaux hein...
> 
> 
> Il manquait un "pas". Et pour les t-shirts/ BD de Couly, c'est ce que je voulais dire par merchandising. 
> Sinon pour le partenariats et tout c'est pas une mauvaise idée mais ce n'est pas à moi de vous répondre. Je peux le faire, mais ma parole n'a aucune valeur, il n'y a que celle de Casque qui compte. Si je vous dis qu'on va trouver un moyen de vous faire encore plus plaisir avec le journal en établissant un partenariat avec durex, il ne faudra pas oublier que je ne suis pas le Frédéric Lebvre de CPC. Même si je dis presque autant de conneries que lui.


C'est mon idole Frédéric Lefebvre !


D'ailleurs une petite phrase du maitre pour Rabot :

« Les chiffres du chômage et les chiffres de la consommation sont à la hausse. Ces deux chiffres à la hausse, ils viennent faire quoi ? Ils viennent valider la politique du gouvernement. »
                                                              — Frédéric Lefebvre

----------


## Airwalkmax

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/d1f...e32ce75719.jpg
> 
> Si avec ca vous faites pas peter le highscore niveau ventes aux USA, j'abandonne le marketing ! (et ouais je suis une buse en photoshop )


Juste énorme cette couverture  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## Pogo the Monkey

Déjà, si on peut aider CPC avec nos petits moyens à nous, ce serait de faire de la place au magazine dans les étals des kiosquiers et autres maisons de la presse. A chaque fois que je l'achète, que ce soit chez un marchand de journaux de quartier ou dans une grande gare, le Canard est toujours planqué derrière d'autres journaux plus renommés ou ayant une plus grande diffusion.

Les gens ont pas la patience de fouiller et de découvrir des magazines qu'ils ne connaissent pas, du coup l'exposition du titre Canard PC est relativement faible comparée à la masse de périodiques qu'on peut trouver. 

La difficulté du Canard c'est de se faire un nom auprès des fans de jeu vidéo afin de se démarquer du reste de la presse vidéoludique, et ensuite de toucher un public plus large qui n'est pas forcément le plus apte à apprécier certains articles extrêmement détaillés ou évoquant des jeux obscurs dont le concept les dépasse.

J'espère que Casque et le reste de la rédac' vont surmonter les difficultés actuelles et arriveront à se développer en kiosque pour bénéficier d'un lectorat peut être plus hétéroclite mais aussi plus large.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Gringo: Ça rassure quand même un peu comme message.

Mais même si vous n'êtes pas autant dans la merde que ça, ça peut toujours vous faire du bien que l'on fasse un peu de "propagande" canardesque autour de nous. Et puis c'est même pas vous qui avez eu l'idée de faire de la pub, mais nous qui avons eu l'idée d'en faire pour vous. C'est un bon point pour vous, une fois de plus.

----------


## dalgwen

Le truc des dons étant complètement bancal (et très difficile juridiquement en plus), l'abonnement premium/abonnement de soutien pour le site semble une bonne idée.

Avec quelques avantages *non réellement discriminants*, il permettrait des revenus fixes ne dépendant pas d'annonceurs eux mêmes très dépendants des conditions de crise.
Quelques avantages possibles pour ces "souteneurs" :
- Pas de pub (amen, je suis prêt sans hésiter à payer pour soulager ma conscience d'adblockeur)
- un ou deux serveurs de jeu "réservés"
- une petite couleur et/ou sous titre pour les pseudos du forum
- <rajouter ici une idée intelligente rapportant des milliers d'euros sans aucun investissement>

En tout cas je comprends maintenant mieux la raison de la présence du lien vers le sondage dans le magasine papier.  ::sad:: 

Mon papier de réabonnement ne vas pas tarder. Je vais clairement rajouter une ou deux années au renouvellement que je comptais faire.

----------


## fouizlala

> Déjà, si on peut aider CPC avec nos petits moyens à nous, ce serait de faire de la place au magazine dans les étals des kiosquiers et autres maisons de la presse. A chaque fois que je l'achète, que ce soit chez un marchand de journaux de quartier ou dans une grande gare, le Canard est toujours planqué derrière d'autres journaux plus renommés ou ayant une plus grande diffusion.
> 
> Les gens ont pas la patience de fouiller et de découvrir des magazines qu'ils ne connaissent pas, du coup l'exposition du titre Canard PC est relativement faible comparée à la masse de périodiques qu'on peut trouver. 
> 
> La difficulté du Canard c'est de se faire un nom auprès des fans de jeu vidéo afin de se démarquer du reste de la presse vidéoludique, et ensuite de toucher un public plus large qui n'est pas forcément le plus apte à apprécier certains articles extrêmement détaillés ou évoquant des jeux obscurs dont le concept les dépasse.
> 
> J'espère que Casque et le reste de la rédac' vont surmonter les difficultés actuelles et arriveront à se développer en kiosque pour bénéficier d'un lectorat peut être plus hétéroclite mais aussi plus large.


Malheureusement je penses pas que l'éventualité de changer les gens soit une piste de réflexion.
On parle quand même d'un journal s'adressant aux geek (ringards pour 80% de la clientèle féminine), un minimum instruits (tu peux enlever encore 80% du côté masculin ce coup ci), ayant un peu d'humour (une vraie peau de chagrin), plutôt gauchistes (bien qu'on sache tous qu'à leurs places - aux grands patrons - nous aussi on se dépêcherait de partir avec un max de stock-options et de parachutes dorés, c'est vrai quoi il y a toujours quelqu'un pour se rendre compte qu'on est incompétents et cupides, 4000000€/mois ou 1200€/mois même combat ! Enfin tout ça pour dire qu'il n'y a plus que toi et moi) et qui continu de jouer aux jeux vidéo malgré la société qui pensent que c'est réservé ux gamins voulant faire tueur en série quand ils seront grands...

Je penses que l'avenir de CPC est dans la prise de photo de people avec légendes rédigées avec le proféssionalisme d'un Gringo ou d'un Boulon, ou encore les test hardware du dernier iPhone en diamand massif pour les riche que ça t'fait rêver que les riches ils les ont.

---------- Post added at 03h14 ---------- Previous post was at 03h11 ----------




> Le truc des dons étant complètement bancal (et très difficile juridiquement en plus), l'abonnement premium/abonnement de soutien pour le site semble une bonne idée.
> 
> Avec quelques avantages *non réellement discriminants*, il permettrait des revenus fixes ne dépendant pas d'annonceurs eux mêmes très dépendants des conditions de crise.
> Quelques avantages possibles pour ces "souteneurs" :
> - Pas de pub (amen, je suis prêt sans hésiter à payer pour soulager ma conscience d'adblockeur)
> - un ou deux serveurs de jeu "réservés"
> - une petite couleur et/ou sous titre pour les pseudos du forum
> - <rajouter ici une idée intelligente rapportant des milliers d'euros sans aucun investissement>
> 
> ...


Si vous voulez on peut aussi gagner pas mal du côté des tickets resto de Boulon. Je me propose de vous faire la tambouille tous les midi, gratos.

----------


## Silver

Pour coller avec le côté gamer est-ce que l'idée d'une grande LAN d'été entre canards avec une partie de l'argent des inscriptions à reverser au journal pourrait être envisageable/rentable ? C'est le genre d'événement qui peut être organisé par la communauté et qui peu rapporter un chouïa, en plus de montrer le journal et inciter des éventuels nouveaux canards à s'abonner/l'acheter de temps à autre (surtout si on a des bimbos).


Autrement vu que toutes les personnes qui jouent aux jeux vidéos ont une arme chez eux on pourrait menacer nos voisins, aller détrousser les éditeurs de jeux qui ont trop mauvaises notes, braquer des banques, faire pêter la Bourse de Paris, de Londres, de New York et tous ces salaaaaaauuuuuds de capitaliiiiiiiiiiiistes !!! 


Mais je crois que je m'emporte.  ::mellow::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Mince, je viens de me rappeler que j'ai toujours la grand-mère séquestrée dans ma cave  ::o:  !

----------


## Saumon

> Malheureusement je penses pas que l'éventualité de changer les gens soit une piste de réflexion.


Bah je pense que Pogo voulait simplement dire qu'en multipliant les occasions d'augmenter la visibilité/l'accessibilité du mag et du site, on pouvait titiller la curiosité des gens et les amener à devenir des lecteurs du site, puis du mag.
C'est pas partir dans l'impossible croisade  de changer les gens mais juste faire le petit geste qui permette la petite pub; et ce, à notre  niveau:mettre un lien renvoyant sur le site pour ceux qui ont un blog, mettre l'adresse du site dans le nom d'un serveur dédié, laisser trainer son cpc (sur la table du salon,aux chiottes...) quand des gens viennent chez soi,etc...
Perso, j'essaye d'appliquer ça à mon modeste niveau ( pas de blog mais sur un serveur de jeu loué) et j'espère que ça ramène quelques canetons par ci par là.Au pire, ça ne peut pas faire de mal.

Sinon l'idée d'abonnement premium (sans forcément d'avantage),si on arrive à éviter l'écueil d'une hiérarchisation malsaine des lecteurs, me parait pas mal, .

----------


## Ragondin

Bon bah je vais participer et me réabonner alors... Ma petite pierre à l'édifice.

----------


## padow

> - Kilfou a proposé une BD Couly, vendue 25€ par exemple. On a tous (ou presque) toujours voulu avoir un HS Couly. Bah autant avoir une BD et payer plus cher qu'une BD normale. Ca ferait un don, mais récompensé. (et je pense que l'on a pas besoin de ça pour être récompensé par CPC)






> -Obiwankenoob a proposé des t-shirts. Entre canards on avait déjà voulu s'en faire, mais si en plus ils peuvent se faire de l'argent avec ça, se serait agréable ! Surtout que je crois que ça ne coute pas spécialement cher à faire et qu'ils peuvent se faire du bon bénéfice du tout.


 ::wub:: +1 j'achète, j'achète :ultravomit:  



Bon la déjà je viens de commander un tapis de souris ::):

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Ouais, un abonnement au site, même si il n'apporte rien du tout (du tout), je pense que pas mal d'utilisateurs réguliers seraient prêts à payer.

----------


## Guest62019

Euuuh je plussoie fortement pour des T-Shirts ou une BD Couly.
Par contre un abonnement au site, c'est pas pour critiquer, mais ça ferait mal de payer pour ça.

----------


## redsensei

- Des avatars personnalisés par Couly pour les abonnées au site.

- Une version PDF du mag dès le bouclage pour les abonnées papiers.

- Une version PDF payante pour les expatriés et prisonniers.


Sinon, faîtes comme moi, semez vos vieux Canard PC chez le dentiste, le médecin, le coiffeur ....

[Le dernier mag PC que j'ai lu chez mon médecin généraliste me vantait le fait que bientôt sur XP on aurait de la vidéo en plein écran, dingue ?  ::O: ]

----------


## Sk-flown

Il où le topic où on parle du départ de Rabot?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ici

----------


## Septa

Sinon pour une solution simple et efficace pour augmenter le traffic bin ce qui doit marcher le mieux c'est de coller aux intérêt des gens...
Comme évoqué dans le dernier arc sur pvp.


A quand les newsers de cpc en petite tenu en photo à coté des news. ::ninja::

----------


## Pelomar

Une BD Couly ca serait énorme mais faut pas déconner, c'est irréalisable.
Peut-etre en PDF, mais ca serait piraté rapidement.

Hmmm  :tired:

----------


## Yasko

Un world-wide Canard ? (en anglais donc).

----------


## Pelomar

Quelqun pourrait pas nous faire de leaflets Canard PC qu'on balancerait depuis un B19 juste avant les bombardements pour exhorter la population a quitter les villes ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Déjà, si on peut aider CPC avec nos petits moyens à nous, ce serait de faire de la place au magazine dans les étals des kiosquiers et autres maisons de la presse. A chaque fois que je l'achète, que ce soit chez un marchand de journaux de quartier ou dans une grande gare, le Canard est toujours planqué derrière d'autres journaux plus renommés ou ayant une plus grande diffusion.


Curieusement, quand j'ai enfin trouvé un buraliste qui proposait CPC (merci au lien de Zoulou), il était pile poil en face de l'entrée, à hauteur d'yeux et devant tous les autres. Manquait plus qu'un petit rayon de lumière dessus et je changeais mon nom en Soubirou  ::o: .

----------


## laaaaapin

> Par contre un abonnement au site, c'est pas pour critiquer, mais ça ferait mal de payer pour ça.


Espèce de pauvre  ::XD:: 

Moi je suis à fond pour. Quand tu vois ce que le site CPC apporte aux utilisateurs réguliers/habitués (News au style unique, tests hardware, communauté sympa et lettrée, serveurs de jeux, etc...), ce serait bien la moindre des choses de payer un petit quelque chose...

En fait, plus généralement, ça me fait halluciner cette ère du tout gratuit instaurée par Internet : vous pensez que la reconnaissance éternelle ça paye suffisamment pour se payer à bouffer?

----------


## Guest62019

> Moi je suis à fond pour. Quand tu vois ce que le site CPC apporte aux utilisateurs réguliers/habitués (News au style unique, tests hardware, communauté sympa et lettrée, serveurs de jeux, etc...), ce serait bien la moindre des choses de payer un petit quelque chose...


Ouais enfin le site CPC ne propose pas plus que JV.com (qualité rédactionnelle mise à part).
A la rigueur, pour les serveurs ouais. Mais je m'en sers pas, donc faudrait un abonnement pour les serveurs mais pas pour le site en entier.

----------


## Septa

Je viens de comprendre pourquoi Threanor à Sugar Lump en signature...

La rédac a vraiment envisagé ce moyen pour payer le site ?

----------


## Igloo

Moi ça ne me dérangerait pas de payer pour un truc premium ou une connerie du genre sur le site avec des choses totalement inutile dedans.

Avec tout ça, comme mon abo' touche bientôt à sa fin, je vais me sentir obligé d'en prendre pour 2 ans ou plus et abandonner l'idée de me faire offrir un tapis.  :tired:

----------


## LaVaBo

> - Une version PDF du mag dès le bouclage pour les abonnées papiers.
> 
> - Une version PDF payante pour les expatriés et prisonniers.


Ca a un coût de proposer le PDF aux abonnées, ne serait-ce qu'en bande passante, si la conversion est faite de toute façon pour être vendue (sinon faut payer le mec qui s'en occupera en plus). Alors quel intérêt, en dehors de le lire discrètement au taf ?

----------


## Djal

Il vous faut un scandale, un vrai. Ou un drame. Un truc qui fera parler de vous dans tous les medias, dans le monde entier.

Je vais y réfléchir.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Alkesh

Développer le marketing viral bande de malades  ::):

----------


## Velgos

J'ai commencé à vendre mon corps, j'ai récupéré 3€, une glace à la noix de coco et un sachet de Earl Grey pour le moment.

----------


## Guest

Faut faire une section hardcore interdite -18 payante.

Je m'occupe du contenu  ::siffle::

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> J'ai commencé à vendre mon corps, j'ai récupéré 3€, une glace à la noix de coco et un sachet de Earl Grey pour le moment.


Haha, moi j'ai gagné 50€ comme ça déjà.  :B): 
Bon, c'était pour que je le cache à la vue des gens, mais quand même.

----------


## Nelfe

> Faut faire une section hardcore interdite -18 payante.
> 
> Je m'occupe du contenu


Permet moi de... non rien.

----------


## mescalin

> Ca a un coût de proposer le PDF aux abonnées, ne serait-ce qu'en bande passante, si la conversion est faite de toute façon pour être vendue (sinon faut payer le mec qui s'en occupera en plus). Alors quel intérêt, en dehors de le lire discrètement au taf ?


Ouais c'est surtout la meilleure façon de le retrouver sur tous les réseaux p2p en moins de deux.

----------


## Guest

> Permet moi de... non rien.


Si, si, envoie tes photos, mais je pensais pas à du porno...

----------


## Phenixy

En effet, le marketing viral, ya que ça de vrai (avec le matraquage de spots TV mais il nous manque 2-3 millions).

En résumé:
-Développer *une bannière forum personnalisable* à utiliser en terre impie (tous les autres forums!) histoire de montrer la lumière aux hérétiques.

-Développer *un modèle de leaflet*, libre à chacun d'en imprimer et d'en balancer discrètement dans ses facs, bars, et autres lieux de lucre et de débauche.

-Pour les plus téméraires, une sorte de *pochoir* pas trop évocateur (genre une ombre de lapin couly avec CPC en dessous), pour tagger nos tristes murs et trottoirs et *créer le buzz* dans la rue (pour info, même si c'est répréhensible, toutes les grandes marques commencent à s'y mettre).

-Et bien évidemment, le *bouche à oreille*, publicité gratuite depuis des millénaires, et qui fait toujours ses preuves.

Le brainstorming avance!

PS: Pyjama, t'es un génie.

----------


## laaaaapin

> Ouais enfin le site CPC ne propose pas plus que JV.com (qualité rédactionnelle mise à part).
> A la rigueur, pour les serveurs ouais. Mais je m'en sers pas, donc faudrait un abonnement pour les serveurs mais pas pour le site en entier.


Non mais je souhaite pas que tout le site devienne payant (ce serait idiot et suicidaire), je dis seulement que si CPC crée une section premium payante (même vide de contenu additionnel), j'en serai car je pense que je leur dois bien ça étant donné que je profite gratuitement de leurs services depuis un moment.

Et toi tu pourras continuer à en profiter gratuitement. Elle est pas belle la vie?

Oui je suis un pigeon.

----------


## Guest62019

> je dis seulement que si CPC crée une section premium payante (même vide de contenu additionnel), .


Si CPC arrive à vous faire payer du vide (remarque, les tests de gringo  ::siffle:: ), j'abonne mes cafards direct !

----------


## Therapy2crew

Est-ce quelqu'un aurait le lien qui renseigne sur le départ de Rabot ?
Il a laissé un message d'adieu ?

Sinon je trouve que le plus futé c'est encore de jouer sur l'effet buzz ... parce que réunir des fonds c'est facile en théorie mais en pratique ça va être délicat, alors je pense qu'on devrait le faire ce lapin gonflable géant a lâcher au dessus de Paris, comme dans le Batman de Burton ! Et pis il serait plein de slip sale qui se répandront sur Paname quand l'armée ordonnera d'abattre le ballon !

----------


## Perlin

> Non mais je souhaite pas que tout le site devienne payant (ce serait idiot et suicidaire), je dis seulement que si CPC crée une section premium payante (même vide de contenu additionnel), j'en serai car je pense que je leur dois bien ça étant donné que je profite gratuitement de leurs services depuis un moment.
> 
> Et toi tu pourras continuer à en profiter gratuitement. Elle est pas belle la vie?
> 
> Oui je suis un pigeon.


Autant faire des dons, quitte à avoir du vide...

----------


## laaaaapin

Le don c'est temporaire, l'abonnement c'est pérenne. Et aussi don = mendier j'aime pas le principe. Moi je veux rémunérer un travail.

----------


## jpjmarti

Sur le merchandising, je comprends qu'ils ne puissent pas avancer l'argent, mais rien n'empêche de fonctionner par souscription (ça se fait beaucoup pour les petits groupes musicaux dans mon coin. Chacun commande un t-shirt 25 € (y compris les frais d'envoi) et le paie d'avance sans qu'aucun argent n'ait été avancé par CPC.

Sur les dons peut-être peu efficace à terme, il y a quand même l'idée de la société des lecteurs (façon Le monde). Il faudrait qu'un juriste nous dise un peu ce qui est possible. Mais j'aimerais beaucoup devenir actionnaire minoritaire de CPC.

A part ça promis, je ne renouvelle pas mon abonnement à Baton de joie.

----------


## Rhoth

Y'a pas moyen d'avoir des bannieres de pub toutes faites, qu'on puisse placarder sur nos sites persos à nous ou en signure forumale pour vous faires quelques visites / rencontres / nouveaux venus / connaitre plus.

Ca coute rien et ca peux toujours servir, non ?

----------


## Super_Newbie

Pourquoi pas créer un système de ce type:
http://sdllemonde.fr/
Ce n'est pas du don mais une ouverture du capital aux lecteurs.

----------


## Phenixy

> A part ça promis, je ne renouvelle pas mon abonnement à Baton de joie.


Ca existe encore? 

Diantre.  :tired:

----------


## Ashraam

Je ne sais pas si cela a été proposé auparavant, mais mea culpa d'avance si c'était le cas.

Sur le même principe que les anciens numéros de CPC en .pdf, et étant donné que les forums de jeux (notamment PC), sont trés fournis en infos, astuces, mods etc... apportés par les membres, pourquoi ne pas faire une synthèse des posts de certains jeux, et proposer une version .pdf payante (1-2 euros) de tous les renseignements utiles qui s'y trouvent ?

Cela parait un peu nébuleux comme proposition, mais imaginons par exemple un jeu comme Mount&Blade, le .pdf pourrait regrouper des infos de gameplay, des astuces de jeu, des liens utiles, des mods et la façon de les installer etc... En somme, un guide .pdf pour des jeux qui nous ont fait vibrer pendant des mois (voire des années ^^)

Par contre, cela nécessiterait un sacré engagement et un sacré esprit de synthèse pour réussir a retirer l'essence d'un post, mais bon cela en vaut peut être la chandelle, non ?

----------


## Guest

> Je ne sais pas si cela a été proposé auparavant, mais mea culpa d'avance si c'était le cas.
> 
> Sur le même principe que les anciens numéros de CPC en .pdf, et étant donné que les forums de jeux (notamment PC), sont trés fournis en infos, astuces, mods etc... apportés par les membres, pourquoi ne pas faire une synthèse des posts de certains jeux, et proposer une version .pdf payante (1-2 euros) de tous les renseignements utiles qui s'y trouvent ?
> 
> Cela parait un peu nébuleux comme proposition, mais imaginons par exemple un jeu comme Mount&Blade, le .pdf pourrait regrouper des infos de gameplay, des astuces de jeu, des liens utiles, des mods et la façon de les installer etc... En somme, un guide .pdf pour des jeux qui nous ont fait vibrer pendant des mois (voire des années ^^)
> 
> Par contre, cela nécessiterait un sacré engagement et un sacré esprit de synthèse pour réussir a retirer l'essence d'un post, mais bon cela en vaut peut être la chandelle, non ?


Ouais et puis tu les rémunères comment tous ces gens ? Parce que sinon c'est un peu du vol.

----------


## Igloo

> alors je pense qu'on devrait le faire ce lapin gonflable géant a lâcher au dessus de Paris, comme dans le Batman de Burton ! Et pis il serait plein de slip sale qui se répandront sur Paname quand l'armée ordonnera d'abattre le ballon !


On commence quand ?  :tired:

----------


## Ashraam

> Ouais et puis tu les rémunères comment tous ces gens ? Parce que sinon c'est un peu du vol.


Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait d'utiliser des informations présentes sur le forum pour aider CPC serait du vol en soit, après tout, CPC est toujours propriétaire des infos écrites sur son forum non ?

Et pour le travail de collecte d'info, je suis certains que pas mal d'entre nous ne serait pas mécontent d'offrir leur aide a CPC si ça peut apporter qqchose...

----------


## Guest

> Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait d'utiliser des informations présentes sur le forum pour aider CPC serait du vol en soit, après tout, CPC est toujours propriétaire des infos écrites sur son forum non ?
> 
> Et pour le travail de collecte d'info, je suis certains que pas mal d'entre nous ne serait pas mécontent d'offrir leur aide a CPC si ça peut apporter qqchose...


Non mais tu sais t'es propriétaire de ce que t'écris, encore heureux... Sauf si t'écris avec Google Chrome sur Facebook, bien entendu  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme2016

Bah ce sera du don.

AU lieu de passer vos soirées a flooder sur le topic a bobo, tapez des trucs utiles!

----------


## Anon4782

J'ai un peu cherché et je n'ai pas trouvé un post résumant les problèmes financiers (je présume), il y a une info officielle?

----------


## Ashraam

Dans ce cas là, autant dire que la valeur ajoutée vendu serait l'effort de collecte et de synthèse des informations des membres. Ca passe mieux la ? ^^

Un peu comme un gold farmer qui ne vendrait pas des POs mais un service de farming  :;):

----------


## Guest

> Bah ce sera du don.
> 
> AU lieu de passer vos soirées a flooder sur le topic a bobo, tapez des trucs utiles!


Déjà fait, ça a pas super bien marché...

---------- Post added at 13h27 ---------- Previous post was at 13h26 ----------




> Dans ce cas là, autant dire que la valeur ajoutée vendu serait l'effort de collecte et de synthèse des informations des membres. Ca passe mieux la ? ^^
> 
> Un peu comme un gold farmer qui ne vendrait pas des POs mais un service de farming


Oui en gros tu parles de faire un travail de journaliste en cherchant des infos à divers endroit.

----------


## Ashraam

Ouep, et en même temps ça permettrait de ne plus flood un topic avec des questions redondantes. 

L'un des soucis majeurs ce serait la partie mise a jour de contenu, car les .pdf seraient finalisés a un instant t, ce qui ne permettrait pas de conserver les infos ajoutées a t+1, a moins de mettre en place un système de mise a jour...

----------


## Jolaventur

> un partenariat avec durex,


Je subodore que chez les boutonneux d'ici ça marchera pas fort.

----------


## TheToune

Ça me fait de la peine de savoir que CPC traverse un passage difficile.
Je suppose que le récents déménagement n'y ai pas pour rien avec les frais immédiats engendré et surtout un loyer probablement plus conséquent ?

Je ne sais pas vraiment quel sont les solutions mais trouver des revenus stable en dehors des ventes du magazines ça ne sera jamais évident.
La moindre participation des lecteurs à des services payants pourrait poser pas mal de problèmes. Par exemple comment bannir un lecteur du forum ou d'un serveur de jeu s'il paye pour ce service ou simplement le remettre à sa place comme boulon aime tant le faire ? Je ne crois pas que les rédacteurs de cpc aient envie de devenir a ce point esclave de leur lecteur. Et ça serait encore pire avec des dons.
Quand au merchandising ça va apporter un revenu le temps du lancement, mais après ?

Je pense plutôt que leur financement passera par la pub ou des accords commerciaux à la dlgame ( après les jeux pourquoi pas la vente de matos ? )... 
Et surtout un développement du lectorat ( mag et site ). 
Franchement je pense que c'est une bonne équipe ( bon sauf Half qui est trés mauvais et boulon qui est bon mais à 40% de gras ce qui fait peur aux lecteurs ) et que leur talent est une bonne base pour les aider a développer des choses intéressante pour attirer plus de monde. Maintenant entre cette théorie simpliste et la pratique il y a un pas de géant.

Sinon je vais de toute façon en signe de soutien renouvelé très prochainement mon abonnement pour une longue durée ... Et c'est de très bon cœur.

----------


## Yasko

> Ouais c'est surtout la meilleure façon de le (ndlr : la version PDF) retrouver sur tous les réseaux p2p en moins de deux.


En même temps, ca peut être un bon moyen pour faire connaitre le canard et ses spécificités (son ton, etc). 
Faudrait mettre quelques (anciens ?) n° en DL gratos sur le site, et faire tourner l'info sur le web (dans la mesure du possible...) pour que ceux qui n'ont jamais lu un CPC le découvre (et accroche, forcement).
Par contre, je ne sais pas si l'imprégnation des pages au LSD fonctionnera avec le PDF.  :ouaiouai: 
(sympa ce smiley, vous voulez pas faire payer pour son utilisation ?)

----------


## Paoh

J'ai qu'une chose à dire : continuez à être vous-même.
Je sais que ça pue le diaporama viral plein de chatons et de coucher de soleil mais c'est ce qui vous a permis de créer CanardPC, puis le site, puis tous ces services et améliorations et j'en oublie.
Bref, c'est con, mais je me fais pas vraiment de soucis.

J'en profite pour pisser sur le gouvernement de Singapour et ses taxes de merde : "Singapore Customs, you are big caca"

----------


## Nomad

En découvrant ce sujet, je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de repenser à l'excellent article de caporal casse-pompons, Jeu PC: Chronique d'une mort annoncée, dans le nouveau numéro.

Sans vouloir vous enlever le plaisir de le lire, je dirais juste que ce qui est expliqué là-bas est une conséquence directe de ce qui se passe avec CANARD PC.

Anyway, moi qui me suit toujours juré de garder ma liberté d'acheter ou pas, je vais franchir le pas et m'abonner à CPC. 

Ce sera ma modeste contribution en attendant une BD de Couly, que j'achèterai le yeux fermés.

Bref, on n'a pas tous le temps de contribuer de quelque façon que ce soit à ce magazine et tout ce qu'il représente, mais dès qu'il faudra mettre la main à la poche, vous pourrez compter sur moi.

----------


## Igloo

N'oubliez pas que ce topic a été lancé par Pyjama et non la rédac' hein.

----------


## tao53

OHH punaise ca y est je suis en stress au taf en découvrant ce post, si quelqu'un a la bonté d'expliquer l'origine de ce vent de panique (et le départ de rabot) et les éventuelles conséquences, que ce soit sur le post ou en mp j'aimerais comprendre.

Pour ce qui est de l'aide (j'ai pas lu toutes les pages) l'idée de la bd Couly ou des t-shirts ou mugs ou tout autre accessoire bien dans l'esprit CPC, j'achete par palette  :;): 

Ps : au vue du post me précédant, si jamais Pyjama a anticipé le 1er avril je propose une pendaison par les c...... suivi d'un ban sur 10 générations pour qu'on puisse le narguer de l'intérieur de notre communauté si enviée

----------


## Guest

> OHH punaise ca y est je suis en stress au taf en découvrant ce post, si quelqu'un a la bonté d'expliquer l'origine de ce vent de panique (et le départ de rabot) et les éventuelles conséquences, que ce soit sur le post ou en mp j'aimerais comprendre.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de l'aide (j'ai pas lu toutes les pages) l'idée de la bd Couly ou des t-shirts ou mugs ou tout autre accessoire bien dans l'esprit j'achete par palette


CPC fait faillite, PPR les rachète et fait des coupes budgétaires.

----------


## Pelomar

Faudrait qu'un lecteur se sacrifie pour prendre en otage la rédaction.
Une intervention du GIGN dans les locaux, et c'est 2000% de lectorat en plus  :Cigare:

----------


## Guest

> Faudrait qu'un lecteur se sacrifie pour prendre en otage la rédaction.
> Une intervention du GIGN dans les locaux, et c'est 2000% de lectorat en plus


Ouais pour avoir 2000% de tarés de la guerre comme toi en plus, ça vaut grave le coup.

----------


## Velgos

Le petit-fils de Dassault est nommé redac-chef et promène Boulon en laisse comme un ours de cirque pour asseoir son pouvoir.

----------


## Geminys

> Faudrait q*u'un lecteur se sacrifie pour prendre en otage la rédaction.*
> Une intervention du GIGN dans les locaux, et c'est 2000% de lectorat en plus


Ben il va falloir un lecteur aux nerfs d'acier, va falloir la supporter la rédac en temps qu'otage... :WTF:  (idée scenar pour couly?... ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## tao53

> CPC fait faillite, PPR les rachète et fait des coupes budgétaires.


Erf  ::'(:  pourquoi ya que la médiocrité qui perdure, monde de m....

Sinon je repense a un post TF2 où ca disait que les servers CPC étaient dans les + fréquentés  :;):  (je sais plus a quel niveau), ya pas moyen de se servir de ce fait pour y inclure pubs ou autres sources de revenus ?

----------


## Guest

Trop tard, les papelards sont signés.

----------


## Pelomar

> Ouais pour avoir 2000% de tarés de la guerre comme toi en plus, ça vaut grave le coup.


Hmmm  :tired: 
Ok.

----------


## Guest

> Hmmm 
> Ok.


GIGN + Jeux vidéos = forcément des dingues des armes, tu regardes pas la télé ou quoi ?  :Cigare:

----------


## Pelomar

> GIGN + Jeux vidéos = forcément des dingues des armes, tu regardes pas la télé ou quoi ?


J'ai jamais tiré une arme de ma vie, mon fusil a air comprimé pour plomber les pigeons a jamais marché  :Emo:

----------


## Guest

> J'ai jamais tiré une arme de ma vie, mon fusil a air comprimé pour plomber les pigeons a jamais marché


C'est pas comme ça que tu sauveras CPC, petit gars.

----------


## Paoh

Faut être constructifs et foutre le feu a la concurr... ha merde.

----------


## Casque Noir

Comme l'a dit Gringo en premier, parce qu'il est super fort, merci pour vos multiples propositions, mais rassurez-vous, ne ne sommes pas encore mort.

Ok, on ne nie pas rencontrer des problèmes de trésorerie suffisant pour devoir prendre quelques décisions désagréables, la première étant d'alléger les coûts du site avec entre autre le licenciement (temporaire je l'espère), d'Arthur Rabot. 

Tout cela mérite quelques explications et c'est aussi l'occasion de chercher quelques pistes pour nous filer un coup de main, pourquoi pas après tout, on existe grâce à vous.

Ce qu'il faut savoir :
Le modèle économique des sites est très lourd à supporter pour une petite entreprise tant qu'elle n'est pas leader dans son domaine.
Le succès d'internet reposant essentiellement sur la gratuité, le seul mode de rémunération accepté par la grande majorité des utilisateurs est la présence de publicité qui, pour sa part, cherche à toucher le plus grand nombre de personnes à la fois. Les annonceurs choisissent donc logiquement les sites les plus fréquentés. 

Nous ne pensons pas que ce soit un modèle super sain, notamment quand la publicité devient tellement présente qu'on ne la remarque même plus ou que certains sites en question en sont à ouvrir en douce des pages en les refermant juste après pour compter un visiteur en plus. 
Le fait est que ça fonctionne ainsi et que des sites comme le nôtre ou celui de nos amis de Gameblog.fr n'existent que parce qu'il y a du bénévolat derrière, des gens très peu payés, ou une autre source de revenu. Gamekult est devenu ce qu'il est parce que le patron de LDLC l'a financé à perte pendant des années (et je parle de centaines de milliers d'euros là).

Nous concernant, c'est plus compliqué. Nous avons un magazine à réaliser tous les quinze jours, une masse salariale conséquente et des frais importants liés notamment à l’impression du mag. Tout cela implique une obligation de résultat (un mag de qualité pour des ventes suffisantes), ce qui nous laisse trop peu de temps pour fournir du contenu sur le site.
Les ventes du magazine ne permettant plus de dégager la marge suffisante pour financer des salaires à perte (ceux du site donc), il n'y a pas trente six solutions possibles :

A - Fermer le site, ce que l'on se refuse à faire
B - Trouver d'autres sources de financement, ce qui en tant de crise, est quasi impossible

Alors que faire ?


* Réponse A : fermer le site serait évidemment stupide, nous allons donc essayer de conserver quelques news par jour, faites par les membres de la rédac, sans qu'une personne ne soit dédié au site comme l'était Arthur.  A terme, nous aimerions d’ailleurs que le site soit davantage tourné vers la communauté et c’est l’orientation prise pour la prochaine version. On vous en reparlera d’ici les vacances.

En attendant de pouvoir reprendre sieur Rabot ou un newser à plein temps, vous pouvez nous aider de plusieurs façons : 

. La première, qui n'est valable que si vous en avez le talent, c'est de participer aux news bénévolement comme le font Raphie, Pelomar, Bobo, Shane Fenton, Toxic, Super Menteur, Georges Sable, Flubber, Grand Maitre B, Ivan le Fou et ceux que j'oublie parce que je suis naze, chacun ayant un domaine de compétence particulier. Si l'idée vous tente, envoyez un mail à news@canard... 

. La seconde, c'est de nous soumettre des news : vous surfez sur des sites étrangers, vous lisez une info passionnante que vous aimeriez voir sur le canardpc.com (autres que bidule a embauché un tel, ou la bande annonce de toto le zèbre est sortie), envoyez un mail à zoulou@canard..., il la mettra en ligne s'il juge qu'elle est intéressante.

Je sais que cela revient pour certains d'entre vous à faire notre métier à notre place mais nous considérons que notre métier, justement, c'est de faire un mag, pas un site. Le site est depuis toujours un espace de liberté et un complément au mag. Un jour peut-être, lorsque les finances le permettront, nous réviserons cette orientation.

. Troisième solution : vous développez et voulez filer un coup de main à half pour coder des modules sur le site (Wiki et autres), pas de problème, il est ouvert à vos propositions : half@canard...


* Réponse B : Trouver des sources de financement est difficile. Les banques ne prêtent qu'aux riches (ça n'a jamais été aussi vrai qu'aujourd'hui) et nous n'avons pas l'intention de faire rentrer un investisseur, ce qui de toute façon prendrait du temps.  

Notre problème est un souci de trésorerie (les sous sur le compte en banque) comme énormément de sociétés en ce moment et c'est justement ce qui nous empêche de réaliser beaucoup de vos idées : des tee-shirts, des tasses, une BD de couly, etc... tout cela nécessite de payer la fabrication en amont et c'est justement de l'argent que nous n'avons pas. La BD de Couly imprimé réclamerait de plus beaucoup de logistique. Nous ne sommes pas nombreux et gérer en plus des centaines d’envois par la poste, les personnes n’ayant rien reçu, etc… nous prendrait trop de temps pour le moment.

L'idéal est donc de faire rentrer des sous en amont et de proposer un produit en aval. Pour cela, plusieurs pistes : 

. Vendre un Hors Série sur les MMO gratuits qui devait paraitre en kiosques, uniquement en PDF à un tarif de 5 euros (et /ou une BD ou recueil de dessin de Couly mais en PDF pour le moment et à un tarif à déterminer). Sans frais d'impression, cela permettrait de faire une sorte de don tout en ayant un travail justifiant largement l'argent que vous y investirez (et si vous n’aimez pas les MMO, vous pourrez quand même vous cultiver…hum…). 

. Nous rapprocher d'un fabricant de goodies pour créer une multitude de produits dérivés, ce dernier nous reversant une commission sur les ventes.

. Demander aux acheteurs réguliers du mag de s'abonner (c'est finalement plus rentable pour nous, dans l'immédiat en tout cas)

. Acheter vos jeux chez DLGamer depuis notre site plutôt que chez Steam par exemple. C'est pas grand chose mais c'est un peu de sous qui rentre.

. Donner les moyens de nous aider à ceux qui le souhaitent : téléchargement de Leaflets à imprimer et distribuer, bandeaux personnalisés, dons Paypal, après tout, pourquoi pas, et tout ce qui peut s'apparenter à du marketing virale. D'ailleurs, si un gars dont c'est plus ou moins le métier est prêt à prendre en main la promo du titre et du site, on peut en discuter, c'est clairement notre point faible.

Voilà, mais pour terminer, je vous rassure, on résistera à cette crise, quitte à se prostituer (enfin, Gringo surtout).

----------


## Pelomar

De toute facon, de notre coté je pense pas qu'il y ait 50 trucs a faire.
- S'abonner 
- Si pas d'abonnement, faire le tour des librairies de son quartier en s'assurant qu'il est bien en bonne place. En profiter pour ranger Xbox Official magazine et Joystick au rayon porno. Si le canard n'est régulièrement pas la, abbatre le libraire en faisant passer ca pour un suicide.
- Des qu'un type cause jeu vidéo en mentionnant un quelconque mag autre que canard pc, s'incruster comme une merde dans la convers avec un "eeeeh mais tu sais que dans le dernier canard pc y a un super article sur les croutons dans l'urètre ?".
- Voler une forteresse volante B-17 et la repeindre aux couleurs de cpc pour lacher des leaflets au dessus de Berlin, comme au bon vieux temps.

Edit : Putain Casque quoi, tu pourrais poster après moi, j'ai l'air de quoi maintenant ?

----------


## Casque Noir

D'un con  ::):

----------


## Pelomar

Non  :Emo: 

(Sinon a la place d'un B17 on peut prendre des Transall, il parait que ca démantele sévère en ce moment :s'accroche: )

----------


## Casque Noir

> Non 
> 
> (Sinon a la place d'un B17 on peut prendre des Transall, il parait que ca démantele sévère en ce moment :s'accroche: )


ahah

----------


## LaVaBo

Une idée comme ça, je ne sais pas si c'est réaliste :
Réaliser des sondages réguliers auprès des forumeurs ? Je n'ai aucune idée de ce que rapporte un sondage, mais ça se monnaie, et y'a du monde prêt à passer quelques minutes dessus (j'y pense parce que j'ai lu les news du dernier CPC ce matin). Mais peut-être pas assez de monde...

----------


## Yasko

> Le succès d'internet reposant essentiellement sur la gratuité, le seul mode de rémunération accepté par la grande majorité des utilisateurs est la présence de publicité qui, pour sa part, cherche à toucher le plus grand nombre de personnes à la fois. Les annonceurs choisissent donc logiquement les sites les plus fréquentés.


Un autre moyen de financement qui peut peut-être amener à la rentabilité du site web, au delà de la pub, c'est le comparateur de prix (avec liens dans les news / articles).
Sans remettre en cause votre éthique, bien que certains seront surement là pour crier au scandale, cela permet apparemment (on en avait parlé je crois à l'époque d'x86 avec les quelques webmasters de sites de hardware (rentables apparemment) - qui passent toujours dans le coin d'ailleurs) de mettre du beurre dans les épinards. Et de l'eau dans votre vin (intégrité journalistique, tout ça, quand faut des sous, faut des sous...). 

Puisque vous avez également des rapports privilégiés avec materiel.net, pourquoi ne pas tenter un accord commercial ? (leurs produits mis en avant dans le comparateur, offres spéciales / exclusives de leur part, etc.). En gros, ce que vous avez déjà fait pour DLGamer.

----------


## Pelomar

On pourrait pas faire un topic dans tout ou rien pour organiser un concours de design pour des leaflets publicitaire (fumer ce magazine tue  ::wub:: ) ?

Oui bon je sais c'est naze comme idée.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Bon, je sens que je vais reprendre 4 ans d'abo...  :;): 

EDIT : Je ne sais même pas quand doit finir l'actuel...  ::P:

----------


## Guest

Je kiffe Pelomar qui flippe de jamais bosser à CPC parce que ça risque de couler avant qu'il soit majeur.

----------


## Pelomar

> Je kiffe Pelomar qui flippe de jamais bosser à CPC parce que ça risque de couler avant qu'il soit majeur.


Ouais, d'ailleurs il faudrait refaire un HS console :concoursdecoupbas:

----------


## tenshu

Une société de lecteurs actionnaires comme libé (et d'autres) le font, c'est quelque chose dans lequel je pourrait croire fort.

----------


## kilfou

Idée à la con peut être mais idée quand même : LES BIBLIOTHEQUES.

Dans une grande ville riche en canards (Paris, Brest, Strasbourg), des canards lecteurs demandent la même semaine puis régulièrement si la bib a Canard PC.

Si le nombre et la régularité sont là, y a de fortes chances pour que la bib achète un numéro.
Les canards vont le consulter, l'empruntent, bref le font vivre aux yeux de la bib.
Paf abonnement.

Ca peut faire gagner des lecteurs, de la visibilité, l' abo de la bib (surtout si ça insiste au niveau de la petite taille de PNS, les bib aiment bien soutenir les petits projets, ça fait partie de leurs attributions).

Sinon je suis déçu pour la BD Couly.  :Emo: 

Mais j'achèterai tout PDF qui sortira !

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca, c'est une vraie bonne idée.
Allez voir toutes les bibliothèques de vos villes et demandez CPC.

----------


## kilfou

Bordel, Boulon est d'accord avec moi !  ::o: 

C'est bizarre...  :tired: 

 ::P:   :Cigare:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ah ouais, ça peut vraiment le faire le coup des bibliothèques !

Et aucun canard nous a mijoté un leaflet depuis hier soir ? C'est un scandale !

----------


## Rhoth

Et si un riche lecteur veut vous donner 5 millions pour développer vos projets, sans contrepartie, juste une passion qui l'anime.

Ca le ferait ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'y ai pensé mais le Lotto il n'était pas d'accord. Et faire parvenir le tout anonymement dans un de mes slips.

----------


## El Gringo

> Et si un riche lecteur veut vous donner 5 millions pour développer vos projets, sans contrepartie, juste une passion qui l'anime.
> 
> Ca le ferait ?


Bien entendu. T'aurais même droit à 6 mois d'abonnement pour ça.

----------


## Guest

> Et si un riche lecteur veut vous donner 5 millions pour développer vos projets, sans contrepartie, juste une passion qui l'anime.
> 
> Ca le ferait ?


T'es dingue, t'imagines toutes les tentes que tu pourrais payer à des SDF pour qu'ils fassent des sitting avec cette somme ?

----------


## getcha

Et sinon vous avez pensé a faire un partenariat avec Amazon par exemple ? Genre vous faites des liens CPC pour des produits culturels hors jeux vidéos, comme les DVDs ou CDs ou bouquins des PQ. Ca rapporte de 5 à 10 % des prix de vente.

----------


## Rhoth

> T'es dingue, t'imagines toutes les tente que tu pourrais payer à des SDF pour qu'ils fassent des sitting avec cette somme ?


Ben, la rédac a peut être un projet de merchandising de tente CPC avec revêtement plastique Anti-Zombie, et un tapis de sol en cuir de lapin véritable, on leur en filera quelques unes.

Enfin bonne nouvelle, si un riche lecteur hésitait pour sa démarche, il sait désormais qu'il peut foncer.

De mon coté, je vais me lancer dans l'euromillions, en attendant une banniere de pub CPC approved à répandre sur le net.

----------


## Doric

Bon bah vu que je n'ai pas beaucoup de talent mis à part faire des gosses et râler tout le temps, j'ai plus qu'à m'abonner, c'est tout ce que je peux faire pour vous.  ::cry:: 
Sinon, le comparateur de prix me parait être une idée sympa...
Je suis sur qu'il y a moyen de faire un truc pas trop intrusif. Malheureusement ça veut dire boulot supplémentaire, et à mon avis, Half à d'autres canards à fouetter.

----------


## ERISS

Faire de CPC un soviet? heu coopérative??? si ça fait avancer le shimiliblik
http://www.ardelaine.fr/ethique.html

----------


## TheToune

> Et sinon vous avez pensé a faire un partenariat avec Amazon par exemple ? Genre vous faites des liens CPC pour des produits culturels hors jeux vidéos, comme les DVDs ou CDs ou bouquins des PQ. Ca rapporte de 5 à 10 % des prix de vente.


Plus un ...
Il suffit de voir certains comportements sur le topic des dépenses pour voir que cpc participe pas mal a la popularité de certains produits.
Mettre les papiers culture en ligne et prendre une com sur la vente d'un produit ça peut le faire. 
Mais il faut trouver le partenaire adéquat et sous condition que ca ne se transforme pas de sa part en "Mettez ce produit en avant qu'on en vende plus" ...  :tired:

----------


## getcha

> Plus un ...
> Il suffit de voir certains comportements sur le topic des dépenses pour voir que cpc participe pas mal a la popularité de certains produits.
> Mettre les papiers culture en ligne et prendre une com sur la vente d'un produit ça peut le faire. 
> Mais il faut trouver le partenaire adéquat et sous condition que ca ne se transforme pas de sa part en "Mettez ce produit en avant qu'on en vende plus" ...


Non mais les partenariats Amazon j'en ai fait plein, ta juste un lien personnalisé qui permet de récuperer un pourcentage sur le produit linké. Après si tu vends rien, tu vends rien.

----------


## El Gringo

> Non mais les partenariats Amazon j'en ai fait plein, ta juste un lien personnalisé qui permet de récuperer un pourcentage sur le produit linké. Après si tu vends rien, tu vends rien.


Ben c'est pas bète. Si tout les idiots qui se sont acheté le guide de survie contre les zombies étaient passé par nous, c'est sur qu'on serait pas dans la situation actuelle...  ::siffle::

----------


## Theor

Je savais pas que CPC était en crise !  :Emo: 
L'idée du partenariat avec un site de vente est une sacrée bonne idée, vu le nombre d'achats massifs que connait le fofo.



PS : getcha, c'était une blague à une pote.  ::ninja::

----------


## bigxtra

> Ben c'est pas bète. Si tout les idiots qui se sont acheté le guide de survie contre les zombies étaient passé par nous, c'est sur qu'on serait pas dans la situation actuelle...


Hahaha !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Ben c'est pas bète. Si tout les idiots qui se sont acheté le guide de survie contre les zombies étaient passé par nous, c'est sur qu'on serait pas dans la situation actuelle...


Si on l'a acheté avant vous et avant que vous en parliez, on est quoi ?

----------


## Guest

> Si on l'a acheté avant vous et avant que vous en parliez, on est quoi ?


Tu pousses le fanboyisme loin, ça fait peur... T'es allé jusqu'à anticiper ce dont ils allaient parler.

----------


## Septa

> Et sinon vous avez pensé a faire un partenariat avec Amazon par exemple ? Genre vous faites des liens CPC pour des produits culturels hors jeux vidéos, comme les DVDs ou CDs ou bouquins des PQ. Ca rapporte de 5 à 10 % des prix de vente.


Ouais mais ça va être dur de mettre le lien dans les pages du magazine...
 :tired: 

Mais ouais des pqs avec lien Amazon en news sur le site ça pourrait le faire. Mais faudrait plus de "pqs" sur le site.

Ouais bon je suis en retard.

----------


## getcha

> Ouais mais ça va être dur de mettre le lien dans les pages du magazine...
> 
> 
> Mais ouais des pqs avec lien Amazon en news sur le site ça pourrait le faire. Mais faudrait plus de "pqs" sur le site.
> 
> Ouais bon je suis en retard.


Ben ils pourraient faire une boutique CanardPc sur Amazon par exemple.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> J'ai jamais tiré une arme de ma vie, mon fusil a air comprimé pour plomber les pigeons a jamais marché


Par contre les clubs de golf...  ::siffle::

----------


## LaVaBo

> Et sinon vous avez pensé a faire un partenariat avec Amazon par exemple ? Genre vous faites des liens CPC pour des produits culturels hors jeux vidéos, comme les DVDs ou CDs ou bouquins des PQ. Ca rapporte de 5 à 10 % des prix de vente.


Et si y'a moyen de créer ce type de lien en tapant un post, ça serait sûrement utilisé sur les topics de conseil lecture, JV ou musique, sur lesquels y'a déjà des liens vers Amazon.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Faire de CPC un soviet? heu coopérative??? si ça fait avancer le shimiliblik
> http://www.ardelaine.fr/ethique.html


Oui c'est que je disais camarade un CCCPC. :;): 
D't'façon CPC, tout le monde sait que ça veut dire Coopérative du Parti communiste.

----------


## Came Yon

C'est pas tres glop tout ca.
Pour la peine, je commande tous les numeros que j'ai loupes depuis que je suis en Allemagne.  Et je m'abonne a mon retour. Et j'arrete de preter mes canards pc une fois lus. Comme ca les potes seront obliges de s'acheter leurs propres exemplaires :radin:




> Ca, c'est une vraie bonne idée.
> Allez voir toutes les bibliothèques de vos villes et demandez CPC.


Serieusement ?
Je connais bien la bibliothecaire de l'institut francais de ma ville.
Vais lui filer un vieux canard pc pour la motiver a s'abonner tiens. Au pire si le budget est trop juste elle lache l'abo a l'Express en echange.

Bon courage en tout cas.

----------


## tenshu

> Ben c'est pas bète. Si tout les idiots qui se sont acheté le guide de survie contre les zombies étaient passé par nous, c'est sur qu'on serait pas dans la situation actuelle...


Oui ça doit être très simple à faire, je vais passer ce lien à half (http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showt...=163393&page=6)
C'est un hack qui réécrit les url postés par les idiots sur le forum vers amazon, avec le code affilié de cpc.

Voila de quoi monétiser (terme web 2.0 approuved) un peut cpc.com

----------


## kilfou

Autre idée : au lieu de faire un cadeau merdique à un pote gamer, offrez un abonnement de 6 mois au mag.

A la place de Far Cry 2 ou Fallout 3, ça claque, c'est original et ça fait un lecteur de plus.

Si il se réabonne pas, virez le de votre liste de potes.  :Cigare:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Autre idée : au lieu de faire un cadeau merdique à on pote gamer, offrez un abonnement de 6 mois au mag.
> 
> A la place de Far Cry 2 ou Fallout 3, ça claque, c'est original et ça fait un lecteur de plus.
> 
> Si il se réabonne pas, virez le de votre liste de potes.


Bof de toute façon, il sera abonné c'est trop tard.  :;):  Bon plan, voir même à un pote qui joue pas au jeux vidéos, à votre mêre (bonne fête maman) ou a votre ennemi juré.

----------


## Septa

> Oui ça doit être très simple à faire, je vais passer ce lien à half (http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showt...=163393&page=6)
> C'est un hack qui réécrit les url postés par les idiots sur le forum vers amazon, avec le code affilié de cpc.
> 
> Voila de quoi monétiser (terme web 2.0 approuved) un peut cpc.com


Super idée. Si t'as une balise qui choppe l'image amazon et fait un lien qui donne des sous à cpc ça peut rentabiliser le sujet de la dépense du jour.

En plus ou doit pouvoir dans la dépense du jour et passer par le lien que ça générerait pour faire vraiment l'achat. ::ninja::

----------


## Jolaventur

Je suis pret à monayer mon corps au profit de cpc
Car il faut le savoir, s'il y a bien un secteur qui ne connait pas la crise c'est mon cul. ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

C'est possible de faire la même chose avec LDLC, materiel.net ou gros bill ? Parce que dans la partie Hardware la majorité des liens de matos qu'on file mènent à un de ces 3 sites  ::happy2:: .

----------


## Elma

Bien ça marche bien les idées là. 
Bon je vais tenter de réfléchir à une petite pub à balancer dans les rues/bars/restaurant chinois/ bord .. Bref partout ! 

Vous appelez ça comment ? un Tilset ?

P.S : Ah et pour le ballon lapin ou canard géant faut que je vois si c'est possible, j'ai des amis qui ont déjà fait une bite géante, ça à marché du feu de deus.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'ai pensé à contacter la RTBF, ils pourraient peut-être en parler dans une émission comme "Au Quotidien" pour ceux qui connaisse.

S'ils aiment (ce qui serait fort possible), ça ferait une bonne pub qui ne coute rien !

----------


## Boitameuh

> Je suis pret à monayer mon corps au profit de cpc
> Car il faut le savoir, s'il y a bien un secteur qui ne connait pas la crise c'est mon cul.


Classe ou pas classe ?

----------


## jpjmarti

Je remonte l'idée de la souscription pour le merchandising qui se pratique pour les CD musicaux. C'est un peu de boulot d'enregistrement et de suivi, mais il n' y a pas d'argent à avancer pour CPC.

Chaque acheteur paie à la commande et CPC ne commande l'impression des tee-shirts ou mugs que quand il a touché l'argent. Ce sont les acheteurs qui assurent la trésorerie.

Je suis persuadé qu'un tee-shirt de qualité avec un dessin de Couly se vendrait ainsi 25 €.

----------


## Kamikaze

Le problème en fait c'est la pub.

Trop peu de gens savent que CPC existe, et ils lisent donc les magazines concurrents à défaut de quelque chose de mieux. Franchement les deux trois fois ou j'ai fait découvrir CPC à des fan de jeux vidéo, même casuals, ils ont adoré et laisser tomber le magazine qu'il pouvait lire avant.

Moi-même j'avais un peu laché les magazines de jeux vidéo et je suis tombé sur CPC uniquement parce que c'était "les-anciens-de-joystick-qui-revenaient-ce-26 novembre-2003" (deux jours après mon anniv Ô joie) et qu'un pote m'en avait parlé.

*1-* Prenez le site internet par exemple, franchement on sait même pas qu'un magazine papier existe c'est marqué nul part, faudrait le marquer en gros sur l'accueil quoi.

*2-* Les serveurs aussi, faudrait quand même que se soit plus visible, c'est les votre alors mettez en gros "CANARD PC un magazine papier qui roske allay l'acheter" là ça apparait en tout petit et personne n'y fait vraiment gaffe.

*3-* Ensuite tout les gars comme Shane ou d'autres qui ont quand même une bonne audience sur le net via leur blog devrait mettre une chtite bannière CPC.

*4-* Et enfin tous ceux qui sont sur d'autres forum devraient mettre une userbar qui link vers le site (où doit être marqué en gros qu'un magazine papier existe).

Et paf plus de problèmes  :B): , parce que là canard pc se vend sans aucune pub, uniquement parce que c'est un produit de qualitay.

----------


## BoZo

Jsuis près à donner un peu de ma gratification de stage parce que vous m'occupez bien la journée et c'est sympa d'avoir des serveurs et des plots comme Saumon à HS sur dod. 

J'hésite à me réabonner en faisant un plus gros chèque comme ça juste pour montrer que je vous aime, que finalement je préfère vous filer un peu de thunes pour voir le troll sur fallout 3 continuer.

----------


## L'invité

Ouai kamikaze a raison.

Mais sinon l'idée de bénévolat dite par casque pour so'ccuper du site, je suis 100% pour.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Et si un riche lecteur veut vous donner 5 millions pour développer vos projets, sans contrepartie, juste une passion qui l'anime.
> 
> Ca le ferait ?


Non mais 20 ou 30 000 euros oui  ::):

----------


## L'invité

Ah et tu le mets à l'ordre de L'invité évidemment.  :Cigare:

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Les numéros HS en ligne c'est une bonne idée! J'achète là!

Sinon au niveau des news à envoyer il y en a plein mais le soucis c'est qu'il faut bien les écrire. Enfin surtout savoir les écrire dans le ton CPC...

----------


## Jolaventur

promis le mois prochain je reprends un abo mais là ce mois ci ce serait un peu tendu et c'est moi qui me retrouverais en panne de trésorerie.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Les numéros HS en ligne c'est une bonne idée! J'achète là!
> 
> Sinon au niveau des news à envoyer il y en a plein mais le soucis c'est qu'il faut bien les écrire. Enfin surtout savoir les écrire dans le ton CPC...


Et passer après Rabot, ça fait peur.

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Oui je pense que je passerai aussi à l'abonnement si ça vous aide... Même si j'aime beaucoup aller religieusement acheter mon cpc au libraire...

---------- Post added at 19h55 ---------- Previous post was at 19h55 ----------




> Et passer après Rabot, ça fait peur.


Ben ouais...

----------


## ERISS

Je suis pour une augmentation du prix du mag', pour éviter les micro-paiements  ::P:

----------


## Phenixy

Je me permets de revenir sur une idée évoquée plus haut, celle d'Amazon. Ils bénéficient d'un programme "vendeur pro", il serait peut-être judicieux de les contacter pour voir si un partenariat est possible?

L'idée: avoir chez eux une sorte de mini-site "customisé" aux couleurs de Canard PC (un peu dans le genre des chaînes Dailymotion), qui référencerait tous les articles recommandés par la rédaction, dont la promotion serait faite dans le magazine et le site. Par exemple, rien qu'en voyant l'engouement suscité par le test de Madworld de Boulon, Amazon pourrait proposer un "Canard Pack" avec la console + le jeu, en plus de tous les produits culture évoqués plus haut.

Enfin, je reprends l'ami Pyjama: "Et aucun canard nous a mijoté un leaflet depuis hier soir ? C'est un scandale !"
Allez y les créatifs, sortez nous bannières grand format, userbars réduites, et leaflets à imprimer! Répandons la bonne parole de Canard PC à travers le monde!

----------


## Anonyme2016

bon j'ai rien acheté en jeux video le mois dernier, jvais donc faire un tour chez dlgamer.

----------


## b0b0

Bon du coup je vais essayer de poster des trucs dans peep show  ::o:

----------


## La Mimolette

Ce topic est un scandale! :;): 
Si CanardPC s'arrête, c'est une partie éclairée de ma vie tristounette qui s'envolera...

On pourrait faire un CPC'aid, avec des invités qui viendraient faire de la musique et raconter des anecdotes sur la jeunesse des CPCiens comme Wagner (live from Bayreuth), Patricia Kass, Yannick Noah, Peter Moulyneux, Philippe Candeloro, Gabe Newell et Captain Ta Race.

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Non mais 20 ou 30 000 euros oui


Ça ne fait jamais que 230 abo de 2ans.

----------


## Sheraf

J'ai pas lu les 3 dernieres pages, je voulais revenir là dessus:





> Déjà, si on peut aider CPC avec nos petits moyens à nous, ce serait de faire de la place au magazine dans les étals des kiosquiers et autres maisons de la presse. A chaque fois que je l'achète, que ce soit chez un marchand de journaux de quartier ou dans une grande gare, le Canard est toujours planqué derrière d'autres journaux plus renommés ou ayant une plus grande diffusion.
> 
> Les gens ont pas la patience de fouiller et de découvrir des magazines qu'ils ne connaissent pas, du coup l'exposition du titre Canard PC est relativement faible comparée à la masse de périodiques qu'on peut trouver.



Personnellement, je ne garde pas mes cpc. Ca prend de la place, j'ai deja mes fluide glacial aux chiottes qui me foutent la honte quand une copine vient chier, j'vais pas en plus y foutre un truc de geek qui joue au jeux video.

Mais au lieu de les jeter, j'vais les poser à la laverie en bas de chez moi, sur les sieges du metro, ou bien je les laisse sur les comptoires des tabacs ou des cafés où je passe.

Bon en general,  par flemme, j'en laisse 5 à la fois, mais je suis sur que c'est une bonne façon de faire de la pub.

----------


## rOut

Une question comme ça : Qu'est ce qui vous coûte cher sur le site ? Simplement son hébergement / la charge serveur qu'il implique ? Le temps nécessaire pour faire des news ? Le temps passé à nous _surveiller_ ?

----------


## Elma

> Enfin, je reprends l'ami Pyjama: "Et aucun canard nous a mijoté un leaflet depuis hier soir ? C'est un scandale !"
> Allez y les créatifs, sortez nous bannières grand format, userbars réduites, et leaflets à imprimer! Répandons la bonne parole de Canard PC à travers le monde!
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/3543...e3065b80c9.jpg


J'y travaille un peu mais ca sera pas près avant demain, j'ai pas trop le temps ce soir. Mais en voyant les perles qu'on trouve sur les topic de montage et tout on ce demande ce que font les canards ! 

Franchement un Leaflets fait par b0b0 ça serait la méga classe, il pullule généralement d'idée drolesque le petit ! :;):

----------


## O.Boulon

Les salaires surtout.
Le site coûte, en masse salariale, beaucoup plus cher que le magazine, tout en rapportant rien d'un point de vue pécunier.

----------


## fouizlala

Ca peut paraitre idiot mais pourquoi ne pas passer en mensuel à 8€ se concentrant sur les test les previews le hardware, les "bien démarrer dans tel jeu" en zappant tout ce qui est news du mag ce qui amoindrit les couts d'impression, et de rendre plus complète et instantanée la section news du site ?

Je dis ça je ne sais pas quelle est la proportion de lecteurs qui passent du temps sur le site et inversement mais j'ai vu que vous demandiez notre avis sur ce point.

Sinon je persiste, en supprimant les frais de bouche de Boulon ce n'est pas une bonne piste ?  :^_^:

----------


## O.Boulon

Bah, s'ils sucrent mes frais de bouche, je vais les manger, donc ils risquent de perdre au change.

Sinon, passer en mensuel n'est envisageable qu'en dernier recours.
On gagnerait de la thune, mais on perdrait beaucoup d'âme à mon avis.

----------


## fouizlala

> Les salaires surtout.
> Le site coûte, en masse salariale, beaucoup plus cher que le magazine, tout en rapportant rien d'un point de vue pécunier.



Mais globalement le canard coute plus cher ? Parce que j'imagine que vous participez tous au site.

----------


## ToasT

> Bah, s'ils sucrent mes frais de bouche, je vais les manger, donc ils risquent de perdre au change.
> 
> Sinon, passer en mensuel n'est envisageable qu'en dernier recours.
> On gagnerait de la thune, mais on perdrait beaucoup d'âme à mon avis.


Qui a besoin de son âme, de toute façon ?

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Angel et Spike. Ca leur a permis d'avoir leur propre série tout de même.

----------


## fouizlala

> Qui a besoin de son âme, de toute façon ?


De son âme je sais pas mais ses vannes je prends ^^.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben le site, on participe pas de manière quantifiable.
Avant, on écrivait les news le soir, mais ça fait un bail qu'on a arrêté...
Après la modération ou la réponse aux posts, ça ne peut pas être considéré comme du travail.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Les salaires surtout.
> Le site coûte, en masse salariale, beaucoup plus cher que le magazine, tout en rapportant rien d'un point de vue pécunier.


Ben y'a pas énormant de monde bossant à temps complet sur le site
Half, Zoulou

Les newser comme GMB c'est des pigistes non?

----------


## O.Boulon

Avant : Half, Rabot, Zoulou, Téraboule, Monsieur Chat.

----------


## ElGato

En gros il faut faire bosser la communauté, qui a le bon goût d'être gratuite, ELLE.

A titre personnel je trouve que, dans ce but, y'a 2-3 choses très intéressants qui ont été lancées (le DevBlog par exemple c'est une super trouvaille, originale et tout) mais pas trop de suivi derrière...D'un autre côté, je comprends bien que si vous avez pas trop le temps de remplir le site vous-mêmes, vous avez pas non plus que ça à faire de recruter des gens intéressants pour venir remplir ces sections.

En gros c'est toujours le même problème, il faut que vous soyez plus connus et (normalement) le reste suivra. Au moins en ce qui concerne le site.


Vous avez imaginé de vous rapprocher (rien de sexuel) d'autres sites indépendants et bien implantés, du genre Nofrag, Factornews...Casque a évoqué Gameblog.fr...
Ou vous souhaitez au contraire éviter ça à tout prix ? Parce qu'a priori, le gamer moyen, même s'il a ses sites préférés, prend très facilement des nouvelles habitudes. Ces sites ne sont donc pas vraiment concurrents.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben, ça ferait quoi ?
On reste dans le même microcosme... Les gens qui lisent les uns, lisent les autres.

----------


## PolluXxX

Bon. Ceci est un message de soutien.
Si quelque chose se lance, je serai de la partie. Parce qu'on vous aime!

----------


## mescalin

C'est quand même con, c'est sans doute le site "grand public" le plus lisible et ergonomique que je connaisse, avec une réelle âme, des tests réellement professionnels, un forum où les membres sont bien dressés écrivent proprement et où les rédacteurs sont disponibles pour répondre au question des lecteurs. Y manque plus que du cul et de la dope et ce serait parfait.

Nan sérieux je comprends pas cet apparent "manque d'affluence" qui rends les annonceurs si frileux et vide vos caisses. Un manque de visibilité ? Un ciblage pas assez kevinesque ?

Et puis bon, puisqu'on n'est plus à une idée prêt : pourquoi pas des guide de jeux généralistes vendus en librairie genre "les FPS pour les nuls" ou du même accabit ? Ça doit bien se vendre ces conneries !

----------


## Sheraf

On fait une section du site, où tous les gros geeks du site posent une fiche avec photo, et on donne notre corps gratuitement (à des filles de preferences).

Z'allez voir, la frequentation va augmenter, et pas que par des lecteurs de nofrag.




Spoiler Alert! 


par des mecs qui viennent se foutre de nos gueules aussi

----------


## Boitameuh

> Et puis bon, puisqu'on n'est plus à une idée prêt : pourquoi pas des guide de jeux généralistes vendus en librairie genre "les FPS pour les nuls" ou du même accabit ? Ça doit bien se vendre ses conneries !


Je suis assez d'accord, même si vous commencez à vendre votre cul ça changera rien entre nous, c'est pour la bonne cause.

----------


## ToasT

L'idée de Sheraf de laisser trainer des mags est bonne. (Des vieux mags, j'entends) Je vais faire ça dès demain et coloniser la ligne de train Lyon ==> Firminouze.

----------


## Velgos

Pro-tip: On dit pécuniaire, au masculin.

----------


## O.Boulon

J'ai reçu un pm qui commençait par :

"Je veux pas être lourd en pourrissant ce topic très sérieux avec un point d'orthographe, mais pécuniaire..."

Tire donc quelques conclusions toi-même.

----------


## Anonyme2016

> C'est quand même con, c'est sans doute le site "grand public" le plus lisible et ergonomique que je connaisse, avec une réelle âme, des tests réellement professionnels, un forum où les membres sont bien dressés écrivent proprement et où les rédacteurs sont disponibles pour répondre au question des lecteurs. Y manque plus que du cul et de la dope et ce serait parfait.
> 
> Nan sérieux je comprends pas cet apparent "manque d'affluence" qui rends les annonceurs si frileux et vide vos caisses. Un manque de visibilité ?* Un ciblage pas assez kevinesque ?*



C'est exactement ça.
CPC à la réputation d'être un mag de vieux cons rageux incapables de mettre plus de 3/10 à leur super jeu nesque gène alors que les mecs  géniaux de jv.com lui ont collé 18/20. la quasi absence de tests consoles n'arrangeant pas les choses (mais c'est pas plus mal).


Et oui, souvent, les gens préfèrent entendre ce qu'ils ont envie d'entendre, et c'est pas forcément juste.

----------


## fouizlala

Wai enfin on va pas changer le monde... L'intelligence n'a jamais vraiment été à la mode.
La question c'est comment on s'organise pour renflouer les caisses sans faire trop de concessions.

Je penses que Half pourrait faire le tapin à midi à porte des Lilas. Enfin un peu d'inventivité que diable.
Sinon délocalisez pour réduire les couts. Vous partez tous vivre en Roumanie avec baisse de salaire, mais la vie est moins chère là bas.

Parce que pour ce qui est de rameuter du monde vers le journal... T'auras beau passer des soirées à tenter d'expliquer aux gens que le marché ne se régule pas tout seul que le système ne fonctionne pas puisque la majorité des êtres humains sur terres sont dans la pauvreté et que ça bousille tout écologiquement, que les gens votent Chirac parce qu'il à l'air sympa ou Sarko parce qu'il les a convaincus que lui seul pouvait changer le monde dans le sens qui nous a mener droit vers la crise.

Enfin tout ça pour dire, un canard qui défend le loisir numérique intelligent, j'entends par là, qui nécessite de "s'élever" pour l'apprècier pleinement plutôt que le loisir qui déscend au niveau du plaisir immédiat en se basant sur ton état en rentrant d'une longue journée de travail. Bon je grossis le trait certes les démarcations sont évidemment plus floues et moi même je peux apprécier les deux types de jeux. Mais je ne supporte pas la presse qui te fais passer du causual pour du chef d'oeuvre.

Bon je raconte des conneries mais tout ça pour dire. Qu'une augmentation de prix peut être bien véccue par vos lecteurs vue les circonstances. Et encore une fois peut être si ça revient moins cher, baisser le nombre de pages du mag en réduisant la place des news qui pourraient être traiter par "nous" via le site web. D'autant que je sais pas pour vous mais souvent au taf je passe sur le site et c'est un peu la dèche, je finis donc sur JV.com en me retenant d'ajouter un com du genre "mais vous êtes tous débiles en commencant par toi qu'à écrit preumz !"

Il y a encore une autre solution. Vous nous envoyez pas le prochain numéro (à nous les abonnés) sans nous rembourser. Puis vous vous barrez avec le magot aux Lichtenstein en douce.

----------


## johnclaude

Bon, j'ai réfléchi un peu, et je crois avoir cerné le soucis:
Le magazine est bon, tout le monde est OK avec ça. Simplement le marketing, la fidélisation, le côté "rendre le monde entier accroc" est pas top.
Au taf il y a une nouvelle salle de pause avec une télé, et j'ai encore pu constater que si les gens sont bien préparés, on peut les captiver et surtout les lobotomiser avec un truc dont la valeur intellectuelle est inférieure à un pneu rechappé:
J'ai donc trouvé: il faut vous associer avec Endemol. Gloire, succès et argent assuré. (et en plus vous pourrez faire de la merde ça se vendra quand même).

----------


## fouizlala

> Bon, j'ai réfléchi un peu, et je crois avoir cerné le soucis:
> Le magazine est bon, tout le monde est OK avec ça. Simplement le marketing, la fidélisation, le côté "rendre le monde entier accroc" est pas top.
> Au taf il y a une nouvelle salle de pause avec une télé, et j'ai encore pu constater que si les gens sont bien préparés, on peut les captiver et surtout les lobotomiser avec un truc dont la valeur intellectuelle est inférieure à un pneu rechappé:
> J'ai donc trouvé: il faut vous associer avec Endemol. Gloire, succès et argent assuré. (et en plus vous pourrez faire de la merde ça se vendra quand même).


C'est le débat de fond.
D'ailleurs je proposais au début du topic un suicide collectif, ce qui peut aussi être une alternative.

----------


## Phenixy

> J'ai donc trouvé: il faut vous associer avec Endemol. Gloire, succès et argent assuré. (et en plus vous pourrez faire de la merde ça se vendra quand même).


Canard Story, en prime sur TF1!  :B):

----------


## fouizlala

> Canard Story, en prime sur TF1!


Avec une équipe de tournage captant toute l'émotion du licenciement de Rabot, avec un montage racoleur et une voix off nous expliquant quoi en penser. Le top.  ::sad::

----------


## hiubik

Je reviens sur l'idée du "merchandising" , les fournisseurs ne peuvent pas vous faire un paiement a +60j ?? Je pense que ça reste du domaine du possible. Sinon pourquoi ne pas faire tout simplement une pré commande ?? Je suis quasi sur que pleins de canards serait aptes a payer pour avoir des goodies a l'effigie du lapin comme des mugs, des portes clefs, des stylos ou autres tee shirts ??

Edit: Faudrait peut être d'essayer de voir pour commander ce genre de produits dans d'autres pays de la CE ??

----------


## Velgos

> J'ai reçu un pm qui commençait par :
> 
> "Je veux pas être lourd en pourrissant ce topic très sérieux avec un point d'orthographe, mais pécuniaire..."
> 
> Tire donc quelques conclusions toi-même.


C'est une faute super commune que même les journalistes (les vrais, ceux de la télé) font. J'ai été ravi de l'apprendre quand on me l'a dit, alors voilà, je me suis dit que ça pouvait servir aux autres aussi. Je n'ai pas vraiment l'habitude de relever tes fautes, tu auras remarqué.

Ça n'enlève rien au sérieux du topic.

----------


## fouizlala

> Je reviens sur l'idée du "merchandising" , les fournisseurs ne peuvent pas vous faire un paiement a +60j ?? Je pense que ça reste du domaine du possible. Sinon pourquoi ne pas faire tout simplement une pré commande ?? Je suis quasi sur que pleins de canards serait aptes a payer pour avoir des goodies a l'effigie du lapin comme des mugs, des portes clefs, des stylos ou autres tee shirts ??


Bah autant faire faire ça au noir avec des ateliers clandestins chinois de Belleville. Ca serait aussi l'occasion d'investir dans un tournage de sujet refourgable au Droit d'savoir et autres Enquêtes d'action...

Si vous voulez vous pouvez aussi venir tourner chez moi un sujet sur les geeks obèses, malodorants en manque de pouvoir d'achat et victimes de la crise qui passent leur temps à pas faire de régimes à pas manger cinq fruits et légumes par jour, à pirater illégalement de la musique (à côté Al Quaïda c'est des amateurs) et a poster sur d'obscures webzines  ayant comme éfigie un lapin rose à la con....
Un sujet en or !

----------


## hiubik

> Bah autant faire faire ça au noir avec des ateliers clandestins chinois de Belleville. Ca serait aussi l'occasion d'investir dans un tournage de sujet refourgable au Droit d'savoir et autres Enquêtes d'action...


Je crois que tu n'as pas compris ce que je voulais dire. Un fournisseur peut te faire sans aucun soucis un presta et derrière te facturer cette presta avec une facilite de paiement a +30 ou +60 ou +90 jours a partir de la date de la facture. C'est une pratique plus que rependue.

----------


## fouizlala

> Je crois que tu n'as pas compris ce que je voulais dire. Un fournisseur peut te faire sans aucun soucis un presta et derrière te facturer cette presta avec une facilite de paiement a +30 ou +60 ou +90 jours a partir de la date de la facture. C'est une pratique plus que rependue.


Je crois surtout que tu me prends trop au sérieux... :haha: 
Mais merci pour la leçon sur la facturation pour les nuls. Tu devrais faire un bouquin qui je te le donne en mille s'appellerait ? La facturation pour les nuls. Gagné.

----------


## Tyler Durden

Et un canard à 4,90 ? Ce serait pas la mort ça fait du 9.80 par mois.

----------


## hiubik

Qu'ils commencent a le mettre a 4€ déjà  ::):

----------


## The Lurker

Bon j'aime beaucoup l'idée des t-shirt et de la bd même si j'ai bien vu que c'était pas faisable pour l'instant. J'aime beaucoup l'idée des goodies aussi. 
En attendant, je vais m'abonner dès le mois prochain même si j'apprécie le moment où je vais chez le buraliste.

----------


## Nelfe

> Et un canard à 4,90 ? Ce serait pas la mort ça fait du 9.80 par mois.


Clair, passer le Canard à 4€ / 4€50 ça me ferait vraiment pas chier.
Ça reste moins que la plupart des autres magazines de jeux-video (bon eux sont plus épais, offrent des CD de démos/jeux etc. mais honnêtement, je préfère juger au contenu qu'à la taille et là CPC est bien au dessus des autres) et si ça peut aider, c'est vraiment bien.

----------


## Poewo

le moi prochain je m'abonne, tiendez des sous, mangezen!

----------


## sylphid

Si je comprend bien, pour shematiser, le magazine vivote financierement quand au site web il rapporte que dalle et coûte même du pognon .

Me disait bien qu'il y avait de moins en moins de pub sur le site, et que les espaces publicitaires remplis par des dessins de couly c'etait au final pas si cool que ca.... ::|: 

Bon courage pour le brainstorming et trouvez nous des solutions de chacal pour relancer la bete.

PS: les serveurs de jeux CPC sont si frequentés que ça? Ca pourrait devenir payant ou être supprimé?

----------


## Anonyme871

Je sais pas si ça a déjà été dit, mais en ce qui me concerne, trouver CPC dans un kiosque s'apparente parfois à un véritable parcours du combattant. Non seulement il arrive parfois qu'il ne soit pas mis en rayon au jour supposé de sa sortie, mais ensuite, lorsqu'il y est, il est très souvent mis en évidence derrière les concurrents avec leur jeux gratuit et leur couverture de kev1.

----------


## Gobelin

A mon petit niveau, et après avoir lu le post de Casque, je vais aller m'abonner ( j'achète tous les numéros depuis de longs mois au détail chez mon buraliste qui met toujours CPC dans un endroit inaccessible ...) .

En ce qui concerne le site, je serai prêt à payer un abo symbolique pour pouvoir y poster mais est ce réellement la bonne solution ?
Je n'en suis pas convaincu.

Il faudrait également éclaircir votre lien avec dlgamer ( je ne suis même pas sur que ce soit le bon nom), afin que la majorité d'entre nous y achète ses jeux.

Et passer a 4 € voire 4.5 € le numéro ne me gênerait pas.
Mais est ce que 0.2 a 0.7 € en plus par numéro serait suffisant pour augmenter votre trésorerie ou pas ?

----------


## Djal

Attention avec les propositions sur les prix... On ne connait pas l'opinion sur le prix de la plus grande partie des lecteurs puisqu'ils ne fréquentent pas le forum.

----------


## Murne

Carrément... Si augmenter les prix fait baisser les ventes du magazines, c'est pas la peine. Je pense que beaucoup de lecteurs occasionnels (genre qui achètent un canard en kiosque une fois de temps en temps, à mon avis il y en a beaucoup comme ça) se diront que ça fait chier de payer 4,50€ pour 60 pages. Eux, ils ne sont pas prêts à tout pour soutenir le mag', c'est normal c'est pas des lecteurs réguliers.

De toute façon je suppose que la meilleure solution pour soutenir le mag' c'est de s'abonner (pour 2 ans si possible) et de cliquer sur les pubs du site, quand il y en a bien sûr...

Autre truc : si le prix à payer, c'est que le site perde en contenu (moins de news, etc...), perso ça ne me gène pas, CPC c'est avant tout le magazine, de mon point de vue.

----------


## Gobelin

En fait, le site coute t il plus cher que le forum ( si tant est qu'on puisse dissocier les deux) ?


PS: 4 € vs 3.8 €, je ne le remarquerai même pas ...

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Attention avec les propositions sur les prix... On ne connait pas l'opinion sur le prix de la plus grande partie des lecteurs puisqu'ils ne fréquentent pas le forum.


Surtout qu'un prix plus élevé signifie également moins d'acheteurs impulsif en kiosque (donc moins de nouveaux clients potentiels).

Genre je viens acheter mes clopes, tiens une couv' aguicheuse sur la suite d'un jeu que j'ai bien aimé, pourquoi pas ?

Aïe, 4 euros oui mais non.

L'effet psychologique entre "3.80" et "4" est à ne pas négliger. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que l'on se bouffe des prix "X,99" depuis des années.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

Moi j'aime pas trop CPC (non, non, c'est pas un troll).

La rubrique news " En Bref " est bordélique, mal présentée et avec tout un tas de sujets sans grand intérêt (j'entend par là qu'ils font même pas sourire quand ils sont HS). C'est d'autant plus pénalisant pour moi que c'est une de mes rubriques préférées dans d'autres mags comme Joystick (ou elle est très bien faite).

D'une manière générale, la mise en page est vraiment pas terrible, ça manque de créativité, de couleurs, de formes, d'idées quoi... Bref visuellement c'est beaucoup trop austère.

Les tests et articles sont sympathiques, enfin, ça dépend souvent du rédacteurs. Par contre, je n'ai pas l'impression que CPC innove en quoi que ce soit vis à vis de ses critiques sur les jeux, je ne les trouve pas plus dur, ni plus exigeant, bref ça suit de façon collegiale les critiques des autres mags la plupart du temps. On m'avait vanté les mérites de CPC à ce niveau, j'ai été assez déçu.

Faut qu'ils arrêtent avec leur dessinateur, c'est moche et c'est pas drôle.

Le papier utilisé est pas terrible, trop fin, ce n'est pas agréable au toucher et les screens rendent pas vraiment bien. Une couverture plus épaisse serait vraiment pas du luxe non plus, un peu relou d'avoir les couv déchirées.

S'il fallait retenir un défaut de ce mag, je dirais que c'est vraiment la Maquette qui est à revoir, sérieusement, je trouve que c'est vraiment austère et bordélique, ça donne vraiment pas envie de lire.

Voilà, je pense que c'est tout.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

::O:  Non c'est vrai là c'est pas un Troll c'est un Ork

----------


## Djal

Pour les tests il suffit de comparer, et objectivement, les tests dans CPC ont un ton bien à eux et ça n'hesite pas à casser sévère (trop durement parfois selon moi) là ou d'autre mag colleraient juste la moyenne.

Pour le reste ça tien du goût et des couleurs.

----------


## johnclaude

Je récapitule:les rubriques sont à chier, le papier c'est de la merde, la maquette on a envie de la noyer dans les toilettes, les tests sont comme ceux des autres magasines (et c'est vrai qu'en repensant à celui de halo 3, ça se justifie hein) et les dessins de couly sont à chier.

Non change rien mon gars, t'es un bon toi  :;):

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Non c'est vrai là c'est pas un Troll c'est un Ork


Ah mais moi je donne mon avis, j'étais abonné parceque je trouvais pas le mag dans le commerce prés de chez moi (et qu'ici on me vantait les mérites de CPC), mais j'ai vraiment pas aimé, donc j'ai fait ce que n'importe qui ferait, je n'ai pas renouveller mon abonnement.

De toute façon, c'est très difficile de se faire une place au milieu de mags existant depuis longtemps, si on ajoute à cela les sites gratuits comme GameKult, Gamesblog etc... le fait que CPC soit exclusivement PC et qu'il a quelques défauts (de jeunesse probablement) ça laisse pas beaucoup de marge de manoeuvre.

----------


## Anonyme871

Je suis loin du fanboyz de base mais quand même, achetant de temps en temps Joy et PCJeux, y'a pas photo, niveau maquette CPC est carrément plus agréable à lire. Quand au niveau des test, y'a qu'a voir le test réçent de Cryotasis sur PCjeux et CPC pour voir que c'est de la mauvaise foi.

----------


## Septa

Nan mais bon...

On est le premier avril voyons. 
Laissez nous nos poisson... Déjà que je suis super frustré parce que depuis que je bosse je peux plus en coller dans le dos des gens en vrai.

----------


## Djal

> De toute façon, c'est très difficile de se faire une place au milieu de mags existant depuis longtemps, si on ajoute à cela les sites gratuits comme GameKult, Gamesblog etc... le fait que CPC soit exclusivement PC et qu'il a quelques défauts (de jeunesse probablement) ça laisse pas beaucoup de marge de manoeuvre.


Ah ok en fait tu n'as pas lu CPC depuis 2005.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Je récapitule:les rubriques sont à chier, le papier c'est de la merde, la maquette on a envie de la noyer dans les toilettes, les tests sont comme ceux des autres magasines (et c'est vrai qu'en repensant à celui de halo 3, ça se justifie hein) et les dessins de couly sont à chier.
> 
> Non change rien mon gars, t'es un bon toi


Pas la peine de faire ta vierge effarouchée, je suppose que vous avez pas souvent l'occasion d'entendre l'avis de quelqu'un qui n'aime pas CPC, donc à la limite je rend certainement plus service sur ce sujet que tous les fans qui comme toi trouvent tout génial et savent pas pourquoi ça se vend pas.

Edit : Mais LOL les gros fanboys qui attaquent !! invasion de moucherons attention !!

----------


## johnclaude

Mouai, les tests qui suivent les notes des concurrents, ça m'a fait doucement rigoler. L'exemple le plus frappant c'était le dernier halo sur xbox, qui a été encensé par pas mal de concurrents, alors que cpc a juste rappelé que c'était une bouse. (j'ai plus la note en tête mais ça volait bas)
Les dessins de Couly, tu dois être la première personne que je vois en dire du mal (on est nombreux à réclamer les T shirts avec des dessins de Couly) et le papier... non mais sérieux tu préfères un magazine avec de la merde écrite sur du bon papier ou un truc avec du papier bof mais pas cher et des choses intéressantes et bien écrites dessus?
Pour comparer à Joystick je ne l'ai pas lu depuis des mois voire des années, faudrait que j'en rachète un pour voir mais à mon avis ça ne tenait pas la comparaison: il y avait la forme mais pas de fond.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Donc là, c'est le moment où tout part en HS ? J'espère que non.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Ptin j'avais pas vu ce thread et j'étais pas au courant des news, j'atterris.

Niveau ancien numéro, vous pouvez pas les rééditer ?
ça serait ptêtre sympa de faire des précommandes, et dès que le suil de rentabilité est atteint, paf, ré-édition.

----------


## Anonyme871

> non mais sérieux tu préfères un magazine avec de la merde écrite sur du bon papier ou un truc avec du papier bof mais pas cher et des choses intéressantes et bien écrites dessus?


Sinon y'a un mag qui cumule papier de crotte et contenu merdique tellement on a du mal a distinguer les articles des pubs : Jeuxvideomagazine. Quoiqu'ils ont cassé WiiMusic.

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Puisque que Casque dit que c'est plus rentable pour eux d'avoir des abonnés, je m'abonne pour 2 ans. 

Si le site est un gouffre à pognon je trouverais normal que l'on paye pour avoir un compte "premium" avec soit du contenu en plus ( mais bon faut rémunéré tout ça, alors cà serait con qu'on paie un salaire en plus au lieu de faire rentrer des sous.) Ou alors ce serait les titulaires d'un compte normal qui seraient amputés d'une partie du contenu, mais ça serait un peu dégueulasse.

Non, la soluce c'est de faire payer le post 10 cents sur le topic à b0b0.

Et là, c'est jackpot.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Sinon personne n'a rebondi sur mon idée de ressortir les bannières de pub "officielles", qui feraient connaître le site, ne seraient pas chères à refaire, ne feraient peser aucune obligation sur la rédac, et n'obligeraient pas des lecteurs à remettre la main au porte-monnaie ?

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Mouai, les tests qui suivent les notes des concurrents, ça m'a fait doucement rigoler. L'exemple le plus frappant c'était le dernier halo sur xbox, qui a été encensé par pas mal de concurrents, alors que cpc a juste rappelé que c'était une bouse. (j'ai plus la note en tête mais ça volait bas)
> Les dessins de Couly, tu dois être la première personne que je vois en dire du mal (on est nombreux à réclamer les T shirts avec des dessins de Couly) et le papier... non mais sérieux tu préfères un magazine avec de la merde écrite sur du bon papier ou un truc avec du papier bof mais pas cher et des choses intéressantes et bien écrites dessus?
> Pour comparer à Joystick je ne l'ai pas lu depuis des mois voire des années, faudrait que j'en rachète un pour voir mais à mon avis ça ne tenait pas la comparaison: il y avait la forme mais pas de fond.


C'est ton opinion, moi je trouve que grosso merdo, les critiques sont les même, ok PC Jeux (j'aime pas les test de PC jeux, je précise) gonfle un peu plus les notes que Joystick ou CPC, mais bon, c'est sur quelques jeux et de façon assez anecdotique.

Les Dessins de Couly, jsuis désolé, mais je les trouve assez mal fichus, ce qui serait tout à fait excusable si ils étaient drôles, sauf que je ne trouve pas que ce soit le cas. Mais bon c'est une question de goûts.

Mais pour moi, le pire, sincèrement, c'est la maquette du mag, elle est vraiment pas terrible, ça fait pas pro du tout.

----------


## redsensei

--> Revenons au sujet  ::ninja:: 

*Passez le mag en mensuel ?*

NON, par pitié, cela me rappelle ma jeunesse quand j'achetais PIF Gadget et Baton de joie toutes les semaines c'était cool.
Un mois à attendre c'est long et avec le ouaibe à mon avis suicidaire.

*Augmentez le prix du mag ?*

Dangereux je pense, je paie le prix actuel parce que je connais la qualité et j'apprécie.
Mais si on vise une augmentation des ventes je pense que le facteur prix est important.

*Suicide collectif ?*

Déjà si un petit groupe de ninjas voulaient se faire des T-Shirts pro Canard PC.com, on pourrait faire une descente un Samedi rue Mongalllet et trainer en groupe toute l'après midi autour des magasins ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ben oui c'est une question de gout, mais franchement je me retrouve pas dans ta critique, bon c'est pas le sujet mais c'est intéressant d'avoir ton avis, j'aimerai juste savoir ce que tu préfères dans la concurrence et pourquoi, que ce soit constructif (no offense, hein). Sans quoi, il n'y a qu'un truc avec lequel je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est que mon canard m'arrive parfois déchiré (on dirait comme un coup de massicot à coté, salaud d'intérimaire).

Pour revenir au sujet, un mensuel ça me dérange pas, d'autant que ça ne fait pas temps de tests quand ça sort tout les 15 jours. Picsou magazine c'était mensuel non?

----------


## sylphid

> Les Dessins de Couly, jsuis désolé, mais je les trouve assez mal fichus, ce qui serait tout à fait excusable si ils étaient drôles, sauf que je ne trouve pas que ce soit le cas. Mais bon c'est une question de goûts.


Allez, c'est le primptemps et j'ai envie de me faire l'avocat du diable , je m'avoue loin d'etre un grand fan des histoires de M. Couly aussi. 

J'ai par exemple presque toujours zappé les Bd de canardpc, et en ce moment, je trouve plutôt inutile les posters centraux du milieu du mag.

Reste que cela ne conserne en rien les ventes de cpc a mon avis. 



A contrario je trouve les dernieres couvertures du mag super sympas et accrocheuses, je ne doute pas que ce soit le but.

----------


## Djal

C'est combien une passe avec Gringo ? Non c'est pas pour moi c'est pour... heu... Un copain.

----------


## Septa

Ha ouais...
En fait faut s'inspirer de Picsou Mag, avec une grande saga genre la jeunesse de Picsou comme dans Picsou Mag par Couly.
( P'tain Couly pas drôle... J'attend le classique "mon petit cousin peut faire pareil" )
Il me semble qu'on avait déja eu des trucs certains rédacteurs jeunes en plus.
Puis un gadget pour augmenter les ventes. 
Genre les oreilles de porcs séchées récemment, ou des sachets de protéines.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ah oui un gadget comme dans le magazine crypto communiste avec le chien, là.

----------


## Djal

Et vendre un numero de CPC, genre le 200, avec possibilité, pour X euros de plus (pas beaucoup) d'avoir un vieux jeu pas cher mais qui déchire, pile poil le jeux dont vous parleriez dans "On y joue encore".

Ca pourrait attirer de nouveaux lecteurs.

C'est tout bénef pour l'éditeur aussi donc je pense pas qu'il y a besoin d'avancer des fonds (j'y connais rien mais bon).

----------


## Poulet

Je suis désolé si cette proposition a déjà été évoquée, j'ai lu un gros bout de ce fil mais pas tout, je l'avoue.

Plutôt qu'un système de don, pourquoi ne pas envisager un Mur ? Vous savez, ce truc que Rue 89 a lancé y a pas longtemps, et qui existe sur des tonnes de sites par ailleurs ?
Le principe, c'est que chaque utilisateur le désirant peut acheter une "brique", un petit bout du mur, et poser son logo dessus (genre celui de son site Internet perso, suivez mon regard).
Alors évidemment, ça ne ferait que vous apporter un peu de sous, ponctuellement, mais ce serait peut-être assez pour vous constituer un "trésor de guerre" qui servirait, par exemple, à amorcer la pompe du merchandising (a priori, la demande dans ce domaine est forte).
Tiens en parlant de Rue 89, une copine qui bosse là-bas m'a dit qu'ils cherchaient un partenaire pour avoir du contenu jeux vidéo. Ca pourrait vous ramener pas mal de traffic, et donc de nouveaux lecteurs, non ? Si ça vous intéresse, je peux vous filer son contact en pm.

Et d'autre part, pour le point très précis de l'album de Cooly, pourquoi ne pas le proposer sur un site d'autopublication gratuite comme Lulu ? Pas de frais, un intéressement aux ventes pas dégueu, ça pourrait le faire, non ?

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Ben oui c'est une question de gout, mais franchement je me retrouve pas dans ta critique, bon c'est pas le sujet mais c'est intéressant d'avoir ton avis, j'aimerai juste savoir ce que tu préfères dans la concurrence et pourquoi, que ce soit constructif (no offense, hein).


Ben ce que je préfère dans la concurrence : 

La Maquette, je pense que celle de Joystick est un bon exemple à suivre. Y a de la couleur, des formes, des illustrations débiles pour les news. Bref c'est pas trois collonnes façon quotidien qui donnent envie de se tirer une balle avant même d'entamer la lecture. 

La qualité du papier, c'est secondaire mais c'est du confort, et quand on a déchiré plusieurs fois la couverture de son CPC parceque le papier est le même pour tout le mag, ça fout un peu les boules.

Niveau reportages / exclusivités, c'est PC Jeux qui s'en sort le mieux, mais bon eux ils ont un énorme réseau ce qui leur donne facilement la primeur. Y a des fois des gros décalages entre les infos traités par PC Jeux et celles traitées par les autres mag comme Joystick ou CPC, ce qui pour beaucoup peut être un élément frustrant.

Pas de jeu complet, pas de cd de démo, pas de vidéos avec le mag, on est encore dans le secondaire si vous voulez, mais la concurence le propose elle, donc c'est encore un truc en moins pour CPC.

Bon j'ai pas les mags sous les yeux pour être exhaustif, donc je dis ça de mémoire, mais je dirais que CPC a un aspect encore un peu brouillon comparé aux mags plus anciens qui ont eu le temps de travailler à fond leurs formules.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

Tu compares des trucs qui ne sont pas comprarables ( pas le même prix, pas la même périodicité, pas la même cible ). Partant de là, ouais, si tu trouves pas ton compte dans CPC va voir ailleurs.

On peut passer a autre chose maintenant ? Me semble qu'on n'est plus trop dans le sujet du thread là.

----------


## Septa

Et heu. +1 pour le mur façon canard vu que je l'avais déjà suggérer.  Ca semble pas être un investissement en dev énorme à la base en plus.
Et vu l'audience et "ligne éditoriale" de rue89 un partenariat ce genre de site ça pourrait être intéressant nan ?

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Tu compares des trucs qui ne sont pas comprarables ( pas le même prix, pas la même périodicité, pas la même cible ).


Ah ben si t'arrives à trouver des publics cible différents entre trois mags de Jeux PC, là tu m'épattes. Y a pas la place pour trouver des publics cibles dans les magazines qui sont déjà spécialisés, CPC est bien en concurrence avec les autres mags PC, c'est pas un ovni inclassable, c'est un mag de jeux pc au même titre que PC Jeux ou JoysticK.

----------


## Narm

::(: 

On a besoin de canards indépendant !
Allez hop je me réabonne, les derniers numéros étaient excellent, et l'état de mon compte en banque me le (re)permet !
Et faites comme l'a dit un gars plus haut : offrez des abonnements !
J'en ai reçu un en mars 2004 (6 mois les pingres  ::P: ) et suis resté abonné jusqu'a fin 2007  :;): 




> Votre paiement a été effectué.
> presse non stop en a été informé.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Ah ben si t'arrives à trouver des publics cible différents entre trois mags de Jeux PC, là tu m'épattes. Y a pas la place pour trouver des publics cibles dans les magazines qui sont déjà spécialisés, CPC est bien en concurrence avec les autres mags PC, c'est pas un ovni inclassable, c'est un mag de jeux pc au même titre que PC Jeux ou JoysticK.


Bah entre un gamer qui joue depuis 25 piges et un pré-ado qui craque 20€ de son argent de poche par mois, ouais ya comme une légère différence. 
Et ça change rien aux autres arguments. 
Évidemment que tu vas pas trouver un CD de démo au prix du canard. la qualité du papier idem, ceux qui le lisent préfèrent sans doute payer pour du contenu, que pour de la mise en forme ou de la qualité du PQ.

----------


## TheToune

> Moi j'aime pas trop CPC (non, non, c'est pas un troll).
> 
> La rubrique news " En Bref " est bordélique, mal présentée et avec tout un tas de sujets sans grand intérêt (j'entend par là qu'ils font même pas sourire quand ils sont HS). C'est d'autant plus pénalisant pour moi que c'est une de mes rubriques préférées dans d'autres mags comme Joystick (ou elle est très bien faite).
> 
> D'une manière générale, la mise en page est vraiment pas terrible, ça manque de créativité, de couleurs, de formes, d'idées quoi... Bref visuellement c'est beaucoup trop austère.
> 
> Les tests et articles sont sympathiques, enfin, ça dépend souvent du rédacteurs. Par contre, je n'ai pas l'impression que CPC innove en quoi que ce soit vis à vis de ses critiques sur les jeux, je ne les trouve pas plus dur, ni plus exigeant, bref ça suit de façon collegiale les critiques des autres mags la plupart du temps. On m'avait vanté les mérites de CPC à ce niveau, j'ai été assez déçu.
> 
> Faut qu'ils arrêtent avec leur dessinateur, c'est moche et c'est pas drôle.
> ...


 ::O: 
C'est ce qu'on appelle avoir des gouts de chiottes. Sérieux.

La rubrique news enterre la concurrence sur son intérêt (c'est encore plus vrai à cause du format bimensuel qui est un +) et surtout son écriture ... Et la comparer avec celle de Joystick ça me donne juste envie de  :Gerbe: .

La maquette est loin d'être austère, elle est super claire et surtout orienté contenu texte. C'est un choix totalement cohérent, les screenshot sur des demi pages ca ne sert à rien et ca donne une redondance totalement inutile avec le net (screenshot HD et video).
Et niveaux qualité et confort de lecture j'ai du mal a trouvé mieux en mag jv/pc. Cpc s'approche plus des mag d'info a ce niveaux et c'est loin d'etre un point negatif. Les mag de jv en font toujours trop avec des cadres, des entetes et des couleurs pour mongolos ou ado prebubere là ou cpc s'adresse a des adultes et des gens qui aime lire.
Les couvertures de cpc sont pas toujours au top mais c'est à cause de l'imprimeur   ::siffle:: . En tout cas elle sont devenu très bonne depuis quelques temps et sont mille fois plus originale et interessante que celles de la concurrence. Au moins elle ne laisse pas indiférents cf les sujets des numeros qui s'enflamme a son sujet   :^_^: 

La qualité du papier est suffisamment bonne, et c'est encore plus vrai maintenant. Et encore une fois je préfère que l'argent de mon abo aille dans le contenu plutôt que dans du papier glacé payé avec de la pub toute les demi pages comme les autres mag.
A chaque fois que je lis un concurrent j'ai pas l'impression de tenir un magazine mais une brochure publicitaire ou un catalogue et je trouve ça insupportable. Je me suis retrouvé abonné 6 mois à svm (gratuitement
heureusement) j'avais l'impression de lire les 3 suisses c'était abominable. Et quand je feuillette un autre mag de JV j'ai de moins en moins envie de retourner chez un concurrents. ( d'ailleurs cpc est le seul mag qui réussi a me tirer un abo, les autres c'est au cas par cas et ça fait bien 2 ans que j'ai pas acheté un autre mag )

Et couly ... Je dirais pas que j'adore tout ce qu'il fait (genre les derniers poster que je trouve bof, surtout quand la bd a côté m'arrache d'enorme sourrires) mais il est trés réguliérement trés trés bon et souvent génial. Genre la charicature de l'humour style vermot dans le dernier numero j'etais scié tellement ca tapait juste. Avec l'image identique qui sert a plusieurs sous titre et la tête deconfite de casque a la fin  ::wub:: 

Et on en vient au cœur du mag : son contenu. Je ne prétendrai pas que d'autres non pas quelques rédacteurs/testeurs doué mais c'est incomparable avec ce que propose la redac de cpc. Personnellement comme concurrent j'aime beaucoup gamekult par exemple, que je trouve composé de redacteurs plutôt bon. Je prend pas d'exemple papier, tout ce que je lit depuis des années c'est de la veritable merde de ce côté, et j'assume totalement le terme. Mais même gamekult je les trouve en dessous, souvent trop "académique" et tapant parfois à côté. C'est pour ça aussi que j'apreccie quand cpc fait des test consoles avec leur propres habitudes.
Ce ne sont pas des génies avec que des qualités et chaque redacteurs a ses propres défauts ( De temps en temps une tendance à s'écarter du sujet ou parfois a trop ce concentrer sur un point précis au detriment d'autres infos par exemple ), mais ils ont tous ce recul et cette passion pour le JV que d'autres ne maitrisent pas toujours et surtout, une maitrise de l'expression et une compréhension des mécanismes des jeux qui fait énormement défaut à beaucoup de testeurs.
Plus precisément, ils savent vraiment mettre le doigt sur les points positifs et negatifs et expliquer l'alchimie d'un jeu là ou d'autres se contente trop souvent "ca marche mais on sait pas pourquoi" ou "ya un truc qui coince mais on est pas sur de ce que c'est". Et surtout qu'ils aiment ou non un jeu, ils arrivent a nous transmettre comment on le trouvera nous, au dela de leur propre gouts. Et ça c'est ce que je préfére dans le mag avec cette notion de : le JV n'est qu'un element culturel, les autres compte aussi et non ce n'est pas un art mais un putain de loisir.

Et là je me rend compte que je fais un pavé pour répondre à un gros troll. Je m'en fous j'ai prit beaucoup de plaisirs a m'exprimer .  :;):

----------


## Pelomar

Krag, t'a le droit de pas aimer (sauf pour Couly, la tu merite la mort) mais c'est pas vraiment le sujet du topic en fait, y en a plein d'autres pour se plaindre.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Il faut faire revenir les bannières de pub et l'idée avec rue 89 me semble bien ! Faut juste qu'un membre de la rédac' la lise.


Par contre l'idée des démos / vidéos, j'aime pas. Tous les magazines que je vois avec ça me proposent des trucs que j'ai déjà depuis un bon moment grâce à la magie d'internet.


Mais il faut recentrer le débat là... Et arrêter de répondre à Krag ici.

----------


## O.Boulon

Rue89... Ca me dirait bien.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je reprends l'idée des goodies (mug, tee shirt...).

Si c'est l'argent pour les produire qui vous manque, pourquoi ne pas le faire mais en pré-commande uniquement ?

Par exemple je veux un mug, ben je raque là tout de suite et vous le produisez quand vous avez mes soussous dans votre popoche.

-Pas d'invendus 
-Flatte l'égo du fanboy (ils l'ont fait exprès pour moi ::wub:: )
-Pas d'argent à avancer

Et un tee-shirt canard pc, je veux bien payer maintenant et l'avoir que dans trois semaines ou trois mois hein, le but est de vous soutenir, le tee shirt c'est du bonus.

----------


## hiubik

Je pense a la même chose ,par contre combien il faut commander de mugs pour que ça soit rentable et que ça nous coute pas non plus la peau des roustons à la fin.
Je pense qu'il faudrait penser à une commande de 500 mugs mini ...

----------


## Pelomar

Un mug Couly  ::cry::

----------


## TheToune

> Mais il faut recentrer le débat là... Et arrêter de répondre à Krag ici.


J'aime m'exprimer  ::cry:: 

Sinon le truc de s'associer a un journal/mag web pour une section jv ca peut être sympa aussi ... Il le font bien pour le ciné ou la littérature alors pourquoi pas ?

----------


## Phenixy

> Sinon le truc de s'associer a un journal/mag web pour une section jv ca peut être sympa aussi ... Il le font bien pour le ciné ou la littérature alors pourquoi pas ?


Ca vient d'être proposé plus haut avec Rue89 et je personnellement que c'est une idée excellente, il y a clairement des synergies à trouver entre les deux, et un lectorat pas incompatible du tout. Du gagnant/gagnant, somme toute.

Je rebondis de nouveau sur Pyjama: alors, ces bannières et leaflets, ça vient?  ::P:

----------


## Casque Noir

> D'une manière générale, la mise en page est vraiment pas terrible, ça manque de créativité, de couleurs, de formes, d'idées quoi... Bref visuellement c'est beaucoup trop austère.


La prochaine maquette sera encore plus austère. Nous ne cherchons pas à viser le même public que PC Jeux ou Joystick, bien au contraire, on cherche à intéresser tout ceux que eux n'ont pas, et ça marche pas mal en fait.

Tu préconises de nous rapprocher de leur talentueuse maquette qui soit dit en passant, pour Joystick, a été créé par notre ex DA, Jah, en 2000 et qui n'a pas bougé depuis qu'on l'a quitté (Jah était talentueux en effet), alors que nous cherchons justement à affirmer notre différence. 

Pour nos news mal écrites, tant pis, on les garde aussi.

Bref, tu n'es pas prêt d'acheter Canard PC.

----------


## caribou

> la meilleure solution pour soutenir le mag' c'est de s'abonner (pour 2 ans si possible) et de cliquer sur les pubs du site, quand il y en a bien sûr...


Je crois qu'ils sont rémunérés à l'affichage et non pas au clique si je me trompe pas.  :tired:

----------


## Loopkiller01

Pour l'histoire des précommandes de goodies, ça peux être une bonne idée pour faire rentrer des sous tout de suite maintenant (c'est sûr que même un ultra fanboyz ne va pas commander 3 t-shirt et 4 mugs tout les mois). C'est pas LA solution miracle mais ça aidera un peu sur un temps donné.
Si ça se met en place, je préco tout de suite un examplaire de chaque goodies  ::wub:: 

Sinon pour aider le site à mon petit niveau, comme le préconise Casque dans son post, j'ai envoyé un mail pour proposé mon aide à Half pour le développement du site en lui même.

----------


## Pelomar

> Ca vient d'être proposé plus haut avec Rue89 et je personnellement que c'est une idée excellente, il y a clairement des synergies à trouver entre les deux, et un lectorat pas incompatible du tout. Du gagnant/gagnant, somme toute.
> 
> Je rebondis de nouveau sur Pyjama: alors, ces bannières et leaflets, ça vient?


Rue89 a une "rubrique" (plus un blog a l'interieur du site en fait) jeux vidéo en plus, si on arrive a les amener jusqu'ici ca peut faire un bon coup de pub.

Et ces leaflets, ca vient ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Va falloir aller sur les topics des "créations", on dirait qu'ils ne passent pas par ici...

----------


## JuBoK

Hop un abonnement d'un an, un !

En tout cas, je vous soutient, si ya un tee-shirt ( qui fasse rire !) ou un mug, j'achète ! Et si il faut vandaliser des murs de stickers aussi  ::):

----------


## redsensei

> Rue89... Ca me dirait bien.



On parle du site internet, pas du club privé où on peux lever facile des vieilles cochonnes  ::siffle:: 


Sinon, si vous rajoutez une rubrique politique/infos il n'y a pas un moyen de gratter des subventions du gouvernement pour la presse ?

Et aussi, si on doit parler de la maquette, moi aussi je trouve que c'est vachement fouillis ...
Mais en fait j'aime bien parce que cela me permet de relire mon mag plusieurs fois et de ne pas le jeter rapidement comme un vulgaire quotidien.

Et pour finir dans la critique constructive, c'est vrai que je trouve que le papier ne fait pas honneur à votre travail ...
Mais si cela implique des couts trop important pas de soucis continuez.

----------


## Pelomar

> Et pour finir dans la critique constructive, c'est vrai que je trouve que le papier ne fait pas honneur à votre travail ...
> Mais si cela implique des couts trop important pas de soucis continuez.


Et comment tu te torche le cul avec du papier glacé ultra large, hein, hein ?

----------


## Boitameuh

On se torchait avec les pages du magazine Géo chez un pote, il en avait récupéré un grosse pile et du coup refusait d'acheter du PQ. Bin c'est pas pratique...

----------


## DecapFour

En lisant le dossier sur l'avenir du JV dans le dernier CPC, vous avez mis en avant les USP (unique selling point) du JV sur PC.
Vous avez tenté de répondre : en quoi le jeu PC a t-il un avenir ? Quelle direction doit-il prendre ? etc ...

Pourquoi ne pas se poser les mêmes questions sur CPC qui, ma foi, est un journal qui s'adresse principalement aux joueurs PC ? (En fait, vous devez déjà l'avoir fait mille fois, je suis con.)

Non, mais sérieusement, dans ledit dossier, vous parlez du jeu online (MMO, mais pas que) comme atout du jeu PC... et finalement, vous en parlez assez peu dans vos pages.

Je connais CPC depuis le 1er numéro, mais je ne suis abonné que depuis 1an. Je me suis rapproché de cette communauté grâce à des jeux comme TF2 ou L4D. C'est aussi ça qui fait la force de CPC.
CPC, c'est la plus grande communauté FR de joueurs PC. Joystick & Co, ne sont pas des communautés.
Pourquoi ne pas plus axé CPC sur les termes "communauté", "jeux en ligne" etc ...
Certes, les lecteurs d'aujourd'hui préfèrent les jeux solo/offline.
Cependant, il y a tout un pan de joueurs PC que vous ne touchez que peu. Les joueurs de multi, les joueurs de MMO.
Les sections TF2, L4D sont des succès. Il y a d'autres jeux online.
Pourquoi ne pas orienté le journal vers plus de news sur le monde du jeux online ? Cette section est un peu chiche aujourd'hui, non ?
Après, si ce n'est pas votre kiff, si ça vous broutte, ce qui compréhensible : tant pis.
Mais aujourd'hui, les vrais "gros" joueurs de PC sont sur des jeux online. Et vous qui vous targuez d'être des vrais joueurs, vous passez à côté de ceux là.

Evidemment, il y a des sites communautaires déjà sur le filon (JoL, MP ...), mais avec votre touche, je pense qu'il y a moyen de diffuser l'esprit canard dans ces jeux !

Après, si cela fait clairement partie de votre ligne éditoriale de ne vous interessez que de loin aux MMO... Ok, oubliez ce que j'ai dit.

PS : Attention, je ne dis pas que vous en parlez jamais ! Champion Online, WAR, L4D ont déjà fait la couv' du mag depuis que je suis abonné... Et Aion pour le prochain numéro si j'ai tout bien suivi.

Edit : Ah oui, j'avais oublié le HS MMO en préparation ... mais qu'importe, je parle plus d'une ligne éditorialiste avec suivi plutôt que d''un contenu unique (type Hors série)

----------


## alx

Le coup des PDF à vendre ça serait effectivement une bonne solution pour une rentrée d'argent (ponctuelle, certes) sans investissement majeur (autre que temporel).

Ma préférence irait sans doute au recueil Couly, mais si y'a déjà eu du boulot de fait sur un HS MMO, et qu'il coûterait trop cher de l'imprimer, allez-y, sortez-le en comme ça...

Si c'est numérique ça finira piraté bien sûr, mais on devrait pouvoir compter sur la loyauté des fidèles lecteurs, et puis au pire ça ferait de la promo pour le mag papier.


Pourquoi pas un bundle, sinon ? Peut-être avec un autre produit dématérialisé, genre le PDF acheté = 1 mois gratos sur tel MMO, ou tant de pourcent de réduction sur un jeu DLgamer, etc...

Des abonnements avec jeu en bundle (dématérialisé toujours, pour la simplicité de gestion), ce serait classe aussi, mais je crois que vous aviez déjà dit y réfléchir.

Je crois qu'il me reste à abonner un ou deux potes (ceux qui restent trop longtemps dans mes chiottes à chaque fois, en fait).

----------


## ElGato

> Rue89 a une "rubrique" (plus un blog a l'interieur du site en fait) jeux vidéo en plus, si on arrive a les amener jusqu'ici ca peut faire un bon coup de pub.


C'est aussi à eux que je pensais mais Boulon a écarté ma proposition d'un revers de muscle hautain.

Le problème c'est le manque de temps, encore une fois. "Juridiquement", c'est possible de partager certains de vos articles (en ligne ou sur papier) avec d'autres sites ?

----------


## Pelomar

> C'est aussi à eux que je pensais mais Boulon a écarté ma proposition d'un revers de muscle hautain.
> 
> Le problème c'est le manque de temps, encore une fois. "Juridiquement", c'est possible de partager certains de vos articles (en ligne ou sur papier) avec d'autres sites ?


C'est surement possible, mais je vois pas vraiment qui ca pourrait interresser, a part un site encore plus petit que canardpc.com (et du coup l'avantage est nul).

J'approuve une remarque de Deacpfour sinon : une page pour les news online, j'ai toujours trouvé ca super léger.

----------


## Grouiiik

Pour en revenir au prix du Canard, s'il peut être préjudiciable d'augmenter son prix en kiosque, qu'en est-il du prix de l'abo ?

Pourquoi pas une formule permettant de s'abonner "au prix fort", genre le prix du canard en kiosque * 24 pour 1 an d'abo ?

Enfin, je dis ça, je dis rien...

----------


## Rédé

Idée qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut : une loterie à 5 ou 10 Eur le ticket (paiement paypal ?) avec comme lot unique un dessin de Couly signé par le maître et toute la rédac.

Sinon, les goodies en pré-commande me semble pas mal.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Krag, t'a le droit de pas aimer (sauf pour Couly, la tu merite la mort) mais c'est pas vraiment le sujet du topic en fait, y en a plein d'autres pour se plaindre.


Je ne me plains, je me pose en tant que non acheteur de CPC et j'explique pourquoi. 

Si le sujet c'est bien " pas assez de rentrée de brouzoufs chez CPC" plutôt que de chercher à voir comment en faire rentrer en vendant des sacs de riz avec des têtes de lapins dessus, on pourrait se demander comment vendre plus de mags.

Parceque je veux bien qu'on me dise, nan mais c'est le site qu'ils hésitent à fermer, leur rentrée d'argent étant principalement liée à la vente du magazine, si ce dernier s'écoulait on ne peut mieux, il n'y aurait pas de problèmes.

----------


## Septa

> Idée qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut : une loterie à 5 ou 10 Eur le ticket (paiement paypal ?) avec comme lot unique un dessin de Couly signé par le maître et toute la rédac.
> 
> Sinon, les goodies en pré-commande me semble pas mal.


Et un club cpc comme le club dorothé à l'époque...

Avec ton nom sur une page à la fin du magazine quand c'est ton anniversaire.

Nan ? ::wub::

----------


## Rédé

On ne peut pas faire un journal qui plaise à tout le monde.
Je pense que la rédac fait le journal qu'elle sait faire comme elle a envie de le faire.
Vendre plus de mag ? 
Ok, mais je ne pense pas que le but soit de changer le contenu et le contenant, mais d'abord de faire connaître le mag

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Tout comme Rédé. Il faut du pognon mais pas seulement pour se faire plus de pognon. (je me demande si cette phrase veut dire quelque chose...)

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'arrive juste j'ai lu en diagonale, un peu plus de pub dans le canard a été envisagé ? C'est pas un truc qui me dérangerait.

----------


## DecapFour

Je pense que la pub, en ce moment, ça se fait rare. Les annonceurs sont trop timides, surtout avec un mag comme CPC, dont la pénétration reste faible.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> La prochaine maquette sera encore plus austère. Nous ne cherchons pas à viser le même public que PC Jeux ou Joystick, bien au contraire, on cherche à intéresser tout ceux que eux n'ont pas, et ça marche pas mal en fait.


Ca marche pas mal, je veux bien, mais bon vu ce que j'ai entendu sur ce sujet, pas mal ça veut dire en ayant une trésorerie à plat, en mettant tout le monde au SMIC et en virant certaines personnes. Après c'est peut être des conneries, mais c'est ce que j'ai entendu sur ce sujet.




> Tu préconises de nous rapprocher de leur talentueuse maquette qui soit dit en passant, pour Joystick, a été créé par notre ex DA, Jah, en 2000 et qui n'a pas bougé depuis qu'on l'a quitté (Jah était talentueux en effet), alors que nous cherchons justement à affirmer notre différence.


Ben si ça plait, tant mieux, moi je préconise rien, j'explique en tant que ex acheteur de CPC pourquoi je ne renouvelle pas mon abonnement et pourquoi je préfère me procurer un de vos non concurents (oui puisque vous visez pas le même public ah ah ah).




> Pour nos news mal écrites, tant pis, on les garde aussi.


J'ai jamais dit qu'elles étaient mal écrites, j'ai dit que c'était bordélique.




> Bref, tu n'es pas prêt d'acheter Canard PC.


J'ai été abonné pendant 6 mois.

----------


## Rédé

> ...Les annonceurs sont trop timides, surtout avec un mag comme CPC, dont la pénétration reste faible.


Nop. 
Roulé bien serré, CPC a une bonne pénétration.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je pense surtout que si le mag s'écoule moins en ce moment, ça n'a rien à voir avec son contenu.

C'est juste qu'à l'heure actuelle pas mal de monde éprouve une certaine difficulté à boucler son budget en fin de mois, donc ces personnes taillent dans le budget "superflu", et Canard PC est pile poil dedans.

Parce qu'autant se passer d'infos vidéoludiques c'est dommage, autant ne pas manger c'est impossible. Donc je ne pense pas qu'une remise en question globale du contenu du Canard fasse augmenter les ventes.

----------


## Silver

J'aime beaucoup l'idée des souscriptions/pré-commandes pour des goodies. T-shirts, mugs, posters même (c'est plus simple et moins coûteux qu'une BD Couly) !
Et quid des reliures si attendues ?  :Bave:  

Il faudrait faire un test avec un produit histoire de voir combien de canards seraient prêts à payer. A mon avis c'est une opération à moindre risque puisque l'argent pour lancer le produit vient directement du consommateur.

Qu'en pense les membres de la rédaction de ce système d'ailleurs ? Est-ce que l'idée a été envisagée aussi ?


Autrement pour revenir sur l'idée de compos musicales de canards, il y a un groupe punk psyché montréalais qui rend hommage à CPC depuis 2003 (oui ce sont des voyants) : CPC Gangbangs (j'ai vu des ex-membres hier soir en concert).  ::P:

----------


## Darkath

Mettez des DRM dans les n° de CPC et instaurez des micro-transactions, 1€ la news !

Sinon un systeme de blogs CPC avec des pubs dessus ça pourrait être pas mal, et puis mettez la sauce google ads sur le forum, plus de bannières (les bannières de couly elle sont marrante mais rapportent rien  ::o: )

ptet plus de pub dans les n° meme si vous aimez pas ça ....

----------


## Pelomar

> Je ne me plains, je me pose en tant que non acheteur de CPC et j'explique pourquoi. 
> 
> Si le sujet c'est bien " pas assez de rentrée de brouzoufs chez CPC" plutôt que de chercher à voir comment en faire rentrer en vendant des sacs de riz avec des têtes de lapins dessus, on pourrait se demander comment vendre plus de mags.
> 
> Parceque je veux bien qu'on me dise, nan mais c'est le site qu'ils hésitent à fermer, leur rentrée d'argent étant principalement liée à la vente du magazine, si ce dernier s'écoulait on ne peut mieux, il n'y aurait pas de problèmes.


Ouais enfin toi c'est différent.
Au vu de tes dire, tu n'aime pas tout simplement pas Canard PC. C'est ton droit, mais ca veut dire que meme des changements mineurs (sans transformer CPC en Joy ou PC Jeux) ne te plairont pas assez pour te le faire acheter.

De plus, c'est pas le mag le probleme, mais le site. Alors certes si le mag se vendait comme des petits pain ca serait toujours ca de gagné pour le site, mais comme ni toi ni moi n'avont la moindre info sur les ventes du magazine, on peut pas vraiment dire...

----------


## DecapFour

> Je pense surtout que si le mag s'écoule moins en ce moment, ça n'a rien à voir avec son contenu.
> 
> C'est juste qu'à l'heure actuelle pas mal de monde éprouve une certaine difficulté à boucler son budget en fin de mois, donc ces personnes taillent dans le budget "superflu", et Canard PC est pile poil dedans.
> 
> Parce qu'autant se passer d'infos vidéoludiques c'est dommage, autant ne pas manger c'est impossible. Donc je ne pense pas qu'une remise en question globale du contenu du Canard fasse augmenter les ventes.


Il est utopique de croire qu'il ne faut rien changé. Reste que tout est une question de volonté et d'objectifs.
Si l'objectif de la rédac c'est juste de vendre assez pour (sur)vivre de leur liberté totale : Ok.

Je pense cependant que sans perdre cette liberté qui nous ait chère à tous et sans perdre l'humour Canard, il est possible de faire plus de ventes en modifiant légèrement les sujets traités.
En somme, il s'agit juste de convertir plus de païens à la doctrine.

----------


## Darkath

> En somme, il s'agit juste de convertir plus de païens à la doctrine.


Prenez exemple sur Super-Jesus, pour se faire connaitre il a fait une grosse opération marketing a jerusalem avec son et lumière et tout le tremblement, et il a recruter 12 commerciaux pour aller vendre son bouquin a travers le monde.

Pour convertir les gens, faut pas réécrire la bible, faut la faire connaitre !

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> De plus, c'est pas le mag le probleme, mais le site. Alors certes si le mag se vendait comme des petits pain ca serait toujours ca de gagné pour le site, mais comme ni toi ni moi n'avont la moindre info sur les ventes du magazine, on peut pas vraiment dire...


On peut pas vraiment dire... Quand on avoue avoir des problèmes de trésorerie, qu'on licensie les employés qui ne travaillent pas directement sur le Mag, c'est que quelquepart, les ventes du Mag ne doivent pas être faramineuses en ce moment.

Donc on peut pas vraiment dire, mais on devine quand même un peu  ::):

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Si le sujet c'est bien " pas assez de rentrée de brouzoufs chez CPC"


Ben non justement, c'est pas ça. Le sujet c'est comment les lecteurs du mag qui trainent sur le forum (nous) pouvons aider le mag, parce que nous on l'aime et qu'on veut les aider. Avancer *ton* avis comme la Vérité ça n'aide pas vraiment.

----------


## L'invité

Y aurait pas des petits bandeau CPC à mettre en signature?
Comme ça on le met dans notre signature sur tous les forums auquel on est inscrit.
Et si en plus on peut en générer une personnalisé avec notre pseudo ça serait cool.  :B):

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Prenez exemple sur Super-Jesus, pour se faire connaitre il a fait une grosse opération marketing a jerusalem avec son et lumière et tout le tremblement, et il a recruter 12 commerciaux pour aller vendre son bouquin a travers le monde.
> 
> Pour convertir les gens, faut pas réécrire la bible, faut la faire connaitre !


Ils ont besoin de quelqu'un qui meurt en Martyre chez CPC c'est tout, un acte fort, un suicide en se pendant avec une manette Xbox par exemple, ou un truc du genre.

S'pourtant simple, moi je trouve qu'il y a de la mauvaise volonté  ::(:

----------


## Pelomar

> On peut pas vraiment dire... Quand on avoue avoir des problèmes de trésorerie, qu'on licensie les employés qui ne travaillent pas directement sur le Mag, c'est que quelquepart, les ventes du Mag ne doivent pas être faramineuses en ce moment.
> 
> Donc on peut pas vraiment dire, mais on devine quand même un peu


Euh, non.
Une entreprise qui s'en sort bien. Pas des benefices fabuleux, mais ca va quand meme.
Site qui fait perdre beaucoup d'argent, qu'arrivait jusque la a etre compensé par les benef' du mag.
Crise economique.
Problème temporaire (au pif, rédacteurs a l'agonie, démenagement entrainant des frais supplémentaires...)
Ben t'es obligé de te serrer la ceinture, meme si a la base t'etais loin d'etre a la dèche.

Donc si, c'est possible tout en ayant des ventes respectable.

Mais bon, au final j'en sais absolument rien :utile:

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Avancer *ton* avis comme la Vérité ça n'aide pas vraiment.


Tu vois, c'est là qu'on jauge toute la puissance de mon avis, car j'ai jamais dit que c'était autrechose et toi tu l'as pris pour LA vérité.

J'suis sur que j'étais un genre de prophète dans une autre vie.

----------


## El Gringo

> On peut pas vraiment dire... Quand on avoue avoir des problèmes de trésorerie, qu'on licensie les employés qui ne travaillent pas directement sur le Mag, c'est que quelquepart, les ventes du Mag ne doivent pas être faramineuses en ce moment.
> 
> Donc on peut pas vraiment dire, mais on devine quand même un peu


Ecoute c'est gentil de nous faire part de ton opinion, je parlais justement hier avec ma grand-mère du problème que l'on a à obtenir des retours des non-lecteurs (c'est vrai en plus), mais jete trouve un peu borné là. Je sais que ça doit pas etre facile d'aller à contre-courant contre des dizaines d'amateurs convaincus, mais tu t'obstines dans ton raisonnement jusqu'à soutenir des aneries comme dans ton dernier message. Alors merci pour ton avis,il a été entendu, vraiment, mais s'il te plait n'essaye pas de l'imposer.

----------


## ToasT

Bon le modèle de rue89 me paraît chouette, mais petite question .... Comme lorsque l'on a créé le premier serveur de jeu non-officiel de CPC (nostalgie  ::cry:: ), on pourrait pas faire un CanardPC-thon ?

----------


## TheToune

> Tu vois, c'est là qu'on jauge toute la puissance de mon avis, car j'ai jamais dit que c'était autrechose et toi tu l'as pris pour LA vérité.
> 
> J'suis sur que j'étais un genre de prophète dans une autre vie.


Non mais sérieux quoi ...
Si tu préfère un magazine consensuel qui te sert du vide quotidien avec des couleurs qui flash et des copies de communiqué de presse comprehensible par le plus grand nombre c'est bien mais c'est pas ici que tu le trouvera.

Le but de la redac c'est de faire ce qu'ils ont envie dans de bonne condition, pas servir de la soupe au plus grand nombre pour faire fortune. Même si j'imagine bien que s'ils pouvait avoir les putes, les gigolos, le champagne et les grosses bagnoles en bonus ils seraits les plus heureux des hommes.  :^_^:

----------


## Darkath

Autre idée comme ça, ce serait pas mal d'avoir des exclus canard pc, genre des interviews de developpeurs intelligents (ex une interview des mecs de MonteCristo ça serait classe, ou même pas forcément des français)

Vous pouvez peut être aussi jouer sur le fait que vous avez une grosse communauté steam francphone auprès de valve pour fiare de la pub pour eux officiellement, des trucs comme ça.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Ecoute c'est gentil de nous faire part de ton opinion, je parlais justement hier avec ma grand-mère du problème que l'on a à obtenir des retours des non-lecteurs (c'est vrai en plus), mais jete trouve un peu borné là. Je sais que ça doit pas etre facile d'aller à contre-courant contre des dizaines d'amateurs convaincus, *mais tu t'obstines dans ton raisonnement jusqu'à soutenir des aneries comme dans ton dernier message.* Alors merci pour ton avis,il a été entendu, vraiment, mais s'il te plait n'essaye pas de l'imposer.


C'est peut être des bêtises, mais j'ai entendu Casque Noir dire : 




> Ok, on ne nie pas rencontrer des problèmes de trésorerie suffisant pour devoir prendre quelques décisions désagréables, la première étant d'alléger les coûts du site avec entre autre le licenciement (temporaire je l'espère), d'Arthur Rabot.


Après, j'interprète peut être mal ses propos.

----------


## El Gringo

> Après, j'interprète peut être mal ses propos.


Ben oui, je parlais de ton raisonnement. Si on avait pas de problème de trésorerie, ce topic n'existerait pas. Si le site n'existait pas aussi, mais il n'aurait pas lieu d'être en plus. Bref j'essaye de t'embrouiller mais on ne va pas débattre là-dessus, s'il te plait.

----------


## Poulet

Et sinon il y a un truc trop bien pour continuer votre passionnant débat, ça s'appelle les messages privés.
 ::siffle::

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

> Non mais sérieux quoi ...
> Si tu préfère un magazine consensuel qui te sert du vide quotidien avec des couleurs qui flash et des copies de communiqué de presse comprehensible par le plus grand nombre c'est bien mais c'est pas ici que tu le trouvera.


Ouah, j'adore  ::wub:: 

T'as un énorme complexe de supériorité toi, tu sais dans la vie tu rencontreras certainement des tas de gens qui n'auront pas les même goûts que toi, ça en fait pas des ignares ou des moutons pour autant. C'est bien d'affirmer sa personnalité, mais être conscient que ce n'est pas la seule possible, c'est encore mieux.

---------- Post added at 15h04 ---------- Previous post was at 15h03 ----------




> Ben oui, je parlais de ton raisonnement. Si on avait pas de problème de trésorerie, ce topic n'existerait pas. Si le site n'existait pas aussi, mais il n'aurait pas lieu d'être en plus. Bref j'essaye de t'embrouiller mais on ne va pas débattre là-dessus, s'il te plait.


Ok, de toute façon l'économie ça me gonfle ^^

----------


## TheToune

> Ouah, j'adore 
> 
> T'as un énorme complexe de supériorité toi, tu sais dans la vie tu rencontreras certainement des tas de gens qui n'auront pas les même goûts que toi, ça en fait pas des ignares ou des moutons pour autant. c'est bien d'affirmer sa personnalité, mais être conscient que ce n'est pas la seule, c'est encore mieux.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 15h04 ---------- Previous post was at 15h03 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, de toute façon l'économie ça me gonfle ^^


Évidemment que je te suis supérieur et je n'ai aucun doute la dessus  :B):

----------


## El Gringo

Voilà voilà, merci de passer à autre chose maintenant. Thetoune si tu veux lui répondre tu vas sur son profil ou en mp mais on change de sujet là, merci.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

T'es lourd Krag.
Autant je respectais ton point de vue développé dans ton premier message, autant tous ceux qui suivent sont pénibles.

_c'est bien d'affirmer sa personnalité, mais être conscient que ce n'est pas la seule, c'est encore mieux._
Et bien voila, on peut considérer que tu l'as bien affirmée.

----------


## El Gringo

Stop. Stop. Sinon j'efface les messages et je colle des points.
Écharpez-vous en mp ou sur vos profils, ici ça suffit.

----------


## ToasT

Ok. Et sinon, le canardpc-o-thon, ça peut se faire juridiquement, ou bien ?

----------


## XWolverine

Ouaip et puis obliger Gringo à lire / modérer / effacer / banner, c'est de l'énergie qu'il ne consacre pas à tester des jeux pour que le prochain mag se vende.
Le modos volontaires gratos, au boulot, là  ::P:

----------


## Graouu

Scusez moi j'ai pas tout lu.. mais ca m'affole déja..

Sans douté idée déja donner...

Bon on surf tout ici et là sur des forums de tout et de rien... Propal : En signature une bannière CPC proposant de downloader gratos le Numéro 1 de cpc toujours téléchargeable gratuitement sauf erreur. Histoire de faire connaitre le mag et le site et ceux qui aiment iront le cherche en kiosque...

Juste une proposition sans doute déja donner mais j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas de bannière cpc qu'on pourrait mettre en signature sur un fofo.

Merci de votre attention.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ok. Et sinon, le canardpc-o-thon, ça peut se faire juridiquement, ou bien ?


J'en sais rien.




> Ouaip et puis obliger Gringo à lire / modérer / effacer / banner, c'est de l'énergie qu'il ne consacre pas à tester des jeux pour que le prochain mag se vende.
> Le modos volontaires gratos, au boulot, là


Et dieu sait que l'énergie, j'en déborde pas trop...  :Emo:

----------


## XWolverine

Boah, le n° 1, bof, hein.

----------


## Johnny Ryall

> Et dieu sait que l'énergie, j'en déborde pas trop...


Ça va vite changer quand tu vas commencer les passes a 5€.

----------


## Graouu

> Boah, le n° 1, bof, hein.


Bah le fait est qu'il est en pdf est gratos. Evidemment ca a évoluer mais bon. Ca peut permettre de faire connaitre...

----------


## sylphid

C'est vraiment con que le site rapporte rien a ces createurs car il apporte enormement a ses lecteurs, j'ai appris Enormement de trucs en parcourant les forums canardPC.

J'ai pris des cours de hardware, "compris" l'aircooling, l'overclocking, j'ai dénéché 50 000 bons plans (et tué ma CB par la même occasion) , j'ai decouvert play.com, play asia, materiel.net , j'ai acheté ou revendu des vieux trucs en toute confiance (contrairement a d'autre sites à surprises), j'ai fait ma derniere config les doigts dans le nez 100% grace au forum Hardwouare , j'ai même résolu mes problemes wifi en 10 min montre en main grace a vous, il y a une communauté console vraiment vivante et au taquet qui ma fait decouvrir ou eviter pas mal de truc. Bref trouvé 1000 et une infos pertinentes grace a ce forum et je m'apercoit que c'est une pompe a fric pour vous c'est vraiment domage.

Et je ne parle que des trucs utiles.

Sinon suis je le seul a penser que la vente de bibelo n'est qu'un cache misere qui rapporteras pas grand chose ?
Ou en sommes nous déja a grapiller le pas grand chose?...

----------


## TheToune

> Voilà voilà, merci de passer à autre chose maintenant. Thetoune si tu veux lui répondre tu vas sur son profil ou en mp mais on change de sujet là, merci.


Non non aucun intérêt de continuer cette discutions je m'en tiendrait à ça. De toute façon il lâchera pas et moi non plus.

Sinon pour revenir au t-shirt/mug etc ... Y'avait pas des boutiques spécialisé dans ce genre de truc ?
En gros vous fournissez juste les images et c'est eux qui gèrent la boutique online, les commandes et les impressions aux détails et vous touchez une com au passage.
C'est pas une solution viable ? Les marges sont peut etre pas assez bonne.

Je sais que j'ai déja vu ce genre de truc mais je me rapelle plus des sites.  ::huh::  
Je vais essayer de retrouver.

Edit : ce genre de truc : http://www.zicmeup.com/boutiques/merchandising/

----------


## Graouu

Autre idée stupide, 2 types d'abonnements différents. 

Le classique Abonnement 6 mois, soit 11 numéros. : 38 €
et l'abonnement militant 4 mois de magazine toujours a 38 € mais le reste de la somme allant à l'hébergement forum etc....

Désolé si déja donner.

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

Quelques idées en Vrac (y a peut être des trucs qui existent déjà ) :

- Proposer avec les abonnements et sur le site, un service payant mensuel offrant droit à une consultation du magazine en ligne et d'autres services exclusifs comme des interviews vidéo, des reportages dans les locaux des développeurs, enfin tout ce que vous pouvez faire durant vos déplacements mais que vous ne montrez pas à cause du support papier.

- Faire un hors série spécial Blizzard avec un résumé de toutes les infos sur les prochains titres du développeur. Je suis sur que ça ferait un carton, mais bon après faut que vous acceptiez l'argent de ce genre de clients... pas facile hein, ils méritent peut être pas de vous lire.  ::rolleyes:: 

- Créer une secte ou Braquer une banque

- Créer un nouveau T-Shirt exclusif Canard PC (mais genre le truc trop top moumoute) et l'offrir à chaque lecteur offrant un abonnement à un ami (système de parrainage quoi).

----------


## Pelomar

> Autre idée stupide, 2 types d'abonnement différent. 
> 
> Le classique Abonnement 6 mois, soit 11 numéros. : 38 €
> et l'abonnement militant 4 mois de magazine toujours a 38 € mais le reste de la somme allant à l'hébergement forum etc....
> 
> Désolé si déja donner.


L'abonnement militant sans rien a coté marcherait pas.
Par contre un abonnement plus cher avec un cadeau a coté (cadeau qui ne justifie absolument pas le sur-cout de l'abonnement) du genre mug couly ou...

JAY UNE SUPER IDEE OMGWTFBBQ

L'abonnement Couly  :Cigare: 
Abonnement d'un an, beaucoup plus cher que l'original, mais qui donne droit a un dessin dédicacé de Couly, un mug Couly et qui sait un tee-shirt ou un receuil des oeuvres de Couly.

Ah non attend, c'est nul en fait. (Enfin, en tout cas ca attirera pas les nouveaux lecteurs, vu qu'il faudrait deja connaitre Le Maitre pour etre interessé...)

----------


## Darkath

Mettez plus de pub, nous on s'en fout et ça vous rapporte de l'argent. Du moment que c'est pas des pubs a la clubic, cela dit ^^

----------


## Poulet

Le problème, c'est que la pub, ça se trouve pas sous la palme d'un canard !

----------


## ToasT

Et le problème, c'est de cliquer la pub...

----------


## Darkath

ça dépend du systeme de rémunération de la pub  ::o:

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

J'y connais rien, mais pourquoi ne pas ouvrir le capital de votre société ?  ::huh:: 

Sinon vous pouvez faire comme dans Theme Park, vous mettez du sel sur votre mag, comme ça le lecteur, il a soif et .. ah non merde, ça marche pas... Vous êtes sur que vous voulez pas vendre des frites et du coca ?  ::|:

----------


## hardboot

Bon , j'ai pas pour habitude d'écrire (plus pour éviter que le correcteur orthographique ne face bruler mon processeur qu'autre chose),  je me contente plus de savourer les inepties des autres .
Là je suis touché au plus profond de ma "geekitude"  ::O:  .
/mode 3615 malife On
-Pour ce qui est de la place du mag , dans Ma salle de jeux reseaux semi clandestine de Brest il a sa place , apres mes tarifs prohibitifs la premiere chose que voient mes clients en rentrant c'est les douze derniers numeros de CPC bien etalés .Au debut ont me demandait ce que c'etait que cette feuille de choux , maintenant quand le dernier numero en date est pas là je me fais engueuler (mais je suis retort et parfois je fais expres de me le garder pour que mes clients aillent l'acheter  ::XD::  )

-Pour ce qui est du site , il est un element important parce qu'il diffuse du "CPC spirit"  entre deux magazines , j'achete mon cpc , je communie avec le CPC spirit , et comme le shoot dure jamais assez longtemps je viens mendier ma dose sur le site web .Tout ça pour dire que moins de news ca me ferais bien chier .
/mode 3615 malife Off


Bon pour le mag je dirais qu'on devrais pas trop s'en occuper , focalison le brainstorming sur le site et laissons la redac ce faire exploiter par Casque noir .
Si quelqu'un pouvais faire une synthèse des bonnes choses qui sont ressorties jusque la afin que l'ont puisse y voir plus clair...

No future , furure is NowHARDBOOT Bu

----------


## Krag Kroc'Nabots

Sinon vous pouvez toujours trainer Hardboot en justice pour violation d'un produit sous IP dans un cadre non privé (donc illégale).  ::): 

Désolé Harboot, mais faut que tout le monde mette la main à la poche.

----------


## bigxtra

Juste pour savoir : y'avait pas l'idée, à une époque, de mettre à disponibilité sur le site l'ensemble des tests parus dans les anciens numéros ? Parce que là, le nombre de tests disponibles est assez restreint, et j'ai dans l'idée qu'une base regroupant toutes les archives ferait du site quelque chose de vraiment énorme. Bon, après j'ai pas la moindre idée de la masse boulot que ça nécessiterait (genre s'il faut refaire la mise en page ou si ça se fait tout seul grâce à un script magique), ni de la place que ça nécessiterait, etc.

Après, il se poserait aussi la question de la vente des anciens numéros, mais j'aurais voulu savoir si ça valait le coup d'en discuter ou si on pouvait balayer cette hypothèse d'un revers de la main pour une raison X ou Y...

Autre idée : pourquoi ne pas essayer d'exploiter d'une façon ou d'une autre les contributions des lecteurs lors des concours passés ? Là je pense surtout aux toshops genre ceux du concours de détournement de couverture CPC, parce que je me souviens avoir vu passer des trucs vraiment hilarants, et comme c'est lié à CPC...

Je crois que c'est déjà passé, mais y'aurait aussi l'idée de faire un truc bien stupide/hors du commun pour créer le "buzz" (putain, je hais ce mot), genre le coup des mecs de TricTrac avec Montcuq (dans le genre "qui a bien marché"), ou des croûtons dans l'urêtre (je suis sûr que c'est le genre de connerie qui se serait répandu à vitesse grand V si ça avait abouti... pas de quoi passer chez David Pujadas, c'est sûr, mais ça aurait donné un bon aperçu de la CPC attitchoude).

----------


## Flappie

> L'abonnement militant sans rien a coté marcherait pas.


Pas d'accord. Tu connais le site d'Arrêt sur Image ? Après avoir été virée de la télé, l'équipe a fondé le site et ils ont prévu plusieurs tarifs : 0 € pour les gens qui n'ont pas d'argent ou que ça fait vraiment chier de payer, un peu plus pour les étudiants, et un tarif normal pour les autres.

Moi j'aime bien cette idée d'abonnement militant, je suis pour, tant que c'est pas chiant à gérer pour la rédac'.

Après, si l'équipe veut bien ajouter un petit bonus qui ne leur coute rien (newsletter, bons plans ou autre...), pourquoi pas.

----------


## The Lurker

> Clair, passer le Canard à 4€ / 4€50 ça me ferait vraiment pas chier.
> Ça reste moins que la plupart des autres magazines de jeux-video (bon eux sont plus épais, offrent des CD de démos/jeux etc. mais honnêtement, je préfère juger au contenu qu'à la taille et là CPC est bien au dessus des autres) et si ça peut aider, c'est vraiment bien.


Alors moi ça me dérangerait pas que le mag' augmente un peu, par contre ça freinerait certainement pas mal d'autres personnes. Par contre quand tu dis moins cher que les autres mag' tu compares un peu des mensuels avec un hebdomadaire, c'est pas très juste donc.



> Boah, le n° 1, bof, hein.


N'empêche s'il existait encore en version papier je l'achèterai. Tout comme tous ceux que j'ai pu louper.



> Mettez plus de pub, nous on s'en fout et ça vous rapporte de l'argent. Du moment que c'est pas des pubs a la clubic, cela dit ^^


D'ailleurs cpc et son forum sont les deux seuls liens qui apparaissent dans mes exceptions de adblock plus. Mais bon, visiblement va falloir un peu plus que ça pour améliorer les choses.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Du coup je me demande "est ce bien raisonnable les HS" ou est ce qu'au contraire ca fait gagner des sous et vous visez d'en faire plus ?

Ou bien un mélange de consoles pour agrandir le lectorat ? (ce qui vous couperait peut-être d'une partie).

----------


## Toorop

Je viens de faire la seule chose vraiment utile à ma portée: réabo de 1 an !

Courage à toutes l'équipe CPC et keep the spirit  :;):

----------


## Flappie

Itou. Je ne m'étais jamais abonné et achetais au gré de mes envies, mais cette fois j'ai sauté le pas.

----------


## Graouu

> Boah, le n° 1, bof, hein.





> Pas d'accord. Tu connais le site d'Arrêt sur Image ? Après avoir été virée de la télé, l'équipe a fondé le site et ils ont prévu plusieurs tarifs : 0 € pour les gens qui n'ont pas d'argent ou que ça fait vraiment chier de payer, un peu plus pour les étudiants, et un tarif normal pour les autres.
> 
> Moi j'aime bien cette idée d'abonnement militant, je suis pour, tant que c'est pas chiant à gérer pour la rédac'.
> 
> Après, si l'équipe veut bien ajouter un petit bonus qui ne leur coute rien (newsletter, bons plans ou autre...), pourquoi pas.


 ::):  Tout a fait, de plus la survie du serveur cpc et du forum est un "plus" indéniable pour lequel je serai tout à fait prêt a prendre cette abonnement militant, sachant que ma durée d'abo sera réduite et en contrepartie une partie de l'argent de l'abo sera destiné à la survie du site.

Le magazine sans le site m'est insupportable à la pensée !

----------


## Goji

> CanardPC a besoin de nouilles et nous avons besoin d'œufs !


Voila voila, c'était juste histoire de détendre l'atmosphère, parce que sinon je n'ai rien à proposer de révolutionnaire sinon mes services (café, photocopie, mise en page, textes lourds), j'espère que la rédac n'a pas oublié que j'étais leur esclave bénévole et docile, leur chose enfermée dans la cave et surtout, que je fais super bien les endives au jambon.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> ...que je fais super bien les chicons au gratin.


On fait tous des erreurs.

----------


## Casque Noir

> En lisant le dossier sur l'avenir du JV dans le dernier CPC, vous avez mis en avant les USP (unique selling point) du JV sur PC.
> Vous avez tenté de répondre : en quoi le jeu PC a t-il un avenir ? Quelle direction doit-il prendre ? etc ...
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas se poser les mêmes questions sur CPC qui, ma foi, est un journal qui s'adresse principalement aux joueurs PC ? (En fait, vous devez déjà l'avoir fait mille fois, je suis con.)
> 
> Non, mais sérieusement, dans ledit dossier, vous parlez du jeu online (MMO, mais pas que) comme atout du jeu PC... et finalement, vous en parlez assez peu dans vos pages.
> 
> Je connais CPC depuis le 1er numéro, mais je ne suis abonné que depuis 1an. Je me suis rapproché de cette communauté grâce à des jeux comme TF2 ou L4D. C'est aussi ça qui fait la force de CPC.
> CPC, c'est la plus grande communauté FR de joueurs PC. Joystick & Co, ne sont pas des communautés.
> ...


Tu touches un point important. Autant nous ne sommes pas disposés à modifier énormément la ligne éditoriale du mag parce que les MMO prennent trop de temps pour que l'on puisse en parler sérieusement, autant nous travaillons depuis quelques semaines sur un site allant dans ce sens, très axé sur la communauté.

---------- Post added at 17h18 ---------- Previous post was at 17h16 ----------




> Du coup je me demande "est ce bien raisonnable les HS" ou est ce qu'au contraire ca fait gagner des sous et vous visez d'en faire plus ?
> 
> Ou bien un mélange de consoles pour agrandir le lectorat ? (ce qui vous couperait peut-être d'une partie).


Le HS Hardware sont importants oui, ils se vendent très bien parce qu'ils sont très utiles.

----------


## Ezechiel

> Le HS Hardware sont importants oui, ils se vendent très bien parce qu'ils sont très utiles.


Ouais! Les HS HW c'est le bien  ::(: 

Assez d'accord pour l'histoire de site axé sur la communauté. C'est d'ailleurs le fond de roulement de la partie hardware du forum.

----------


## chak

Alors sortez le ce .... De HS Hard.   J en peu plus d'attendre !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Tu touches un point important. Autant nous ne sommes pas disposés à modifier énormément la ligne éditoriale du mag parce que les MMO prennent trop de temps pour que l'on puisse en parler sérieusement, autant nous travaillons depuis quelques semaines sur un site allant dans ce sens, très axé sur la communauté.


Des sites communautaires sur les MMO y en a déjà et même si votre ligne éditoriale (et donc celle du fofo) est très différente de ce qu'on peut lire ailleurs, je me demande comment vous pourriez débaucher les habitués des autres gros sites de MMO. Et c'est encore un truc qui a un minimum de coût tout de même, malgré la participation de bénévoles pour le remplissage.

En tous les cas sur les HS c'est sûr qu'il y a plus d'une niche à couvrir. J'irais même jusqu'à dire qu'un mensuel consacré uniquement à ça pourrait trouver preneurs tant les autres magazines de HARD sont pourris.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Non, la soluce c'est de faire payer le post 10 cents sur le topic à b0b0.
> 
> Et là, c'est jackpot.


Il est fou.

Tu devrais pourtant savoir ce qu'est un exutoire.

----------


## Darkath

> J'y connais rien, mais pourquoi ne pas ouvrir le capital de votre société ?


Je doute qu'il y'ait beaucoup d'actionnaires  ::o:

----------


## XWolverine

> N'empêche s'il existait encore en version papier je l'achèterai. Tout comme tous ceux que j'ai pu louper.


Je vais ressortir mes vieux n°, alors  ::siffle::

----------


## Altyki

Et si pour faire de la pub on collait des stickers CanardPC (avec un slogan court mais accrocheur) sur nos voitures/vélo/scooter/trottinettes/poussettes/baskets ?

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Mais axer le tout sur la communauté ne vous ferme-t-il pas des portes justement?

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Mais axer le tout sur la communauté ne vous ferme-t-il pas des portes justement?


Oui et non. C'est un risque si la communauté devient trop renfermée sur elle-même et rejette les nouveaux venus... Je n'ai pas l'impression que c'est le cas aujourd'hui.

----------


## Silver

Bon ben... Pour ce qui est des idées de pubs, bannières et signatures à mettre sur nos sites, blogs et à trimbaler sur les forums je propose le jeu de la pub Canard PC (c'est Pyjama qui m'a forcé  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## The Lurker

> Des sites communautaires sur les MMO y en a déjà et même si votre ligne éditoriale (et donc celle du fofo) est très différente de ce qu'on peut lire ailleurs, je me demande comment vous pourriez débaucher les habitués des autres gros sites de MMO.


Ben des sites sur les jeux solo ou multi il en existe pas mal aussi, ça n'a pas empêché Canardpc.com d'avoir son publique.

----------


## redsensei

C'est un premier jet j'ai trop de taf pour l'instant.
Wait and see  ::P:

----------


## WaT

Et un club CanardPC qui apporterait, sur cotisation, un certain nombre d'avantages, genre , en vrac :

- un statut particulier sur le forum
- le droit d'avoir un avatar sur le forum
- des reductions sur des sites partenaires (materiel.net, dlgamer, gandi, ...)
- Accès à des serveurs de jeux réservés aux membres
- Possibilité de poster des annonces de vente sur le forum
- Accès aux archives en ligne du magazine papier
- ...

On peut ensuite penser à d'autres avantages dans l'avenir. Organisation de rencontres entre membres éventuellement sous forme de LAN, achats groupés, ...

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## ElGato

> Vous en pensez quoi ?


C'est de la merde. 

Ç'a déjà été débattu d'ailleurs.

----------


## WaT

Ah bon ? Dans ce thread ?

----------


## NitroG42

> C'est de la merde. 
> 
> Ç'a déjà été débattu d'ailleurs.


Ba ca peut être intéressant de pouvoir pisser dans la bouche des membres qui payent pas, et d'avoir superpower user en sous-titre.
Ou pas.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ba ca peut être intéressant de pouvoir pisser dans la bouche des membres qui payent pas, et d'avoir superpower user en sous-titre.
> Ou pas.


Putain c'est une super idée ça, les abonnés qui auraient la possibilité de pisser sur le post des autres...  :Bave:

----------


## alegria unknown

Bon, si vous en pensez que c'est good, je continue à bosser dessus, en faire d'autres, etc... 
Sinon, ben soyez super critiques (dans le bon sens comme le mauvais), je sais même pas pourquoi j'ai dit ça, vous l'êtes. Yopla, je la poste aussi sur le topic de PW signalé quelques posts plus haut.

----------


## Largeman

J'ai l'impression que certains s'enflamment un peu. Ce n'est que le site qui pose problème d'après ce qui a été dit, le mag' n'est pas en danger.

Pour ma part je pense que l'équipe voyait peut être un peu grand avec ce site, et voit peut être encore trop grand. Le succès c'est le mag', tant le bi hebdo que les Hors Séries nan ? C'est là qu'il faut investir à mon avis.

Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire qu'il faut abandonner le site, mais selon moi il sera très difficile de le rendre viable avec plusieurs salaires pour le faire tourner. Je pense donc qu'il faudrait plutôt réfléchir à comment le faire tourner sans salarié...

----------


## hiubik

Vous faites vraiment pitié donc je viens de prendre l'abo, alors que mon plaisir était depuis toujours aller voir ma libraire qui est une bonne amie , qui en plus a de très jolis et gros seins  ::):

----------


## Darkath

> Putain c'est une super idée ça, les abonnés qui auraient la possibilité de pisser sur le post des autres...


J'ai trouvé, produit en série ton costume de ... truc, tu sais le cochon du klukluxklan bizaroide, je suis sur que ça cartonnera dans les milieux autorisés

----------


## El Gringo

> J'ai trouvé, produit en série ton costume de ... truc, tu sais le cochon du klukluxklan bizaroide, je suis sur que ça cartonnera dans les milieux autorisés


C'est Pork-pork Man, et je peux pas le produire en série mais j'ai de quoi en fabriquer deux ou trois - après ce sont les feuilles géantes qui manquent. Y'en a qui sont sont intéressés par de superbes cagoules pointues de Pork-pork man ? Avec deux autentiques oreilles de porc séchées, et un groin de porc soufflé ? Et un certificat d'authenticité avec un tampon CPC, le même que celui qu'on utilise pour les livreurs de jeux officiels ? En édition ultra-collector pour un premier tirage ultra limité ? Cher ?

----------


## Diwydiant

> C'est Pork-pork Man, et je peux pas le produire en série mais j'ai 
> de quoi en fabriquer deux ou trois - après ce sont les feuilles géantes qui manquent. Y'en a qui sont sont intéressés par de superbes cagoules pointues de Pork-pork man ? Avec deux autentiques oreilles de porc séchées, et un groin de porc soufflé ? Et un certificat d'authenticité avec un tampon CPC, le même que celui qu'on utilise pour les livreurs de jeux officiels ? En édition ultra-collector pour un premier tirage ultra limité ? Cher ?


Je veux tout de l'homme qui a en avatar l'ancien maire de ma ville...


Euuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh...


*relit sa phrase*
 ::|: 

Non merci, Gringo, un CPC-thon sera suffisant...

----------


## El Gringo

Je dois avouer que je ne comprends pas votre manque de fascination pour ma cagoule pointue. Elle est super super classe quand même :

----------


## Diwydiant

"Poisson d'Avril", hein ?

Et tes médicaments, tu as encore oublié de les prendre ?

----------


## alegria unknown

> J'ai l'impression que certains s'enflamment un peu. Ce n'est que le site qui pose problème d'après ce qui a été dit, le mag' n'est pas en danger.
> 
> (...)


Ben certains se disaient que en vendant plus de canard papier, ça ferait plus de pognon... Du brouzouf, pour réengager Rabot  ::o:  Et après Maitres du Mooonde !

----------


## El Gringo

> "Poisson d'Avril", hein ?


Bien sûr que non, j'avais déjà présenté mon chef-d'oeuvre dans la rubrique download y'a quelques numéros. Mais bon vous comprenez rien à l'ard, enfin c'est pas comme si je vous prenais pour des génies non plus... En tout cas félicitation, Pork-pork man est très vexé maintenant, il boude.

----------


## Altyki

> Mais bon vous comprenez rien *au lard*, enfin c'est pas comme si je vous prenais pour des génies non plus...


Corrigé.  :B):

----------


## El Gringo

Qu'est ce que je disais...

----------


## L'invité

> Bien sûr que non, j'avais déjà présenté mon chef-d'oeuvre dans la rubrique download y'a quelques numéros. Mais bon vous comprenez rien à l'ard, enfin c'est pas comme si je vous prenais pour des génies non plus... En tout cas félicitation, Pork-pork man est très vexé maintenant, il boude.


Ouai enfin il était caché dans une toute petite capture d'écran.
Et puis je trouve le masque a gaz avec des oreilles de cochon plus classe.

----------


## El Gringo

Qu'est ce que je disais...

----------


## L'invité

Le costume de Porkman est de l'art autant que la meuf de X-Blades est majeur.
Choose your side!  :Cigare:

----------


## Darkath

Heureusement que je suis la pour amener enfin une discussion constructive

Sinon je viens d'avoir une idée niark niark

----------


## The Lurker

Bon comme je suis toujours à la bourre je suppose que tous le monde est au courant mais Marcus fait de la pub pour CanardPC dans son test de MadWorld sur NoLife. C'est pas exactement dans le sujet mais je parle quand même de pub pour le canard. ::siffle::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Bon, si vous en pensez que c'est good, je continue à bosser dessus, en faire d'autres, etc... 
> Sinon, ben soyez super critiques (dans le bon sens comme le mauvais), je sais même pas pourquoi j'ai dit ça, vous l'êtes. Yopla, je la poste aussi sur le topic de PW signalé quelques posts plus haut.


Il est vachement bien fait, mais j'crois qu'il faudrait au moins un verso qui explique (vends) mieux le site.

----------


## El Gringo

> Bon comme je suis toujours à la bourre je suppose que tous le monde est au courant mais Marcus fait de la pub pour CanardPC dans son test de MadWorld sur NoLife. C'est pas exactement dans le sujet mais je parle quand même de pub pour le canard.


Ah ben c'est cool, que Dieu lui rende au centuple... Je suis sûr que lui il aimerait ma cagoule.  :Emo:

----------


## Tyler Durden

Marcus, le mec qui est tout le temps trop sympa et top content ? *jaloux

----------


## L'invité

Merde je vais devoir en dire du bien de ce type maintenant.  :Emo:

----------


## El Gringo

> Marcus, le mec qui est tout le temps trop sympa et top content ?


J'avais pas réalisé, mais c'est vrai qu'il a toujours l'air trop sympa et trop content... Par contre c'est pas le sujet.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Merde je vais devoir en dire du bien de ce type maintenant.


Nan mais de toute façon c'est le mec énervant par définition, tu veux dire quoi de mal sur lui ? Il sourit tout le temps, il s'émerveille, il est naïf, il s'excuse, il blague, il va te chercher tout ce que tu veux.  

Je hais ce genre d'individus.  :^_^: 

---------- Post added at 23h36 ---------- Previous post was at 23h36 ----------




> J'avais pas réalisé, mais c'est vrai qu'il a toujours l'air trop sympa et trop content... Par contre c'est pas le sujet.


Ouep c'est vrai pardon.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/494...537bfe2c16.jpg
> 
> Bon, si vous en pensez que c'est good, je continue à bosser dessus, en faire d'autres, etc... 
> Sinon, ben soyez super critiques (dans le bon sens comme le mauvais), je sais même pas pourquoi j'ai dit ça, vous l'êtes. Yopla, je la poste aussi sur le topic de PW signalé quelques posts plus haut.


L'est chouette  ::): 

Tout ce que je vois à redire, ce serait de glisser l'adresse du site quelque part là dedans (Je pense pas que le rapprochement canard PC -> canardpc.com soit immédiat chez tout le monde).

----------


## Euklif

Je viens de me taper toutes les pages vu que le sujet m'intéresse et j'vois que le seul truc qui serait vraiment dans mes cordes reste l'abonnement. CPC est ma seule source d'info pc et même si tout le monde s'en tape, j'trouve que la comparo avec joystick faite par j'sais plus qui (histoire de pas relancer un débat relou) est plutôt insultante tant ce dernier est un torchon bas de gamme (mais avec un joli papier qu'on peut pas se torcher avec)... J'ai eu le malheur de lire le dernier suite à une erreur d'achat de ma moitié (j'lui est dit 3 titres de mag, elle en a pas pris un seul qui correspond.......)

Cela dit, ça vise le court terme dixit Casque. Et en temps de crise et d'apocalypse, c'est pas préjudiciable comme vision des choses?

Sinon, j'pensais que le compte "premium" à la GK n'était pas si con. Sans avantages histoire d'éviter les guéguéres à la con qui règne chez le concurent. Mais ça fait une rentré quand même. Le reste coule tout seul : un ban = remboursement de ses ronds pour l'année en cours. Indépendance, tout ça, c'est important à garder. Pas besoin de s'enchainer aux membres du fofo qui pourrait prendre la grosse tête pour un système de don déguisé.

----------


## El Gringo

> Sinon, j'pensais que le compte "premium" à la GK n'était pas si con. Sans avantages histoire d'éviter les guéguéres à la con qui règne chez le concurent. Mais ça fait une rentré quand même. Le reste coule tout seul : un ban = remboursement de ses ronds pour l'année en cours. Indépendance, tout ça, c'est important à garder. Pas besoin de s'enchainer aux membres du fofo qui pourrait prendre la grosse tête pour un système de don déguisé.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, si ce n'est que des avantages me semblent légitimes. Du genre pas de pub, et une option pour pisser sur les messages des autres.  :Bave:

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Sinon, j'pensais que le compte "premium" à la GK n'était pas si con. Sans avantages histoire d'éviter les guéguéres à la con qui règne chez le concurent. Mais ça fait une rentré quand même. Le reste coule tout seul : un ban = remboursement de ses ronds pour l'année en cours. Indépendance, tout ça, c'est important à garder. Pas besoin de s'enchainer aux membres du fofo qui pourrait prendre la grosse tête pour un système de don déguisé.


Je connais pas le systeme premium de GameKult, mais en gros ça apporte quoi ? Juste un statut particulier genre bienfaiteur de CayPayCay ? L'idée ne me déplait pas mais ça va peut-être en refroidir certains...

----------


## Silver

> Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, si ce n'est que des avantages me semblent légitimes. Du genre pas de pub, et une option pour pisser sur les messages des autres.


Et un pseudo écrit en rose avec le sous-titre "J'ai un gros kiki" c'est possible aussi ?  :Bave:

----------


## Darkath

Les comptes Gamekult c'était horrible, le pauvre webnaute qui surfe se retrouve avec 50 cadenas en guise de bienvenu avec marqué PAIE OU DEGAGE !

----------


## El Gringo

> Et un pseudo écrit en rose avec le sous-titre "J'ai un gros kiki" c'est possible aussi ?


Je trouve que c'est une bonne idée. Sérieusement. Y'a plein d'avantages super importants comme ça qui peuvent vous motiver à douiller !  :Cigare: 

---------- Post added at 00h22 ---------- Previous post was at 00h21 ----------




> Les comptes Gamekult c'était horrible, le pauvre webnaute qui surfe se retrouve avec 50 cadenas en guise de bienvenu avec marqué PAIE OU DEGAGE !


Moi je verrais bien un truc avec le forum tel quel pour ceux qui payent pas et plein d'options sympas et indispensables pour ceux qui paient, comme un pseudo rose et un sous-titre humiliant.

----------


## alx

> Du genre pas de pub, et une option pour pisser sur les messages des autres.


Ok. Mais des pubs alternatives plutôt que pas de pub, et pas de remboursement en cas de ban. Avec un porkpork man en bundle, je prends.

----------


## mescalin

> Je trouve que c'est une bonne idée. Sérieusement. Y'a plein d'avantages super importants comme ça qui peuvent vous motiver à douiller ! 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 00h22 ---------- Previous post was at 00h21 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Moi je verrais bien un truc avec le forum tel quel pour ceux qui payent pas et plein d'options sympas et indispensables pour ceux qui paient, comme un pseudo rose et un sous-titre humiliant.


 :Bave: 

On peut payer en nature ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Ok. Mais des pubs alternatives plutôt que pas de pub, et pas de remboursement en cas de ban. Avec un porkpork man en bundle, je prends.


Ben ouais, le tout pour 5 centimes d'euros par mois... Tu bosses pour la concurrence toi aussi ?

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Je connais pas le systeme premium de GameKult, mais en gros ça apporte quoi ? Juste un statut particulier genre bienfaiteur de CayPayCay ? L'idée ne me déplait pas mais ça va peut-être en refroidir certains...


Les seuls vrais avantages du premium Gamekult, ce sont des avatars plus grands et le droit de poster dans le forum Premium. Comme pour les *X86 ADV* ici quoi  ::ninja::  (sauf que le statut premium est payant, contrairement au *X86 ADV*)

----------


## The Lurker

> Et un pseudo écrit en rose avec le sous-titre "J'ai un gros kiki" c'est possible aussi ?


Faut signer où ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Et un pseudo écrit en rose avec le sous-titre "J'ai un gros kiki" c'est possible aussi ?





> Faut signer où ?


Je connais pas beaucoup de forums où les gens seraient prêts à payer pour avoir un pseudo Rose et un sous-titre ridicule, la grande classe  :Cigare: . D'ailleurs si ça se met en place j'en serai  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Boitameuh

Moi aussi, par contre j'aimerai bien que ce soit les admins ou membres de la rédac qui choisissent les sous-titres, comme ça se fait actuellement.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'ai même jamais eu de changement de sous-titre ! Juste mon pseudo. C'est quand même bien.

----------


## Igloo

Ça serait con que ça devienne populaire, on aurait tout le forum en rose.

----------


## Euklif

> Je connais pas le systeme premium de GameKult, mais en gros ça apporte quoi ? Juste un statut particulier genre bienfaiteur de CayPayCay ? L'idée ne me déplait pas mais ça va peut-être en refroidir certains...


Grosso modo, ouais. T'as le téléchargement de vidéo avec, au lieu du streaming obligatoire.
A l'époque, ça allait plus loin avec limitation d'archive (test et tout le bataclan) et ce genre de truc.

Perso, je le conçois plus comme un statut de "bienfaiteur" comme tu dis, et j'aimerais éviter les travers que décrit Darkath ("cadenas visiblent de partout disant de payer ou de partir). Mais en ce qui me concerne, j'préfèrerais ne pas l'exiber. J'aime pas les signes distintifs : ça me fait déjà chier sur GK qu'on puisse voir en un coup d'oeil que je file des ronds alors que j'active presque jamais mon compte (aime pas l'ambiance du forum).

----------


## JudaGrumme

Merci pour les éclaircissements.  :;): 

Je ne suis pas non plus fan du côté bling-bling "ouais gros moi j'ai lâché de la caillasse tavu §" mais dans le principe j'adhère aux comptes "premium" dans la  mesure ou c'est pour aider CPC. Une sorte de don régulier déguisé quoi.

----------


## El Gringo

> Merci pour les éclaircissements. 
> 
> Je ne suis pas non plus fan du côté bling-bling "ouais gros moi j'ai lâché de la caillasse tavu §" mais dans le principe j'adhère aux comptes "premium" dans la  mesure ou c'est pour aider CPC. Une sorte de don régulier déguisé quoi.


Au moins vous sauriez où va l'argent, pas comme pour les handicap international et consorts...  ::ninja::

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Au moins vous sauriez où va l'argent, pas comme pour les handicap international et consorts...


 ::P: 

C'est pas faux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Obiwankenoob

Bonsoir, 
J'aimerais payer 5 euros par mois pour 
un accès privilégié aux serveurs CPC (genre quand ils sont pleins être le premier de la liste d'attente à entrer). (Comme ça, je me désabonne de wow ::P: )
un "sur-sous-titre" du genre; a le seske qui sent/être supérieur/pigeon (rapport à payer pour un sous-titre).


J'aimerais également pouvoir commander des goodies. 

Sinon, avec tous les parigots, il y aurait pas moyen de faire un happening dans Paris? Genre une bataille d'oreillers CPC ou une lan d'extérieur? J'essaie de me creuser la tête pour du mktg viral (j'ai eu trop de cours de marketing, mon cerveau a partiellement fondu). L'idée c'est de trouver quelque chose de suffisamment intéressant pour qu'une chaîne de télé généraliste (TF1, FR2/3, M6 quoi) en parle. 
Bon là il est trop tard pour que je trouve quelque chose d'intéressant.

Bisous et bonne insomnie.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Si avec un abonnement gold on me laisse gagner des parties de L4D je veux bien acheter (plus le jeu).

----------


## JK Duss

Si on vous donne des sous on a le droit à des réductions d'impôts ?  ::ninja:: 

Par contre je veux pas du sous-titre "J'ai un gros kiki", je suis contre la publicité mensongère  ::siffle::

----------


## Silver

:Cigare:

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> 


La classe. ::o: 

Mais j'aurais dis "magajine". :chieur:

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Franchement vous devriez essayer de mettre en place un abonnement inutile au site. A la limite avec la suppression des pubs du site (sauf les pubs couly, faut pas déconner) si vous n'y perdez pas au change.



> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/494...537bfe2c16.jpg


C'est sympa, mais si on ne connait pas on ne comprend pas ce que c'est. Là on dirait un mag de BD. Et je n'aime pas trop la police du "Mais pas que".

----------


## Grosnours

En tant qu'expat non abonné (arg le prix des frais de port) et gros utilisateur du forum, je me sens un peu profiteur et cela m'embête surtout quand je vois que CPC traverse une période un peu tendue. Ce site et ce forum sont pour moi un loisir comme un autre, je trouverais donc normal de contribuer financièrement d'une manière ou d'une autre.

Bref, si le journal marche pas trop mal et le site est un gouffre, je pense qu'il faut alors chercher a monétiser le site.
Il y a plusieurs possibilités : 
- en vendant des comptes premiums (ou comment transformer un mythe en réalité  ::): ) pour soit l'accès au forum ou aux serveurs de jeux online CPC
- en diffusant des HS en PDF.
- en essayant de monnayer du contenu crée par des utilisateurs, mais cela j'y crois moins. Si je vois du site a contenu payant, je passe mon chemin d'habitude.
- en faisant un mur a la rue89
- etc...

Pour revenir sur un sujet souvent évoqué mais dont la réponse a toujours été la même, j'aimerais revenir sur le fait d'avoir le magasine en PDF. 
On pourrait penser a une solution technique qui permette de watermarker et envoyer automatiquement les pdf selon une liste d'abonnés. Ainsi qu'un contrat qui stipule qu'il est interdit de diffuser ce dit pdf (a voir avec Grand Maitre  :B): .
Bref, cela permettrait d'identifier d'éventuels sources de pdf CPC a disposition sur les torrents.
Certes cela ne résoudrait pas le problème d'un éventuel abonné qui passerait des copies du fichier PDF a tout le monde (techniquement je ne vois pas trop comment régler cela), mais c'est déjà (dans une bien moindre mesure certes) possible avec la version papier.

Mais surtout ce qu'il faut voir c'est que cela économise le cout non négligeable de l'impression et de la distribution. Je serais parfaitement près a payer même un (léger) surcout pour ce genre de formule par rapport a un abonnement classique, ce qui serait encore plus d'argent de gagner. Et tout cela sans provoquer un surcroit de travail (sauf a la mise en place technique de la solution), puisqu'il suffit de lancer un simple batch.

En tout cas je pense qu'il serait peut-être intéressante de soumettre des éventuelles idées de ce genre a sondage sur le site, afin d'avoir une idée du nombre de canards qui pourraient être intéressés et donc du bénéfice possible.

My two cents.

----------


## Kass Kroute

Non mais c'est quoi ces chouineuses ?! C'est la crise et alors ?
Voila l'occasion rêvée de montrer au monde entier la surpuissance de la communauté CPC, de hisser notre magazine/site préféré à la place qu'il mérite : zeu top of zeu weurld  :B): 
 Note de l'infirmière de Kass Kroute : désolée, il s'est encore trompé avec ses gouttes. C'est deux tous les quinze jours, pas l'inverse. Je lui fais une piqure et je vous le rends...
 
Où j'en étais ? Ah oui...
Je le dis tout de go, l'idée du site payant ou du don : j'adhère pas...

Le site ? C'est certain, j'ai quasiment tout appris de l'informatique sur le forum. 
Mais dans ce cas j'ai plutôt envie de remercier les Fidèles et les Infatigables qui, post après post, aident les autres à se dépatouiller de leurs problèmes hard ou soft !

Le don ? Ok pour les crève-la-faim ou les lépreux ; c'est très bien pour s'endormir la conscience débarbouillée comme disait Desproges. Mais ça ne rentre pas dans ma conception d'une communauté *active*.

Quitte à ce que j'y passe du temps et du pognon, pourquoi pas des flyers   ::blink:: 
J'ai trouvé une imprimerie toulousaine (Sergent Papers) qui fait ça. 

Tarifs flyers quadri recto seul ici.

Au lieu de filer du blé à la rédac' pour qu'ils s'achètent un nouveau clavier que Boulon massacrera en deux jours, il y a moyen de se payer quelques milliers de ces papelards histoire de faire de la pub à ce mag/site scandaleux  ::wub::  

Si les canards dans les grandes villes se cotisent, ça peut aller vite (par exemple 1000 flyers 10x15 = 29 €, c'est pas la ruine).
Ceux qui sont fauchés pourront quand même donner un coup de main en aidant à déposer des flyers dans les endroits stratégiques.

L'idée me parait top moumoute mais après...

J'y connait rien en marketing : n'y a t-il pas mieux que le flyer (à pognon dépensé égal) ?Question marketing, je suis une buse : qu'est ce qu'on y met sur ce flyer ? On insiste sur le site (c'est lui qui coute du blé après tout), le mag, la communauté ?On les dépose dans quels endroits ? (La distrib' dans la rue, j'y crois pas). Marketing, nullos, tout ça...Sergent Papers donne des indications sur le format de fichier à leur donner. A grand renfort de paracétamol, je devrais arriver à faire avaler ça à Photoshop. Par contre... niveau dessin, c'est à peine mieux que le marketing  ::XD::  
A moins que la rédaction ne mette au point un truc "officiel", j'aurais besoin de  l'aide et du talent des palmipèdes graphistes !
*Si l'idée est retenue*, il faudrait que les canards de la Ville Rose motivés me contactent. Pitié, _par mp ou sur mon profil_, que j'ai pas à farfouiller trois plombes dans ce topic déjà bien touffu  :Emo:

----------


## johnclaude

Je viens de penser que dans mon bled de merde on trouve CPC à la maison de la presse et il y a un cyberescroc café qui fait salle de jeux en réseau. Je pourrais tenter de coller des affiches (héhé quand je pars bosser à 6h du mat' y a personne)

----------


## Diwydiant

Pour l'abo payant pour le site, il serait peut-être envisageable de mettre à disposition des démos en avant-premières, dans le style de celle que (je suppose) la rédac reçoit avant...

Par contre, un avatar personnalisé par Couly, ça pourrait le faire ( :Bave: ) mais on ne va le surcharger de boulot non plus...


Des dessins visibles uniquement par les payeurs, ça pourrait motiver, aussi... ou des vieux jeux tombé dans le domaine public, ou ne valant plus grand chose...


Et pour alléger le coût du site, pourquoi ne pas supprimer les news ? Elles sont en partie visibles dans le mag' papier, donc pourquoi faire doublon et les mettre en ligne ? Ça ferait toujours ça d'économisé...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, grave, on a va faire péter les NDA en mettant à disposition des versions preview et se faire poursuivre par tous les éditeurs et développeurs du monde.

Edit : Misère qu'est ce que je peux être désagréable... C'est terrifiant.

----------


## Kami93

C'est vrai que Canardpc.ccom et CPC sont des "produits" particuliers tant par leur indépendance que par le public visé, du coup difficile de transpiration comparer à la concurrence qui en géneral fait dans le mutli support et s'adresse donc à tout le monde ou presque. Cpc.com reste cantonné à une niche de joueurs pas forcément hardcore gamers, mais "averti" on va dire. 
Cpc.com a un gros avantage , ses serveurs interstices de jeux TF2 surfréquentés en Europe , ça pourrait être un tremplin pour de la pub mieux organisé sur les serveurs , plus claire peut être...sans être envahissante, je sais pas comment ça pourrait se concretiser vraiment mais c'est un atout important...
Une partie premium je serais pas contre mais faudrait qu'elle ne désavantage pas les non premiums, juste une petite orthopnée valeur ajoutée sur les forums (cracher dans la bouche de Boulon) pour vraiment faire une difference pour le principe, le contenu multimedia (vidéos/démos/dessins...) en plus je trouve ça pas forcément génial; et ça serait pas un argument fort pour vendre du prémium, faudrait otaire que ça reste dans l'esprit "soutien" plus qu'autre chose, et les petits plus pourront être ponctuels par exemple.
Enfin pourquoi pas relancer le safari photo des kiosques ?

----------


## alegria unknown

> Il est vachement bien fait, mais j'crois qu'il faudrait au moins un verso qui explique (vends) mieux le site.





> L'est chouette 
> 
> Tout ce que je vois à redire, ce serait de glisser l'adresse du site quelque part là dedans (Je pense pas que le rapprochement canard PC -> canardpc.com soit immédiat chez tout le monde).





> Franchement vous devriez essayer de mettre en place un abonnement inutile au site. A la limite avec la suppression des pubs du site (sauf les pubs couly, faut pas déconner) si vous n'y perdez pas au change.
> 
> C'est sympa, mais si on ne connait pas on ne comprend pas ce que c'est. Là on dirait un mag de BD. Et je n'aime pas trop la police du "Mais pas que".


Ok je vais tenir compte de tout ça, et je m'y remets ce soir. Je suis au taf là  ::ninja::

----------


## Santibelli

Salut à tous, 
Comme nombre d’entre vous, je sors de l’ombre d’un palmier en ces temps difficiles. En effet, être spectateur des délires du site est une chose, être acteur de sa chute par l’inaction en est une autre… Je vais donc tenter de simplement résumer les différentes solutions existantes. 

Spoil : il n’y a pas de nouvelle proposition, c’est juste un récap de vos fabuleuses idées afin de mettre le tout en perspective et qu’on puisse y voir un peu plus clair. Et c’est un résumé typé "News de Rabot", cad "long, très long" mais sans sa verve truculente... :hommage:

Le problème : Crise économique conjoncturelle (structurelle ?) --> Baisse des ventes du journal (?)--> Baisse du CA (?)--> Licenciement économique de Rabot (!) --> Site internet CPC en danger --> Réchauffement climatique --> Fin du monde. :démago:

Les solutions : Augmenter le CA et par la même les bénéfices
1)- Augmenter les revenus issus du journal papier
2)- Augmenter les revenus issus du medium Internet
3)- Augmenter les revenus issus de notre imagination
4)- Diminuer les dépenses en virant le reste de l’équipe

1) Hausse des revenus du journal papier
- Hausse du prix de vente jusqu’à 3.99 € : why not mais chaque hausse de prix peut faire diminuer les ventes, les gens lambda ne comprendrait pas la légitimité d’un prix si élevé pour un bi-mensuel.
- Hausse des abonnements afin de sécuriser la trésorerie : wine not mais cela est très dangereux sur le long terme car si « toute » la communauté CPC est abonnée, alors la visibilité en kiosque sera de plus en plus inexistante vue que plus personne ne fera le forcing en demandant le bousin à son revendeur.
- Hausse des pages de publicité dans le mag : difficile à mon avis étant donné le positionnement de CPC et que cette relative absence de pub crédibilise votre indépendance.
- Hausse des ventes grâce à une meilleure diffusion physique et symbolique : Le marketing viral semble effectivement la solution la plus adéquate à l’esprit CPC (qui me semble totalement sous exploitée). Ceci par l’intermédiaire, par exemple, de signatures originales, voire customisables que chaque canard traînerait sur les différents forum qu’il fréquente, ou des bannières ou autres leaftets. Sinon, imposer aux bibliothèques publiques (ou autres) de proposer le magasine est un moyen original d’augmenter sa notoriété. Enfin, et sans aucun rapport, mais si vous pouviez avoir un scoop énorme rien qu’une fois, cela serait jouissif que tous vos concurrents soient obligés de vous citer et vous fasse ainsi de la pub gratuite… mais ce n’est qu’un rêve…

2) Hausse des revenus du site internet
- Parsemer la déco de publicités : Cela n’est rentable que si l’audience est très élevée et réactive (avec clic, voire même transfo à la clé) à la vision d’un popup sous exta … ce dont je doute vu la population des lieux, donc néfaste plus qu’autre chose.
- Vendre sur le site des trucs et des machins : Les goodies « Couly’s approved » ne pourraient être qu’une opération « one shot », je vois mal les fanas acheter chaque mois un mug à 25 €… La vente de PDF des anciens numéros (style de plus de six mois) est une option à étudier : Points négatif : Piratage, faible revenus issus de ces ventes. Point positif : hausse de la diffusion de CPC et quand même un peu de soussous.
- Etablir le principe de souscription « Premium » : Franchement, si cela ne tombe pas dans le renouveau de la lutte des classes, c’est une très bonne idée de faire payer à ceux qui le souhaitent de nombreuses choses inutiles pour leur avatar (Couleur, capacités spéciales…), voire même utiles (accès aux dessous de CPC : vidéo des coulisses, wonder-bra kangourous…). Le reste du site restant bien évidemment gratuit.
- Utiliser la communauté : Donner la possibilité de faire un don anonyme avec un petit encart, ça ne mange pas pain, surtout si c’est présenté avec humour. Aussi, il faut bien évidemment continuer de donner la possibilité à l'élite des canard d’écrire des news et autres, car ce type de rétribution éditoriale est le genre de revenu qui n’a pas de prix… Enfin, c’est vrai qu’en amont, il est possible d’élargir votre cible afin d’augmenter le nombre de vos lecteurs potentiels. Tenter de le faire avec les joueurs de MMO parait cohérent.
- La vente/ location de votre base de données : heuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, non (ça n'a jamais été évoqué, mais ce genre de traîtrise rapporte des thunes). Par contre, si vous voulez spammer les BDD d'autres sites pour faire votre com, libre à vous...
- Développer l’affiliation : Comme avec DLgamer, bien que cela ne soit pas véritablement rémunérateur. Cela permet d’améliorer les services proposés par le site CPC avec la mise en avant de bonnes promos, et ceci est une bonne chose quoiqu’en disent les paranos.

3) Hausse des revenus improbables
- Faire des partenariats de toutes sortes : S’allier à un site comme Rue89 serait une très bonne idée (faut voir la faisabilité de la chose), je pense que des synergies pourraient se créer entre vos 2 sites. D’ailleurs, s’inspirer des modes de fonctionnement de Rue89, Arrêtsurimage, desourcesûre… peut être vecteur de bons plans. Enfin je dis ça, mais je trouve quand même que vous vous en sortez parfaitement car la plupart des médias tenant à leur indépendance survivent bien plus difficilement que vous.
- Gagner au loto : Sans doute la meilleure hypothèse, malheureusement, elle n’a qu’une chance sur 13 983 813 multipliée par vos lascars d’aboutir.

4) Diminuer les dépenses
- Exploiter des stagiaires crédules obnubilés par votre aura maléfique…
- Arrêter de partir sous le soleil du Costa Rica sous prétexte d’une convention mytho sur la dernière version non censurée de Madworld…
- Instaurer la Terreur et virer chaque rédacteur qui rend son papier à la bourre, afin d’augmenter la productivité…

A Compléter / Modifier / Critiquer / Scotomiser

Voilà, on peut partir de là pour trouver des solutions concrètes, en faisant des combos par exemple (T-shirt usagé de Couly offert avec un abonnement surpayé)…
Sinon, ce qui est dommage, c’est que l’on cherche des moyens de vous aider mais nous n’avons pas le quart de la moitié des infos utiles à l’élaboration d’idées viables. Et surtout, quels sont vos désirs à vous l’équipe de CPC ? De plus, avez-vous prévu réellement une nouvelle version du site internet ? Une nouvelle maquette pour le mag ? D’autres surprises pour le numéro 200 ? D’ailleurs, ce numéro devrait être l’occasion de faire un truc énorme au niveau viral (Un lâcher de lapins ? Une Gastro party ?)…

PS : Ne vous inquiétez pas, loin de moi l’idée de vouloir exposer à la face du monde mon langage infâme de pseudo marketeur, j’avais simplement envie de trouver une utilité à un putain de mémoire que j’avais réalisé il y a peu… 
(et merci aux courageux/curieux/chômeurs qui m'ont lu)

----------


## Diwydiant

> Ouais, grave, on a va faire péter les NDA en mettant à disposition des versions preview et se faire poursuivre par tous les éditeurs et développeurs du monde.
> 
> Edit : Misère qu'est ce que je peux être désagréable... C'est terrifiant.


Désolé, je proposait juste ce qui me passait par la tête, rien de plus...

 ::unsure:: 


Pardon, papa...

----------


## Llyd

Moi j'aime bien l'idée des stickers pour faire du marketing viral.

Genre un 1er avec juste le lapin qui dit "dans ton cul", et un 2ème à coller dessous "CanardPC, le magajine des zeux videos". Collez le 1er, attendez 3-4 jours et collez le 2eme dessous.

Si vous faites ça, je redécore la ville aux couleurs de canardpc.

----------


## Zapp le Grand

Bon ben c'est pas grand chose, je suis habitué à acheter CPC toutes les 2 semaines a mon Monoprix chéri (comme ca, je le lis en bouffant devant mon ordi) et du coup, je vais prendre un abonnement de 2 ans.

C'est le premier truc qui me vient à l'esprit.

Apres, pourquoi pas rajouter un peu de pubs sur les servers CPC (non c vrai, même moi je trouve que les pubs sont vraiment hyper discrètes)

Après, oue les HS sur world of warcraft qui cartonnent bien (et qui sont si j'ai bien compris la bouée de sauvetage des gars de Joystick), mais bon, ca implique de devoir y jouer (et d'arrêter de se moquer ^^)

----------


## DecapFour

Bon, bah je participe à l'effort de guerre.

Je viens de commander quelques anciens numéro !
J'ai pris tous les n° qui titrent sur "mes" jeux préférés. (GW, DoD:s, etc ...)
Je ne l'avais jamais fait. Pardonnez moi.

----------


## Eradan

> (et merci aux courageux/curieux/chômeurs qui m'ont lu)


De rien  ::ninja::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Non mais Gringo ta cagoule ça fait KKK quand même? On a déjà du te le dire d'ailleurs? Je te vois bien brulé des chats avec.

----------


## El Gringo

> Non mais Gringo ta cagoule ça fait KKK quand même? On a déjà du te le dire d'ailleurs? Je te vois bien brulé des chats avec.


Demande à un membre du KKK s'il apprécierait d'avoir deux oreilles et un groin de porc sur sa cagoule...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Le membre KKK il les a sous la cagoule, alors la différence est ténue.

----------


## znokiss

> Le membre KKK il les a sous la cagoule, alors la différence est ténue.


Emdéaire, purée  :^_^:  :^_^:  :^_^: .

----------


## O.Boulon

Je tiens à préciser que Gringo veut vraiment concevoir et vendre ses cagoules de PorkPorkMan au plus offrant.

Alors, s'il vous plaît, faites lui des offres.

----------


## L'invité

Ok 1€ fdpin.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ok 1€ fdpin.


Tu m'insultes.

----------


## TheToune

> Je tiens à préciser que Gringo veut vraiment concevoir et vendre ses cagoules de PorkPorkMan au plus offrant.
> 
> Alors, s'il vous plaît, faites lui des offres.


 ::O: 
Ca à l'air génial pour draguer les minettes  mais je passe mon tour  ::):

----------


## L'invité

> Tu m'insultes.


Pour l'instant je suis le plus offrant.  :Cigare:

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Tu m'insultes.


1€ fdpout ?

 ::siffle::

----------


## alx

40€ s'il y a un peu de sueur dedans.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Je trouve que c'est une bonne idée. Sérieusement. Y'a plein d'avantages super importants comme ça qui peuvent vous motiver à douiller ! 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 00h22 ---------- Previous post was at 00h21 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Moi je verrais bien un truc avec le forum tel quel pour ceux qui payent pas et plein d'options sympas et indispensables pour ceux qui paient, comme un pseudo rose et un sous-titre humiliant.


Sérieusement, moi je suis près à payer pour un compte premium qui me permettrait d'avoir plus de 29ko pour mon gif d'avatar, de pouvoir mettre une animation dans ma signature, des privilèges au niveau du tof (poid des fichiers), un hébergement de fichiers ou des trucs dans ce genre...

----------


## Dar

Ca me file la gerbe le porc séché.

----------


## jpjmarti

> Sérieusement, moi je suis près à payer pour un compte premium qui me permettrait d'avoir plus de 29ko pour mon gif d'avatar, de pouvoir mettre une animation dans ma signature, des privilèges au niveau du tof (poid des fichiers), un hébergement de fichiers ou des trucs dans ce genre...


Moi aussi pour la couleur rose de mon pseudo.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Des avantages comme le propose super_newbie me paraisse bien. Le genre de trucs dont on peut complètement se passer mais qui fait une petite différence.

----------


## El Gringo

> 40€ s'il y a un peu de sueur dedans.


Les oreilles et le groin, même séchés, ont tendance à suinter un peu sur le papier. Belle offre en tout cas, ça fait plaisir...  :Emo:

----------


## b0b0

Je propose une carte de fidélité d'un truc de sandwich avec un tampon. Et une enveloppe timbré avec des chips au paprika dedans  :Cigare:

----------


## NitroG42

> Putain c'est une super idée ça, les abonnés qui auraient la possibilité de pisser sur le post des autres...


Ah t'en bave hein gros COCHON §§§
Remarque, ca pourrait m'inciter, que dis-je, me forcer, à m'abonner.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Des avantages comme le propose super_newbie me paraisse bien. Le genre de trucs dont on peut complètement se passer mais qui fait une petite différence.


Et qui tracent une frontière entre l'élite et les simples membres. Bof...

----------


## The Lurker

Avec une frontière aussi ténue faut être un brin torturé pour être gêné. Je veux dire, c'est parce que certains auront payé pour ça qu'ils pourront se targuer d'être meilleurs. Ca pourrait même leur attirer quelques vannes vu qu'ils ont payé pour si peu justement. Surtout qu'une disctinction dans le genre existe déjà et n'a jamais posé le moindre problème.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Gorth: Justement, je ne trouve pas... Je ne vois pas ce qu'il pourrait y avoir de mieux comme compromis abonnement / équilibrage.

Je ne crois pas qu'avoir un avatar gif / une signature animée et un petit serveur d'hébergement crée un trou. Je crois même que peu de gens vont se sentir élite / se servir du contenu "elite"...

C'est toujours mieux que de limiter l'accès aux serveurs, serveurs qui font fort connaître CPC. Et puis c'est carrément du payer pour jouer dans une bonne ambiance à TF2, les gens partiront bien plus vite (pour revenir à ceux qui propose cette idée). Pour moi ce serait vraiment exagéré.

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

Ben je ne parle pas de limiter les serveur ou quoi que ce soit du genre, c'est encore pire.
Il me semble que la satisfaction d'aider le site serait suffisant comme contenu accessible avec un abonnement.
Avoir un avatar plus grand (ou autre signe distinctif du même style) ça ne sert a rien sinon à montrer qu'on en a un plus grand justement.

----------


## bigxtra

> Et une enveloppe timbré avec des chips au paprika dedans


Mauvaise idée.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Me semble que l'abonnement payant pour le site c'est pas une mauvaise idée. Pour peu que ça apporte quelque chose de plus qu'un sous-titre humiliant (d'ailleurs on a ça gratuit suffit de le vouloir... ou pas).
Pas forcément quelque chose qui distingue comme une rolex au poignet d'un nain pervers, mais plus des petits bonus tels que la possibilité de se créer un blog perso (ce serait plus classe qu'un skyblog quand même), de choisir son sous-titre (respect de la charte tout ça bien entendu), bref des accessoires que l'on active à son gré, sans que ce soit vraiment enlever du contenu à l'existant.
Je rajouterais que dans le cadre du magajine 2.0 un abonnement couplé papier/forum (et à la limite un petit supplément) pourrait ouvrir le droit à quelques goodies canardesque bien senti : mug numéroté, magajine dédicacé (ouaich le N°1 dédicacé par l'équipe de l'époque ou un numéro au choix pourquoi pas), poster de qualité, oreilles de porc transformiste, renard séché... 

My 2 cents...

----------


## Marty

Et au niveau de la pub, ca peut vous attirer des ennuis si c'est fait n'importe comment non ? C'est à dire n'importe ou et avec n'importe quoi.
C'est même peut-être pas autorisé.

Enfin moi je serais hyper motivé pour faire un topic de la pub alternative faite par la communauté. On imprime des affiches faites et envoyer sur le topic par la communauté et on en met là où on peut (et justement pas n'importe ou).

----------


## Darkath

> - Exploiter des stagiaires crédules obnubilés par votre aura maléfique…


j'ai tenté de leur proposé de la main d'oeuvre stagiaire exploitable a merci, ils ont pas voulu  ::P:

----------


## ELOdry

A la suite de la lecture de ce topic, je me suis abonné alors que je joue même plus sur PC. Qu'est ce qu'on ne ferait pas pour soutenir la presse!

----------


## b0b0

> Mauvaise idée.


Han putain, regarde gringo les risques que je prend !

----------


## El Gringo

Grave, tu m'épates... En tout cas ils rigolent plus trop à la poste, quand j'étais gosse j'ai envoyé/reçu une chaussette, un paquet de chips vide, un caleçon renforcé avec des plaques métalliques à l'intérieur, je collais l'adresse dessus et j'affranchissais au poids, et ils faisaient pas chier. La Poste, c'est plus ce que c'était... Mais c'est toujours pas le sujet.

----------


## O.Boulon

En même temps, la Poste de Pantin, ils nous volent tout. 
C'est effrayant, on ne reçoit plus rien, plus rien du tout.

----------


## Jolaventur

> En même temps, la Poste de Pantin, ils nous volent tout. 
> C'est effrayant, on ne reçoit plus rien, plus rien du tout.


t'a été voir à la cave à Momo si t'y trouvais pas du courrier à ton nom.

----------


## Darkath

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xyolb_la-cave-a-momo

----------


## Baroudeur

> Et au niveau de la pub, ca peut vous attirer des ennuis si c'est fait n'importe comment non ? C'est à dire n'importe ou et avec n'importe quoi.
> C'est même peut-être pas autorisé.
> 
> Enfin moi je serais hyper motivé pour faire un topic de la pub alternative faite par la communauté. On imprime des affiches faites et envoyer sur le topic par la communauté et on en met là où on peut (et justement pas n'importe ou).


Les stickers c'est peut être différents mais pour les flyers tant que tu inclus la mention "ne pas jeter sur la voie publique" y'a pas de  soucis.

----------


## Doric

Marcus sur Nolife vient de dire d'acheter le dernier Canard PC en montrant la couv' au début de son émission sur Madworld!  ::o: 
Je soupçonne ce mec d'être parmi nous  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Marcus sur Nolife vient de dire d'acheter le dernier Canard PC en montrant la couv' pour au début de son émission sur Madworld!


Et de trois...

----------


## Doric

Roh ça va hein...  :tired:

----------


## Frypolar

> Marcus sur Nolife vient de dire d'acheter le dernier Canard PC en montrant la couv' au début de son émission sur Madworld! 
> Je soupçonne ce mec d'être parmi nous


S'il est sur le forum, Gringo a dû recevoir un petit MP  ::siffle:: .

Edit : Han ! J'avais pas vu le changement de sous-titre ! Je suis tout émoustillé  :Emo: .

----------


## johnclaude

> Sérieusement, moi je suis près à payer pour un compte premium qui me permettrait d'avoir plus de 29ko pour mon gif d'avatar, de pouvoir mettre une animation dans ma signature, des privilèges au niveau du tof (poid des fichiers), un hébergement de fichiers ou des trucs dans ce genre...


Moi aussi, il faudrait juste renommer aussi le site en johnclaude.com et ça serait parfait. :B):

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Moi aussi, il faudrait juste renommer aussi le site en johnclaude.com et ça serait parfait.


Achètes le domaine et fais une redirection... ::siffle::

----------


## Kami93

> S'il est sur le forum, Gringo a dû recevoir un petit MP .
> 
> Edit : Han ! J'avais pas vu le changement de sous-titre ! Je suis tout émoustillé .


 :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

Pour info j'ai rien reçu.
Edit :  :Cigare:

----------


## Patacrep

Pour se faire de la pub maintenant, y'a pas 36 solutions. Faut réquisitionner une trentaine de jeunes sauvageons, les armer de barre de fer et clous rouillés (boulon doit pouvoir fournir) et leur demander de saccager vos bureaux. Si un appel anonyme pouvait prévenir les médias avant pour que tout soit filmé, ce serait parfait. 
Avec un peu de chance, sarko viendra vous caresser l'épaule pour compatir, et la loi contre les bandes de jeunes et contres les barres de fer psychopates portera le nom de votre mag. Si ça, c'est pas la classe!

Et puis je me disais aussi, vous pourriez demander à pom2ter que ses scénarii de flims (s'il en écrit encore) se passent toujours à votre rédac pour de vrai. Le coup de "super gamer" avec les dessins de couly, ct pas mal, mais il faudrait etre moins équivoque la prochaine fois! 
Et si le flim pouvait s'appeller "19,5 chez canard PC", c bingo youpi.

----------


## alegria unknown

Recto/verso. Un canard m'avait parlé d'une version avec fond blanc, peut-être plus tard (y a pas mal de trucs à adapter). Sinon c'est du 15cmx5cm et je pense qu'il manque des trucs et que c'est pas encore ultra top moumoute (j'ai pas parlé des serveurs par exemple...) et ... non rien.
Je préfère attendre vos commentaires.  :Emo: 

PS: Désolé pour l'affichage maousse mais apparemment avec des gifs, pas moyen d'afficher la vignette...  ::huh:: 

EditPS: Ah non c'est bon.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je préfère attendre vos commentaires.


Perso je trouve ça beaucoup mieux, presque excellent.
Y'avait le truc de Silver qui commençait bien aussi... M'enfin ce n'est que mon avis, et comme toujours il ne vaut rien.

----------


## Darkath

Quoi Gringo c'est Marcus déguisé en pakistanais avec des oreilles de cochon et des pieds de porcs en plus ?

----------


## El Gringo

Tiens donc...

----------


## Frypolar

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c355...cf8d9109d4.gif
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/a6de...19e9d36876.gif
> 
> Recto/verso. Un canard m'avait parlé d'une version avec fond blanc, peut-être plus tard (y a pas mal de trucs à adapter). Sinon c'est du 10cmx5cm et je pense qu'il manque des trucs et que c'est pas encore ultra top moumoute (j'ai pas parlé des serveurs par exemple...) et ... non rien.
> Je préfère attendre vos commentaires. 
> 
> PS: Désolé pour l'affichage maousse mais apparemment avec des gifs, pas moyen d'afficher la vignette... 
> 
> EditPS: Ah non c'est bon.


Je sais plus où et quel canard avait posté un lien vers le site d'un imprimeur mais apparemment la couleur importait peu, donc pour le fond blanc, on va dire que j'ai rien dit  ::ninja:: . 

Edit : Pour la pub en elle-même, je la trouve parfaite. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai retrouvé le lien de l'imprimeur.

----------


## Elma

> Perso je trouve ça beaucoup mieux, presque excellent.
> Y'avait le truc de Silver qui commençait bien aussi... M'enfin ce n'est que mon avis, et comme toujours il ne vaut rien.


Ah ouai là il est vraiment pas mal ! En même temps tu va pas pouvoir tout raconter, le truc c'est d'accrocher la personne, l'interpeler, pas lui raconter tout sur tout. Une fois qu'elle est "interpellé" elle va voir sur le site ou dans un kiosque et voir qu'il y a une vrai communauté, des serveurs et tout un tas de trucs.


Peux etre rajouter la mention "Ne pas jeter sur la voie publique" dont Baroudeur parlait et ... je sais pas en faite. 
Ca fait pro, attendons les autres commentaires. 

( Peux etre un petit slogan bien rigolo à la CPC, mais on perdrais peut etre le coté pro. )

----------


## JudaGrumme

Ce serait pas plutôt 15x5 cm ? :interventioninutile:

----------


## redsensei

> non c'est du 10cmx5cm et je pense qu'il manque des trucs et que c'est pas encore ultra top moumoute (j'ai pas parlé des serveurs par exemple...) et ... non rien.
> Je préfère attendre vos commentaires. 
> 
> PS: Désolé pour l'affichage maousse mais apparemment avec des gifs, pas moyen d'afficher la vignette... 
> 
> EditPS: Ah non c'est bon.


ça déchire  :B): 
Sinon, remplace les ciseaux par une tronçonneuse pour faire plus esprit "Canard"

----------


## Guest

Si vous voulez aussi, la rédac loue des espaces de camping avec vue sur un magnifique cours d'eau, tout près de vos idoles, ça peut être une idée vacances sympa.

----------


## Darkath

Mais les papiers d'Alegria vous allez les distribuer ou et comment ?

ah et votre gus d'imprimeur dans son garage ne fait pas les 10x5 apperement  ::P:

----------


## Frypolar

> ah et votre gus d'imprimeur dans son garage ne fait pas les 10x5 apperement


Ouais et dans ma ville pourrite (Saint-Etienne) ça doit être pareil  ::|: .

----------


## alegria unknown

> Perso je trouve ça beaucoup mieux, presque excellent.
> Y'avait le truc de Silver qui commençait bien aussi... M'enfin ce n'est que mon avis, et comme toujours il ne vaut rien.


 :Emo: 




> Je sais plus où et quel canard avait posté un lien vers le site d'un imprimeur mais apparemment la couleur importait peu, donc pour le fond blanc, on va dire que j'ai rien dit .


Cool ça m'arrange.




> Edit : Pour la pub en elle-même, je la trouve parfaite. Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai retrouvé le lien de l'imprimeur.


 ::happy2:: 




> (...)
> Peux etre rajouter la mention "Ne pas jeter sur la voie publique" dont Baroudeur parlait et ... je sais pas en faite. 
> Ca fait pro, attendons les autres commentaires. 
> 
> ( Peux etre un petit slogan bien rigolo à la CPC, mais on perdrais peut etre le coté pro. )


C'est noté.  :;): 




> Ce serait pas plutôt 15x5 cm ?


Eh bien je crois que oui. J'édite  ::rolleyes:: 




> Sinon, remplace les ciseaux par une tronçonneuse pour faire plus esprit "Canard"


Bonne idée. Je note ça aussi.

Sur ce, je lirais la suite plousse tarde, mais sachez qu'en vous lisant, je me suis mis à sourire tout seul devant mon écran (béatement). Comme dirais M. Debouzze, ça fait plaisir !

Et El Gringo en premier, ça m'a calmé. La classe quoi. :lècheon: Je vais peut-être commander un de tes masques du super-héros aux oreilles de cochon finalement. :lècheoff:
J'hésite quand même.

EDIT: @Darkathounet : Pour les formats, ça peut s'adapter. Tu postes grave toi, t'es déjà Hardcore dis-donc.

----------


## El Gringo

> Et El Gringo en premier, ça m'a calmé. La classe quoi. :lècheon: Je vais peut-être commander un de tes masques du super-héros aux oreilles de cochon finalement. :lècheoff:
> J'hésite quand même.


Chez moi tout ce qui n'est pas excellent est médiocre. Ouais je suis vexé, je ne comprends pas votre réticence envers ma superbe cagoule artisanale collector d'l337 r0x0r...

----------


## Thomasorus

Quand je vois que plein de gens encensent IG mag qui est à 8.50 sans pubs et qui est bourré de papiers parfois mauvais, de sujets faciles, d'un humour naze et de tests de gameblog vieux de deux mois, et que vous vous galérez, je suis quand même bien dégouté. Mais bon vous avez pas Ankama pour vous filer des brouzoufs.

Mais reste un truc quand même : nous on peut mettre des bandeaux sur les forums qu'on fréquente, aucun souci, mais je me rend compte que quand on lit la presse JV en général depuis quelques années, on a la sensation que vous êtes des parias finis.

Je suis sérieux hein, mais pourquoi vous n'êtes jamais invités à certaines émissions, nottamment celles de gameblog qui ont maintenant plein d'invités, puisque vous avez bossé ensemble ou de manière proche, je crois à peu près a la même époque ? 

Boulon a dit je crois que les gens qui lisent gameblog lisent canardpc, nofrag, etc, mais au final vous êtes les plus inconnus car même les mecs de gameblog dans leurs podcats ont cité Dr. Loser et nofrag, et n'ont jamais parlé de vous alors que vous avez la même position qu'eux : vous avez recrée un site/mag en regroupant des rédacteurs "vedettes" d'une certaine époque, et pourtant vous êtes invisibles dans le gratin, les ragots (que les gens adorent) de la presse JV.

Nous on peut vous aider à être plus visibles via des bannières (que personne ne clique), mais vous aussi vous pourriez l'être plus en étant partenaires de sites, d'émissions, de podcasts qui ont une large visibilité : un mec aimant votre article sur un site qui a de temps à autres un article JV pourra découvrir le mag.

Et je m'abonne dès le mois de mai.  :;):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Alegria: Ouais, parler des serveurs serait une bonne chose ! Et pourquoi pas y placer un "communauté", on ne sait jamais. CPC fait bien cette pub dans le CPC !

----------


## alegria unknown

> Chez moi tout ce qui n'est pas excellent est médiocre. Ouais je suis vexé, je ne comprends pas votre réticence envers ma superbe cagoule artisanale collector d'l337 r0x0r...


Mais quand je dis "calmé" c'est en bien, genre The Wire, ça m'a calmé. Je sais même plus d'où me vient cette expression. Comment s'est elle insinuée si insidieusement dans mon ciboulot déjà fort torturé ?!
J'aurais pu dire que ton commentaire m'avait fait super plaisir, mais c'est culcul. 
Sinon, si j'ai répondu à côté de la plaque. Ben damn it.

Si c'est une d'l337, je prends. Aucune hésitation.

----------


## El Gringo

> Mais quand je dis "calmé" c'est en bien, genre The Wire, ça m'a calmé. Je sais même plus d'où me vient cette expression. Comment s'est elle insinuée si insidieusement dans mon ciboulot déjà fort torturé ?!
> J'aurais pu dire que ton commentaire m'avait fait super plaisir, mais c'est culcul. 
> Sinon, si j'ai répondu à côté de la plaque. Ben damn it.
> 
> Si c'est une d'l337, je prends. Aucune hésitation.


Nan mais j'avais compris comme ça t'inquiète, j'ai juste besoin de faire ma princesse parfois.

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Je te comprends parfaitement !

----------


## fouizlala

> Chez moi tout ce qui n'est pas excellent est médiocre. Ouais je suis vexé, je ne comprends pas votre réticence envers ma superbe cagoule artisanale collector d'l337 r0x0r...


Donc tu es sexué et tu ne comprends pas notre réticence ?
Ou alors je ne comprends rien...

Enfin je rappellerais la plus grande phrase de ce sujet en taisant le nom de son auteur, je ne voudrais pas qu'il soit assaillit par les fans, il faut savoir parfois cacher des choses au public pour qu'il soit "heureux". (Bon ok, j'ai la flemme de retrouver son nom, de toute façon le résultat est le même tu vas te poiler donc bon...)



> "Canard PC a besoin de nouilles et nous avons besoin d'oeufs !"


Il me semble qu'il était nécessaire de faire un rappel. Et ceci ne s'adresse pas exclusivement aux épicuriens. Toi aussi là devant ton PC comme un con en pleine nuit, que se soit parce que madame s'est pas rasée le maillot et que ça ne t'enchante guère, ou que madame ne soit pas commode (ou machine à laver)  et que tu refuse de faire la chose dans le lit, ou qu'à fortiori madame n'existe pas.

----------


## Darkath

> Tu postes grave toi, t'es déjà Hardcore dis-donc.


Laisse tomber je m'ennui beaucoup parfois ^^ et je post souvent inutilement, genre comme ce post

----------


## Frite

> Je te comprends parfaitement !
> http://www.e-d.nl/images/Princess2626.jpg


On m'appelle ?

Bon, je m'étais désabonné suite à la fermeture par Gringo du meilleur topic de tous les temps, celui de Funkyboy, mais je vais peut-être me réabonner... 

Par contre Gringo, va falloir que t'arrêtes avec ta cagoule de cochon nazi, même moi je la trouve infâme, c'est dire.

----------


## fouizlala

> On m'appelle ?
> 
> Bon, je m'étais désabonné suite à la fermeture par Gringo du meilleur topic de tous les temps, celui de Funkyboy, mais je vais peut-être me réabonner... 
> 
> Par contre Gringo, va falloir que t'arrêtes avec ta cagoule de cochon nazi, même moi je la trouve infâme, c'est dire.



C'est pas vraiment nazi, c'est plus KKK. Enfin tout ça est un détail de l'histoire on est d'accord...

----------


## redsensei



----------


## Boitameuh

> Bon, je m'étais désabonné suite à la fermeture par Gringo du meilleur topic de tous les temps, celui de Funkyboy, mais je vais peut-être me réabonner...


Si tu veux ta dose de funkyboy va traîner sur les serveurs canards L4D, j'ai joué 20s avec lui l'autre jour...  :B):

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

J'adore le "à 200m attention y a un troll" !

----------


## bigxtra

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/c355...cf8d9109d4.gif
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/a6de...19e9d36876.gif


Bon alors déjà bravo, parce que c'est vachement bô et vachement rigôlô (l'idée du coupon qui ne donne droit à rien est excellente). Si si.

Cependant, je me permets de faire quelques remarques qui valent ce qu'elles valent (comme Philippe) :

on écrit des "jeux vidéo" (sans le -s et avec un accent... ah ben ouais, si c'est destiné à être distribué sur tout le territoire, y'aura forcément quelques enculeurs de mouches et nazis de la grammaire dans mon genre pour faire la remarque, alors autant corriger de suite)peut-être que c'est voulu, mais le slogan "Des jeux vidéo et encore +" me semble un peu kitsch. J'aurais bien vu un truc plus hardcore genre "Le magazine qui arrache la gueule" : ça dit rien du contenu mais c'est hardcore, et c'est bien là le principal.j'ai dû rater la blague du "Un magajine, autrement bon".est-ce qu'au verso, il vaudrait pas mieux mettre genre deux ou trois couvertures un peu plus grandes plutôt que cinq toutes petites (là j'ai du mal à me figurer ce que ça va donner une fois imprimé, mais j'ai dans l'idée qu'en l'état actuel on aura du mal à lire ne serait-ce que les gros titres... mais après je suis bigleux, alors faut m'excuser)
Mais félicitations encore une fois, hein  :;):

----------


## Ulyses

J'avais une petite propostition,
Comme le site propose un coin revente, serait-il possible de proposer (en option pour les vendeurs le désirant) un montant de la somme de l'objet vendu.
Je m'explique par une tit exemple:
"Vend grosse épée de haxorz 150 euros fdp inclus, 20% de la vente seront versés à CPC."
Je ne sais pas si légalement c'est faisable, mais ça me smble intéressant.

----------


## JudaGrumme

20%  ::O: 

Légalement ça m'étonnerait que ça soit faisable en l'état de toute façon. :GMB:

----------


## bigxtra

> 20%


Clair que si tout le monde continue à montrer autant d'enthousiasme à vouloir donner ses sous à CPC, on va attirer la MIVILUDES  ::ninja::

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Je préfère attendre vos commentaires.


C'est chouette !  :;): 

J'aime bien l'idée de voir à travers au verso, mais sur la phrase "magajine autrement bon" avec la réflexion des couvs ça fait un peu fouillis.
L'idée de la tronçonneuse à la place des ciseaux est bonne.
Pour le slogan, c'est vrai que ça pourrait être mieux. Le principal est là mais ce n'est pas très accrocheur. Pourquoi ne pas reprendre la description du site : "du matos, des jeux vidéo et des pop-corn" ?

Sinon globalement je trouve ça bon.

----------


## Narm

Puisque apparemment le magasine à besoin de plus d'abonnés, pourquoi ne pas faire un système de parrainage ?
Le parrain est une personne qui possède déjà un abonnement, le filleul celui qui en prend un nouveau. Et l'on peut imaginer que le parrain reçoit x numéros gratos, le filleul lui x-1.
Et à son tour le filleul pourrait parrainer et recevoir x numéros.

----------


## CapPaddy

> Franchement vous devriez essayer de mettre en place un abonnement inutile au site. A la limite avec la suppression des pubs du site (sauf les pubs couly, faut pas déconner) si vous n'y perdez pas au change.


Han putain, ça se serait mortel. J'aime pas les pubs, bien que j'ai désactivé AdBlock juste pour le site CPC. Mais un abonnement sans pub, ça rapporterait plus que des pubs affichées, non ? Après, à voir.

Pis des conneries qui font toujours marrer, genre des vidéos de la rédac'. Ca doit pas coûter grand chose à faire, et ça peut alimenter une éventuelle rubrique payante. Un truc à la Gamekult quoi.

Mais ça, je signe direct.

Bon, en tout cas, ben bon courage avec cette crise. J'essaierai de faire ce que je peux pour aider mon Canard préféré. Bien que la crise, on se la mange tous plus au moins dans la gueule (ou ça va pas tarder).

----------


## Darkath

> Han putain, ça se serait mortel. J'aime pas les pubs, bien que j'ai désactivé AdBlock juste pour le site CPC. Mais un abonnement sans pub, ça rapporterait plus que des pubs affichées, non ? Après, à voir.


carrément bourrez le site de pubs et proposez l'option sans pubs en option avec l'abonnement au mag, une pierre, 2 coups !

----------


## Bebealien

Bon ben hop abonnement pris, puisque vous avez besoin de cash immédiatement.

----------


## Flappie

Pas sûr que ça marche de remplir les pages de pubs. Il ne s'agit pas de faire fuir les gens. Les plus malins activeront Adblock Plus et donc le surplus de pub n'aura servi à rien... Je suis toujours OK pour un abonnement spécial pour bénéficier de goodies ou autres mais pas un abonnement "spécial sans pub que je pourrais avoir le même gratos en utilisant ABP".

----------


## golwin

Pour tout nouvel abonnement : un sous-titre offert !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/825...9f8a3ad96b.gif


 J'aime bien.

----------


## Akodo

Ou alors sur le forum, 10 euros = 1 point racheté  ::ninja::

----------


## Euklif

> Quand je vois que plein de gens encensent IG mag et que vous vous galérez, je suis quand même bien dégouté.
> 
> [...]
> 
> [J]e me rend compte que quand on lit la presse JV en général depuis quelques années, on a la sensation que vous êtes des parias finis.
> 
> [Blabla]


IG mag est si mauvais que ça? J'demande parceque j'arrive pas à le trouver perso.

Et pour la deuxième remarque... Tiens, mais c'est que c'est vrai ça en fait.
Y a pas si lontemps z'avez eu vos 5 minutes de gloire sur le moov mais c'est tout ce dont je me souvienne. S'marrant mais j'avais jamais percuté. Et quand je repense à Gameblog et sa lèche intensive à tout le paf qu'ils peuvent cotoyer, d'un coté& j'trouve ça dommage mais d'un autre, j'pense que ça vaut mieux...

----------


## O.Boulon

On n'est pas vraiment Star System.

----------


## Darkath

Mais ça vous a jamais tenté de faire parler de vous ?  ::P:

----------


## TheToune

> On n'est pas vraiment Star System.


Ça vous donne un côté mystique/timide des plus excitant *grrr* ::wub:: 

 ::P:

----------


## CapPaddy

Moi j'dis qu'il faut taxer les ventes sur le forum d'au moins 10%  :B):

----------


## Silver

> Y'avait le truc de Silver qui commençait bien aussi...


Ah ah !  :Cigare:  




> M'enfin ce n'est que mon avis, et comme toujours il ne vaut rien.


Damned ! Au moins j'y aurai cru pendant un court instant.  ::|: 


Plus sérieusement est-ce que ce serait possible de déplacer ce sujet dans Tout ou rien au lieu des Jeux du forum s'il vous plait ?  :Emo:

----------


## golwin

L'abonnement (6 mois / 1 an)  : 2€ par mois pour soutenir le forum - abonnés différenciés par une couleur des sous-titres différente des non-abonnés. Ca soude la communauté.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ou ça crée un schisme entre les payants/profiteurs.

Nan le mieux ça reste de vendre des heures de plaisir avec Gringo.

----------


## Vader_666

Ouais enfin l'argument opposant payant ("vrais" fanas les seuls, les purs) et les autres (les pauvres "leechers", pillant sans donner juste rétribution donc pseudo-canards) me semble idiot. On est des grands, la communauté est plutôt mature, je pense que ce n'est pas parce que on a participé de quelques euros et qu'on a une médaille en chocolat qu'on va ne plus se sentir pisser (surtout sur les autres :P) et que les personnes qui ne le font pas vont faire un complexe d'infériorité.

Non ?

----------


## Super_Newbie

Bon les gens pour commencer, il faut devenir un peu bling bling. Comme disait mon maître à penser Jacques Seguela : "si tu veux attirer les putes et le champagne, fais la à l'américaine!"
dont acte:

Ajoutez une balise Vimeo et je vous donne 100 dollars pour commencer déjà...

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Ouais enfin l'argument opposant payant ("vrais" fanas les seuls, les purs) et les autres (les pauvres "leechers", pillant sans donner juste rétribution donc pseudo-canards) me semble idiot. On est des grands, la communauté est plutôt mature, je pense que ce n'est pas parce que on a participé de quelques euros et qu'on a une médaille en chocolat qu'on va ne plus se sentir pisser (surtout sur les autres :P) et que les personnes qui ne le font pas vont faire un complexe d'infériorité.
> 
> Non ?


 
Bienvenue dans la réalité  ::lol:: 


Sinon, quel est le coût des serveurs TF2 ou L4D ? Est-ce que ça pèse beaucoup sur le budget ? Parce que s'il faut en arriver là, vous pourriez envisager de les supprimer ou de diminuer leur nombre...  :Emo:

----------


## Darkath

Quand je vous disait que les microtransactions ça carburait :

http://www.jeuxvideo.com/boite-a-ide...te-a-idees.php

En gros avec ce nouveau systeme on peut voter et proposer de idées d'articles, et si on paye on peut avoir un voix qui compte pour 10, pour booster le classement

c'est pas très éthiquement correct, mais je suis sur que ça marche ^^

----------


## alegria unknown

> Bon alors déjà bravo, parce que c'est vachement bô et vachement rigôlô (l'idée du coupon qui ne donne droit à rien est excellente). Si si.
> 
> Cependant, je me permets de faire quelques remarques qui valent ce qu'elles valent (comme Philippe) :
> 
> on écrit des "jeux vidéo" (sans le -s et avec un accent... ah ben ouais, si c'est destiné à être distribué sur tout le territoire, y'aura forcément quelques enculeurs de mouches et nazis de la grammaire dans mon genre pour faire la remarque, alors autant corriger de suite)peut-être que c'est voulu, mais le slogan "Des jeux vidéo et encore +" me semble un peu kitsch. J'aurais bien vu un truc plus hardcore genre "Le magazine qui arrache la gueule" : ça dit rien du contenu mais c'est hardcore, et c'est bien là le principal.j'ai dû rater la blague du "Un magajine, autrement bon".est-ce qu'au verso, il vaudrait pas mieux mettre genre deux ou trois couvertures un peu plus grandes plutôt que cinq toutes petites (là j'ai du mal à me figurer ce que ça va donner une fois imprimé, mais j'ai dans l'idée qu'en l'état actuel on aura du mal à lire ne serait-ce que les gros titres... mais après je suis bigleux, alors faut m'excuser)
> Mais félicitations encore une fois, hein





> C'est chouette ! 
> 
> J'aime bien l'idée de voir à travers au verso, mais sur la phrase "magajine autrement bon" avec la réflexion des couvs ça fait un peu fouillis.
> L'idée de la tronçonneuse à la place des ciseaux est bonne.
> Pour le slogan, c'est vrai que ça pourrait être mieux. Le principal est là mais ce n'est pas très accrocheur. Pourquoi ne pas reprendre la description du site : "du matos, des jeux vidéo et des pop-corn" ?
> 
> Sinon globalement je trouve ça bon.


Okaaaay. Je note tout ça aussi. Et merci pour vos éloges  ::o: 
Mais faites gaffe, faut pas trop flatter mon ego (gogo danny go) quand même, après je me pisse dessus.  ::ninja:: 
Pour l'abonnement, je le prendrais au mois de mai (je déménage), même si comme quelques autres, j'aimais bien le prendre chez le marchand de journaux.

----------


## NitroG42

> Quand je vous disait que les microtransactions ça carburait :
> 
> http://www.jeuxvideo.com/boite-a-ide...te-a-idees.php
> 
> En gros avec ce nouveau systeme on peut voter et proposer de idées d'articles, et si on paye on peut avoir un voix qui compte pour 10, pour booster le classement
> 
> c'est pas très éthiquement correct, mais je suis sur que ça marche ^^


Ah j'ai cherché pour retrouver où j'avais vu ce lien...
Alors pour moi c'est clair, ce système est complètement honteux, payer pour acheter plus de voix... Nan mais c'est n'importe quoi.
En plus sur Canard PC, je serai forcé de faire un dossier "Les jeux de sexes en 3d", et d'y passer tout mon forfait en allopass/sms, donc non.
 ::ninja:: 
Non mais je trouve ca un peu naze de donner de l'argent pour du vote, ca nique tout le principe...
Je préfère autant envoyer un sms de don contre rien du tout tiens.
Après c'est mon opinion, ca n'engage que moi et mes convictions pourries.

----------


## Elma

> Ah j'ai cherché pour retrouver où j'avais vu ce lien...
> Alors pour moi c'est clair, ce système est complètement honteux, payer pour acheter plus de voix... Nan mais c'est n'importe quoi.
> En plus sur Canard PC, je serai forcé de faire un dossier "Les jeux de sexes en 3d", et d'y passer tout mon forfait en allopass/sms, donc non.
> 
> Non mais je trouve ca un peu naze de donner de l'argent pour du vote, ca nique tout le principe...
> Je préfère autant envoyer un sms de don contre rien du tout tiens.
> Après c'est mon opinion, ca n'engage que moi et mes convictions pourries.


Completement d'accord, ca revient à acheter le vote. Désolé mais c'est vraiment ultra pourri comme procédé.

----------


## Darkath

> c'est vraiment ultra pourri comme procédé.


Depuis quand JV.com c'est bien vous me direz ?  ::happy2::

----------


## fouizlala

Quand je vois tous ces élans, la main sur le coeur et l'autre à ouvrir le porte monnaie, je comprends mieux pourquoi toutes les multinationales dépensent tant pour leur image.

 ::sad::

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Haha, "multinationales pour leur image" !?

----------


## fouizlala

> Haha, "multinationales pour leur image" !?


Bah wai j'suis sur que Total serait près à rembourser les frais de soins des futur cancers des bénévoles qui se sont fait chiés à nettoyer les plages et les oiseaux suite au naufrage de l'Erika, pour avoir ne serait-ce qu'un dixième du crédit moralité/intégrité que peut avoir CPC auprès de ses lecteurs.
Mais quand on est pourri et cupide on pourri le monde et dépense des millions en campagnes publicitaires pour tenter de faire avaler aux gens qu'on est gentils.
C'est beau. Total (Elf) vous n'y irez plus.

----------


## Boitameuh

Ouais les politiques c'est tous des pourris... hips !..

----------


## fouizlala

> Ouais les politiques c'est tous des pourris... hips !..


A ce que je sache les dirigeants de Total ne sont pas encore au pouvoir politique (enfin pas officiellement même si j'imagine que leurs avis comptent très grandement).

----------


## Darkath

> Bah wai j'suis sur que Total serait près à rembourser les frais de soins des futur cancers des bénévoles qui se sont fait chiés à nettoyer les plages et les oiseaux suite au naufrage de l'Erika, pour avoir ne serait-ce qu'un dixième du crédit moralité/intégrité que peut avoir CPC auprès de ses lecteurs.
> Mais quand on est pourri et cupide on pourri le monde et dépense des millions en campagnes publicitaires pour tenter de faire avaler aux gens qu'on est gentils.
> C'est beau. Total (Elf) vous n'y irez plus.


ça a pas grand chose a faire ici ce genre de polémique a la mords moi le noeud, non ?

----------


## fouizlala

> ça a pas grand chose a faire ici ce genre de polémique a la mords moi le noeud, non ?


Bah tout est question de point de vue.
Déjà ce n'est pas une polémique, mais juste un post. La polémique tu l'engendre en sous entendent que le but était de te mordre le noeud. Je préfère t'arrêter tout de suite. Jamais je ne te mordrais le noeud mec. C'est dégueulasse et en plus tu amène le masochisme homosexuel dans une discution sérieuse et pleine de bons sentiments (et je dis ça sans cynisme aucun).

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Opération Marketing Viral.

Lieu : votre maison de presse habituelle.

Objectif : sortir Canard PC de son anonymat, coincé entre _ insert random title of linux review_  et  _insert random title of hacker review_  en le plaçant devant _insert random title of Future Yellow shit I don't know what review_.

Suivi de la mission : environ tous les jours, et même plusieurs fois par jour dans certain cas.

Hardcore Bonus Achievement  : ne pas mourir de rire lorsqu'on se rend compte que le magazine Playstation officiel et celui qui se targue d'être "100% indépendant" sont faits par la même boîte.

----------


## Darkath

Chez moi les Canards pc sont devant tous les magazines no-name et ce chez tous les marchands de journaux ou je vais, donc je fait quoi Ek ?

----------


## fouizlala

> Chez moi les Canards pc sont devant tous les magazines no-name et ce chez tous les marchands de journaux ou je vais, donc je fait quoi Ek ?


C'est pas comme ça que tu vas vas emballer ce soir (pour ton noeud tout ça).

----------


## Ouhlala

Je viens de lire les 18 pages de ce topic, et on trouve de bonnes suggestions :

Comme Decapfour, ce qui est vraiment agréable dans la communauté Cpc "oueb" , c'est la convivialité, une certaine maturité, et l'entraide . Faire participer les forumeurs talentueux dans les news du site est une idée intéressante, même si ça me fait mal pour Rabot qui doit se voir remplacer par des "concurrents" gratuit . Ce serait un moyen de rendre les news du site plus nombreuses et "à jour" , avec néanmoins une possibilité que ça concurrence le magazine papier.
Pour le moment, la meilleure solution que j'entrevois est d'augmenter de manière très notable vos abonnés "papier" , même si ce n'est que pour un an , histoire de vous permettre de respirer et de trouver/mettre en place une solution viable. Cà, malgré la crise actuelle, il doit y avoir moyen de mobiliser la communauté cpc .

Certains ont proposés de rendre une partie du site payante . Personnellement, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit une bonne idée :  Comme indiqué à de nombreuses reprises , l'esprit communautaire de cpc est très présent,  et mettre un statut qui separe les "payeur" des autres (visible via une icone ou avatar, ou autre) , peut éventuellement avoir comme conséquence de créer des "clans" .

Ne connaissant pas votre lien avec Gandi (autre qu'amical), je ne sais pas comment sont gerés les frais des serveurs .  Peut-être y a-t-il moyen de faire payer un léger abonnement (4 euros par mois?) afin d'accéder à ces serveurs ?  Je pense qu'on est pas mal à être venu sur ce forum/site à force d'en avoir marre de jouer avec des boulets sur certains jeux online (tf2, l4d..) . Les serv Cpc sont de qualité , et pour le moment je ne suis tombé qu'avec des joueurs sympas et matures. Il faudra laisser un ou 2 serveurs "gratuits" pour faire de la pub . Quelques euros par mois ce n'est pas la mort, si c'est pour jouer dans de bonnes conditions.

On rappelle qu'une société comme Ankama (la boite à la mode en ce moment, que je connais pour y avoir travaillé plus d'un an) , s'est fait des couilles en or avec un jeu "potable sans plus" (c'est juste mon avis strictement personnel), grâce à un abonnement bas prix, des graphismes aguicheurs et à un "bagout" hors norme . Ils ont même pu réinjecter des sous dans une chaine comme Nolife (bon, là, la raison n'est pas juste parce qu'ils aiment la chaine ) et se sont aussi pas mal diversifiés (le merchandising marche très bien, l'edition aussi) et je doute qu'ils s'arrêtent là .

Voili voilà pour mon avis tardif . *part se coucher*

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ma tête et mon foie on trop travaillé ce soir pour répondre un truc constructif.

Je me demande juste à quelle heure tu as commencé à lire le topic. 20h35 ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Bah le merchandising c'est bien mais c'est surtout une pompe à fric quand tu as pluq eu 5000 lecteurs  ::P:  M'enfin on est sûrement nombreux sur ce forum à attendre des mugs ou autre t-shirt sérigraphé Couly, mais le lecteur gros bêta ? Pas sûr hein. 
M'enfin là le truc auquel je pense c'est un abonnement avec ce t-shirt magique que ce serait une idée super et que je m'abonne tout de suite. 
Ou même un abonnement avec paiement fractionné (White Dwarf dont le contenu est pourtant à peine plus qu'un catalogue scénarisé propose le paiement trimestriel qui est sympa et d'ailleurs aussi un abo avec figurine -moche- exclusive).

----------


## redsensei

Sinon, dans les idées à la con : Un powerpoint Canard PC  ::O: 

Je m'explique, avec toutes les superbes blagues que les petits canetons postent

dans le topic des "Blagues à la Ruqier" on pourrait faire un cercueil recueil hebdomadaire

du pire du meilleur des blaques et les autres canetons ceux qui sont censés être au taf pourraient ensuite répandre la bonne parole  :B): 



Et aussi, dans les idées vraiment à la con mais il faut que je la sorte quand même :
"une interview de Dieudonné sur la vision du monde au travers des jeux vidéos et surtout Résident evil V"

Cela ferait surement du "buzz" ?

----------


## Pimûsu

Bon je viens d'arriver et j'n'ai eu le temps que de lire le post en biais mais sur les flyers, je trouve qu'on devrait mettre le bulletin d'adhésion au dos histoire de gagner du temps...

Enfin je dis ça je pourrais en poser une pleine pile à chaque étage de mon immeuble, de ma boite, à coté des 20 minutes et Metro le matin, ...

Un flyer pliable avec genre un mini test, un mini news à la con et une info matos... et une blague carrambar avec Rémi qui se fait enterrer vivant !

Je regarde ce que je peux faire de potable et je vous poste ^^ tant pis pour la pub du métro parisien pour le mod de zoulou, elle attendra et mon mug aussi  ::'(: 

Viva Canal Pècé !

Edit : ou plutôt une page A4 juste recto, plus simple à faure et à distribuer au milieu des 20 minutes ^^

----------


## Roland Flure

> Sinon, quel est le coût des serveurs TF2 ou L4D ? Est-ce que ça pèse beaucoup sur le budget ? Parce que s'il faut en arriver là, vous pourriez envisager de les supprimer ou de diminuer leur nombre...


Ca ne serait pas si dramatique.
Vu le nombre de joueurs qu'on est, on n'aurait pas de mal à se cotiser pour en ouvrir.

----------


## Doc TB

Les serveurs de jeux ne (nous) coutent rien du tout.

----------


## El Gringo

> Les serveurs de jeux ne (nous) coutent rien du tout.


Ben si, on les loue pas cher normalement maintenant...  ::huh::

----------


## Le_Furet_Noir

Je viens juste de tomber sur ce sujet brûlant, j'ai pas eu la force de lire l'intégralité du topic et perso je ne peux pas faire grand-chose pour aider à résoudre le schmilblick. Moi qui trouvais chelou de voir le nombre de rédacteurs réduire ces derniers temps...
Comme quoi l'appel au sondage dans le N°189 n'est pas chose inutile pour les lecteurs insouciants.

Petit avis perso : la vente de goodies CPC, c'est du bon. Le prix du zine à déjà monté, même si perso j'en ai rien à cirer : j'aime CPC et je l'achète.

Comme l'a dit Casque, le site est plus communautaire qu'autre chose : si les lecteurs peuvent mettre en commun leurs aptitudes, ce n'est pas "faire le travail des rédacteurs à leur place" mais amener sa propre brique à l'édifice virtuel que constitue Canardplus. Pendant ce temps le magazine continue de vivre, chacun est finalement à sa place et tout s'arrange. Pis dans le même temps, chaque participant a une chance de se révéler et de connaître sa petite heure de gloire avec un article bien écrit et tout (ça sera pas moi, pour sûr :P ).

Pour sûr qu'après le post de Casque, on peut affirmer que CPC a mis sa fierté de côté et n'a pas hésité à demander de l'aide. Perso je trouve qu'il s'agit de la plus grande marque de confiance qu'un magazine puisse faire à ses lecteurs que de proposer un échange de compétences. 'tain si ma nana avait été aussi sincère ! *ahem*  ::ninja::  

Après je suis un beau parleur, car écrire n'est pas mon fort. Je suis juste un pauvre maquettiste/croque-morts (paye ta combo !) en recherche d'emploi. Mais après avoir lu tout ça, je promets d'être plus attentif à la communauté virtuelle (oui je fais partie des lecteurs "papier" à la base).

Unissons-nous les mecs, y'a plein de mémés dans les rues avec des sacs pleins de biftons ! YEE-HA !

----------


## redsensei

> Les serveurs de jeux ne (nous) coutent rien du tout.


AIE ...  ::cry::  l'honnêteté ça pique les yeux


[edit] Je précise : Je ne voudrais pas que mon post soit mal interprété.
Je veux bien dire que Doc TB est vachement honnête de reconnaitre que les serveurs ne vous coutent rien alors qu'on veux tous filer du pognon.
Après s'il se goure c'est encore un coup pour Hoaxbuster :P

----------


## El Gringo

> AIE ...  l'honnêteté ça pique les yeux


Hé si je me trompe je suis pas malhonnête, ok ? Mais je suis sûr de me rappeler d'une discussion à Gandi qui se terminait en gros par : "maintenant on paye."

----------


## Doc TB

> Hé si je me trompe je suis pas malhonnête, ok ? Mais je suis sûr de me rappeler d'une discussion à Gandi qui se terminait en gros par : "maintenant on paye."


En fait, on a deux serveurs physiques à nous pour les serveurs de jeux qui ne coutent rien, mais on doit avoir quelques parts des serveurs RPS de chez Gandi. Enfin, si on les as encore.

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Hé si je me trompe je suis pas malhonnête, ok ? Mais je suis sûr de me rappeler d'une discussion à Gandi qui se terminait en gros par : "maintenant on paye."


Ils gardent ton vomi en otage et ils le tuent si vous payez pas ?  :tired:

----------


## Nonok

::sad::  A la lecture de quelques pages du topic, j'ai été un peu effrayé. Mais bon, c'est toujours mieux de savoir que le magasine n'est pas menacé. 

J'ai beau reflechir, j'ai du mal à savoir comment je pourrais vous aider, à part quand je met les Canard PC devant ces merde ignoble de Lamerz Mag et P2P Mag dans la librairie en bas de chez moi. Je ne pense pas que les mods fassent parti de la ligne éditoriale du site et c'est bien dommage vu tous les contacts moddeurs que j'ai.

----------


## Boitameuh

> Moi aussi, par contre j'aimerai bien que ce soit les admins ou membres de la rédac qui choisissent les sous-titres, comme ça se fait actuellement.


My bad...

----------


## Altyki

::lol::

----------


## Roland Flure

> My bad...


Si tu veux changer de sous-titre, tu peux venir chez moi et laisser ta mère appeler la rédac' parce que tu réponds pas au téléphone  :B):

----------


## Boitameuh

Keuwa ? Quel rapport avec les betteraves ?

Je pige pas là.

----------


## Roland Flure

oh, rien de spécial. Non, vraiment.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> My bad...


 :haha:

----------


## Boitameuh

> oh, rien de spécial. Non, vraiment.


La vache c'est épique ça !

----------


## redsensei

Voila un petit projet de flyer A4 à imprimer.

Merci par avance pour les critiques positives  ou constructives

----------


## Anonyme871

J'aime le truc sur Hadopi. Après j'accroche pas trop au reste, désolé.

----------


## El Gringo

Y'a des accroches marrantes, mais c'est un peu trop private joke dans l'ensemble. C'est sympa de proposer un truc en tout cas, mais là on entre en pré-bouclage à l'arrache alors on a pas trop le temps de penser à autre chose qu'au magazine...

----------


## Acteon

Et un calendrier genre les dieux du stade, mais la ça serait genre les dieux tout courts.
Gringo a pwal  :Bave:  avec sa cagoule  :Bave: 
Doc Tb avec une alim devant le sguegue,
Zoulou et son renard mort, Boulon et une contrebasse.
Je serais vous j'y songerais, ou pas.  ::lol::

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

> Et un calendrier genre les dieux du stade, mais la ça serait genre les dieux tout courts.
> Gringo a pwal  avec sa cagoule 
> Doc Tb avec une alim devant le sguegue,
> Zoulou et son renard mort, Boulon et une contrebasse.
> Je serais vous j'y songerais, ou pas.


Threanor avec un chat.  :Bave:

----------


## Kawett

Yop,

j'ai lu que la première page,

je suis venu visiter ce site suite à des posts sur d'autres forums qui disaient que les gars de Canard Pc étaient des vieux joueurs ayant toucher à tout et que lorsqu'ils test un jeu ils hésitent pas à dire que c'est une daube si ça l'est!

Bref tout ça pour dire que j'me suis dit, tient y aura peut être le dernier numéro sorti à télécharger pour voir ce que ça donne .... mais non rien !

Donc j'en viens au sujet initial, vous ne vendez pas une version téléchargeable ? 
même si c'est moins cher que la version papier ça toucherait un autre public ... moi perso je suis associable et impatient, j'ai pas envie d'aller acheter le mag en boutique, ni de m'abonner 6 mois si je sais pas ce que le mag donne, et ni d'attendre 4 jours pour recevoir un numéro commandé online. 
(ou bien ça éxiste mais j'ai mal chercher ?)

Enfin voilà, si c'est pas un fake votre histoire de thune et si vous voulez de mes 2 euros, je need un mag téléchargeable!

----------


## Nelfe

Y'a le premier disponible en pdf, enfin il l'était sur l'ancienne version du site, ptet pas la nouvelle...

----------


## O.Boulon

On va tenter l'expérience du mag téléchargeable à partir du prochain numéro, via le kiosque de Relay.

----------


## Le_Furet_Noir

> Threanor avec un chat.


...sans les mains  :^_^:

----------


## redsensei

> Y'a des accroches marrantes, mais c'est un peu trop private joke dans l'ensemble. C'est sympa de proposer un truc en tout cas, mais là on entre en pré-bouclage à l'arrache alors on a pas trop le temps de penser à autre chose qu'au magazine...


J'offre une tourné de pizzas quatre-fromages  :B): (4979 8765 9999 Exp : 13/99)

Sinon, pour le flyer, j'ai essayé d'être moins private joke mais je crois que vous m'avez trop lavé le cerveau  :B):

----------


## El Gringo

> ...


Salut,
Y'a le numéro 1 en pdf mais ça date un peu, sinon y'a quelques tests dispo dans la page de données. Et c'est pas notre but d'être méchant mais on se gène pour l'être si nécessaire, tu peux voir les notes dans la même base de donnée. Sinon y'aura l'option relay, comme le disait boulon. Mais si t'es vraiment joueur abonne-toi à l'aveuglette, tu pourras toujours résilier plus tard si tu regrettes vraiment.  ::):

----------


## Casque Noir

Merci à tous pour vos idées. On va regarder tout cela, trier, et réaliser ce qui est raisonnablement faisable. Et merci pour les flyers !

---------- Post added at 21h14 ---------- Previous post was at 21h12 ----------




> En fait, on a deux serveurs physiques à nous pour les serveurs de jeux qui ne coutent rien, mais on doit avoir quelques parts des serveurs RPS de chez Gandi. Enfin, si on les as encore.


Ah si, le site ne coûte pas grand chose si ce n'est les disques qui crament les uns derrières les autres, Gandi nous aidant de ce côté là, mais les serveurs de jeux nous coûtent de l'argent bien que ça reste raisonnable il est vrai.

----------


## John Kay

> On va tenter l'expérience du mag téléchargeable à partir du prochain numéro, via le kiosque de Relay.


Ah mince, pour avoir testé, Relay c'est super relou, avec un logiciel à installer sur l'ordi, à partir duquel on peut lire les mags. Son concurrent, "lekiosque", permet de lire sans télécharger de logiciel, c'est moins relou. Peut-être qu'ils prennent aussi une marge honteuse aussi, je sais pas  :^_^: .

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Ouais mais Relay c'est plus connu non ? En tout cas, c'est le leader en Belgique si je ne me trompe. Des Relay j'en vois partout. Donc à mon avis ils doivent toucher plus de monde via Relay.

Mais je me trompe peut-être.

----------


## xheyther

Les relay ils ont un contrat avec la branche de la sncf qui gère les gares (ils appellent ça l'escale mais c'est pour se la péter). Donc forcement c'est 'achement plus connu (en france) que le kiosque....

----------


## Grosnours

> On va tenter l'expérience du mag téléchargeable à partir du prochain numéro, via le kiosque de Relay.


Ah merci, merci !
Excellente nouvelle que voila, je suis heureux.  ::lol:: 




> Ah mince, pour avoir testé, Relay c'est super relou, avec un logiciel à installer sur l'ordi, à partir duquel on peut lire les mags. Son concurrent, "lekiosque", permet de lire sans télécharger de logiciel, c'est moins relou. Peut-être qu'ils prennent aussi une marge honteuse aussi, je sais pas .


Même s'il faut lire le binz uniquement les jours fériés entre 3h45 et 4h21, en caleçon et en sacrifiant 3 poulets, ce sera déjà infiniment mieux que de ne pas avoir cette possibilité.

EDIT : je viens de vérifier et c'est bien accessible partout dans le monde. Chouette !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Pour Relay c'est pareil avec la SNCB.

----------


## Kami93

> Les relay ils ont un contrat avec la branche de la sncf qui gère les gares (ils appellent ça l'escale mais c'est pour se la péter). Donc forcement c'est 'achement plus connu (en france) que le kiosque....


Et tous les hopitaux publics pratiquement....

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Pareil. Merde, ça fait peur.

----------


## Kami93

Je vais passer pour un con mais je viens juste de remarquer (après avoir lu ce thread donc) qu'effectivement aucune pub....sur le site....alors bon je bloque systematiquement avec adblock et tout mais là en mode "nature" ya rien , pas de flash pas de trucs qui clignote, certes c'est agréable mais c'est bizarre en fait, ya que Nofrag que je connaisse dans ce "cas" là (enfin ya un encadré pub google) et font régulieremnt des habillages de sites pour les sorties.
Sinon pourquoi pas faire comme HFR une pub dans le forum pour ceux qui visitent en non inscrit (le deuxieme post est systematiquement une petite pub qui s'affiche en fait si on n'est pas loggué ) ?

----------


## Yshuya

> J'ai pensé à contacter la RTBF, ils pourraient peut-être en parler dans une émission comme "Au Quotidien" pour ceux qui connaisse.
> 
> S'ils aiment (ce qui serait fort possible), ça ferait une bonne pub qui ne coute rien !



Tu l'as envoyé ce mail ?

Franchement cela pourrait peut être donner quelque chose. Je viens d'en rédiger un et je l'ai envoyé. On verra bien faut juste qu'il ne regarde pas l'heure d'envoie.

Bon vu que je suis pauvre et sans sous .... L'abonnement ne sera pas pour tout de suite par contre j'ai une petite idée.

Comme dit page (Inséré un nombre), vous avez fait pas mal de truc conjointement avec matériel.net ... je me demandais si vous ne pourriez pas leur proposer de la pub sur le site par le biais de la section Hardware.

Je ne sais pas si vous trouvez que cela touche à votre "éthique" (les guillemets sont pour gringo).

Bon pour la pub, je pensais en faite à un plugin développer qui existe déjà sur certains sites que lorsque tu postes un message et que dans le message par exemple tu as GTX8800 et bien un petit onglet sur la souris s'ouvre et affiche des prix pour acheter cet conasse de 8800.

En plus vous pourriez faire cela pour les sites de cul avec tous les mots qui passent par ici .... c'est la fortune assurée.

Bon je vais dormir... bonne nuit :X

----------


## Sheraf

CPC c'est deja passé dans le grand journal ou un truc du genre sur canal dans une rubrique "les magasines que personne ne lit".

Ch'uis pas sur que ce soit de la bonne pub, en plus je crois que le mec était pas très vendeur... Enfin c'est ce que m'a dit un pote qui l'a vu (l'emission) quand il s'est foutu de ma gueule.


edit: google t'es trop fort:

----------


## Pigno

C'est l'édition spéciale (truc d'entre midi et deux sur Canal), mais ça date un peu vu le présentateur,c'était la saison dernière ça.
Mais sinon le "comique", il m'a toujours soulé dans cette émission.... une raison de plus pour pas l'aimer  ::(:

----------


## L'Inkagoulé

Je préfère encore les rires enregistrés aux rires forcés.

Gnignigni, les journaux que personne ne lit. Quel trou du cul.

----------


## golwin

"qu'on parle de moi en bien ou en mal, peu importe. l'essentiel, c'est qu'on parle de moi! "
_Léon Zitrone_

----------


## Alab

> . Demander aux acheteurs réguliers du mag de s'abonner (c'est finalement plus rentable pour nous, dans l'immédiat en tout cas)


Mais moi je voulais faire rentrer des sous aussi à mon buraliste préféré.  ::cry:: 

Mais bon si ça va mal et que les abonnements vous arrange plus personnellement je m'abonnerai bien (youpi plus besoin d'aller le chercher à pied 3 jours après sa sortie parce que je l'aurais oublié !  ::lol::  ).

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Je préfère encore les rires enregistrés aux rires forcés.
> 
> Gnignigni, les journaux que personne ne lit. Quel trou du cul.


Moi j'aimais bien cette rubrique, mais bon là, ça tombe un peu à plat parce que normalement il prend des magazines un peu sérieux, enfin en tout cas qui se prennent au sérieux même s'ils s'appellent " Questions Boulange", il sort des phrases hors contexte et c'est vrai qu'il y a des conneries sans nom dans ces mag'. Le problème avec CPC c'est que le ton était déjà débile et assumé, alors il n'y a pas de détournement ici.

N'empêche que pour les gens qui ne connaissent pas CPC ça a dû leur paraître totalement abscons, donc drôle.

----------


## XWolverine

En plus c'était le hors série HW.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Je préfère encore les rires enregistrés aux rires forcés.
> 
> Gnignigni, les journaux que personne ne lit. Quel trou du cul.


Ouais surtout qu'il s'est approprié mon texte comme si c'est lui qui l'avait écrit et qui tournait en ridicule un test sérieux. C'est un peu de la violation de propriété intellectruelle.
Ca m'a légèrement irrité.

----------


## Le_Furet_Noir

T'irrite pas pour des cons, ils se décrédibilise tout seul : la seule vanne qui m'a fait marrer, c'est celle du Canard.

Mais bon, c'est vrais que c'est dur d'être chroniqué par des cons :/

----------


## La Mimolette

> Mais bon, c'est vrais que c'est facile d'être chroniqué par des cons :/


_Fixed_

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ouais surtout qu'il s'est approprié mon texte comme si c'est lui qui l'avait écrit et qui tournait en ridicule un test sérieux. C'est un peu de la violation de propriété intellectruelle.
> Ca m'a légèrement irrité.


Faites leur un procès ça vous fera de la pub.

----------


## Le_Furet_Noir

Une pub d'emmerdeurs, oui...

Bon c'est quand qu'on fait des badges, des T-shirts et des autocollants à mettre sur les feux rouges entre "meeting LO" et "Jeanine 06-33-ptout-ptout" ?

----------


## Thomasorus

> On n'est pas vraiment Star System.


Y a une nuance entre aller à toutes les soirées parisiennes branchouilles et trouver des partenariats avec quelques sites pour vous faire connaitre.

Fin bon casque a dit qu'ils allaient étudier un peu tout, attendons les retours.  :;):

----------


## golwin

Comme quoi faut pas grand chose pour qu'on parle de vous : un sujet accrocheur et un article bien rédigé...  :;):

----------


## JK Duss

> Ah merci, merci !
> Excellente nouvelle que voila, je suis heureux. 
> 
> 
> 
> Même s'il faut lire le binz uniquement les jours fériés entre 3h45 et 4h21, en caleçon et en sacrifiant 3 poulets, ce sera déjà infiniment mieux que de ne pas avoir cette possibilité.
> 
> EDIT : je viens de vérifier et c'est bien accessible partout dans le monde. Chouette !


Pour en revenir au Relay online, c'est super pratique quand tu es expatrie. Perso moi je suis abonne a pas mal de magazines grace a ca, c'est plus chiant que la version papier (ouais le laptop aux WC c'est pas pratique), mais au moins ca permet de les lire et de pas attendre 1 mois pour les recevoir. En tous cas si vous utilisez Relay online, vous allez avoir un nouvel abonne (et puis comme souvent j'oublie que je suis abonne a un magasin via Relay, en gros vous allez gagner un abonne a vie  :B): )

EDIT: pour le fun j'ai tape Canard PC dans leur truc de recherche, un resultat : Picsou Magzine  :B):

----------


## Graouu

> Edit : ou plutôt une page A4 juste recto, plus simple à faure et à distribuer au milieu des 20 minutes ^^


Me semble (pas sur hein) que les bordels contenant les 20 minutes appartiennent à 20 minutes... Donc ce serait mal venu et génant pour CPC (ou sympathisants) d'y glisser de la pub sauvage...... (A vérifier).

----------


## gnak

Je veux juste apporter ma pierre à l'édifice. Dans la masse grouillante des magazines papier, CPC est à peu près le seul mag qui retienne encore mon attention et j'en ai lu des mags du haut de ma 40aine  ::|:  .Et je ne veux pas voir disparaitre CPC. Si il faut faire un don (et je serais prêt à filer 20 à 30 € par an) vous pouvez compter sur moi. Après que ce soit destiné à un abo VIP truc ou un autocollant usb je m'en tamponne.

----------


## O.Boulon

Vous avez pas envie de faire ça sur un autre topic ?

----------


## ShinSH

> Pour tout nouvel abonnement : un sous-titre offert !


Tiens, une autre technique:
-Les modos vous donnent un sous-titre ridicule, et pour s'en séparer, il faut s'abonner.

La, ca risquerait de mieux marcher  ::ninja::

----------


## bigxtra

> J'en profiterais bien, EkZutWar, pour te demander qui est le messin/nantais/sympa dont tu parlais je crois sur un autre topic, parce que j'en connais un aussi et je me dis qu'il doit pas y en avoir des tonnes. Mais ce serait légèrement HS.


Han la prétérition de malade !


Ouais, c'était juste pour dire que je connais des mots compliqués

Sinon, comme le dit Thomasaurus, on a plus qu'à attendre le verdict de Casque sur toutes ces idées de folie, mais n'empêche que l'impression de flyers (quitte à la faire financer par les canards) et la distribution par un genre de CPC Street Team, ça le ferait velu. Une campagne de pub, c'est quand même un putain de joli cadeau.




> -Les modos vous donnent un sous-titre ridicule, et pour s'en séparer, il faut s'abonner.


En tout cas moi je suis fan du tien.

----------


## Boitameuh

> Tiens, une autre technique:
> -Les modos vous donnent un sous-titre ridicule, et pour s'en séparer, il faut s'abonner.
> 
> La, ca risquerait de mieux marcher


Si je m'abonne ça risque de confirmer le mien, alors je sais pas...

----------


## deeeg

Salut, juste un petit mot d'encouragement... 

Z'êtes les seuls journalistes que je trouve bien dans le milieu informatique "papier", faut que ça dure, j'aurais pas honte de porter un de vos T-shirts...

----------


## Sk-flown

> Pour tout nouvel abonnement : un sous-titre offert !


Moi je propose "Go" comme sous-titre pour toi.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Raaaah, je viens de passer une plombe à répondre au sondage, au moment d'envoyer, paf!, le délai de connexion a expiré.
Je suis vert! Trop la flemme de retaper ma bafouille sur les _pros & cons_ - in inglish in ze text -, bonne nuit !  ::'(:

----------


## Gorth_le_Barbare

> Vous avez pas envie de faire ça sur un autre topic ?


Ah la la ! Boulon quel grand sensible. Devant tant de gentillesse il a peur de craquer et de dire qu'il nous aime. Ça casserait son personnage.

----------


## hiubik

> Ah la la ! Boulon quel grand sensible. Devant tant de gentillesse il a peur de craquer et de dire qu'il nous aime. Ça casserait son personnage.


Ou plutot il va créer un topic:
"Boulon a besoin de nous et nous nous avons besoin de Boulon" 
Pour pouvoir enfin se payer son appart et sa salle de muscu privé  ::):

----------


## skyrider

Juste un message rapide de soutien a l'equipe...
J'ai pas de grandes idees, ni de reel talent qui me permettrait de contribuer au site, donc je vais faire la seule chose reellement en mon pouvoir: prendre un abonnement au lieu d'aller acheter mon Canard toute les semaines...
Ce site me rappelle celui de Joystick a la grande heure (avant qu'il ne soit ferme) ou je me regalais a lire les news d'Ackboo... et il n'y a pas a dire, les serveurs canards TF2 sont surement les plus amicaux et mieux frequentes  :;):   faut pas perdre tout ca!

Longue vie au magajine et au site!

  Skyrider

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Tiens, une autre technique:
> -Les modos vous donnent un sous-titre ridicule, et pour s'en séparer, il faut s'abonner.
> 
> La, ca risquerait de mieux marcher


A la place d'idiot du village global je vais passer à pigeon du village global ?  :tired:

----------


## crAsh

Tout comme certains, j'ai pas d'idées lumineuse, mais j'ai pas d'pétrole non plus.
Donc le seul truc qui me vienne à l'esprit, c'est qu'au lieu de squatter les CPC de mon pote quand il me paye l'apéro (quoi ?), ben j'vais m'prendre un abonnement qui va bien !

Cette communauté est si sympathique que les instigateurs d'une telle bonne ambiance méritent qu'on fasse un effort pour eux !
Hop ! Abonnure pour moi !

----------


## Le_Furet_Noir

Sinon z'avez qu'à faire une maquette à la Elegy, ça vous permettra de vendre le zine à plus de 7€ :P (on peut se foutre de la gueule du contenu, mais ce magazine reste fichtrement beau).

----------


## O.Boulon

> Ah la la ! Boulon quel grand sensible. Devant tant de gentillesse il a peur de craquer et de dire qu'il nous aime. Ça casserait son personnage.


Voui, j'avoue.
D'ailleurs, je note tous les noms de ceux qui s'abonne pour nous aider pour pas les banner dans un excès de pas gentillesse de ma part.

----------


## Aghora

> Voui, j'avoue.
> D'ailleurs, je note tous les noms de ceux qui s'abonne pour nous aider pour pas les banner dans un excès de pas gentillesse de ma part.


Tu sais que c'est un argument ça ? Ca et la flemme d'aller le chercher au kiosque le Samedi ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

On a le droit de taper les gens pour les obliger à acheter CPC ?

----------


## El Gringo

Bien entendu.

----------


## znokiss

L'air de rien, avec son topic, l'autre Wallon, il a bien du lever 25 abonnements, non ?

Moi je suis raide niveau thunes, et je pars en Suisse dans un mois. Sinon, j'aurais bien aussi acheté mon bouclier anti-BAN. T'es abonné, tu peux dire que Fallout 3 say bien et que Madworld saylamayrde.  ::lol::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> T'es abonné, tu peux dire que Fallout 3 say bien et que Madworld saylamayrde.


Racaille.

----------


## Frypolar

> L'air de rien, avec son topic, l'autre Wallon, il a bien du lever 25 abonnements, non ?


En fait il touche un pourcentage  ::ninja:: .

----------


## fouizlala

> CPC a besoin de nouilles et nous avons besoin d'oeufs


J'ai une de ces faims !!

----------


## Silver

> Sinon, j'aurais bien aussi acheté mon bouclier anti-BAN. T'es abonné, tu peux dire que Fallout 3 say bien et que Madworld saylamayrde.


Oula ! Ce n'est pas parce qu'il ne va pas te BAN des forums qu'il te laissera tranquille hein.

N'oublies pas que si tu t'abonnes il a ton adresse, donc il sait où te trouver...  ::ninja::

----------


## O.Boulon

Grillé.
Fait chier.

----------


## NitroG42

> Grillé.
> Fait chier.


"Oh oui Boulon, viens chez moi me fouetter dans ma cave, plus fort, vas-yy huuuuum c'est bon."

Méthode Nitro.
©Gringo

----------


## hiubik

> Voui, j'avoue.
> D'ailleurs, je note tous les noms de ceux qui s'abonne pour nous aider pour pas les banner dans un excès de pas gentillesse de ma part.



je me suis abonné ça veux dire que je peux enfin arrêter de mettre des majuscules ..??   ::P: h34r:

----------


## ERISS

> je me suis abonné ça veux dire que je peux enfin arrêter de mettre des majuscules ..??  h34r:


Gentillesse pour UNE majuscule omise, la prochaine c'est le ban :smile:

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Tougoudoudoudoudouou BAN MAAAAN ! BAN MAAAAAAAN ! (avec la musique de la série des années 60).

----------


## Darkfire8

Coucou!
Je viens de me taper les 2 premières pages et les deux dernières ! Si je peux aider pour quelque chose je suis prêt à vendre mon corps et mon âme pour le forurm sur lequel je passe 10 heures par jours  ::):

----------


## Bicarbosteph

Pareil que bcp d'autre, déjà abo je peux pas faire grand chose de plus (et je viens de découvrir ce thread...)
Si y'a un paypal qqpart, pkoi pas.

Deux choses tout même :
- lorsque vous arrivez sur le site, systématiquement, cliquez sur la pub, c gratuit et ça rapporte un tout petit peu, non ? (pe déjà dit, me suis pas tapé les 20 pages)
- Si vous voulez vendre du PDF ou imprimé, dans ma boite ils utilisent http://stores.lulu.com et comme c'est rats (mes patrons) je pense qu'ils sont compétitifs niveau tarifs. Bon nos docs c'est plutôt genre 150€, donc peut être que pour 5€ ça ne sera pas rentable, mais au cas ou...

----------


## Arseur

Mes yeux  ::cry::

----------


## Darkfire8

> Mes yeux


Il te faut la compétence "jv.com" c'est un skill élite qu'on peut looter après une centaine d'heure sur le-dit site, ou en envoyant 300 textos d'affilés...

Mais tu peux aussi t'en passer, mais il faut pas te plaindre après !
 :^_^:

----------


## IrishCarBomb

En feuilletant d'anciens numéros hier soir, je suis tombé sur un edito lançant "l'Operation Overview". 

En gros, il s'agissait d'aller dans un kiosque/presse/buraliste refourgant CPC, puis en échange d'une mise en avant du mag dans le rayon (pas de néons, de feux d'artifice ou de cornes de remorqueur, juste le décoincer d'entre Hacker Bidule et Linux Pouet Pouet et le coller à côté d'un mag plus vendeur, genre Bâtondejoie ou encore Manettedejoie), prendre en photo le patron de l'établissement et envoyer cette dernière à la rédac avec nom et adresse de l'endroit en question. Le but était d'estampiller ces charmants commerçants "Dealer officiel de CPC". Je ne sais pas si cette opération à porté ses fruits (je ne traînait pas encore sur le site à l'époque) mais je me demandais à tout hasard si on pouvait imaginer de nouveau ce genre d'opération. 

On pourrait par exemple aller dans une presse/kiosque/buraliste/proctologue, proposer le deal au (à la) patron(ne), puis, au lieu de le (la) shooter (je parle de photos là hein, tas de psychopathes drogués au jeux violents !!!), on pourrait prendre ses coordonnées et lui donner un magnifique sticker "dealer officiel de cpc" conçu par un canard talentueux à coller sur son comptoir/caisse/table d'autopsie. Enfin, on communiquerait lesdites coordonnées à cpc.

Cela apporterait un peu d'eau au moulin de la lobotomie publicitaire prévue par CPC, mais cela permettrait aussi de créer directement sur le site une base de données recensant le points de vente du magazine, évitant ainsi d'aller chercher sur trouverlapresse.com qui, soit dit en passant, se plante pas mal de fois.

Voilà voilà, c'est peut-être une idée à la con mais au moins, j'aurais essayé. Non parce que je suis un putain de fanboy de votre mag et de votre site, et je vous le dis tout net : si vous mourez, je vous tue !!!

----------


## Erokh

Si je me rappelle bien, l'opération overview n'avait pas super bien fonctionné: seul une petite dizaine d'adresses avait été au final récoltée.

Et qui plus est, le vendeur que j'avais été prendre en photo avait remis le CPC à l'endroit habituel dès la semaine suivante, l'enfoiré  ::sad::

----------


## Bicarbosteph

> Mes yeux


C'est vrai que j'ai tapé un peu vite pour le coup.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Si je me rappelle bien, l'opération overview n'avait pas super bien fonctionné: seul une petite dizaine d'adresses avait été au final récoltée.
> 
> Et qui plus est, le vendeur que j'avais été prendre en photo avait remis le CPC à l'endroit habituel dès la semaine suivante, l'enfoiré


Oui ça sert pas à grand chose de lutter contre des cons malheureusement. Mais c'était rigolo.

----------


## Le_Furet_Noir

> ...et lui donner un magnifique sticker "dealer officiel de cpc" conçu par un canard talentueux à coller sur son comptoir/caisse/table d'autopsie.


J'y souscris !

----------


## golwin

Un truc qui peut être bien ce serait de proposer un abonnement par virements automatiques mensualisés : Plus de véritables réabonnements, c'est reconductible et ça passe plus facilement de virer 5,90 euros/mois que 70 d'un coup... :mecquiparlepourlui:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Un truc qui peut être bien ce serait de proposer un abonnement par virements automatiques mensualisés : Plus de véritables réabonnements, c'est reconductible et ça passe plus facilement de virer 5,90 euros/mois que 70 d'un coup... :mecquiparlepourlui:


Copiteur d'idée va.

----------


## golwin

Je commence à avoir l'habitude, c'est la deuxième fois en deux jours que je propose une idée qui l'a déjà été...
Désolé.

----------


## NitroG42

> Un truc qui peut être bien ce serait de proposer un abonnement par virements automatiques mensualisés : Plus de véritables réabonnements, c'est reconductible et ça passe plus facilement de virer 5,90 euros/mois que 70 d'un coup... :mecquiparlepourlui:


Attend...
J'ai une meilleure idée...
Ils font un magazine, qu'ils vendent en kiosque à un prix légèrement supérieur aux coûts de l'abonnement...
Et toi, tu aurais juste à aller au kiosque, et à l'acheter tout les mois, presque comme un abonnement.
Putain, je suis un génie !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Attend...
> J'ai une meilleure idée...
> Ils font un magazine, qu'ils vendent en kiosque à un prix légèrement supérieur aux coûts de l'abonnement...
> Et toi, tu aurais juste à aller au kiosque, et à l'acheter tout les mois, *presque* comme un abonnement.
> Putain, je suis un génie !


Tu es *presque* un génie.

----------


## golwin

Oui mais je ne le fais pas...
Je ne suis pas un "consommateur" régulier donc ça représente une perte d'argent importante sur l'ensemble des gens comme moi. D'ailleurs, regarde, maintenant la plupart des mags proposent cette possibilité.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'était Overkiosques et ça avait eu un effet palpable sur les ventes...
Reste à voir si ça peut se refaire.

----------


## Lunik

Depuis que je me suis abonné y'a trois quatre jours, j'ai des problèmes pour me loguer. L'effet abonné? J'aurais aussi mon CPC en retard?  ::ninja::

----------


## Paco

Parce que c'est (un peu) mon domaine de compétence, le fait de newser (gratos) pour CPC m'intéresserai beaucoup (après je sais pas si j'ai du talent ...  ::ninja::  ).
Sinon moi je serait partant pour acheter un n° spécial sur le net voire faire un simple don via paypal (dans la limite de mes moyens d'étudiant :D), vu que le nombre de mags jv indépendants se compte sur les doigts d'un lepreux il faut vraiment les soutenir le plus possible  ::):

----------


## reveur81

> C'était Overkiosques et ça avait eu un effet palpable sur les ventes...
> Reste à voir si ça peut se refaire.


On avait participé dans la famille, mon frère a poussé mon père à commander CPC qu'il n'avait pas en rayon, puis il l'a fait mettre en vitrine (juste temporairement). Depuis il y a quelques ventes tous les mois. Le problème de la presse, c'est que si vous vendez un exemplaire d'un magazine, on vous envoie deux le mois d'après, etc. Mais si le mois où ils vous en envoient un ou deux pour tester, il n'y a pas de vente, vous n'en recevez plus. 

Les t-shirts, ça me botterait bien. Et puis on trouve des boites qui se chargent de l'impression et de l'envoi des produits, il reste juste à récolter des sous sur chaque vente. Pas très contraignant, ça pourrait si c'est fait assez vite (vous sentez l'été arriver ?).

----------


## Therapy2crew

> On avait participé dans la famille, mon frère a poussé mon père à commander CPC qu'il n'avait pas en rayon, puis il l'a fait mettre en vitrine (juste temporairement). Depuis il y a quelques ventes tous les mois. Le problème de la presse, c'est que si vous vendez un exemplaire d'un magazine, on vous envoie deux le mois d'après, etc. Mais si le mois où ils vous en envoient un ou deux pour tester, il n'y a pas de vente, vous n'en recevez plus.


Tu pourrais au moins acheter un quintal de CPC à ton père pour relancer les ventes ... ce serait, je pense, la moindre des choses ... égoïste !  :tired:

----------


## STooB

salut la compagnie , 
je découvre ce post déjà d'une vingtaine de pages, qui en dit long sur la situation du seul canard dont je connais la date de parution et ne loupe pas un numéro depuis 6 mois environ. 

je me sens donc concerné et suis à même d'apporter une brève participation : Je suis en formation de Technicien Assistant Informatique (BAC) pour une reconversion professionelle .

 J'ai un stage de 2 mois à faire en entreprise en juillet/aout et je pense que CPC pourrait convenir à mon profil de technicien/gamer même sans rémunération, si toutefois la redaction ne ferme pas l'été xD.
Oui car en plus d'une rédaction vous avez un site et même des serveurs et une bonne partie de hardware dans le canard. Ce sont principalement les objectifs que je vise dans ma formation.  

j'ai 29 ans un lourd passé de gamer plutôt PC, je n'ai plus de console depuis la PS1. Côté rédaction je ne suis pas trop mal à l'aise quand je suis inspiré , mais je deteste écrire pour rien xD 

si ma proposition vous intéresse ou si vous désirez plus d'infos sur moi n'hésitez pas à me mail sur Stoobizz@gmail.com

PS: Plusieurs stagiaires sont disponibles sur cette même période dans mon cours faites moi savoir en cas de réponse positive, si d'autres places seraient possibles.

----------


## O.Boulon

Envoie plutôt un mail sur

newsatatatatatatatatuesdéjàmortmaistunelesaispas  encorecanardpc.com

----------


## mescalin



----------


## O.Boulon

J'ai beaucoup d'amour pour toi.

----------


## malmoutt3

> Un truc qui peut être bien ce serait de proposer un abonnement par virements automatiques mensualisés : Plus de véritables réabonnements, c'est reconductible et ça passe plus facilement de virer 5,90 euros/mois que 70 d'un coup... :mecquiparlepourlui:


c est clair que pour moi aussi ça serait parfait , j ai du arreter mon abonnement car 70e d un coup perso c est un peu dur en ce moment .

Mais pour un virement mensualisé la ça serait vraiment le panard , oui oui je suis le genre de mec qui prefere acheter une télé a 1000 e en 35 mensualité de 100 e + un taux de 33% a rajouter , j aime le fait de pouvoir payer en plusieurs fois , ça vaut toute les descentes aux enfers du monde  ::happy2::

----------


## mescalin

> J'ai beaucoup d'amour pour toi.


Moi aussi je m'aime  :B):

----------


## rOut

On peut vous envoyer nos organes ? On a quoi en échange ?

----------


## Darkfire8

> Un truc qui peut être bien ce serait de proposer un abonnement par virements automatiques mensualisés : Plus de véritables réabonnements, c'est reconductible et ça passe plus facilement de virer 5,90 euros/mois que 70 d'un coup... :mecquiparlepourlui:


Après il faut voir si c'est vraiment rentable par rapport aux nombre de non abonnés qui s'abonneraient juste a cause de cette offre.

Parce que le principal avantage d'un abonné pour un magazine c'est l'avance que celui-ci fait sur les magazines à venir, permettant a celui ci d'investir cet argent.  C'est plus facile pour le magazine de prévoir son cash flow et d'investir, selon moi.

Mais si ce changement permettait de ramener de nouveaux abonnés cela peut valoir le coup, tout dépend du nombre.

J'ai bon?

---------- Post added at 22h49 ---------- Previous post was at 22h48 ----------




> On peut vous envoyer nos organes ? On a quoi en échange ?


Des problèmes de santé.

----------


## mescalin

Nan mais moi ce que j'aime bien dans canard PC c'est leur approche plus commerçante que commerciale du lectorat. C'est des vrais quoi, on est pas juste des numéros, y nous connaissent avec nos défauts, mais y savent ce qu'on attends d'eux. un peu comme madame Jondut qui viens chercher son mou pour le chat tous les vendredis, elle bave un peu sur les arabes mais elle est gentille et elle reviens toutes les semaines ! En plus des fois elle glisse un billet de cinquante francs dans la blouse de l'apprenti, ça lui fais plaisir !

----------


## Darkfire8

Tin en lisant ton post j'ai eu une vision de lecteurs glissant des billets dans le slip de boulon...
Y a des limites à la métaphores !

Je vais me coucher moi  ::sad::

----------


## O.Boulon

Va falloir attendre trois mois, au moins.
Là je suis à 17% je suis pas encore prêt à gogodancer.

----------


## mescalin

Ça va faire péter les scores d'abo à la webcam !  ::o:

----------


## Wa Gon Li

Je suis surpris que personne n'ait encore pensé à soumettre l'idée d'utiliser la communauté pour farmer/pooueurléveler dans des MMO et reverser tout le CA à CPC ...

C'est pt'et' moi qui suis tordu ...

----------


## TheToune

> Va falloir attendre trois mois, au moins.
> Là je suis à 17% je suis pas encore prêt à gogodancer.


Et après faudra attendre 3 mois de plus pour qu'on soit prêt mentalement a te voir gogodancer.

----------


## Pimûsu

> Me semble (pas sur hein) que les bordels contenant les 20 minutes appartiennent à 20 minutes... Donc ce serait mal venu et génant pour CPC (ou sympathisants) d'y glisser de la pub sauvage...... (A vérifier).


Ouep c'est ce que je me suis dit après... n'empêche qu'il reste pleins d'endroits où scotcher, déposer, poster, origamiser...

Pas vraiment pu finir mon truc mais je suis toujours sur le coup

----------


## Hirilorn

Ca m'attriste au plus haut point d'entendre que CPC a des problèmes de sousous. Surtout alors que je venais enfin de retrouver un mag' de jeux PCs avec un style rédactionnel et une ligne éditoriale qui me convenait. 

Je crains de ne pas pouvoir faire grand chose pour vous, si ce n'est de parler de vous autour de moi (sachant que je suis déjà abonné pour deux ans...) Mais j'ai une question : est-ce que la vente des tapis de souris et des anciens numéros vous rapporte quelque chose de substantiel ? Ca faisait quelque temps que je songeais à passer commande, ce serait l'occasion de sauter le pas.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est pas énorme mais c'est pas mal.
En particulier pour les anciens numéros sur lesquel on dégage une bonne marge.

----------


## oblivion

idées peut être déjà proposées: 
vu que depuis la dernière mise à jour il y a pas mal de contenu de fond (jurigeek) et de news, ya pas moyen de drainer plus de trafic en essayant de se faire référencer par google news ?
sur des mots clés comme "hadopi" ou "GTAIV", les news CPC pourraient sortir dans les 4 premiers liens

le pendant, c'est qu'il faut de la pub sur la page où l'internaute atterrit.

----------


## megaloopz

Moi je pense qu'il y a une solution simple, que tout le monde n'a pas forcément adoptée sur le forum : *l'abonnement* 

J'étais abonnée il y a quelques temps, mes finances d'étudiant ne m'ont pas permis de le renouveler, mais maintenant que je bosse a plein temps, je viens de m'engager pour 6 mois (je vais déménager apres ce laps de temps).

Alors j'invite tous les gens qui achètent CPC à s'abonner.

Qu'est ce que ca change allez vous me dire ? Et bien ils ont notre argent d'un coup, ce qui renfloue leur caisse, et leur donne un apport financier certain, pas une estimation d'un nombre de numéros vendus sur une periode de quelques mois.

J'aime ce site, j'aime ce magazine, et je squatte suffisament les serveurs offerts pour pouvoir m'engager sur quelques mois, et je pense qu'on est nombreux à etre dans ce cas.

Merci à vous, abonnez vous  :;):

----------


## Frypolar

Oui mais comme disait Casque plus haut, si plus personne ne l'achète en kiosque, les ventes vont chuter et il va finir par disparaitre des rayons. On parlait de pub pour CPC afin de le faire connaître et de doper ces ventes.

----------


## [Braiyan]

Quand même, il faut peut-être nuancer aussi. Pour le nombre de lecteurs qui lisent Canard PC, combien vont voir le site ?
Et sur ces mêmes personnes, combien viennent sur le forum (dont moi, qui n'arpente que rarement le forum en lui-même - commentaire de news exclus) ? Sur ce topic ? (bon, celui-là est inévitable, si on va sur le forum).

Je dis peut-être des conneries, mais je pense qu'il ne s'agit que d'une moindre portion.

----------


## ERISS

> Merci à vous, abonnez vous


T'es fou, tu vas avoir la gentillesse de Boulon. Abonnes-toi mais sans donner ton nom ni ton adresse. Abonnes un voisin à ta place.

Souviens-toi: Qui aime bien châtie bien.

----------


## Pimûsu

Avant de terminer mon torchon A4, j'ai envoyé un mail dans ma boite, posté un message sur le forum interne de la boite et placé un lien et un message de rassemblement sur facebook. Facebook c'est caca par bien des points, mais si on poste un message et que tous nos amis le lisent etc ça peut faire effet boule de neige.

Enfin voilà j'aimerais bien être milliardaire et filer 50k à CPC ou bien produire une pub télé balunga... ou les deux :D

Tiens d'ailleurs, si on organisait une IRL avec l'équipe : on bouffe on joue on déconne et le tout filmé, monté et balancé sur youtube dailymotion facebook .... ?

Hein ?

Ha oui j'ai aussi en projet un autocollant à imprimer chez soi (enfin c'est pas obligé) et à coller derrière sa voiture :P

----------


## Hirilorn

> C'est pas énorme mais c'est pas mal.
> En particulier pour les anciens numéros sur lesquel on dégage une bonne marge.


Ok. Je vais inonder ma famille de tapis de souris. Et vendredi, opération commando à la bibliothèque de ma ville et chez les libraires du quartier.

"
- Vous avez CPC ?
- Non.
- C'est mal, vous savez."

----------


## redsensei

Hier, tandis que j'écumais les kiosques près de chez moi pour placer les Canard PC tout devant les autres, j'ai eu une révélation :

Habituellement, je trouve mon magazine sans peine car je sais à quoi ressemble la couverture.
Mais dans les faits, la position du Canard fait que les gens ne voient pas le logo.
Ils ne voient que le coin supérieur gauche.


Il faudrait, à mon humble avis, placer un logo vertical en haut à gauche du magazine.

Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Euklif

Pas con.

Par contre l'idée du lavomatic pue. J'me suis séparé de mon numéro Madworld (et quelques autres comme celui de janvier qui cause de Fear 2) et en 2 jours (soit aujourd hui), il était même plus la-bas! Enfer et damnation, le seul que je voulais garder  ::'(: 
Et plus sérieusement, même pas 2 jours, ça fait pas beaucoup de visibilité en rab pour le mag.

----------


## Hirilorn

Plutôt que le lavomatique, ce serait pas plus ciblé de lâcher des magazines dans les salles de jeux en réseau ou boutiques de jeux rôles ?

----------


## Pimûsu

> Plutôt que le lavomatique, ce serait pas plus ciblé de lâcher des magazines dans les salles de jeux en réseau ou boutiques de jeux rôles ?


Et à l'assemblée nationale aussi...

----------


## Hirilorn

> Et à l'assemblée nationale aussi...


On doit pas parler du même magazine alors.  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Pimûsu

> On doit pas parler du même magazine alors.


Ben au moins ça les instruirait, enfin on peut oser espérer (soyons fous) 

Mais on dévie là, je retourne coller des autocollants Antenne 2 CanardPc.com sur tous les écrans et kawa machine du boulot...

----------


## Darkfire8

> Et à l'assemblée nationale aussi...


Ca serait bien utile pourtant, surtout si ils font une partie "par feu sur open office" !

----------


## picha67

Pour la peine je vais me réabonner..
/cheer Canardpc !

----------


## ERISS

Ha oui super idée! Faire un lâcher de vieux CPC sauvages au lieu de les jeter.

----------


## Juniadkhan

Je trouve l'idée assez bonne!
Pourquoi ne pas laisser un petit mot dans le CPC sauvage, expliquant au cher récipiendaire que s'il l'a entre les mains c'est pas pour se torcher mais pour le lire, et que s'il l'apprécie, on l'invite cordialement à investir 8 euros par mois en soutien au journalisme total puissance 20 contre les UV?

----------


## Silver

> Et à l'assemblée nationale aussi...





> On doit pas parler du même magazine alors.


Pourtant ça les occuperait...



 ::P:

----------


## Doc TB

> ya pas moyen de drainer plus de trafic en essayant de se faire référencer par google news ?


Google news ne veut pas de nous parce que le contenu n'est pas politiquement correct. 

PS : Je dis ca, je dis rien mais si il y a des volontaires pour poster des news hardware ou faire des tests, vous connaissez l'adresse mail. Avec le CPC HW, je suis a la bourre sur tout un tas de trucs la.

----------


## Hirilorn

> Google news ne veut pas de nous parce que le contenu n'est pas politiquement correct.


Qu'est-ce que google considère comme n'étant pas politiquement correct dans le contenu made in CPC ? Les croûtons dans l'urètre ?

----------


## [Braiyan]

Moi j'ai une super idée de pub : un lecteur va faire un school shooting sponsorisé par Canard PC !
Je m'explique : il y va avec fringues CPC (ou déguisé en Spam Spam Cul Cul, encore mieux), tue un maxx de K3v1ns, ne se suicide pas, et comme ça il peut raconter à la police "si je sais si bien viser, c'est grâce aux serveurs *Canard PC* !" ou encore "Je ne me suis pas suicidé, parce que *Canard PC* m'a transmis la conscience de la valeur de la vie" ; et il conclut par "Merci *Canard PC*, le mag des croutons dans l'urêtre!"
Et en plus ça rattrape notre retard en la matière !
J'ai même fait un super vrai-faux article dessus dans le topic des pubes.
Alors ?

----------


## Doc TB

> Qu'est-ce que google considère comme n'étant pas politiquement correct dans le contenu made in CPC ? Les croûtons dans l'urètre ?


Par exemple.

----------


## TheToune

> Moi j'ai une super idée de pub : un lecteur va faire un school shooting sponsorisé par Canard PC !
> Je m'explique : il y va avec fringues CPC (ou déguisé en Spam Spam Cul Cul, encore mieux), tue un maxx de K3v1ns, ne se suicide pas, et comme ça il peut raconter à la police "si je sais si bien viser, c'est grâce aux serveurs *Canard PC* !" ou encore "Je ne me suis pas suicidé, parce que *Canard PC* m'a transmis la conscience de la valeur de la vie" ; et il conclut par "Merci *Canard PC*, le mag des croutons dans l'urêtre!"
> Et en plus ça rattrape notre retard en la matière !
> J'ai même fait un super vrai-faux article dessus dans le topic des pubes.
> Alors ?


Ok !
Le monde te regarde  ::):

----------


## Mark Havel

Poum poum paf, abonné, depuis le temps que je me disais que j'en avais marre de faire 3 kilomètres à pieds en ville pour ne le trouver qu'à la gare de Nice...

Par contre, ça serait bien que le mail de confirmation de l'abonnement précise dans combien de temps on peut espérer recevoir le premier numéro.

----------


## Frypolar

> Poum poum paf, abonné, depuis le temps que je me disais que j'en avais marre de faire 3 kilomètres à pieds en ville pour ne le trouver qu'à la gare de Nice...
> 
> Par contre, ça serait bien que le mail de confirmation de l'abonnement précise dans combien de temps on peut espérer recevoir le premier numéro.


Je crois que c'est dit. 2 ou 3 semaines. Je vérifie et j'edit  :;): .

Edit : Ah non, t'as bon, c'est pas dit dans le mail. J'ai dû le lire sur la page de confirmation  ::unsure:: .

----------


## O.Boulon

Si tu t'es abonné hier, tu recevras le prochain numéro, celui du 15 Avril.
Sinon, c'est pour le 1er Mai.

----------


## Mark Havel

Ok donc _a priori_, le numéro 191 arrive dans la boite aux lettres.

----------


## Therapy2crew

> Ok !
> Le monde te regarde


Avec tous les fanatiques que CPC doit se traîner, j'ai presque peur de lire les journaux demain matin ...

----------


## TheToune

> Avec tous les fanatiques que CPC doit se traîner, j'ai presque peur de lire les journaux demain matin ...


J'espère pas  ::O: ... Mon poste pourrait passer pour un encouragement  ::sad:: 

Faut pas ... hein ... hein ... Putain [Braiyan] fait pas le con  ::o:

----------


## [Braiyan]

Bonjour.
C'est maître Robert Apasse, avocat, qui vous parle. A défaut d'adresse réelle, je vous adresse, monsieur TheToune, une assignation à comparaître devant le tribunal de Commun (34080) pour incitation au meurtre, complicité dans affaire criminelle, et exercice d'influence sur mineur.
Vous disposez, monsieur, de sept jours ouvrables pour vous manifester, ou je recourrai aux mesures légales auprès de Canard PC SARL, qui me communiquera vos coordonnées.
L'information a été communiquée ce soir aux media, de sorte que votre culpabilité sera connue demain de tous. Aussi vous conseillé-je de vous presser, votre peine étant allégée si vous vous rendez de vous-même.

Respectueusement vôtre,
Robert Apasse

----------


## ToasT

Euh...

 ::O:

----------


## NitroG42

> Bonjour.
> C'est maître Robert Apasse, avocat, qui vous parle. A défaut d'adresse réelle, je vous adresse, monsieur TheToune, une assignation à comparaître devant le tribunal de Commun (34080) pour incitation au meurtre, complicité dans affaire criminelle, et exercice d'influence sur mineur.
> Vous disposez, monsieur, de sept jours ouvrables pour vous manifester, ou je recourrai aux mesures légales auprès de Canard PC SARL, qui me communiquera vos coordonnées.
> L'information a été communiquée ce soir aux media, de sorte que votre culpabilité sera connue demain de tous. Aussi vous conseillé-je de vous presser, votre peine étant allégée si vous vous rendez de vous-même.
> 
> Respectueusement vôtre,
> Robert Apasse


Dommage, les avocats ne travaillent plus à 23h, ils boivent.
Sinon tu aurais été crédible.

----------


## TheToune

> Bonjour.
> C'est maître Robert Apasse, avocat, qui vous parle. A défaut d'adresse réelle, je vous adresse, monsieur TheToune, une assignation à comparaître devant le tribunal de Commun (34080) pour incitation au meurtre, complicité dans affaire criminelle, et exercice d'influence sur mineur.
> Vous disposez, monsieur, de sept jours ouvrables pour vous manifester, ou je recourrai aux mesures légales auprès de Canard PC SARL, qui me communiquera vos coordonnées.
> L'information a été communiquée ce soir aux media, de sorte que votre culpabilité sera connue demain de tous. Aussi vous conseillé-je de vous presser, votre peine étant allégée si vous vous rendez de vous-même.
> 
> Respectueusement vôtre,
> Robert Apasse


Jamais  :B): 
J'ai vu le Fugitif et j'ai étudié les techniques de Ninja avec un membre du Parti Socialiste derrière un poteau ...
Vous ne m'attraperez jamais .  ::o:

----------


## Cesspit

Après m'être tapé entièrement chaque page de ce topic ... si si !

Voici mon humble contribution, en attendant l'abonnement le mois prochain, le temps que mon banquier m'oublie ...


Bon, vu mon habileté à manier Photoshop, j'ai versé dans le sobre et ultra classique, vu que certains cherchaient des bannières ça pourra dépanner en attendant que de vrais artistes se manifestent.





Je vous laisse le soin d'ajouter le lien vers le site Canardpc.com lors du chatouillage de la chose avec votre mulot.

----------


## Pimûsu

Pas très lisible à droite ou alors c'est que je commence à accuser les horaires décalés  ::zzz::

----------


## Hirilorn

> Après m'être tapé entièrement chaque page de ce topic ... si si !
> 
> Voici mon humble contribution, en attendant l'abonnement le mois prochain, le temps que mon banquier m'oublie ...
> 
> 
> Bon, vu mon habileté à manier Photoshop, j'ai versé dans le sobre et ultra classique, vu que certains cherchaient des bannières ça pourra dépanner en attendant que de vrais artistes se manifestent.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Je vous laisse le soin d'ajouter le lien vers le site Canardpc.com lors du chatouillage de la chose avec votre mulot.


Utilisation du Comic Sans => Ban.

----------


## Pimûsu

Bon voilà une maquette vite fait de ce que j'imagine.



En rouge une intro du pourquoi du flyer et du mag'

En vert, une news du début du mag

En bleu, un test rapide d'un jeu sympa ou bien une descente aux enfers d'un jeu pourri :D

En violet, une news hardware.

En orange, une news culture.

En noir, cadre réservé à un scan du coupon d'abonnement.

Le tout parsemé de communauté et d'humour typique  :B): 

Pour ceux qui veulent s'y mettre en parallèle je vous laisse le PSD (ouais je fais avec ce que j'ai et comme je peux)  en l'état :  http://dl.free.fr/tLWfJNXyy

A y réfléchir, ça va manquer de place pour tout caser et je rajouterais bien une référence à Rabot pour le respect de l'homme quand même.

On devrait même pouvoir placer un extrait de http://www.a-o-i.fr/barbare/lesite/blagues/carambar.htm pour ceux qui se souviennent. A l'époque je n'en pouvais plus ! :rémienterrévivant:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Euh...bof ?
Ca risque de faire fouillis tous ces cadres différents, pas vraiment une page de couverture accrocheuse à mon humble avis.

----------


## Pimûsu

Mais kilébète il doit faire exprès  ::huh:: 

Les cadres, c'est juste une sorte de réservation de l'espace, évidement que ça va sauter ! Faudrait quand même voir à garder le style du magazine...

J'imagine le truc immonde si il fallait les garder : aucune identité vis a vis du canard et une laideur bien 70's :awful:

Merci quand même j'ai pu rigoler de bon matin  :^_^: 

Edit : ou alors je suis bête aussi et tu parlais du fait de diviser la page ? Moi je dis avec un maquetteux digne de ce nom ça peut rendre pas plus pire moins mieux que les premières pages du mag'. On peut tout faire en colonne aussi par exemple.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

EUh oui j'avais compris le principe de remplir les cadres avec du contenus et que ce n'était qu'un "schéma". :;): 
Mais même rempli, ça ferait un peu bordélique je pense.
Je trouve la couv' d'origine bien plus accrocheuse perso.

----------


## Pimûsu

> EUh oui j'avais compris le principe de remplir les cadres avec du contenus et que ce n'était qu'un "schéma".
> Mais même rempli, ça ferait un peu bordélique je pense.
> Je trouve la couv' d'origine bien plus accrocheuse perso.


De quelle couv' origine parles tu ?

Faire un flyer avec juste une couv' c'est ce que préparent d'autres membres si je ne m'abuse, moi je pense que ce ne serait pas plus mal de montrer une "démo" du magajine qui pousserait à en savoir plus...

Comme de laisser le mag' avec un ptit mot cité plus haut.

Laisse moi finir mon idée et je te prouverais que tout est possible ! (j'espère)

----------


## Djal

Je propose de faire des vidéo youtube où on rapperait un truc sur Canard PC. 

Buzz assuré.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Bah la couverture actuelle du mag'. Je la trouve plutôt pas mal comme ça.
Après, la revoir, je ne dis pas. MAis j'ai juste l'impression que ton échantillon donnerait quelque chose de visuellement pas très accrocheur ou agréable.
Bon faudrait voir un exemple de couv "fini" pour mieux jauger, j'avoue.

----------


## Pimûsu

> Bah la couverture actuelle du mag'. Je la trouve plutôt pas mal comme ça.
> Après, la revoir, je ne dis pas. MAis j'ai juste l'impression que ton échantillon donnerait quelque chose de visuellement pas très accrocheur ou agréable.
> Bon faudrait voir un exemple de couv "fini" pour mieux jauger, j'avoue.


Mais pourquoi voudrais-tu que ce soit une couv' ? Ce n'est absolument pas le but !

Je te parle ici d'une page A4 toute simple à distribuer autour de soi.

Je pense qu'on s'était mal compris

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Rah mais bordel je ne suis pas réveillé aussi.
T'avais qu'a écrire en gros au-dessus: "CECI N'EST PAS UNE COUV' C'EST UN FLYER DESTINE A POURRIR LES BOITES AUX LETTRES"


:boude:



 ::ninja:: 

---------- Post added at 10h21 ---------- Previous post was at 10h20 ----------

J'oubliasi:

Cacao  :haha:

----------


## Pimûsu

rien à voir mais je suis jaloux que mon totoro ne soit pas intégré malgré le soutien de l'éminent G. Sable... Le piston n'est plus ce qu'il était  ::sad::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hop un petit vite fait.

----------


## Darkfire8

Moi perso je fréquente que ce forum alors le coup des bannières pour moi...

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Moi perso je fréquente que ce forum alors le coup des bannières pour moi...


Pareil.

----------


## Juniadkhan

> Pareil.


Same all...

----------


## [Braiyan]

Ah ! On les met pas sur le topic des pubes les pubes éventuelles ? Ou alors personne y va ? Je remets la mienne alors, et tant pis si je vous emmerde.
Mais je la trouve trop textuelle, sans retranscrire l'esprit CPC.

Voilà. Si vous arrivez à le lire en entier (pire qu'une news de Rabot, sans vouloir me vanter), yaura peut-être un déjàvu...

----------


## Anonyme871

Pubs sans "e" stp ! ça pique aux noeils
Un souci quand même, tu parles pas du magazine.... Et tu parle du site en citant uniquement le mag. C'est pas CANARDPC le site mais CanardPC.com, c'est un détail, mais je pense que ça compte. 
Sinon, la police n'est pas très lisible. Et perso, j'accroche pas au texte, mais c'est personnel (comme le cul).

----------


## Voldain

Vous pourriez faire un chtite news dans le mag pour dire aux lecteurs qui ne le font pas déjà de venir sur le site.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Vous pourriez faire un chtite news dans le mag pour dire aux lecteurs qui ne le font pas déjà de venir sur le site.


C'est ce qu'ils ont plus ou moins fait dans le dernier numéro. Tu peux pas la louper elle est en rouge.

----------


## [Braiyan]

Niet ! J'écris "pube" comme je prononce "pube", c'est un effet de vulgarité voulu. Eussé-je voulu être linguistiquement parfait, j'eusse écrit "publicités". Reprochons-nous à tous les memebres qui écrivent "çay", voire "say" (horreur !) au lieu de "c'est" leurs fautes ?
Non, c'est une blague hein. Juste pour dire que je l'avais fait exprès.  :;): Seulement, nous sommes en train de dériver du sujet...
Sinon, je suis d'accord qu'elle n'est pas excellente. Par contre, je pense que l'illisibilité de la police vient de la mise en ligne (sur mon écran, ça passe, mais pas quand je vais le voir hébergé, enfin, moins).

----------


## Voldain

> C'est ce qu'ils ont plus ou moins fait dans le dernier numéro. Tu peux pas la louper elle est en rouge.


Pas encore lu daysolay :Denisot:

Bon ben Boulon se met au catch et vous mettez un partenariat en place avec TNA pour que CPC soit le sponsor officiel de Impact! en contrepartie des prestations de Boulon.

----------


## ticonderoga

Si s'abonner ça peut aider, je vais passer par là alors. J'ai jamais été fan des abo presse, j'aime bien le contact avec le commerçant, mais ici l'heure est grave, tout ce qui peut aider...

----------


## Pimûsu

Je suis en train de "monter" une video pour facebook et dailymotion.

"Moi je suis abonné à Canard PC, Et toi, qu'est ce que tu lis ?"

J'ai pas pu avoir les droits pour JCVD alors ben ça sera moi dedans :D

Et je en savais pas qu'il y'avait un topic pub, je suis flemmard et il commence à faire chaud, alors je veux bien le lien  ::):   ::rolleyes::

----------


## Graouu

Sinon si  un volontaire peut se suicider devant son kiosque/relay parce que cpc n'y était pas. Buzz garanti à 20h par Pujadas et Ferrari si et seulement si immolation en criant "je veux mon canard pc/A mort hadopi !/Je suis patron j'en ai marre d'être séquestré, j'ai pas pu acheter à temps mon canard pc...'.

Liste non exhaustive.

(Je pense qu'on a déja du parler de nolife, maintenant ils ont un ou deux annonceurs, donc un petit partenariat pourquoi pas avec échange de commodités ?) une chtite pub canard pc sur nolife ca le ferait ?

Ou pas ?

Bon c'est sur ca côute des sous...

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Je suis en train de "monter" une video pour facebook et dailymotion.
> 
> "Moi je suis abonné à Canard PC, Et toi, qu'est ce que tu lis ?"
> 
> J'ai pas pu avoir les droits pour JCVD alors ben ça sera moi dedans :D
> 
> Et je en savais pas qu'il y'avait un topic pub, je suis flemmard et il commence à faire chaud, alors je veux bien le lien


Il est pas super fourni. http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...27#post1985027

----------


## Roupille

Moi je remarque que tout ce qui marche bien, se lit bien, se regarde bien, c'est le cul.

Alors pour sauver canard pc moi je dis il faut un double poster central avec une meuf/canard/lapin à poil et une couverture aguicheuse et un dossier Q par mois genre "hardcore gamer et godmode au lit, une sexualite épanouie en jouant aux sims, ... ".

----------


## Japan

Je plussois !(ouai je suis dingue !)...non juste un canard en fait ::XD::

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Juste une remarque : comme beaucoup de monde, j'ai bien sur envie d'aider mon canard et surtout sa communauté que j'en viens à de plus en plus apprécier. 
Sauf que ça manque de lien de contact avec la rédaction/pour proposer des news etc. 
Je sais qu'ils existent, mais ils sont peut-être un poil trop confidentiel (fouiller le forum ? Erhmm)

Voilà voilà.

Longue vie à CPC ?

(Sauf aux bannière en Comic Sans MS... brrr)

----------


## O.Boulon

newsatatatatatatatatatatatuesdéjàmortmaistuneles  aispasencorecanardpc.com

----------


## Say hello

Kenshiro tu es là?!  ::mellow::

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

> newsatatatatatatatatatatatuesdéjàmortmaistuneles  aispasencorecanardpc.com


Vi vi, j'ai fini par trouver (mais bon vu le temps que j'ai mis, y'avait déjà un sujet sur le forum sur le second add on pour Clear Sky).
Ce que j'insinue, c'est qu'un lien sur la page d'accueil, tout ça, ce serait p'tet une idée, pour inspirer les gens. Ou leur faciliter la vie. Par ce que je ne suis pas convaincu que tout le monde sache qu'on puisse – ni ne lise le forum en fait (chacun son truc). 

Sinon c'est chouette que ça semble démarrer, au vu des news de la semaine passée !

----------


## Darkfire8

> newsatatatatatatatatatatatuesdéjàmortmaistuneles  aispasencorecanardpc.com


Mode 3h du mat ON : A merde alors j'avait cru que ce lien c'était une private joke moi (a cause du titre quoi!)

Boulet?
En fait je comprend pas si il faut enlever tous les at pour lire l'adresse... ça ira ptete mieux demain.

----------


## Hirilorn

Opération commando étape 1 accomplie : laisser une suggestion d'abonnement à la bibliothèque de mon coin. J'ai failli mettre "demande d'abonnement à canardpc, le mag' des croûtons dans l'urètre", mais comme il paraît que ce n'est pas politiquement correct, je me suis abstenu.

----------


## Darkfire8

> le mag' des croûtons dans l'urètre", mais comme il paraît que ce n'est pas politiquement correct, je me suis abstenu.


Pi pas spécialement drôle non plus.. mais bon paraît que j'ai un humour de merde.

----------


## Doc TB

> Pi pas spécialement drôle non plus.. mais bon paraît que j'ai un humour de merde.


Ben disons que si t'as pas suivi toute l'histoire, c'est une private joke incompréhensible.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Ben disons que si t'as pas suivi toute l'histoire, c'est une private joke incompréhensible.


Wé j'imagine bien  ::): 
Mais du coup après pour les "nouveaux" lecteurs où ceux qui ont pas suivi comme moi c'est pas drôle !

Du coup je plussoi d'autant plus pour ne pas mettre de private joke dans des pubs ou tracts !

----------


## Altyki

> Du coup je plussoi d'autant plus pour ne pas mettre de private joke dans des pubs ou tracts !


Sur ce point, je ne suis un peu plus d'accord. Une private joke peut même parfois avoir l'effet contraire à celui recherché.  ::|:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Wé j'imagine bien 
> Mais du coup après pour les "nouveaux" lecteurs où ceux qui ont pas suivi comme moi c'est pas drôle !
> 
> Du coup je plussoi d'autant plus pour ne pas mettre de private joke dans des pubs ou tracts !


Bah vu l'état des finances de la rédac' (Rabot  :Emo: ) j'suis pas sûr que Half travaille pour le pognon. Pour la gloire et la reconnaissance, à la limite  ::ninja:: 


Edit: marrant je pige pas pourquoi ça n'a pas posté sur le bon topic...J'ai juste fait répondre sur l'autre. 
Encore un complot des ninjas socialistes ça  :tired:

----------


## Darkfire8

> Bah vu l'état des finances de la rédac' (Rabot ) j'suis pas sûr que Half travaille pour le pognon. Pour la gloire et la reconnaissance, à la limite


Tu t'es trompé de topic je crois mais merci pour la réponse ^^
BOn je vais le mettre au smic mon webmaster dans mon business plan  ::P:

----------


## Wa Gon Li

Je n'ai pas suivit la private mais l'idée même de croûtons dans l'urêtre me chatouille la glotte !
(ya un lien vers une explication potentielle ?)

----------


## justmoa

> ya un lien vers une explication potentielle ?


http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=28972

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Concernant l'opération Overkiosques, j'en ai touché deux mots à mon buraliste habituel et il m'a répondu qu'il était ok si l'opération redémarrait. Ca l'a d'ailleurs surpris que ce genre de proposition lui vienne d'un simple lecteur du mag. ::P: 

Donc voilà, je vais continuer de prospecter chez les revendeurs de CPC dans Tours quand j'aurais un peu de temps libre. Comme çà, si la rédac relance l'opération, une grosse partie du taf sera faite dans le 37. :B):

----------


## DaBoB

je viens de me réabonner pour un an, et je compte acheter les HS en kiosque et ne pas en louper un. J espere donc avoir contribué à empecher Omar boulon de se recycler en guichetier à la poste (oui et là on peut me remercier).

longue vie à cpc !

ps : j attends tjs ma photo d omar boulon nu avec fish qui lui claque les fesses... la personne d'abo@canardpc.com m'a dit qu'elle en avait en stock et plein...

----------


## [Braiyan]

> je viens de me réabonner pour un an, et je compte acheter les HS en kiosque et ne pas en louper un. J espere donc avoir contribué à empecher Omar boulon de se recycler en guichetier à la poste (oui et là on peut me remercier).
> 
> longue vie à cpc !
> 
> ps : j attends tjs ma photo d omar boulon nu avec fish qui lui claque les fesses... la personne d'abo@canardpc.com m'a dit qu'elle en avait en stock et plein...


  ::o:  ! Mais ça si on les vend on peut se faire une petite fortune dans certains milieux underground, et remettre le magazine à flots ! Et si on rajoute le strip-tease sur Dailymotion déjà évoqué, on rachète l'express !

----------


## alegria unknown

J'ai tenu compte des remarques des canards et voilà ce que ça donne, après le slogan peut changer... Sinon si ça vous va, j'héberge les fichiers (en 300 dpi) quelque part, voire les sources photoposh si ça vous intéresse...
C'est du 15x5 cm, et en grand la tronçonneuse fait moche, mais une fois imprimé, ça devrait aller...
J'ai été long, mais... non rien, j'ai pas d'excuse.  :tired:

----------


## Darkfire8

> J'ai tenu compte des remarques des canards et voilà ce que ça donne, après le slogan peut changer... Sinon si ça vous va, j'héberge les fichiers (en 300 dpi) quelque part, voire les sources photoposh si ça vous intéresse...
> C'est du 15x5 cm, et en grand la tronçonneuse fait moche, mais une fois imprimé, ça devrait aller...
> J'ai été long, mais... non rien, j'ai pas d'excuse.


Waw !
je dis bravo !
C'est magnigique (mélange de magnifique et de magique)  ::wub:: 

J'ai seulement deux commentaires négatifs: Le premier c'est que ta tronçonneuse ressemble à une cuillère, ou à un zip d'un fermeture éclair (si si j'aurais pas vu que c'était une tronçonneuse si tu l'avait pas dit !)

Et ensuite ça dépend le niveau de sérieux que tu veux atteindre mais je ne mettrait pas "papier cul" mais plutôt "papier culture".

Sinon j'adore ! surtout le "* ce coupon ne donne droit à rien" et je pense même qu'il faudrait reprendre l'idée sur ta seconde création ou pour de futurs pub ! Pareil le "ne pas jeter sur la voie publique" pourrait être détourné dans un sens plus drole, sauf si on ne peut pas  ::(: 

Voila encore une fois  :;):

----------


## Airwalkmax

Fichtre, il est vraiment très bien ce flyer Alegria !

----------


## mescalin

Ouep. Juste y faudrait rajouter une info plus voyante comme quoi on parle de Jeux vidéos, ce serait pas mal. Au moins que le mec y sache tout de suite dans quel rayon chercher chez le buraliste.  ::ninja::

----------


## Tyler Durden

"Canard PC"    

...

----------


## Voldain

> "Canard PC"    
> 
> ...


Ben oui justement avec autant de rouge on pourrait croire à un concurrent à l'humanité.

----------


## Hirilorn

> Concernant l'opération Overkiosques, j'en ai touché deux mots à mon buraliste habituel .....


Juste une question d'un mec arrivé y a pas si longtemps : c'est quoi , l'opération overkiosques ?

----------


## Euklif

> "Canard PC"    
> 
> ...


Hardware principalement donc? Non? Comment ça non?

----------


## alegria unknown

Pour le slogan du flyer je peux mettre : "Des jeux video & des obsédés textuels".
Tout simplement, un peu comme des souris et des hommes quoi.

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Hardware principalement donc? Non? Comment ça non?


Hm c'est vrai j'ai perdu une occasion de me taire moi.

----------


## JudaGrumme

> Hm c'est vrai j'ai perdu une occasion de me taire moi.


T'as pas du code à coder toi plutôt ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Tyler Durden

> T'as pas du code à coder toi plutôt ?


On se connait ?  ::ninja::

----------


## tenshu

> Juste une question d'un mec arrivé y a pas si longtemps : c'est quoi , l'opération overkiosques ?


Une tentative de conquête planétaire avortée, mais dont certains privilégiés ont obtenu l'insigne honneur de pouvoir accéder à la webcam de la rédaction aux mépris des gueux qu'ils côtoient sur ce forum.

----------


## Elma

Nan sérieux il pète tout ce flyer. Je vais commencer à en poser moi. Je me renseigne sur un endroit pour l'imprimer pas trop cher près de chez moi et go... 

Et vous, vous allez le faire ?

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Et vous, vous allez le faire ?


Ça ressemble à une pub pour l'impuissance ton truc.

----------


## meg

Aaargl, ça craint !

Bon ben ça fait trop longtemps que j'me tâte (la flemme tout ça...) mais quand ça devient une question de survie, faut arrêter les conneries : demain je m'abonne !

Z'ont cassé mon Joy, z'auront pas mon CPC  ::(:

----------


## Darkfire8

Moi je m'abonne dès que j'ai les sousous promis !
(à peu près quand Diablo 3 sortira  ::):  Non plus sérieusement avant Starcraft 2!)

J'avait dit que je m'abonnerait après avoir découvert qu'on aurait accès aux anciens test sur le site, mais finalement c'est plus d'actualité et c'est bien dommage c'est un des projets qui enthousiasmais le plus !
Bin oui moi je suis pas du genre a garder 5 cartons de Cpc dans ma chambre et rechercher un article dedans quand je veux m'acheter une bonne affaire.
Du coup quand c'est le cas je suis obligé d'aller voir le test de jeuxvideo.com

----------


## kekranx

J'aimerais bien m'abonner mais j'aime aller acheter mon canard à mon kiosquier qui a une bonne tête. J'ai pas lu tout le topic mais je suis certain que quelqu'un a déjà émit l'idée d'une vente aux enchères des effets personnels des membres de la rédac. Bon d'accord ça paraît un peu extrême comme solution (il sont peut être pas dans la dèche à ce point) mais qui n'a jamais rêvé du slip de Casque, de l'archet de Boulon ou même soyons fous, d'une bouteille d'alcool vidée par Gringo !
Comme je suis riche (y'a que mon banquier qui n'y croit pas) je file faire une razzia dans les vieux n° et je prendrais au passage le tapis de souris de Couly qui est cher mais qui me fait envie depuis si longtemps.

----------


## El Gringo

> je viens de me réabonner pour un an, et je compte acheter les HS en kiosque et ne pas en louper un. J espere donc avoir contribué à empecher Omar boulon de se recycler en guichetier à la poste (oui et là on peut me remercier).
> 
> longue vie à cpc !
> 
> ps : j attends tjs ma photo d omar boulon nu avec fish qui lui claque les fesses... la personne d'abo@canardpc.com m'a dit qu'elle en avait en stock et plein...


T'auras rien tant que tu ne soigneras pas ton écriture (majuscules, ponctuation...), sauf des points de punition. Sinon merci pour tout, je suis sûr que la où il est, Boulon est très heureux de lire ça.




> je suis certain que quelqu'un a déjà émit l'idée d'une vente aux enchères des effets personnels des membres de la rédac. Bon d'accord ça paraît un peu extrême comme solution (il sont peut être pas dans la dèche à ce point) mais qui n'a jamais rêvé du slip de Casque, de l'archet de Boulon ou même soyons fous, d'une bouteille d'alcool vidée par Gringo !


J'ai déjà foutu ma cagoule de Pork-pork Man aux enchères et malgré sa classe certaine, tout le monde s'en branle. C'est pas ça qui sauverait la boîte, mais maintenant c'est mon égo qui est en péril. Et quand je dis mon égo, c'est une façon polie de parler de vous et de vos goûts de merde. 
Merci pour tout quand même.

----------


## kekranx

le porno canard PC: vu qu'il y a un tabou autour du vrai visage des membres de la rédac (peut être qu'en fait ce sont juste des personnages dessinés par Couly) ça serait juste eux filmés dans leurs locaux. Un viol pur et simple en somme, hyper excitant pour les fan boy.
Si ils ont un enregistrement VHS d'un documentaire sur la paresse qui était passé sur Canal + (y'a pas de hasard) à l'époque de Joystick et ou au moins Casque était interviewé, qu'ils la dupliquent et nous l'achèterons.
Bon autant profiter du topic pour exprimer publiquement mon fantasme : un recueil 
de BD de Couly de la qualité de l'album Sam & Max Surfin' the Higway qui est sorti 
l'année dernière pour leurs 20 ans. Parce que Couly, bon, c'est un immense dessinateur, de l'envergure de Plantu (haha cette fois c'est sûr je vais me faire ban)
Mince, je crois que j'avais une idée lumineuse avant de balancer toutes ces conneries mais impossible de m'en souvenir.
Bon sérieusement, si CPC disparaît, on fait une fête telle que le monde n'en a plus connu depuis les orgies de la décadence de Rome.

----------


## Pimûsu

Ben après si yu l'as mise à l'AH pour 500po c'est normal que...

Attendez je la refais.

Si tu l'a mise aux enchères sur Ebay pour 50€, forcément ça fait cher la relique  ::): 

Effectivement ce n'est pas une solution, la pub mes enfants, la pub y'a que ça de vrai.

Je tente de finir mon truc A4 tout laid pour soumettre à correction car je suppose que je dois demander validation aux Templiers avant de compromettre la croisade... (tain je rejouerais bien à Baphomet...)

@kekranx, je crois que ce n'est "que le site web*" qui joue ses miches dans l'affaire... mais une montée des abonnement permettrait une marge de manoeurvre pour le site et les gens qui le gèrent/gèraient aux fruits.

*: Rabot on t'aime

----------


## El Gringo

> Si tu l'a mise aux enchères sur Ebay pour 50€, forcément ça fait cher la relique


Je suis sûr que sur ebay y'aurait eu plus d'hommes cultivés aimant l'art et ma cagoule qu'ici. Pis vas-y 50€ si tu trouves ça cher je préfères autant faire la manche dans le métro que de la brader.

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Je suis sûr que sur ebay y'aurait eu plus d'hommes cultivés aimant l'art et ma cagoule qu'ici. Pis vas-y 50€ si tu trouves ça cher je préfères autant faire la manche dans le métro que de la brader.


La manche ?! Je croyais que c'étaient les oreilles qui avaient été difficiles à monter !
...
==>[]  ::lol::

----------


## El Gringo

::siffle:: 
PS : Pour info elles sont solides au moins les salopes, j'ai du trouer le bureau de téraboule pour les percer. C'est d'autant plus con qu'avec une perceuse électrique c'était trop facile, mais j'avais pas le temps de décuver pour y penser.

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Et faire des sondages idiots pour les vendre à d'autres idiots ? J'imagine que sur jv.com c'est ce qu'il font vu que parfois ca n'a aucun rapport avec les jeux (video donc).

----------


## TPS ToTO

Bon voilà moi j'ai fait péter l'abonnement , mais c'est vraiment pour vous faire plaisir car fidèle lecteur depuis le numéro 1 (et ayant l'honneur de figurer dans feu le courrier des lecteurs du numéro deux) j'ai toujours préféré aller acheter mon canard chez mon kiosquier ( qui soit dis en passant me sort toujours la même réplique pourrave quand je lui tend le mag:" Ah le canard pc frais du matin ") car j'ai une sainte horreur de  l'entreprise privato/glando/publique en charge de distribuer le courrier à savoir la poste qui je sais va tasser dans ma boîte au lettre mon magazine préféré trois jours après sa sortie en kiosque et encore si le temps est sec et qu'aucune grève n'a lieu au centre de tri.

----------


## Pimûsu

> Je suis sûr que sur ebay y'aurait eu plus d'hommes cultivés aimant l'art et ma cagoule qu'ici. Pis vas-y 50€ si tu trouves ça cher je préfères autant faire la manche dans le métro que de la brader.


50€ je veux dire que ça ne te remettra pas à flot le site web... ou alors c'était peut-être 1 an de paie pour Rabot et il a juste réussi à détacher sa chaine ?

Sinon, 50€ je te le prend en Buy Out direct et je fais une vidéo tout nu en slip avec.

Et hop voilà mon truc, j'ai pas osé mettre les articles entier cause droit de l'esprit de l'auteur que c'est sa possession mentale, toussa.


Bon tout ça pour ça me direz-vous mais je ne trouve personne pour me filmer mon idée de pub dailymotion "ET TOI? QU'EST CE QUE TU LIS?"  ::(: 

Ensuite de quoi, on pourrait rajouter un lapin ou deux, je viens de voir qu'il n'y en avait aucun !!! J'ai aussi hésité à mettre Rabot sous forme d'urne ou de tas de cendre avec l'équipe (d'ailleurs sil il en manque c'est pas de ma faute j'ai fait avec ce que j'avais, je vais pas me transmuter en maitre Couly  :;):  )

Si j'ai l'aval (non ce n'est pas graveleux) des gens en bleu et rouge, je complète les article j'y fou une image ou deux un lapin en string et je l'imprime en cinquante douze exemplaire pour le distribuer proprement comme vous le souhaiteriez.

Waiting for orders

As you wish master !

Edit : j'ai remplacé "idoine" par "homonyme" j'ai du mal quand je bosse la nuit...

Edit 2 : je pense aussi qu'on pourrait placer le bulletin d'abonnement au verso pour gagner en encart papier culture ou autre...

Cresson 3 : à force de me relire je trouve deux trois phrase lourdes, je pense qu'il y'a moyen d'alléger un peu ça.

MAJ : voilà rajouté le site plus en évidence, des images de couly et un casque piqué à la pub de metaboli  ::ninja:: 

Et en prime la mini url pour votre signature : http://minurl.fr/cxn à mettre en balises IMG.

Edit : désolé pour les fautes dues à mon état vegetable (plus comme légume que Vegeta) aussi bien dans le propec' que dans mon post... allez plus que 1h30 à trimer avant d'être un danger potentiel sur le périph'...

----------


## Zouuu

HAN  ::O:  ca envoie du lourd !

----------


## kilfou

Ya qu'un N à énoncé...

----------


## Pimûsu

> Ya qu'un N à énoncé...


Oh le con :D Mais bon à 4h du mat' au taff j'ai un mot du médecin tout ça...

Je corrige ce soir direct  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ya qu'un N à é*n*o*n*cé...


J'en vois deux.

Sinon j'ignore si "fosse sceptique" est un jeu de mots ou une faute d'orthographe (septique).

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Sinon j'ignore si "fosse sceptique" est un jeu de mots ou une faute d'orthographe (septique).


Ca fait nom indien.

----------


## [Braiyan]

> J'en vois deux.


 :haha: 0wned.

Sinon, fosse sceptique, c'est une blague, et assez drôle à mon goût.
EDIT : et qui, qui plus est, se retrouve dans le CPC 190  :^_^:

----------


## Pimûsu

Ouais celle là était au moins faite exprès, je m'occupe de corriger le gif de signature...  ::sad:: 

Edit : fixed

----------


## O.Boulon

Et ça serait possible de mettre un vouvoiement à la place du tutoiement ?
On a toujours pesté contre les jeux qui nous tutoient alors c'est moyen de faire pareil.

----------


## Pimûsu

> Et ça serait possible de mettre un vouvoiement à la place du tutoiement ?
> On a toujours pesté contre les jeux qui nous tutoient alors c'est moyen de faire pareil.



 ::o:  sans faute, j'hésitais en fait...  d'ailleurs le reste de l'intro est en vouvoiement...

Et sinon le reste, j'ai le droit de mettre les articles cités en entier ? Le reste vous convient ? On se fait un Higuma pour voir ça ensemble?  ::wub:: 

PQ CL BN ... hemmm ? c'est une énigme ta signature ? PCB QLN, non vraiment je ne vois pas...

Bon je reviens faut bosser un peu quand même... :majax:

Edit : ce coup-ci tout est bon, j'attends juste qu'on me dise et je fais le A4 propre pour une dernière soumission.

----------


## kilfou

Un petit truc fait par un pote...

http://www.wolfarea.org/2009/04/17/canardpc-va-mal/

----------


## El Gringo

C'est très gentil de sa part...

----------


## Patacrep

je crois que j'ai réussit à faire venir canard PC dans mon supermarché après quelques complaintes et menaces d'aller acheter mes merguez chez le concurrent! 
Bon par contre ils en avaient qu'un seul à priori...Du coup je l'ai pris pour les encourager à en prendre 2 la prochaine fois. 
Petit à petit canard PC envahit le monde des étalages de presse ::O: . 
Puisque les supermarchés s'y mettent, pourquoi ne pas faire payer canard PC au poids finalement?

----------


## El Gringo

> je crois que j'ai réussit à faire venir canard PC dans mon supermarché après quelques complaintes et menaces d'aller acheter mes merguez chez le concurrent! 
> Bon par contre ils en avaient qu'un seul à priori...Du coup je l'ai pris pour les encourager à en prendre 2 la prochaine fois. 
> Petit à petit canard PC envahit le monde des étalages de presse. Puisque les supermarchés s'y mettent, pourquoi ne pas faire payer canard PC au poids finalement?


Pour la question, c'est non.Pour le reste, merci. Merci aussi à Couillalèr, je sais que tu n'es rien sans lui.

----------


## Pimûsu

J'ai posté un article sur l'autre forum que je fréquente et j'ai envoyé un PM à casque noir pour mon truc au dessus complété.

J'espère que je ne vais pas le déranger  ::|:  mais je me voyais mal envoyer ça à tous les VIP bleus...

J'ai aussi mis des mots au boulot avec le 187 et 188 dispos en libre service, en 2 jours on ne me les a pas encore volés  ::): 

Rha, qu'est ce que je pourrais faire de plus ?  ::huh::   :Emo:

----------


## El Gringo

Ça dépend, est-ce que tu sais faire du patin à glace au niveau professionnel ? Et sinon, tu suces ?  ::siffle::

----------


## Pimûsu

> Ça dépend, est-ce que tu sais faire du patin à glace au niveau professionnel ? Et sinon, tu suces ?


Si ça sauvait le CANARD et faisait revenir Rabot...je serais à deux doigts de me sacrifier...

Sinon je faisais du Street Hockey avant ça compte ? et c'était du haut niveau puisque ça se passait sur le parking du Casto' du plateau de Villemomble  :nawak:  Ça remontait le niveau quoi... :hang:

----------


## bebar

> C'est très gentil de sa part...


Ouais je suis trop gentil je sais. Sinon j'attends toujours le mail d'ackboo (depuis 2 ans & ETQW, ca date). :tired:

----------


## Patacrep

> Merci aussi à Couillalèr, je sais que tu n'es rien sans lui.


Lapin compris  ::huh:: . Qui est ce monsieur qui exhibe ses attributs?

----------


## El Gringo

> Si ça sauvait le CANARD et faisait revenir Rabot...je serais à deux doigts de me sacrifier...
> 
> Sinon je faisais du Street Hockey avant ça compte ? et c'était du haut niveau puisque ça se passait sur le parking du Casto' du plateau de Villemomble  Ça remontait le niveau quoi... :hang:


Si t'en es presque à envisager de faire le tapin pour nous c'est un très beau dévouement de ta part, mais c'est surtout le signe que que tu pousses ton addiction (ta reconnaissance ou un truc du genre) beaucoup trop loin. Je sais que c'est une façon de parler et c'est super cool de votre part de nous aider, mais n'oubliez pas qu'on n'est que des bêtes testeurs de jeux vidéo quand même.




> Ouais je suis trop gentil je sais. Sinon j'attends toujours le mail d'ackboo (depuis 2 ans & ETQW, ca date).


Ackboo, acbkoo, ça me dit quelque chose.. Non, je vois pas en fait.  ::siffle:: 




> Lapin compris . Qui est ce monsieur qui exhibe ses attributs?

----------


## Anonyme871

> on n'est que des bêtes testeurs de jeux vidéo


Tu bluffes  :tired:

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, on est surtout des testeurs de jeux vidéo bêtes.

----------


## Igloo

> mais n'oubliez pas qu'on n'est que des bêtes testeurs de jeux vidéo quand même.


C'est vrai et avec plus ou *moins* du talent quand à *certains*... toujours dans les choux Threanor ?  ::cry::

----------


## O.Boulon

Il devrait tester ZenoClash dans ce numéro.
Après, la question du plus ou moins de talent est caducque : on est tous la même personne et on s'échange les pseudos.
Par conséquent, toutes les différences que vous pensez déceler sont issues de votre imagination.

----------


## El Gringo

Quelle langue de pute congelée cet Igloo...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Ouais, on est surtout des testeurs de jeux vidéo bêtes.


Tout bêtement.

----------


## Acteon

Tain je découvre canardtv après tout le monde ou quoi ::huh:: 
Il était bon le sopalin Omar?  :^_^:

----------


## DaBoB

> T'auras rien tant que tu ne soigneras pas ton écriture (majuscules, ponctuation...), sauf des points de punition. Sinon merci pour tout, je suis sûr que la où il est, Boulon est très heureux de lire ça.


Merde je me sens tel un gamin à qui l'on reproche son écriture sms... Tu as gaché mon week-end gringo, pire tu as gaché ma vie, je vais de ce pas me jeter de mon balcon...


Ok je suis au rdc.

Concernant le flyer, pourrais-t-on mettre d'autres numéros visuellement plus sexy ? Bon avis perso après tout.

Dernier point, si mes souvenirs sont bons, le site web de joystick à l'époque cartonnait mais la pub ne semblait pas assez importante pour autofinancer le site... Et après la disparition du site, y'a eu comme un grand vide et je ne serais pas super fan d'une situation similaire pour cpc. Même si cela vous fait ch... il faudrait vraiment faire un pti effort pour mettre en avant le site et y attirer plus d'annonceurs (pas de prOn hein). Et j'en suis d'autant plus convaincu que le contenu est vraiment attractif (les tests , l'outil de doc tb pour alims etc) tout en faisant attention de ne pas y perdre la face (donc garder le même ton décalé). Merci !

----------


## O.Boulon

Je crois que vous mésestimez tous l'importance du sopalin.
C'est des fibres et ça lutte contre le cancer du colon.

----------


## mescalin

Tout comme le pain contre le cancer de la prostate, d'ailleurs.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je crois que vous mésestimez tous l'importance du sopalin.
> C'est des fibres et ça lutte contre le cancer du colon.


Ça permet surtout d'appeler plusieurs fois une hotline sans se faire reconnaître comme l'a mis en valeur un certain Threanor, très jeune mais déjà génial.

----------


## Frypolar

> Je crois que vous mésestimez tous l'importance du sopalin.
> C'est des fibres et ça lutte contre le cancer du colon.


Des pubs Okay ce serait la classe  :B): 
.

On a déjà posé la question dans le topic mais sans réponses (en même temps elle a dû être noyée) : est-il possible que vous ayez un partenariat avec materiel.net du même genre qu'avec DlGamer (url spécifiques) ? Parce qu'avec le nombre de pièces qu'on conseille et qu'on fait acheter chez eux, il y a peut-être moyen de grapiller des sous, non ?

----------


## Asphyxia

Mat.net (tout comme gandhi d'ailleurs) il me semble qu'ils sont déjà dans le capital de cpc, donc ça doit être plus compliqué qu'un simple partenariat avec dlgames...

----------


## DaBoB

> Mat.net (tout comme gandhi d'ailleurs) il me semble qu'ils sont déjà dans le capital de cpc, donc ça doit être plus compliqué qu'un simple partenariat avec dlgames...


voilà l'idée, on rentre dans le capital de cpc !!!!
 ::wub::

----------


## Voldain

> voilà l'idée, on rentre dans le capital de cpc !!!!


Oui mais nan, la rédac' conserve ses parts pour pouvoir assurer son indépendance.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Oui mais nan, la rédac' conserve ses parts pour pouvoir assurer son indépendance.


Faut juste augmenter les stock options  ::P:

----------


## Darkfire8

Dites concernant les pubs, y a pas de pub sur le forum ou quoi? Et pourquoi ça? Une tite pub en haut à la place de voir un bandeau gris a coté du lapin? et en bas aussi...
Bon après j'ai un firewall qui bloque ça sur ce pc et j'ai jamais fait gaffe sur un autre pc donc si ça se trouve je dis une grosse connerie.

Après a mon avis le meilleur et le moins cher marketing c'est le street marketing avec par exemple des gens qui disitribuent des flyers voir des magazines.
Me concernant, il y a deux ans je suis allé au festival du jeux vidéo et j'ai été super content de rencontrer un membre de la rédaction distribuant a la volée des Canard pc(je crois que c'était Boulon... je me rappel pas bien car je n'était pas addict à leur bousin à l'époque ( je connaissait à peine le journal depuis quelques semaines et le site... je ne me souvient même pas s'il existait).

Tout ça pour dire que avec le soutient de la rédaction, au moins présentiel (ça se dit?), on devrait organiser quelque chose en tant que lecteurs pour creer un buzz.

Mais bon là j'ai pas d'idées chui en plein exams. Merci de votre compréhension msieurs dames.

----------


## Frypolar

> Dites concernant les pubs, y a pas de pub sur le forum ou quoi? Et pourquoi ça? Une tite pub en haut à la place de voir un bandeau gris a coté du lapin? et en bas aussi...
> Bon après j'ai un firewall qui bloque ça sur ce pc et j'ai jamais fait gaffe sur un autre pc donc si ça se trouve je dis une grosse connerie.


En effet il n'y a pas de pubs. Ils aimeraient bien en mettre, ce sont les annonceurs qui veulent pas  ::|: .

----------


## Pimûsu

> Si t'en es presque à envisager de faire le tapin pour nous c'est un très beau dévouement de ta part, mais c'est surtout le signe que que tu pousses ton addiction (ta reconnaissance ou un truc du genre) beaucoup trop loin. Je sais que c'est une façon de parler et c'est super cool de votre part de nous aider, mais n'oubliez pas qu'on n'est que des bêtes testeurs de jeux vidéo quand même.


 :B): comment j'avais bien prévu de mettre "à deux doigts", j'ai ma dignité quand même et je préférerais payer quelqu'un pour vous le faire à ma place  :;): 

Ensuite de quoi, le sentiment derrière tout ça, c'est la nostalgie, l'amour du travail bien fait, des gens qu'on ne connait pas ou peu mais quand même si j'étais obligé de me séparer de ma collection de pin's c'est à vosu que je la donnerais blablablbala et de la peine poru vous qui trimez en ce moment... enfin tant que je lis CPC avec ou sans .com, après j'oublie hein.  ::ninja:: 

On est là, on ne fait pas tous du bruit, mais vu le succès du sondage sur le lapin peluche, on est a fond derrière vous mais pas trop prêt des fois que vous soyez malade.

Et puis oui, il y a des fois vous êtes quand même bête, comme tout le monde en moins pire mieux. Ça se saurait si vous étiez des saints  :;): 

Franchement, mon idée de LAN party surtaxée en oeuvre caritative pour CPC... moi j'en veux !

----------


## Darkfire8

> Franchement, mon idée de LAN party surtaxée en oeuvre caritative pour CPC... moi j'en veux !


A wé sur paris j'adhère directe.

... heu.. surtaxé comment?

----------


## Pimûsu

> A wé sur paris j'adhère directe.
> 
> ... heu.. surtaxé comment?


Ben j'ai émis l'idée de 25€ ou 30€ par rapport à 15€ qu'on rencontre en gros d'habitude.

A Cergy st christophe on faisait payer 10€ pour des LAN de 200 personnes.

Avec leurs contacts je suis sur qu'ils pourraient se faire 10 / 15 € de marge facile. Ce qui donne sur 200 pers = 2000 / 3000€ sans parler de la pub des prospectus distribués et pourquoi pas une conférence sur les croutons et les oreilles de porc séchées ?

nan ?

----------


## Darkfire8

Je trouve que c'est une méga chouette idée, mais qui rejoint le problème précédemment cité par je ne sais plus qui de la rédaction, le problème des fonds, la rédaction n'a apparemment même pas de quoi avancer un kébab frites (avec supplément mayo) alors forcément s'il faut louer un local/salle et la pub et tout ça...

Mais ça reste une des meilleures idées que j'ai lu ici je trouve et ça permet un évènement sympa entre canards.

----------


## Zilief

Vous pourriez pas imprimer cpc directement SUR les lecteurs ?

En termes d'économies, ça se poserait là, pi ça ferait le buzz. Y aurait moyen de passer à la télé...

Je pourrai développer, mais mes forces me quittent, et pi bon, c'est trop une super idée, y a pas vraiment besoin de la développer.

(Pfff. Quel connard ce Zilief...)

----------


## Darkfire8

> et pi bon, c'est trop une super , y a pas vraiment besoin de la développer.


CMB...

Bonne nuit a toi !

----------


## Pimûsu

> Je trouve que c'est une méga chouette idée, mais qui rejoint le problème précédemment cité par je ne sais plus qui de la rédaction, le problème des fonds, la rédaction n'a apparemment même pas de quoi avancer un kébab frites (avec supplément mayo) alors forcément s'il faut louer un local/salle et la pub et tout ça...
> 
> Mais ça reste une des meilleures idées que j'ai lu ici je trouve et ça permet un évènement sympa entre canards.


Hum suffit p'tet juste de trouver une assoc' qui organise des LAN encore et qui soit encore debout. Elles ont souvent des accords avec la mairie genre pour l'électricité et le local (gymnase en général). La pub ça sera nous, sur les channel IRC, entre potes, au boulot, lycée, etc...

Franchement si y'a besoin de paluches pour préparer le tout la veille genre le vendredi, pour étaler la moquette à cause du sol spécial et couteux des gymnases, disposer les tables, tirer les rallonges, enregistrer et placer les arrivants, prendre le micro pour les annonces, ou simplement pour poser mon cul et jouer.

Vous savez où me trouver ^^

----------


## fouizlala

> Franchement si y'a besoin de paluches pour préparer le tout la veille genre le vendredi, pour étaler la moquette à cause du sol spécial et couteux des gymnases, disposer les tables, tirer les rallonges, enregistrer et placer les arrivants, prendre le micro pour les annonces...
> 
> Vous savez où me trouver ^^


WAII ! Une bonne soirée lycée avec les profs qui te regardent en coin et l'alcool et la cocaïne proscritent. Le planquage de splif avec regards fuyants et déblatérage de banalités sur l'ambiance et la réussite, le succès formidab' de l'évènement avec le dirlo venant méditer à l'air frais son rateau avec la jolie stagiaire d'espagnole lorgand sur un élève rebel...
Je vois d'ici les tronches de l'encadrement pédagogique et de la mairie en voyant les vieux ratages dans mon genre leur laissant entrevoir concrètement l'ineptie du système scolaire et de leur politique de la jeunesse se reportant sur le buffet et plus précisément sur le bar.
Ca peut être un bon moyen de les persuader d'y autoriser l'alcool à l'avenir.

----------


## Zilief

Ou alors on pourrait piquer les cartables des mômes à la sortie des écoles de riches et on irait revendre le tout porte de St-Ouen et on vous refilerait les sous ?


Désolé, je cherche, mais j'y arrive pas là. 

Bin, sinon d'la pub non ?

----------


## Pimûsu

> WAII ! Une bonne soirée lycée avec les profs qui te regardent en coin et l'alcool et la cocaïne proscritent. Le planquage de splif avec regards fuyants et déblatérage de banalités sur l'ambiance et la réussite, le succès formidab' de l'évènement avec le dirlo venant méditer à l'air frais son rateau avec la jolie stagiaire d'espagnole lorgand sur un élève rebel...
> Je vois d'ici les tronches de l'encadrement pédagogique et de la mairie en voyant les vieux ratages dans mon genre leur laissant entrevoir concrètement l'ineptie du système scolaire et de leur politique de la jeunesse se reportant sur le buffet et plus précisément sur le bar.
> Ca peut être un bon moyen de les persuader d'y autoriser l'alcool à l'avenir.


Ou de ne pas t'inviter  :tired:  on parle CPC là.

L'alcool en LAN avec des forgerons je dis pas, mais des mineurs... tu peux toujours courir, ils t'ont déjà interdit de fumer à l'intérieur.

Et je n'ai pas parlé de soirée lycée... Je ne vois pas ce que ça pourrait apporter à CPC de s'associer à une mini rave party miteuse...

----------


## Darkfire8

> Hum suffit p'tet juste de trouver une assoc' qui organise des LAN encore et qui soit encore debout. Elles ont souvent des accords avec la mairie genre pour l'électricité et le local (gymnase en général). La pub ça sera nous, sur les channel IRC, entre potes, au boulot, lycée, etc...
> 
> Franchement si y'a besoin de paluches pour préparer le tout la veille genre le vendredi, pour étaler la moquette à cause du sol spécial et couteux des gymnases, disposer les tables, tirer les rallonges, enregistrer et placer les arrivants, prendre le micro pour les annonces, ou simplement pour poser mon cul et jouer.
> 
> Vous savez où me trouver ^^


Complètement d'accord !
Idem pour moi si y a pas d'exam le lendemain  :^_^:

----------


## Pimûsu

Iop,

Y'a-t-il un canard gentil et équipé d'un scanner qui pourrait me faire un joli jpg du bulletin d'abonnement d'un cpc ?

Merci à lui/elle

 :;):

----------


## Wobak

Si ce n'est pas fait quand j'arrive chez moi, j'te ferais ça  ::):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Hop

http://tof.canardpc.com/show/c369e0b...fd8ab6be5.html

----------


## Pimûsu

Yeah,

Merci à toi :-)

Dès que Threanor valide ma prose je vous file le prospectus à imprimer et les consignes de distribution (dictées par 19.5  :B): )

Enfin si vous le cœur vous en dit...

Edit : réponse mercredi et par contre ça sort vachement p'tit ! Je revois ça...

----------


## redsensei

Where is Canard PC  ::huh:: 

Non, je ne trolle pas sur "je n'ai pas reçu mon mag" mais sur une idée à la con  :B): 

J'avais d'abord pensé à me faire tatoué sur le sexe "Canard Pc le magajine des jeux vidéos"

mais n'ayant pas assez de place [edit : et de lectrices ] j'ai eu une vision :

Vous, lecteur du Canard et du site, faites donc une photo/vidéo ou vous dansez avec votre magazine préféré "Canard PC".

Il y a pas mal de lecteurs expatriés tout partout alors on doit pouvoir faire une vidéo qui buzzera sur le net ?


Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Pimûsu

> Where is Canard PC 
> 
> Non, je ne trolle pas sur "je n'ai pas reçu mon mag" mais sur une idée à la con 
> 
> J'avais d'abord pensé à me faire tatoué sur le sexe "Canard Pc le magajine des jeux vidéos"
> 
> mais n'ayant pas assez de place [edit : et de lectrices ] j'ai eu une vision :
> 
> Vous, lecteur du Canard et du site, faites donc une photo/vidéo ou vous dansez avec votre magazine préféré "Canard PC".
> ...


Tout autour de l'europe je pense que ça serait déjà pas mal parce que tout autour du monde, ça va revenir cheros !

Sinon je visualise très bien et ça serait bien fendard !

----------


## Regal

A l'aise ton idée mec. J'adhère. Je suis prêt à le faire avec d'autres toulousain place du capitole :D

----------


## Darkfire8

C'est cn d'ici que l'idée sera mise en place je serait plus en Irlande moi ^^

Mais sinon pourquoi "danser"? Moi je veux bien mais c'est con  comme idée  :^_^:

----------


## Velgos

En référence au type qui danse à travers le monde, ce batard.

----------


## Darkfire8

O_0 
Je suis fan !
C'est pas possible il doit être pilote et passer en sus tout son temps libre a voyager !

Énorme !

Veut faire pareil, mais avec un Cpc dans les mains... si seulement je pouvais ...
Bientot .. un jour... peut etre ^^

----------


## t4nk

Bah, t'as bien une boite à lettre, ça doit pas être difficile de te l'envoyer. J'en ai pas vous la main de disponible, mais je peux te passer l'actuel quand le suivant sera dans les étals.

----------


## t4nk

Bah, t'as bien une boite à lettre, ça doit pas être difficile de te l'envoyer. J'en ai pas vous la main de disponible, mais je peux te passer l'actuel quand le suivant sera dans les étals.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Bah, t'as bien une boite à lettre, ça doit pas être difficile de te l'envoyer. J'en ai pas vous la main de disponible, mais je peux te passer l'actuel quand le suivant sera dans les étals.


Si tu parle pour moi, je ne voulais pas dire que je ne peux pas me le procurer, je voulais dire que je rentre bientôt définitivment en France, et par rapport à la vidéo je voulais dire que j'ai pas les moyen de voyager autant  ::P: 

Si tu ne me parlais pas, bin j'ai rien dit ^^

On devrait trouver une bonne idée de vidéo comme ça, une vidéo original que aucun magazine n'a bénéficier de la part de ses lecteur auparavant... ca pourrait faire du buzz!

----------


## Septa

> O_0 
> Je suis fan !
> C'est pas possible il doit être pilote et passer en sus tout son temps libre a voyager !
> 
> Énorme !
> 
> Veut faire pareil, mais avec un Cpc dans les mains... si seulement je pouvais ...
> Bientot .. un jour... peut etre ^^


En même temps c'est un fake cette vidéo...

Donc bon un fond vert ( et pleins de sous pour les effets spéciaux ) et on fait pareil.

----------


## Darkfire8

> En même temps c'est un fake cette vidéo...
> 
> Donc bon un fond vert ( et pleins de sous pour les effets spéciaux ) et on fait pareil.


Qu'est ce qui te fait dire ça?
Ca parait réel mais bon après on sais faire pleins de choses avec les vidéos maintenant.
Par contre je vois pas bien l'intérêt de faire semblant...

----------


## TheToune

> Qu'est ce qui te fait dire ça?
> Ca parait réel mais bon après on sais faire pleins de choses avec les vidéos maintenant.
> Par contre je vois pas bien l'intérêt de faire semblant...


Un peu de recherche t'amènera à la vidéo du type qui explique pourquoi ils ont fait ça et comment.

----------


## Pimûsu

En tout cas la FAQ du site officiel est particulière :




> Why don't you remove the word "hell" from your title? 						Because it's a perfectly common turn of phrase that never hurt anybody.
> *But it's offensive to some and it means I can't show the video to my students/church group.*
>  						Tough titty...look, I really can't get on board with the idea of altering the video or the site to protect those whose minds may be corrupted by dangerous words. To me, part of what the videos are about is being exposed to a larger world, and that kind of request runs counter to the whole point.
>  						That said, I recognize the word "hell" puts some teachers in a difficult situation. Parents can throw fits over ridiculous nonsense and that means students sometimes miss out on stuff. To address this, I've registered "wheretheheckismatt.net" as a domain. There's nothing there now, but I hope to put a separate site up at some point to serve as a resource for teachers using the videos in class. It will offer downloadable versions of the videos and be totally "hell"-free (but riddled with "hecks". I welcome any input about features the site can offer that would be useful in the classroom.


http://blogs.wefrag.com/McChicken/20...ait-quun-fake/

Et les mecs ont poussé au vice de faire une video explicative du fake, à base de fake ! Et avec des robots... sont oufs...

Bon on est hors-sujet à part ça  :;):

----------


## Septa

> Qu'est ce qui te fait dire ça?
> Ca parait réel mais bon après on sais faire pleins de choses avec les vidéos maintenant.
> Par contre je vois pas bien l'intérêt de faire semblant...


Bha il y a une vidéo du mec qui explique le truc comme l'a dit The Toune.

J'ai trouvé ça dommage super dommage d'ailleurs, vu que je trouvais la vidéo super amusante et que l'idée quelqu'un soit assez crétin pour faire un truc pareil ça me redonnait foi en l'espèce humaine.
( Au moins )

----------


## L'invité

Ba non justemment c'est la vidéo ou il explique que c'est un fake qui est un fake. 
Non tu crois vraiment qu'ils ont foutu un airbus dans une piscine?
Regarde le graphique du budget c'est très drole aussi.

----------


## Septa

> Ba non justemment c'est la vidéo ou il explique que c'est un fake qui est un fake. 
> Non tu crois vraiment qu'ils ont foutu un airbus dans une piscine?
> Regarde le graphique du budget c'est très drole aussi.


Bin j'avais compris que l'explication était un fake mais la vidéo de base aussi quand même...
Du coup je ne sais plus.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Bha il y a une vidéo du mec qui explique le truc comme l'a dit The Toune.
> 
> J'ai trouvé ça dommage super dommage d'ailleurs, vu que je trouvais la vidéo super amusante et que l'idée quelqu'un soit assez crétin pour faire un truc pareil ça me redonnait foi en l'espèce humaine.
> ( Au moins )


Pareil !
Du coup je retourne à ma lecture de 20 minute.fr et de ses 99% de sujets traitant de la grippe porcine...  ::sad::

----------


## tenshu

> Pareil !
> Du coup je retourne à ma lecture de 20 minute.fr et de ses 99% de sujets traitant de la grippe porcine...


Commence par lire une autre presse qu'un torchon dont 90% des articles sont des dépêches AFP réécrites à la va vite par quelques pseudos journalistes/stagiaires. Tout l'information est sur le même plan, étalé de façon purement factuelle au même niveau que des publiredac et autre encart ub pour les jambons madrange.

Perso j'appelle ça de la tambouille communicationnelle pas de l'info ...

----------


## El Gringo

...et le débat est clos, merci.

----------


## Crealkiller

Juste pour info, de mémoire, le mec a d'abord fais une vidéo près de chez lui en dansant comme un idiot. La vidéo a plus, des gens lui ont demandé d'en faire une autre, il a dit qu'il avait pas les moyens, mais grace au buzz de sa vidéo, des gens lui ont donné des sous, des sponsors se sont même présenté et grâce à eux il à pu faire la deuxième vidéo autour du monde.

----------


## Pelomar

> ...et le débat est clos, merci.





> Juste pour info, de mémoire, le mec a d'abord fais une vidéo près de chez lui en dansant comme un idiot. La vidéo a plus, des gens lui ont demandé d'en faire une autre, il a dit qu'il avait pas les moyens, mais grace au buzz de sa vidéo, des gens lui ont donné des sous, des sponsors se sont même présenté et grâce à eux il à pu faire la deuxième vidéo autour du monde.


Tu cherches les problèmes toi ?  :tired:

----------


## El Gringo

Nan je parlais du débat sur la qualité des journaux gratuits et des agence de presse, l'autre c'est un peu HS mais y'a moins de chance que ça parte en vrille.

----------


## johnclaude

Canard pc va devenir gratuit et fonder une agence de presse?
Merde on me dit jamais rien à moi.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Nan je parlais du débat sur la qualité des journaux gratuits et des agence de presse, l'autre c'est un peu HS mais y'a moins de chance que ça parte en vrille.


Pas de problème c'est normal!
Et puis bon j'ai pas posté ce message dans le but de troller sur le journal en question mais juste pour dire que ça me déprimait tant de mauvaise nouvelles ^^




> Canard pc va devenir gratuit et fonder une agence de presse?
>  Merde on me dit jamais rien à moi.


Et Gringo se présente à la présidentielle. C'est nécessaire pour pouvoir instituer Canard PC obligatoire dès la maternelle.

----------


## kirriock

Je me faisais chier alors j'ai fait ça vite fait



Alors oui c'est moche et oui c'est pas très inspiré mais l'idée me faisait rire.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Et surtout y a un problème de copyrigths sur la merde de lapin de merde d'enculé qui a piqué la place du surpuissant Groquick.

----------


## kirriock

Oui bien sur mais cette "pub détournée" n'a absolument pas vocation à sortir d'ici.

Et puis c'est bien trop moche pour servir notre noble cause.

----------


## Manu

Euh, en parlant de pub débile et d'image récupérable sans passer par la case tribunal, y'a pas moyen de faire une affichette avec Gringo portant son déguisement avec oreilles de porc et un jeu de mot sur la pseudo-épidémie de grippe actuelle ? 

Ou bien c'est de trop mauvais goût ?

Je balance l'idée comme ça parce que je suis à peu près aussi doué en montages d'images qu'une limace pour faire des claquettes...  ::ninja::

----------


## Frypolar

> Euh, en parlant de pub débile et d'image récupérable sans passer par la case tribunal, y'a pas moyen de faire une affichette avec Gringo portant son déguisement avec oreilles de porc et un jeu de mot sur la pseudo-épidémie de grippe actuelle ? 
> 
> Ou bien c'est de trop mauvais goût ?
> 
> Je balance l'idée comme ça parce que je suis à peu près aussi doué en montages d'images qu'une limace pour faire des claquettes...


Ça c'est de l'idée, j'aime  ::wub:: .

----------


## Manu

"Pour oublier la grippe mexicano-porcine A le temps d'un trajet d'un bout à l'autre de la ligne 14, n'hésitez pas, lisez CanardPC"

Enfin, c'est le premier qui me vient, mais on peut sûrement faire plus universel.

----------


## El Gringo

C'est cool de savoir que ma cagoule en inspire au moins un.

----------


## kirriock

"Un makss anti Grippe Porcine pour chaque abonnement* à 

Canard PC le magajine des zeux vidéos

*Dans la limite des stock disponibles (1 seul en fait)"

----------


## leroliste

Nan je suis pas encore abonné.

Oui j'y reflechi.

Sinon, en ce qui concerne un possible boost marketing de cpc, quelques propositions idiotes:
Postulat de ces propositions: proposer aux abonnés du mag un contenu supplementaire gratos via le site (ouais, ça fait du taff en plus et vous avez pas besoin de ça, je sais), ce qui evite de demander aux gens de mettre encore la main au portefeuille en ces temps de crise.

-Les abonnés ont droit a un libre acces a leur canard en pdf sur le site, peu importe le numero.
-Les abonnés ont des reductions particulieres sur l'achat de jeux en lignes via le site (tous les jeux ou des promos speciales on s'en fout, l'important c'est de pouvoir dire aux gens qu'ils ont des reducs sur les jeux en passant par vous).
-les abonnés ont acces a l'intimité des reportages que vous faites. Exemple, quand vous allez interviewer un developpeur, petite web cam de l'interview, visite des studios, de l'hotel, des chiottes.

Et autres, bref vous avez compris le concept: en s'abonnant a canard pc, vous serez des privilégiés, pas par rapport aux autres utilisateurs du site, mais par rapport aux autres abonnements des autres mag' de zeux vidéo.

Du délire ou possib'?

----------


## Manu

> C'est cool de savoir que ma cagoule en inspire au moins un.


Disons que depuis que je l'ai vue, je harcèle un pote paysan breton pour qu'il m'envoie des oreilles de porc séchées. 

Mon boucher a fait la gueule quand je lui en ai demandées, mais je crois que j'aurais pas du lui dire exactement ce que je comptais en faire. 

Et même en bossant à l'aéroport, ils veulent pas que j'emprunte un masque à oxygène d'un cockpit de 737 alors qu'ils ont vraiment de la gueule. 

Bref, ça va être la misère pour être classe aux mariages de cet été. 

"Plutot que d'essayer d'acheter du tamiflou au noir, prenez un CanardPC ! Un exemple de masque anti-grippe porcine dans chaque magazine !"

----------


## O.Boulon

> Filer plus de trucs plus couteux pour moins cher...


C'est super cool comme idées, si on était trois fois plus nombreux dans l'équipe, si on avait des thunes et si on cherchait à faire s'abonner les gens qui nous connaissent.

Là, on écrit le journal à deux ou trois, on a besoin d'argent et on cherche à faire découvrir le magazine à des gens n'ayant jamais entendu son nom.

En fait, ton projet, c'est la prochaine étape de développement quand on aura déjà augmenté notre notoriété.

----------


## leroliste

> ta gueule petit con de lecteur, la vie c'est pas un film de cul



Erf... desolé... j'essaye c'est tout. ::sad:: 

Bon je repart sur le concept: se faire connaitre en l'etat actuel des choses, cad pas de temps ni d'argent a investir en plus. reponse quand j'ai un flash stupide.

----------


## O.Boulon

Ben non, c'était plutôt "voilà de bonnes idées pour la prochaine étape"...
Vous me voyez plus méchant que je ne suis.

----------


## leroliste

Meuh non, on te voit pas mechant boubou, fait trop longtemps qu'on te connais.

Juste un pitit peu cynique, juste ce qu'il faut.  ::P:

----------


## Frapsi

Pour ma part,
 et d'un je me suis réabonné et de deux j'ai acheté today le dernier numéro - en dépit du fait donc que je risque de le recevoir incessamment.
Cela étant, CPC est bien le seul journal que ça ne me dérange pas d'avoir en double... et puis je peux toujours le refiler à un copain, histoire de faire un chouia de pub.
Bon, une idée conne ( ?)   au passage mais que j'ai pu pratiquer un peu : laisser / faire / forcer à  lire le canard à vos épouses / pacsées / fiancées / copines / maîtresses /  coups d'un soir / amies / petites soeurs / bref tout ce qui est vaguement femelle mais avec comme condition et même consigne expresse pour ces lectrices d'en parler un peu partout autour d'elles et spécialement sur les forums / blogs / sites féminins où qu'on cause principalement chiffons et signes astrologiques.
Je vous laisse le choix des arguments et des moyens de persuasion mais en général et d'après mon expérience personnelle, il n'y a pas trop à forcer tant la lecture de CPC s'avère agréable même pour un(e) non spécialiste.
Enfin, du moins, c'est l'avis de ma moitiée qui en parle régulièrement à ses copines de forum, ne serait-ce que pour leur démontrer que tous les mecs amateurs de jeux-vidéo et de PC / consoles ne sont pas tous ( enfin pas forcément ) des blaireaux.
On ne sait jamais, si tout le monde s'y met et surtout les filles, et avec le bouche à oreille rapide propre au web, cela peut marcher et faire un peu de pub au journal de notre coeur, voire rameuter des gens sur le site ...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ben non, c'était plutôt "voilà de bonnes idées pour la prochaine étape"...
> Vous me voyez plus méchant que je ne suis.


C'est à cause de ton avatar.

----------


## NitroG42

Je confirme, Boulon il a un cœur en or en fait  :B):

----------


## kirriock

En or, tu veux dire en métal froid et impersonnel?

J'aurais dit comme une barbe à papa, rose, tout doux et pelucheux

----------


## sukiyaki

C'est vraiment dommage tout cela.
Pourtant, Canard PC possède un charme et une qualité rédactionnelle souvent absente des autres magazines.
Je fais des fois lire mon exemplaire (mais pas trop) à des proches ou intéressés, c'est indéniable : beaucoup apprécie. soit, il faut quand même un bon pugilat pour leur faire comprendre que c'est bien plus que cela.
Mais je remarque surtout que beaucoup sont réticent à l'achat de magazines : pas le budget pour, pas envie, je préfère le net... J'en passe et des moins bonnes.
Cela serait-il plus difficile de nos jours de faire connaitre un magazine ? Je me demande si la presse arrive facilement à enrôler de nouvelles têtes pour se faire lire.
Quoi qu'il en soit, j'espère que vous vous en sortirez. En tant que lecteurs, je fais mon possible pour communiquer son existence autour de moi.
Peut-être que vous pourriez épingler plus de fans en proposant un superbe calendrier avec des photos "les dieux du scrabble", où on pourrait apprécier les corps de la rédaction à leur plus juste valeur.
Enfin, trêve d'humour tâche, ça me colle pas le sourire ça.
Longue vie au Canard PC, stoo.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Cela serait-il plus difficile de nos jours de faire connaitre un magazine ? Je me demande si la presse arrive facilement à enrôler de nouvelles têtes pour se faire lire.


Génération SMS, kikoolol, jeuxvidéos.com... La presse souffre, surtout la presse spécialisée j'imagine...

----------


## Darkfire8

Wé après faut voir les prix de la presse spécialisée aussi...
Pour CPC jdi pas mais d'autres magazines de jeux vidéos par exemple sont a plus de 6,5€... pour pas grand chose dedans.
Quoique Cpc est dans la norme aussi mais on fait moins gaffe car divisé par deux.

Quand je vois des magazines linux a 10€ ca me fait pas sourire (y a les même pour mac ou pc hein ^^)

----------


## lapinzosky

> Pour ma part,
>  et d'un je me suis réabonné et de deux j'ai acheté today le dernier numéro - en dépit du fait donc que je risque de le recevoir incessamment.
> Cela étant, CPC est bien le seul journal que ça ne me dérange pas d'avoir en double... et puis je peux toujours le refiler à un copain, histoire de faire un chouia de pub.
> Bon, une idée conne ( ?)   au passage mais que j'ai pu pratiquer un peu : laisser / faire / forcer à  lire le canard à vos épouses / pacsées / fiancées / copines / maîtresses /  coups d'un soir / amies / petites soeurs / bref tout ce qui est vaguement femelle mais avec comme condition et même consigne expresse pour ces lectrices d'en parler un peu partout autour d'elles et spécialement sur les forums / blogs / sites féminins où qu'on cause principalement chiffons et signes astrologiques.
> Je vous laisse le choix des arguments et des moyens de persuasion mais en général et d'après mon expérience personnelle, il n'y a pas trop à forcer tant la lecture de CPC s'avère agréable même pour un(e) non spécialiste.
> Enfin, du moins, c'est l'avis de ma moitiée qui en parle régulièrement à ses copines de forum, ne serait-ce que pour leur démontrer que tous les mecs amateurs de jeux-vidéo et de PC / consoles ne sont pas tous ( enfin pas forcément ) des blaireaux.
> On ne sait jamais, si tout le monde s'y met et surtout les filles, et avec le bouche à oreille rapide propre au web, cela peut marcher et faire un peu de pub au journal de notre coeur, voire rameuter des gens sur le site ...


Alors là je peux pas laisser passer çà....l'idée si j'ai compris c'est d'aider canardpc  à étendre son lectorat ....

Bien bien ...

Alors comme çà,  _ il n'y a pas trop à forcer tant la lecture de CPC s'avère agréable même pour un(e) non spécialiste_...mais bien sûr . 

_Bon, une idée conne ( ?) au passage mais que j'ai pu pratiquer un peu : laisser / faire / forcer à lire le canard à vos épouses / pacsées / fiancées / copines / maîtresses / coups d'un soir / amies / petites soeurs / bref tout ce qui est vaguement femelle mais avec comme condition et même consigne expresse pour ces lectrices d'en parler un peu partout autour d'elles et spécialement sur les forums / blogs / sites féminins où qu'on cause principalement chiffons et signes astrologiques._

Alors là bonjour le délire...la lecture de CPC par un non-spécialiste étendue à la gente féminine....non c'est pas con ! C'est juste génétiquement pas possible...demande à _épouses / pacsées / fiancées / copines / maîtresses / coups d'un soir / amies / petites soeurs_  de lire un mode d'emploi ou de changer une ampoule .... 

_Enfin, du moins, c'est l'avis de ma moitiée qui en parle régulièrement à ses copines de forum, ne serait-ce que pour leur démontrer que tous les mecs amateurs de jeux-vidéo et de PC / consoles ne sont pas tous ( enfin pas forcément ) des blaireaux._

Là tu rectifies de toi-même ...._ne sont pas tous ( enfin pas forcément ) des blaireaux....._ pas forcément en effet, mais la plupart du temps, à 90 %, presque toujours. Je regarde parfois les mecs joués sur des consoles de démonstration, ou la clientèle des magasins de jeux vidéos. Ca fait peur, on se croirait chez les papillons blancs !

_Ma moitiée qui en parle régulièrement à ses copines de forum.._..

Je connais des femmes sur des forums qui vont jusqu'à parler de films d'horreur ...the descent, à l'interieur, martyrs....mais des femmes parler de jeux vidéos . Tu es pas sûr que ta femme ne se plaint pas amèrement que tu passes ta vie devant ton écran ? qu'elle est pas entrain de se faire bourrer le mou par ses copines pour qu'elle prépare au plus vite ses valises ?  Tu devrais la surveiller ! je parle d'expérience aprés avoir piraté le PC de mon mienne ( ...comme quoi je picolais, que j'étais jamais là ..bref que de la diffamation ).

Non parmi toutes les idées ahurissantes que les lecteurs de CPC ont eu pour aider leur journal favori, étendre son lectorat à la gente féminine me paraît la plus suicidaire...

ccl : si CPC veut gagner des lecteurs, il doit viser le blaireau ! C'est un principe de base. Sa lecture doit devenir plus abordable. Moins de texte, plus d'images, un humour moins raffiné ( non là je déconne ... ca va pas être possible )...  ::P: ...arf arf !

----------


## bixente

Il faut parler de WOW dans chaque numéro !

Et foutre des elfettes à poil en couverture aussi, ça va cartonner.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Il faut parler de WOW dans chaque numéro !
> 
> Et foutre des elfettes à poil en couverture aussi, ça va cartonner.


Tu sais je serait prêt à parier ma chemise que si CPC titre "Tout pour roxxer à wow" en première page, le magazine en question se vendrait 30% plus.

Je suis complètement d'accord avec lapinzosky, pour ce qui est de s'adresser au blaireau pour augmenter les ventes, mais le problème est qu'après on se retrouve avec Joystick entre les mains sans avoir eu le temps de dire ouf. Et au final le risque est de perdre la clientèle d'origine.

----------


## Euklif

Ben ouais mais c'est pas si stupide. Faut avoir envie de se travestir, ce qui n'a pas l'air d'être le cas, mais viser le "blaireau" (hum...), c'est une solution plus que viable. Un peu comme Tendo qui privilégie les "casus" (hum...) vu les doigts répétés qu'il se prenait par sa clientèle cible.

----------


## El Gringo

Non, on ne va pas modifier le contenu pour diversifier le lectorat, et votre notion de blaireau me semble aussi méprisante que subjective.

----------


## Thierfeu

Et pourquoi pas un vide grenier ?

En cherchant bien, on a tous deux-trois truc a vendre, qui nous encombrent, mais qu'on a toujours eu la flemme de coller sur Ebay. Ca peut etre des objets utiles ou des objets loufoques, ou une collection de CPC  etc

On s'y met tous, on met ça en vente et on refile les sousous issus de la fourgue à un compte Paypal dédié "Saving Private CPC".
Si besoin on crée un post ou l'on retrouve les liens des objets a vendre, et pourquoi pas on crée le prix du truc le plus pourri vendu le plus cher, avec une oeuvre de couly en prime au lauréat...

Avantage, ca évite a certains de taper dans le portefeuille, inconvénient on engraisse Ebay.

Voila ma contribution....désolé si vous la trouvez pourrave...J'essaye

PS : et changer de nom?, ca a peut être été X fois abordé, mais le nom Canard PC a t'il la lisibilité suffisante pour un Journal traitant de Jeux Vidéos ? (combien de fois je l'ai trouvé en kiosque a coté de linux magazine)

**************************************************  *****************************
J' Edite : Si Canard PC est dans la mouise, ca veut dire quoi ? en chiffre, en euros ? combien représenterait le ballon d'oxygène necessaire ?

Après, on est combien sur ce forum, de lecteurs, combien de membres (19,5 cm minimum) bienfaiteurs potentiels ?    Merde on est sans cesse sollicités pour plein de trucs à longueur d'année, pourquoi on aiderait pas notre équipe d'idiots préférés ? Je suis prêt à mettre la main à la poche, en echange d'un dessin de Couly à encadrer, ou de rien même (et pourtant j'ai acheté TOUS les numéros sans exception depuis le numéro 1, même le special console qui était loupé, et ca se voyait rien qu'en le feuilletant chez le libraire)
Relisez les forums gamekult pré lancement de CPC, tout le monde à l'époque aurait donné un rein pour aider, pour un canard qui parle de jeux vidéos autrement...Aujourd'hui on dirait que c'est money time...alors ?

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Non, on ne va pas modifier le contenu pour diversifier le lectorat, et votre notion de blaireau me semble aussi méprisante que subjective.


 ::wub:: 

D'autant plus que le magazine y perdrait sûrement la majeure partie de son lectorat, avec d'une part certains partisans du modèle actuel "idiot mais pas con" (pour généraliser excessivement) qui s'en iraient (je peux me prendre pour exemple), et un lectorat de "blaireaux" (pour généraliser excessivement, n'est-ce pas) qui ne seraient pas forcément attirés par un magazine nouveau et inconnu.
Lapinzosky : certes, les "blaireaux" (je vais pas refaire la parenthèse sur la généralisation cent fois), dans ta définition, sont plus nombreux, mais ils sont déjà satisfaits, et ce serait à mon avis une perversion totale de l'esprit CPC. A propos de perversion, j'adore ta définition de la femme (bien que n'en étant pas une) et celle de la vie de couple (celle que tu nous exposes du moins, c'est-à-dire espionnage, de ton côté).
Non, sérieusement, tu as le droit de diverger avec Frapsi, mais un post-insulte (j'exagère, certes - et c'est aussi ce que je fais, certes, mais c'est toi qu'a commencé d'abord) qui n'a aucune utilité (montrer aux membres du forum et/ou CPC que ce que dit Frapsi est incohérent ? Tu ne les en estime pas capables ?), je pense que c'est tout simplement trop gros..._Alors là je peux pas laisser passer çà...._surtout vu les idées excellentes que tu donnes à la fin (en deux lignes, comme une morale).

Pour finir, je vais résumer ce post bien gros, lourd et chiant en quelques mots : si CPC se prostitue, ce n'est plus CPC. Quant à la façon dont tu t'exprimes (envers Frapsi, ou dans ta conception du monde environnant), je la trouve inadmissible (et, tu as vu, je donne un avis, pas un jugement péremtoire et absolu comme dans ton cas). Ajoutée à ton humour si fin 


> ( non là je déconne ... ca va pas être possible )... ...arf arf !


, je dirais que, pour le moment, le blaireau c'est toi.

_N.B : Je ne veux pas déclencher un pugilat qui serait HS. J'estime que cette remise en place des choses est nécessaire, mais si tu veux  m'insulter me répondre, fais-le en MP. Et libre aux modérateurs / CPC d'effacer mon message._

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Non, on ne va pas modifier le contenu pour diversifier le lectorat, et votre notion de blaireau me semble aussi méprisante que subjective.


Bah si je te dis que j'ai joué à Wow tu vas te mettre à penser comme eux. Tout est une question de point de vue (cette dernière phrase est sponsorisée par Natural Point ).

----------


## El Gringo

> Bah si je te dis que j'ai joué à Wow tu vas te mettre à penser comme eux. Tout est une question de point de vue (cette dernière phrase est sponsorisée par Natural Point ).


Ben non, tout ce que je dis c'est qu'on ne vas pas changer de contenu pour toucher une autre cible, quel que soit le nom qu'on lui donne. On peut affiner pour mieux correspondre à vos attentes, c'est à ça que servent les sondages, mais on ne risque pas de s'alléger et de parler de WoW à tous les numéros pour attirer les noobzors.

----------


## Pimûsu

On en revient à : FAIRE DE LA PUB

Alors si vous jouez à WoW, y'a plus qu'à créer votre Guilde "Soutenez CanardPc.com" en attendant que BlizZard vous delete le nom hors-charte...

Y'a un groupe sur Facebook aussi, je répugne un peu mais avec le bouche à oreille, pourquoi pas ?

Faire des videos sur Dailymotion (oops j'avais le concept à coucher sur papier et j'ai oublié !)  ::|: 

Et je finis mon fly demain et je te le renvoie Boulon parceque Threanor il a dit que tu risquais d'aller en prison avec Casque si je vous le faisais pas relire, et, je pense, que ça serait dommage.

Si vous avez un cesna avec une banderole, c'est bientôt la plage et les fourmis de touristes sur des plages en miel. Et si vous ête en bas en train de vendre des cacahuètes, vendez aussi canardpc !

Et sinon ben on peu demander à Mozinor de contacter Pujadas pour le 13h...

----------


## lapinzosky

> Non, on ne va pas modifier le contenu pour diversifier le lectorat, et votre notion de blaireau me semble aussi méprisante que subjective.


PPpfffff...çà m'aurait étonné quel rabat joie !

Alors si le lectorat plait comme ça pourquoi changer la couv, ajouter le ' savriez-vous ' ...faut pas vous défoncer pour nous...revenons au la formule du n°1 ... perso je vote !

Bon les articles imbitables si pas bac + 5, perso ca me gêne pas de les zapper. 

J'ai aucune honte à rien entraver aux pages matos...euh ...j'achète toujours, on sait jamais...


........ ::zzz:: 
J'ai le bras et la main gauche couverts de petits pansements. Je suis dans mon lit. Je dois dormir sur le dos. Je ne peux pas dormir dans cette position.
........ ::huh:: 


...Ici nous formons le lectorat de demain
......Le jeu du futur c'est Recall
...la future console la boîte à empathie
La fiole d'élixir d'Ubique dans son état final

Se rendent-ils compte ?

On pourrait faire une couv psychédélique, des articles prémonitoires avec des jeux complètement inventés. La page culture sur 10 pages entièrement consacrés à la SF, au fantastique, aux voyages positroniques....des séries totalement scénarisées sous LSD. On militerait pour dépénaliser toutes les drogues, et on refilerait toutes les combines pour passer à travers HADOPI.          

 ::):                                       wwaooouuaahhh                        !!!!

----------


## Euklif

> Bah si je te dis que j'ai joué à Wow tu vas te mettre à penser comme eux. Tout est une question de point de vue (cette dernière phrase est sponsorisée par Natural Point ).


Dites, j'dis rien mais me mettez pas dans le lot... J'ai mis des guillemets et une paranthèse moi  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:  ::'(:

----------


## lapinzosky

....thréanor me contacte par message privé . Infraction tout ca tout ca.

Donc re-banissemnt..mais je serais  là pour commenter le CPC hardware n°1

adieu oh monde cruel !!!

----------


## Shapa

Je dois avouer que je suis assez fan de lapinzosky, ses messages sont toujours d'une poésie rare, il me fait rêver.

----------


## El Gringo

> PPpfffff...çà m'aurait étonné quel rabat joie !
> 
> Alors si le lectorat plait comme ça pourquoi changer la couv, ajouter le ' savriez-vous ' ...faut pas vous défoncer pour nous...revenons au la formule du n°1 ... perso je vote !


Cf.

Sinon je suis pas au courant mais le ban n'a pas l'air effectif, profite pour montrer que t'es un chic type.  ::): 

---------- Post added at 22h56 ---------- Previous post was at 22h55 ----------




> Je dois avouer que je suis assez fan de lapinzosky, ses messages sont toujours d'une poésie rare, il me fait rêver.


Moi aussi, on me le reproche régulièrement mais il y a une certaine innocence chez lui qui me réjouit toujours...

----------


## Threanor

> Donc re-banissement..


 ::rolleyes::  Oui oui bien sûr, la preuve...
Et si tu monopolisais ton énergie à la réflexion plutôt qu'à la victimisation ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Oui oui bien sûr, la preuve...
> Et si tu monopolisais ton énergie à la réflexion plutôt qu'à la victimisation ?


C'est beau ce que tu dis Threanor... Et c'est une belle leçon qui ne s'applique pas qu'à Lapinzosky, soit dit en passant.

----------


## Pimûsu

Non mais faut arrêter le flood HS hein  ::ninja:: 



Et je viens de m'apercevoir que j'ai confondu un gringo avec un boulon... la honte. (pour l'un des deux surement  :B): )

----------


## TheToune

> C'est beau ce que tu dis Threanor... Et c'est une belle leçon qui ne s'applique pas qu'à Lapinzosky, soit dit en passant.


Ta finit de faire de la lèche ?
Ça fait sale quand c'est en public  :tired:

----------


## mescalin

> PPpfffff...çà m'aurait étonné quel rabat joie !
> 
> Alors si le lectorat plait comme ça pourquoi changer la couv, ajouter le ' savriez-vous ' ...faut pas vous défoncer pour nous...revenons au la formule du n°1 ... perso je vote !
> 
> Bon les articles imbitables si pas bac + 5, perso ca me gêne pas de les zapper. 
> 
> J'ai aucune honte à rien entraver aux pages matos...euh ...j'achète toujours, on sait jamais...
> 
> 
> ...


Wahou  ::wub:: 

Ouais ce serait bien ça  :Bave:

----------


## jpjmarti

> PPpfffff...çà m'aurait étonné quel rabat joie !
> 
> Alors si le lectorat plait comme ça pourquoi changer la couv, ajouter le ' savriez-vous ' ...faut pas vous défoncer pour nous...revenons au la formule du n°1 ... perso je vote !
> 
> Bon les articles imbitables si pas bac + 5, perso ca me gêne pas de les zapper. 
> 
> J'ai aucune honte à rien entraver aux pages matos...euh ...j'achète toujours, on sait jamais...
> 
> 
> ...


Je te soutiens à fond, tu es une des plus belles plumes de ce forum.

----------


## leroliste

Je soutiens aussi lapinsomachin. Trop décalé pour ne pas etre interressant. On dirait presque que c'est sincere et naturel.

Sinon, pour le psychedelique, les "le savriez vous" sont déjà une bonne concession; on ne sait pas trop si c'est inventé ou réel, surement un peu des deux. On nage entre deux mondes sans vaiment savoir ou se placer, à moins d'une solide culture (que je ne possede pas).
Merci pour les romains au fait.

J'aime beaucoup ces nouveaux encarts un peu a l'ouest! Et captain ta race qui nous pond un pitit papier bordel!! Lu deux fois, et pourtant j'aime po les motos!

Sinon trop de bonnes notes dans le dernier numero, je sais plus où dépenser mon argent.

----------


## DaBoB

je le redis :

une pub limite virale, bien faite ne va pas vous compromettre et faire de vous des mecs en costard cravate issus d'ecole de commerce que vous semblez tant haïr (mince j'en suis issu aussi :s me bannissez passsss).
En plus y'a de la "VA" sur cpc !!! Comme l'outil en ligne de doc TB pour alims, si pratique et qui générerait un trafic important sur le site, pour peu qu'il soit un peu mieux référencé et mis en avant...
Les HS et les goodies aussi sont un gros atout. Perso je rêve d'un set de vaisselles avec le lapin qui gueule RAMAAAAYAAAAAA dessus  ::wub::

----------


## Crealkiller

> ......Le jeu du futur c'est Recall
>                                       wwaooouuaahhh                        !!!!


faux, c'est Duke Nukem Forever   ::wub:: , oui c'est un post avec rien d'autre de constructif, mais c'était trop tentant pour ne pas la faire!

----------


## Phantom

Pendant ce temps la,j'ai doublement achete le mag juste parce que je voulais pas me taper la ligne 3 sans. Alors c'est bon ? Vous pouvez reengager du monde ?  :;):   (mobile-typing) On peut bien placer 4 Thailandais sur un mois avec ça. On traduira avec voila-trad. Non c'est sympa de penser a nos amis,mais c'etait perdu d'avance,les mecs,ils font un mag "canardpc" et voila la mascotte qui tombe : un lapin... Question identite,ya un gap  :;):

----------


## Samzamel

(Copie de mon post sur le topic du 191ème et je trouve qu'il a plutôt sa place ici)

J'ai pas lu les posts précédents, mais connaissant (un peu) le marketing (qui n'est pas tromper le client mais le fidéliser), je vais essayer de vous expliquer le problème de Canard PC.

Pour certains, ça va paraître simple et basique et je m'en excuse d'avance.

En gros, on peut voir le marché comme deux axes :

- un axe horizontal qui serait le prix
- un axe vertical qui serait le type de lectorat

Le problème de Canard PC, c'est qu'il se place clairement dans une sorte de niche où le lectorat tend plus vers le "geek" que le casual stupide avec un prix de vente identique à la concurrence. En principe, quand on se trouve dans une niche et qu'on n'a pas véritablement de concurrent (ce qui est, je pense, le cas), on joue sur le prix car de toute manière les consommateurs visés paieraient n'importe quel prix pour leur produit.

MAIS tout ça c'est bien beau à condition que les autres offres ne soient pas des alternatives possibles. Genre si une société fait un certain type de sucre aromatisé et qu'il est le seul capable de la produire et que ses clients ont absolument besoin de celui-là, c'est possible. Par contre, un alcoolique ultra fan de whisky peut acheter du red label si le blue est trop cher.

Donc au final, CPC plus cher, ce n'est pas une super bonne idée. Comment faire alors pour attirer un plus grand lectorat sans pour autant toucher au contenu? Jouer sur les sens et essayer de le fidéliser.

   1. Que voit l'acheteur lambda en premier? La couverture et le format. Après on a aussi le toucher qui peut être important. Là me vient une question : est-ce que l'enrobage actuel de Canard PC reflète suffisament le professionalisme derrière?
   2. Comment fidéliser le client? Des concours, un courrier des lecteurs, des bd's à suivre, etc. Je pense que vous en êtes contients, mais vous ne jouez peut être pas assez là-dessus. Augmenter l'interaction entre le site internet et le magazine.
   3. Et les sous? Je n'y connais pas grand chose dans le domaine de l'édition, mais je pense que la publicité devrait avoir une plus grande place. Je sais que la publicité et la prostitution des auteurs vont de paire et je ne connais pas votre passif à ce niveau-là, mais voilà. Des solutions alternatives peuvent aussi être envisagées. Plus de merchandising par exemple: vous prennez les commandes avant pour éviter de vous retrouver avec un stock inutile.


Bon il est 1h30 du mat, j'ai sans doute raconté des conneries mais voilà.

PS: je viens de remarquer que l'histoire des axes n'apportait rien

----------


## El Gringo

> PS: je viens de remarquer que l'histoire des axes n'apportait rien


Si si...

A : Intérêt accordé par moi-même
B : Taille d'un message
La première chute d'attention correspond à la troisième ligne.

----------


## alx

> J'ai pas lu les posts précédents


T'aurais dû. Et quelques numéros de CPC par la même occasion.




> le marketing (qui n'est pas tromper le client mais le fidéliser)


 :nawak:

----------


## El Gringo

> 


Si si, c'est fait pour combler les désirs des gens, donc l'attirer et le garder bien au chaud.

----------


## Samzamel

> T'aurais dû. Et quelques numéros de CPC par la même occasion.


Comme je l'ai dit juste avant, ce post provient d'un autre topic et j'ai lu une partie des posts ici-même, les trois premières pages en tout cas  :B): 

Et je pense suivre CPC depuis assez longtemps pour en parler (Le premier numéro que j'ai acheté parlait de la preview de CS:Source, c'est dire...)  :tired: 

Sinon je fais juste une analyse comme ça vite fait, si vous vous en foutez tant mieux.  :Emo:

----------


## El Gringo

> Et je pense suivre CPC depuis assez longtemps pour en parler (Le premier numéro que j'ai acheté parlait de la preview de CS:Source, c'est dire...) 
> 
> Sinon je fais juste une analyse comme ça vite fait, si vous vous en foutez tant mieux.


Si tu lis pas depuis le n. 1 et Joystick avant depuis longtemps, ton avis ne vaut rien. Ou alors ce sont les mecs qui précisent cela avant de se plaindre qui se trompent... Qui croire ?  :tired: 
Merci pour l'analyse sinon, pour ma part c'est "tant mieux" mais c'est gentil de la tienne en tout cas.

----------


## TheToune

> Si si...
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/2b71...aa233db21d.jpg
> A : Intérêt accordé par moi-même
> B : Taille d'un message
> La première chute d'attention correspond à la troisième ligne.


Quelle cruauté  :tired:

----------


## Narm

> Quelle cruauté


Peut être justement un des problèmes de la fidélisation / extension du lectorat : certaines personnes peuvent chercher un mag d'info sérieux sur les jeux vidéo et le monde du PC (ce qu'est CPC), mais ne peuvent pas supporter la forte dose d'acide contenu dedans...

----------


## El Gringo

> Quelle cruauté


Mais non, c'était pas personnel... En plus j'ai lu son message en entier alors bon...

----------


## TheToune

> Peut être justement un des problèmes de la fidélisation / extension du lectorat : certaines personnes peuvent chercher un mag d'info sérieux sur les jeux vidéo et le monde du PC (ce qu'est CPC), mais ne peuvent pas supporter la forte dose d'acide contenu dedans...


C'est didactique ... C'est un apprentissage sur le monde réel ou règne la loi du plus fort ou du plus grinçant.  :nawak: 




> Mais non, c'était pas personnel... En plus j'ai lu son message en entier alors bon...


Alors en plus c'est un mensonge ... C'est donc encore plus fourbe.  :tired:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Mais non, c'était pas personnel... En plus j'ai lu son message en entier alors bon...


Tu veux un pin's ?




> Si si, c'est fait pour combler les désirs des gens, donc l'attirer et le garder bien au chaud.


Euh c'est surtout pour le créer le désir... Car combler un désir faudrait-il que ce désir existe. Et un vide dans l'existence n'est pas un désir, c'est un vide. Le marketing a horreur du vide.
Bref, Canard PC doit créer un besoin, un désir de Canard PC. Offrez un pot de rillettes de canard avec l'abonnement. "Rillettes Canard PC, nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs".

----------


## El Gringo

> Euh c'est surtout pour le créer le désir... Car combler un désir faudrait-il que ce désir existe. Et un vide dans l'existence n'est pas un désir, c'est un vide. Le marketing a horreur du vide.


Mouais, je te trouve drôlement sûr de toi, et moi c'est l'inverse je te fais pas du tout confiance...  :tired: 
M'enfin on s'en branle s'est le principal.

----------


## NitroG42

> M'enfin on s'en branle s'est le principal.


http://www.Youtube.Com/watch?v=wYi1XreK01I

----------


## El Gringo

Exactement.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Mouais, je te trouve drôlement sûr de toi, et moi c'est l'inverse je te fais pas du tout confiance... 
> M'enfin on s'en branle s'est le principal.


Et mon idée de rillettes, bordel ?

----------


## El Gringo

Mouais.

----------


## Jolaventur

> Non, on ne va pas modifier le contenu pour diversifier le lectorat, et votre notion de blaireau me semble aussi méprisante que subjective.


Et pourtant...

----------


## olivarius

Je vote pour une BD avec un autre style de dessin : ceux là je n'arrive pas à les regarder. Vous ne pourriez pas faire des dessins plus "propre" ?

----------


## Septa

> Je vote pour une BD avec un autre style de dessin : ceux là je n'arrive pas à les regarder. Vous ne pourriez pas faire des dessins plus "propre" ?


Nan c'est vrai quoi.

Mon petit neveu de 3 ans ou Picasso pourrait faire pareil.
 ::ninja:: 


On critique pas Couly.

----------


## olivarius

> Nan c'est vrai quoi.
> 
> Mon petit neveu de 3 ans ou Picasso pourrait faire pareil.
> 
> 
> 
> On critique pas Couly.


Je ne critique pas Couly je lui propose de faire autre chose pour changer. Pourquoi pas des dessins en noirs et blanc : crayon ou encre de chine ?

Et au niveau des sujets thèmes : on pourrait élargir les domaines aux news et pas seulement aux aventures de l'équipe du mag. Les news de Grand Maitre sont bonnes et pourraient être mise en dessin.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Je ne critique pas Couly je lui propose de faire autre chose pour changer. Pourquoi pas des dessins en noirs et blanc : crayon ou encre de chine ?
> 
> Et au niveau des sujets thèmes : on pourrait élargir les domaines aux news et pas seulement aux aventures de l'équipe du mag. Les news de Grand Maitre sont bonnes et pourraient être mise en dessin.


La je suis d'accord, et puis faire rire aussi  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement on s'éloigne du sujet je trouve non?

----------


## Phantom

Mouais, renommer le canard changer de politique changer ce qui existe et marche..n'importe quoi.
J'ai un peu de mal avec cet espèce de secours populaire attitude la. (en prenant la globalité des posts en compte)
Bref.

----------


## Loran38

Qu'apprends je : la crise est passé par CPC ? Par tous les journaux en général aussi. 

J'ai renouvelé récemment mon abonnement et par la même renouvelé aussi ma confiance dans mon journal préféré (non je fayote pas !!  ::siffle:: ). Après avoir fait le tour de toute la presse jeuxvidéosludique, ça reste le seul qui a de l'humour et ou on apprends des vrais choses (entre autre le régime alimentaire de l'omarboulon).

Je ne sais pas si cela a été proposé dans la discussion, mais certains mag'zines proposent de vendre les articles du journal à l'unité, ça pourrait être une idée non ?

M'enfin, sachez canardeuses et canardeurs que le principal moyen d'aider notre journal favori reste de l'acheter...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Changer de nom aussi et arrêter les pseudos débiles. Parler de l'actualité et faîtes plus de com' et crevez dans l'oubli ignominieux comme le non-évènement du Jeudi.

----------


## jpjmarti

> (Copie de mon post sur le topic du 191ème et je trouve qu'il a plutôt sa place ici)
> 
> J'ai pas lu les posts précédents, mais connaissant (un peu) le marketing (qui n'est pas tromper le client mais le fidéliser), je vais essayer de vous expliquer le problème de Canard PC.
> 
> Pour certains, ça va paraître simple et basique et je m'en excuse d'avance.
> 
> En gros, on peut voir le marché comme deux axes :
> 
> - un axe horizontal qui serait le prix
> ...


Quant tu rends ça dans ta première marketing spé, tu as une bonne note ?

----------


## Samzamel

> Quant tu rends ça dans ta première marketing spé, tu as une bonne note ?


Non un plan marketing fait en moyenne une bonne dizaine de pages et on est 4-5 à bosser dessus pendant deux semaines entières. 

Donc excuse moi pour la qualité du texte que j'ai pondu en 10 minutes à une heure non raisonnable :D

Et je ne suis pas en marketing spé. Je suis dans une école de commerce. Enfin soit on s'en fout xD

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Je suis dans une école de commerce. Enfin soit on s'en fout xD


Ah bah non ça permet de savoir de suite que tu n'es pas crédible  ::P:

----------


## Thierfeu

Ils n'ont qu'a faire un plan marketing pour CPC, dans une école de commerce...

Et Casque applique tout le contraire, et le journal est sauvé !

(je ne devrais pas me moquer, j'en sors)

----------


## Japan

La meilleur pub à faire pour CPC c'est le bouche à oreilles  ::):  et heu... Le lire dans des lieux publics !(non pas vos toilettes non ::ninja:: ) moi je le dégaine toujours dans le train mon CPC sa impressionne les filles il parait (elles changent toujours de place à la vue du magazine ::o: )

----------


## Nielle

Elles s'éloignent?  ::P:

----------


## flochy

> La meilleur pub à faire pour CPC c'est le bouche à oreilles



Ah ben zut, moi, je faisais du bouche à bouche, mais ça marchais pas bien  :B):

----------


## Mob Borane

Je me suis abonné ! J'ai droit à un calin de Boulon ?

----------


## Graouu

Et hop, Barbatruc, réabonnement  ::):

----------


## Bibeuf

Bonjour,

J'ai une idée vous me dites ce que vous en pensez.
C'est la saison des déclarations des revenus, je n'ai pas bien suivi les réformes récentes mais de mémoire le mécenat et plus généralement la participation dans les PME est (en théorie) favorisée.
Bon je vois mal CanardPC faire appel publique à l'épargne mais je suis sur qu'il y a moyen de trouver des sources de financement "avantageuses".
S'il y a un fiscaliste dans la salle qu'il lève la main, à défaut je vais jeter un oeil.

----------


## lokideath

Bonsoir,

Bon j'arrive avec mes grosses bottes sur ce topic et j'aimerai savoir s'il y a une bannière officielle canardpc pour faire de la pub sur d'autres sites ? Ou alors faut se la faire soit même ?
Voilà c'est tout  ::):

----------


## flochy

Les bannières sont là : http://www.canardpc.com/goodies.html

----------


## lokideath

> Les bannières sont là : http://www.canardpc.com/goodies.html


Merci  :;): 
J'avais déjà vu les fonds d'écrans, mais jamais les userbars, j'en tiens une couche  :tired: 
Je doute que ce soit le bon endroit pour dire ca, mais les simples quotes dans le BBcode foutent un peu la merde dans la balise url :
[URL='http://www.canardpc.com'] =>[URL=http://'http://www.canardpc.com']
Je connais pas les normes donc je sais pas quel est le problème, juste qu'il y en a un  ::P: 

Bon sinon je vais faire un peu de pub parmi mes connaissances. Ca va pas très loin mais avec un peu de persuasion j'arriverai bien à convertir quelques brebis égarées  :B):

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Fidèle lecteur de joystick de 1995 à environ un an après le changement de rédaction (~2003-4 ?), je n'achetais Canard PC qu'occasionnellement.
J'me disais que bah ouais, si je veux des news sur les jeux vidéos, y'a internet.
Mais voilà : après quelques années à réfléchir, je me rends compte que je n'ai pas de pc portable avec wifi, et que je ne peux donc pas lire les news des jeux vidéos dans les toilettes.

Et puis, il y a quelques mois, j'ai acheté un canard pc, je me suis bien marré aux toilettes. Alors j'en ai acheté un autre, puis un autre...

La petite pile de canard pc grandissait dans les toilettes tel un œuf de lapin, et puis je me disais «Saint Nesquik, il m'apparaît évident que Canard PC, c'est ce que j'aime, ce dont j'ai besoin pour prendre malgré tout du plaisir aux toilettes lorsque j'ai une diarrhée aigue.»
Et bam, juste après ma réflexion, j'apprends que canard pc ne va pas fort. Ceci achève de me conforter dans l'idée que l'abonnement, c'est bien. C'est mieux pour le lecteur, et si j'en crois Casque Noir, c'est aussi ce dont ils ont (entre autres) besoin en ce moment.

Alors voilà, je viens de m'abonner pour un an, et ceci autant que pour passer du bon temps aux toilettes que pour aider cette équipe que j'affectionne tant.

Les mecs, je vous aime.

----------


## Espace à louer

_




 Envoyé par Gringo ou Thréanor" ]Non, on ne va pas modifier le contenu pour diversifier le lectorat[/quote]
[QUOTE="[/I][I]Gringo ou Thréanor[/I][I]

Ben non, tout ce que je dis c'est qu'on ne vas pas changer de contenu pour toucher une autre cible, quel que soit le nom qu'on lui donne. On peut affiner pour mieux correspondre à vos attentes, c'est à ça que servent les sondages, mais on ne risque pas de s'alléger et de parler de WoW à tous les numéros pour attirer les noobzors.


_

Et quand votre public est composé désormais de trentenaires qui n'ont plus le temps de jouer ou qui ne jouent plus sur PC parce que ça coûte la peau du derche et donc petit à petit délaissent le magazine, vous faites comment ? Le renouveler ce public, ça ne semble pas vital ? Parler plus des supports qui intéressent désormais les un peu plus jeunes et virer un peu de la partie PC qui ne concerne plus qu'une niche de vieux chiens vaguement savants, ce n'est pas possible ? Niveler la presse console par le haut c'est quand même un nouveau challenge (Cyrano qui a quand même la top classe trouve que les combats sont plus beaux lorsqu'ils sont inutiles, qui êtes-vous pour vous frotter à Depardieu ?), au lieu de se dire que de toute façon, le public console est un public de sous-développés... 
Enfin, là, je ne parle pas de la rédac plus ouverte que son public, mais du tas d'intégristes prompts à mépriser le casual gamer consoleux. Là où c'est dommage, c'est que vous le brossez dans le sens du poil en n'augmentant que très peu le nombre de tests console alors même que manifestement son nombre ou sa fidélité ne suffit plus à vous faire fonctionner correctement. 
Mais c'est pas grave hein tant votre public vous aime !


Edit : non je ne sais pas faire du multiquote. Hihihihi. [insérer femme à gros seins correspondant au fantasme habituel du puceau associé au jeu pc]
Kissou kissou !

----------


## Phantom

> Fidèle lecteur de joystick de 1995 à environ un an après le changement de rédaction (~2003-4 ?), je n'achetais Canard PC qu'occasionnellement.
> J'me disais que bah ouais, si je veux des news sur les jeux vidéos, y'a internet.
> Mais voilà : après quelques années à réfléchir, je me rends compte que je n'ai pas de pc portable avec wifi, et que je ne peux donc pas lire les news des jeux vidéos dans les toilettes.
> 
> Et puis, il y a quelques mois, j'ai acheté un canard pc, je me suis bien marré aux toilettes. Alors j'en ai acheté un autre, puis un autre...
> 
> La petite pile de canard pc grandissait dans les toilettes tel un œuf de lapin, et puis je me disais «Saint Nesquik, il m'apparaît évident que Canard PC, c'est ce que j'aime, ce dont j'ai besoin pour prendre malgré tout du plaisir aux toilettes lorsque j'ai une diarrhée aigue.»
> Et bam, juste après ma réflexion, j'apprends que canard pc ne va pas fort. Ceci achève de me conforter dans l'idée que l'abonnement, c'est bien. C'est mieux pour le lecteur, et si j'en crois Casque Noir, c'est aussi ce dont ils ont (entre autres) besoin en ce moment.
> 
> ...


Ouais moi aussi, commande effectuée, mais ptin changez rien hein !  :^_^:

----------


## Phantom

> Et quand votre public est composé désormais de trentenaires qui n'ont plus le temps de jouer ou qui ne jouent plus sur PC parce que ça coûte la peau du derche et donc petit à petit délaissent le magazine, vous faites comment ? Le renouveler ce public, ça ne semble pas vital ? Parler plus des supports qui intéressent désormais les un peu plus jeunes et virer un peu de la partie PC qui ne concerne plus qu'une niche de vieux chiens vaguement savants, ce n'est pas possible ? Niveler la presse console par le haut c'est quand même un nouveau challenge (Cyrano qui a quand même la top classe trouve que les combats sont plus beaux lorsqu'ils sont inutiles, qui êtes-vous pour vous frotter à Depardieu ?), au lieu de se dire que de toute façon, le public console est un public de sous-développés... 
> Enfin, là, je ne parle pas de la rédac plus ouverte que son public, mais du tas d'intégristes prompts à mépriser le casual gamer consoleux. Là où c'est dommage, c'est que vous le brossez dans le sens du poil en n'augmentant que très peu le nombre de tests console alors même que manifestement son nombre ou sa fidélité ne suffit plus à vous faire fonctionner correctement. 
> Mais c'est pas grave hein tant votre public vous aime !
> 
> 
> Edit : non je ne sais pas faire du multiquote. Hihihihi. [insérer femme à gros seins correspondant au fantasme habituel du puceau associé au jeu pc]
> Kissou kissou !


Mouais, c'est vrai je vais sur ma trentaine, c'est vrai que j'ai plus de console depuis que j'ai un PC. Ah si une DS...que je touche que sur la plage :D .

*"Et quand votre public est composé désormais de trentenaires qui n'ont plus le temps de jouer ou qui ne jouent plus sur PC parce que ça coûte la peau du derche"*

*Et si, j'update mon ordi en fonction des jeux :D A l'ancienne, oui monsieur.*
*"une niche de vieux chiens vaguement savants"* *ouch* 

*"Parler plus des supports qui intéressent désormais les un peu plus jeunes"* *Une sorte d'american pie du jeu video ?*  ::w00t:: 

*c'est que vous le brossez dans le sens du poil en n'augmentant que très peu le nombre de tests console alors même que manifestement son nombre ou sa fidélité ne suffit plus à vous faire fonctionner correctement.*
*Ces rares tests (en tant que PCiseur) me soulent, car trop éloignés de ma conception du jeu, et me donnent envie de craquer pour une de ces boites démoniaques et horriblement chères et rigides. C'est quand même plus simple de racheter un processeur ou une carte graphique que de flasher une psp..ou alors je suis effectivement trop vieux pour ces conneries ? C'est chaud quand même, t'essaie d'améliorer ta console pas finie, et tu risques de la flinguer en le faisant.*

----------


## Sk-flown

> Bla


Je résume, pour vous payez des anus chromés faut vous ouvrir aux gamins débiles, aux vieux gâteux et aux grosses huileuses qui pensent être miss monde après leurs overdoses de nutella.

----------


## Phantom

Whaa l'arnaque, je m'abonne hier, aujourdhui rien dans la boite au lettres..deçu je suis  :;): 
Vais devoir encore l'acheter...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

> Offrez un pot de rillettes de canard avec l'abonnement. "Rillettes Canard PC, nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs".


Etant au régime j'aimerais bien autre chose que des rillettes si on peut choisir.  :tired:

----------


## johnclaude

Dites mercredi j'avais plus rien à lire, je savais que le 192 arriverait dans la boite en fin de semaine je suis allé voir si y avait pas déjà le hardware de sorti et j'ai acheté jvm (non je ne dirai pas le nom complet), ça fait des années que je l'avais pas lu et bien ça c'est du magazine, des mecs courageux qui font encore un tableau dans lequel on peut voir que le dernier jeu tueur de config ne tourne pas bien sur minitel, c'est un magazine dans lequel il y a un courrier des lecteurs complètement stupide, mais sans second degré (et sans aucun intérêt) et surtout des tests pleins de courage, pas comme ceux de canard pc. Eux au moins ils n'ont pas peur de mettre 16/20 à un jeu de merde qui se retrouvera à 3€ dans trois mois tellement personne n'en veut.
Bref je me suis rendu compte qu'il y a quelques années j'achetais pas mal de magazines concernant l'informatique et les jeux vidéos et finalement le seul que je lis à chaque numéro c'est canard pc, et en fait soit c'est un mag qu'il est bien, soit je me suis fait laver le cerveau et je peux plus lire la concurrence mais y a un truc.

----------


## Elendael

Initiative perso qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut : Article sur mon blog avec un concours à la con qui fait gagner 3 exemplaires du dernier exemplaire du canard.
C'est moi qui finance et j'pense que quitte à mettre quelques deniers pour soutenir CPC, ce sont des deniers bien investis (plutôt que de foutre 15€ dans un Paypal, c'est sans doute plus intéressant de faire connaître le Canard de la sorte et ça me permet de prolonger le truc si je le souhaite tous les mois).

J'ai quelques habitués de GK qui traînent sur mon blog donc ça aider du haut de ma petite échelle...

----------


## sergent degueulisulfurik

C'est possible d'avoir moins de test console?
Rien à foutre des consoles avec leurs jeux casual tout pourris
Vendus à prix d'or. ::(: 

à part ça je vais faire un petit lâché d'ancien numéros
Dans quelques salles d'attentes, histoire de faire découvrir le magazine à un autre public que les fans du Joystick de la grande époque.

----------


## Narm

Ah ouai pas con ça le coup des salles d'attente : Canard-PC remplacerait avantageusement le Figaro ou Elle...

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Initiative perso qui vaut ce qu'elle vaut : Article sur mon blog avec un concours à la con qui fait gagner 3 exemplaires du dernier exemplaire du canard.
> C'est moi qui finance et j'pense que quitte à mettre quelques deniers pour soutenir CPC, ce sont des deniers bien investis (plutôt que de foutre 15€ dans un Paypal, c'est sans doute plus intéressant de faire connaître le Canard de la sorte et ça me permet de prolonger le truc si je le souhaite tous les mois).
> 
> J'ai quelques habitués de GK qui traînent sur mon blog donc ça aider du haut de ma petite échelle...


Excellente initiative. Merci, sincèrement.

----------


## NitroG42

Moi, à chaque fois que je vais dans un hypermarché, je prend tout les cpc que je peux dans le rayon magazine, et j'en met un discretos dans chaque caddie que je croise.
 ::ninja::

----------


## ShinSH

> Moi, à chaque fois que je vais dans un hypermarché, je prend tout les cpc que je peux dans le rayon magazine, et j'en met un discretos dans chaque caddie que je croise.


Canard PC, le magazine ninja qui se planque tout seul dans ton caddie. On tient une idée.

----------


## leroliste

Juste pour vous dire que les configs canards dans matos.net c'est une putain d'idée!!!

Pour faire découvrir le mag, tout ça... Franchement, BRAVO!!

Et mici matos.net de soutenir le canard independant.  :;):

----------


## Darkfire8

> Canard PC, le magazine ninja qui se planque tout seul dans ton caddie. On tient une idée.


M'a bien fait marrer d'imaginer ça ^^ Imaginer la ménagère de moins de 50 ans trouver CPC dans son sac en revenant du supermarché, ça n'a pas de prix  ::ninja::

----------


## Vazkor

Ma contribution c'est de m'être abonné pour deux ans ce matin. Pourtant j'avais arrêté les abonnements à cause des délais de livraison pour certains numéros et surtout car en vacances, je m'achetais toujours le nouveau numéro en kiosque et du coup je l'avais en double.

Donc ma deuxième contribution va être de continuer à le racheter une deuxième fois pendant les vacances  ::):

----------


## Igloo

Je viens de recevoir la newsletter de matos.net concernant les configs', un beau coup de pub.  :B):

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

> Ma contribution c'est de m'être abonné pour deux ans ce matin. Pourtant j'avais arrêté les abonnements à cause des délais de livraison pour certains numéros et surtout car en vacances, je m'achetais toujours le nouveau numéro en kiosque et du coup je l'avais en double.
> 
> Donc ma deuxième contribution va être de continuer à le racheter une deuxième fois pendant les vacances


Pars moins en vacance  :B):

----------


## Ezhaac

J'avoue ne pas avoir le courage de m'enfiler les 32 pages de topics mais les goodies et produits dérivés à la Valve-store, c'était une idée sympa. Ca a bien fonctionné, financièrement parlant ? (tapis de souris et classeurs, de mémoire)
J'attends toujours les peluches lapin.  :^_^:

----------


## Silver

> J'attends toujours les peluches lapin.


Elle existe déjà.  :;):

----------


## Ezhaac

> Elle existe déjà.


Oui, je l'avais vue à l'époque, mais je pensais à un truc un peu plus industriel, pour les pauvres  ::P: 
Franchement, quand je vois les T-shirt NoFrag, par exemple, je me dis qu'il y a pas mal de choses à faire pour exploiter un peu votre dessinateur. =) (rien que les smileys du forum sont über-collector  ::P: )

----------


## Raphyo

Peut-être que la peluche devrait rester un über collector.
En revanche, plein de goodies débiles genre tee-shirt, stylo,mug... Vendu cher mais pas trop.
Sinon, ma contribution à CPC, c'est juste d'en parler(beaucoup) autour de moi. Je ramène mon CPC au lycée, je lis les articles drôles aux amis, bref je leur fais découvrir le mag'.

----------


## Airwalkmax

Par un habile stratagème (en fait une suggestion), j'ai pu faire passer l'idée d'abonner la médiathèque où je bosse à Canard PC. Espérons que ça aboutisse !

----------


## Flipmode

J'ai une idée !
Je vais m'abonner !
Je suis fou !
De rien !

(Désolé j'ai rien d'autre les gens autour de moi ne s'intéresse pas aux jeux ni pc ... HÉRÉSIE !)

----------


## golwin

Un coup de main indirect : un collègue qui prépare sa retraite et  souhaite monter sa boite ne savait pas chez qui louer de serveur. Un petit conseil et hop, 2 parts chez gandi.

----------


## KiwiX

Si vous voulez aider CPC.

----------


## Largeman

> Si vous voulez aider CPC.


CPC ne touche pas un €uro sur la vente de ces configs.

http://www.canardpc.com/news-35889-l..._en_vente.html

----------


## Darkfire8

Hormis l'abonnement ^^
Ca fait cher l'aide ! Et cher l'abonnement !
Autant t'abonner 3 fois ça te reviendra moins cher :P

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

Bon bah moi qui suit un nouveau abonné (depuis 1 mois), je pense que je vais abonner mon frère aussi, tient. Ca fera toujours ça de pris, et peut-être qu'il continuera après.
Pis aussi des connaissances, ça leur fera des chouettes cadeaux d'anniversaire !

Ah et perso, oui je suis un joueur trentenaire (35 ans même, purée), sur PC, j'ai un gosse et une femme (enfin je les ai eu dans l'autre ordre mais bon) et même si je joue moins, je continue à me mettre au courant, et pour ça CPC y a pas mieux.

Donc, changez rien (enfin, pas sur le fond en tout cas, rien à foutre des consoles), et courage.

----------


## [SonicYouth]

Je sais pas si ça a été proposé, mais je pense que faire une sorte de code gagnant par allopass serait pas une mauvaise idée... Genre la rédac' propose un jeu, une CG ou n'importe quoi, et au bout de tant d'appels, on l'envoie au dernier qui a téléphoné(je sais pas si j'ai été très clair)
Sinon, un simple don par allopass, comme ça quand t'as du crédit en trop, ben tu fait un petit don. Je trouve que c'est quand même mieux que les donations pépâle.

----------


## KiwiX

> CPC ne touche pas un €uro sur la vente de ces configs.


Bah wai mais y a l'abonnement. Et tu te retrouves avec une bonne config'  ::): 

Pour toucher des comm' sur les ventes, suffit d'envoyer Boulon et c'est réglé.

----------


## Narm

Allez zou, je vais laisser trainer quelques numéros aux cabinets d'ophtalmologue où travaille ma chérie, c'est toujours ça de pris.
Vous savez pas s'il existe un flyers de type A4 que l'on peut imprimer ?

----------


## pierrot.la.lune

Cela à surement été proposé (mais comme j'ai la flemme de lire 32 pages...), mais ce qui m'a choqué sur le site de canard pc, c'est l'absence total de publicité. (pas d'adsence ou pub flash classique), or c'est quand même un des principaux moteurs de source de revenu sur internet (et je sais de quoi je parle, la pub finance mon salaire ainsi que 90% des salaires des 150 employés de ma boite). Bref j'imagine que le site à un traffic plus qu'honnorable avec un public tres ciblé. La pub serait une source de revenu non néglieable, surtout que des encarts existent, mais ils ne font que de la pub interne ou de partenaria. En la jouant fine, il y au moins moyen de faire entre 2000 et 5000 euros par mois, à mon humble avis. 
Ensuite, il faut aussi penser le site pour multiplier les pages et faire plus de PAP (page à pub)
Il est possible d'inserer des pubs dans les topic du forum (comme sur hardware.fr). Le tout est de penser la dispositions des pub sans que cela soit genant pour l'utilisateur  ::):

----------


## Eradan

Ta ville devrait être ton sous-titre toi, à vouloir foutre de la pub dans le forum  ::(:

----------


## pierrot.la.lune

C'est juste une idée. Une adsence reste finalement peut contraignante dans un forum.
Mais je pense plus pour le site en fait.
Faut bien se dire qu'un site web pour etre viable,
Il y a 4 solutions:
- rendre son contenu payant (à part faire un site de boule, ou de rencontre, c'est peu viable: je propose  d'ailleurs un "CanardPc XPorn" :-D, avec la quantité de geek qui passe par la, ça ne peut que marcher.... )
- mettre de la pub (compté à l'affichage de preference)
- vendre des produits tiers.
- avoir un mescene...

Donc, raler contre la pub c'est bien jolie, mais c'est quand même la 1ere source de revenu pour un site non marchand. Après il y a pub et pub, tant que ça ne nuit pas à la navigation, ça reste acceptable.

De toute façon, pour la majorité des sites, c'est soit ça, soit pas de site tout court...

----------


## dalgwen

Les encarts pub ils sont déjà là, et si ils sont vides ou font de l'auto promo, c'est tout simplement parce qu'il n'y a pas d'annonceurs (d'après les retours de la rédac que j'ai cru lire au moment du départ de Rabot)

Ensuite, tu es effectivement une vile créature de satan.



> Après il y a pub et pub, tant que ça ne nuit pas à la navigation, ça reste acceptable.


Parle pour toi  ::sad:: 

Georges, l'homme le plus classe du monde, a dit un jour : Je préfère payer plutôt que d'entendre ça plutôt que d'être sourd. Ou un truc du genre.
Bref, je suis comme Georges, je suis super classe, et je préfère payer.
Mais osef de mon avis en fait, je profite juste de ce sujet pour cracher une nouvelle fois ma bile antipub. J'ai lu que pcinpact allait faire un abonnement premium, qui dispense de pub, ça doit donc être viable (ou au moins légèrement intéressant financièrement) pour les sites à forte audience.

----------


## pierrot.la.lune

C'est facile d'être antipub, mais ça ne remplit pas les caisses.
Il faut savoir faire des compromis.
Pour les comptes premium, il faut deja pouvoir proposer une offre qui incite a débourser et actuellement, ce n'est pas trop le credo des gens.
Le mieux c'est de diversifier ces sources de revenus, c'est sur, mais pas toujours facile

Après s'il n'y a pas d'annonceur...sic!!! C'est vrai que le secteur de la pub bouffe pas mal avec la crise. Il reste au moins les adsences, non?
C'est toujours mieux que rien.

----------


## Flibustache

Abonnement de 6 mois !

Je déménage dans un peu moins queça alors je reprendrais une autre dose une fois là bas  :D

----------


## Kadehar

Je rejoins Pierrot pour la pub, c'est le moyen le moins gênant et le plus pour qu'on puisse continuer à profiter de ce site le mieux possible. 
Et puis y'a toujours Adblock plus  :;):   . 

Enfin c'est mon avis.

----------


## Silver

> Pour les comptes premium, il faut deja pouvoir proposer une offre qui incite a débourser et actuellement, ce n'est pas trop le credo des gens.


Ah mais on veut bien débourser nous, on attend simplement la mise en place de features qui valent le coût.  ::):

----------


## Wobak

Et y'a pas moyen que vous touchiez une putain de comm sur le matos labelled "approved by CPC" sur le site Matos.net ?

Je sais que macbidouille.com fait ça avec l'Apple Store, y'a vraiment aucun moyen d'espérer ça ? 

J'veux dire que je pense que 99% (on sait jamais) des canards qui lisent le forum se foutent royalement du fait que CPC paraisse "lié" avec un site en ligne, alors que pour nous vous l'êtes déjà, ils vous prêtent du matos, vous faites des configs basés sur leur site, ça paraitraît logique que sur ces 3 configs pré-faites, vous puissiez toucher un petit quelque chose :-/

Je serais  prêt à rajouter un peu plus de ma poche si je prends une config comme ça si je sais que ça aide CPC.

----------


## Bebealien

C'est vrai que je ne comprends pas ce qui empêche de passer par des régies pub généralistes comme Adsense... Ca vous fera pas forcément gagner des fortunes, mais ca sera toujours çà de pris non ?

----------


## Largeman

> Je rejoins Pierrot pour la pub, c'est le moyen le moins gênant et le plus pour qu'on puisse continuer à profiter de ce site le mieux possible. 
> Et puis y'a toujours Adblock plus   .


Justement Adblock est bien le souci me semble-t'il.




> J'veux dire que je pense que 99% (on sait jamais) des canards qui lisent le forum se foutent royalement du fait que CPC paraisse "lié" avec un site en ligne, alors que pour nous vous l'êtes déjà, ils vous prêtent du matos, vous faites des configs basés sur leur site, ça paraitraît logique que sur ces 3 configs pré-faites, vous puissiez toucher un petit quelque chose :-/


A voir comment certains ont réagit lorsque le partenariat avec DLGamer a été mis en place, je suis moins optimiste.

----------


## pierrot.la.lune

> Justement Adblock est bien le souci me semble-t'il.
> A voir comment certains ont réagit lorsque le partenariat avec DLGamer a été mis en place, je suis moins optimiste.


Ba tout le monde n'utilise pas adblock (moi par exemple), je pense que seulement une minorité de gens l'utilise.

Comme juste une minorité de gens achèteront un compte premium. 
Et un compte premuim nécessite le développement de nouvelles fonctions (ce qui coute) et ce genre de trucs augmennt de façon exponentiel le nombre de raleurs (des que les gens payent, ils exigent plus tout le temps)

Comme le souligne Bebealien, les Adsense c'est les pubs par defaut, genre s'il y a rien d'autre à se mettre sous la dent, mais c'est toujours ça.

La pub au clic ça rapporte peu, mais c'est toujours ça de pris.

----------


## Largeman

> Ba tout le monde n'utilise pas adblock (moi par exemple), je pense que seulement une minorité de gens l'utilise.
> 
> Comme juste une minorité de gens achèteront un compte premium. 
> Et un compte premuim nécessite le développement de nouvelles fonctions (ce qui coute) et ce genre de trucs augmennt de façon exponentiel le nombre de raleurs (des que les gens payent, ils exigent plus tout le temps)
> 
> Comme le souligne Bebealien, les Adsense c'est les pubs par defaut, genre s'il y a rien d'autre à se mettre sous la dent, mais c'est toujours ça.
> 
> La pub au clic ça rapporte peu, mais c'est toujours ça de pris.


Je ne dis pas le contraire et je suis bien d'accord avec toi et Bebealien là dessus.

Mais on a pas toutes les informations, notamment le sondage qu'avait fait CPC sur l'utilisation ou non d'Adblock. Donc c'est difficile de se faire un avis tranché.

Pour les pubs de google (Adsense) ça me parait compliqué: CPC attire des passionés d'informatique, et ne cherche pas tellement à attirer ou se tourner vers la population qui clique probablement le plus sur les pubs: les ados voire les enfants. Donc mettre des pubs Adsense si c'est pour que personne ne clique...  :;):

----------


## Pipeman

Mouais, et si je pouvais apporter une humble contribution moi aussi... On est d'accord, le but c'est de faire découvrir le mag à de nouveaux gars. Parce que les abonnements, c'est bien tout ça (et je m'abonne ce soir, adieu, veaux, vaches, cochons, kioskier), les trucs premiums, les dons (j'y consens) etc, c'est joli, mais c'est pas ça qui donne la longévité et l'entrée régulière de thune.

Non, ce qu'il faut, c'est des nouveaux qui découvrent le mag, accrochent, et l'achèteront la prochaine fois... Qui le demanderont à leur kioskier, qui feront monter les ventes et le placement du produit. Bref, ce qu'il faut, c'est élargir la base de lecteurs. On est d'accord.

Et là je me dis que bon, on va pas non plus leur offrir le magajine. Parce que y'en a qui le paient. Mais je voulais savoir ce que vous faites de vos stocks. Est-ce qu'on peut racheter par exemple 200 exemplaires d'un vieux numéro (pas trop vieux, hein, trois mois maxi) ?

Idée : un (ou plusieurs, on se cotise) rachètent un stock de magajine et le mettent à dispo dans un lieu fréquenté par un public "cible". Les gens prennent (hum, magajine gratuit, yabon), aiment, et hop, fidélisation.

Je dis ça parce que dans ma bien aimée école de la république où que j'allais, on avait ce genre de truc avec d'anciens numéros de fhm (et autres chefs-d'oeuvre de la littérature) qui nous arrivaient, et que nous prenions pour lire en amphi... Et si on pouvais faire connaître canard pc par ce moyen.

*D'où la question : est-ce qu'on peut acheter des stocks ? Ca vous aide en tréso (et vous débarasse de papier), et ça nous permet de nous impliquer tout en faisant de la pub.*

Typiquement, on organise une collecte (disons qu'on achète 1000 numéros... Pour 2000€ ou un truc du genre, on doit bien pouvoir se cotiser pour ça), on arrive avec une petite guitoune, et on fait la tournée de lieux bien choisis (genre écoles d'ingénieurs, emplies de geeks, thunés, sensible à votre humour potache) en déposant à chaque fois 200 numéros. Ou celui qui veut aider achète à prix réduit 50 numéros et les fout dans un de ses lieux préférés (cybercafé, bde, salle d'attente). Il faut pas le mettre avec les journaux de merde non plus (on n'est pas métro, hein) pour pas dévaloriser le magajine, mais je pense que ça doit pouvoir permettre de gagner... Des gens quoi.

----------


## redsensei

> Ba tout le monde n'utilise pas adblock (moi par exemple), je pense que seulement une minorité de gens l'utilise.


Malheureusement, pour avoir suivi la mort de certains sites, ADBlock ou ses équivalents sont trop répandu parmi les internautes.
En effet, très peu se soucient de la survie des sites qu'ils fréquentent.




> Comme le souligne Bebealien, les Adsense c'est les pubs par defaut, genre s'il y a rien d'autre à se mettre sous la dent, mais c'est toujours ça.
> La pub au clic ça rapporte peu, mais c'est toujours ça de pris.


Il y un post d'un membre de la rédaction qui disait que Canard PC n'était pas compatible ADsense.
La ligne éditoriale comme les croutons dans l'urètre ne sont pas compliant avec le règlement ADsense.
(et j'imagine toute les régies un peu grande)

----------


## O.Boulon

Je me rappelle de notre pédiode adsense... On passait nos journées à chasser les trucs de sectes au lieu d'écrire le mag.

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Pour finalement des revenus vraiment minables. Car je pense que nos lecteurs sont pas du genre a être leurrer par ce genre de subterfuges.

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est bien dit !

----------


## Pipeman

Effetivement, adsense c'est souvent pas assez ciblé.... Ici, le public est trop spécifique pour que ce soit vraiment le truc rentable, et ca fait un peu cheap.

Alors, vous en vendez des stocks ? (cf message précédent).

----------


## [Braiyan]

> C'est bien dit !


C'est beau l'auto-congratulation intra-teamCPC  :Emo: .
Et puis, si justement les internautres qui ne sont PAS demeurés font exprès de cliquer pour filer des sous, ça pourrait marcher, non ? Mais bon, c'est certes très cheap.

----------


## pierrot.la.lune

> C'est beau l'auto-congratulation intra-teamCPC .
> Et puis, si justement les internautres qui ne sont PAS demeurés font exprès de cliquer pour filer des sous, ça pourrait marcher, non ? Mais bon, c'est certes très cheap.


ça marche une semaine pas plus ça.
Après les gens ne font plus.

En tout cas maintenant je sais pourquoi ils n'y a pas de pub sur le site.
Je peux vous assurer que ça m'a vraiment choquer de ne pas voir de pub. La je me suis clairement demandé comment le site en lui même se finançait.

Et d'autre régit en paiement par affichage, il y a pas en ce moment dans votre créneau?
J'imagine que non, mais je trouve ça vraiment étonnant...

----------


## t!grou

Alors j'ai une idée..... Je sais c'est rare, mais quand meme!!!!!!

A moins qu'elle est ete donner (auquel cas je m'excuse parce que y'a trop de pages).........


Les invendus........ Vous en faites quoi (a part  les garder pour ceux qui voudrait en acheter dans X temps)????? 

Parce sinon j'explique : faire comme le 20 min ou le metro (au moins en region parisienne), mais avec les anciens numeros invendus.

Trouver des gens qui serait d'accord pour les distribuer a la sortie des metro ou des gare. Ou meme dans les stations ou se trouve les "a nous paris" sans substance. Y'a plus de matiere dans un cpc, que dans ces 3 magazines reunis en un mois!

Et a ce moment la j'inviterais les lecteurs assidu de la region parisienne a venir chercher ces stocks pour les distribuer.

Si bien sur la redac etait prete a lancer ce coup de pub!!

Donc reagissez pour ceux qui serait d'acord avec ce proceder!!!!!!!!!!! ::wub:: 

---------- Post ajouté à 01h52 ----------

Merde le boulet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
C'etait 3 post plus haut arrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Je me suis griller les ailes tout seul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!( parce que finalement g lu quand meme.....)

Et pipeman (je te hais de m'avoir piquer mon idée que j'hesitais a ecrire ^^) mais connaissant un minimum la loi pour avoir eu des cours de gestion, ce que vous leur acheterez pour rien, pour les promouvoir, eux devront payer des impots qui seront plus important que ce que vous leur aurez acheter(donc pas le bon plan pour les sauver)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Parce que des dons peuvent etre fait avec leur magazines normalement( apres je suis pas sur) mais si ils les vendent ils doivent tenir des compte et la avec les impots ca fait mal(comme tout le monde quoi.........)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Evil Monkey

Je lis Canard Mag depuis ses débuts ou presque et j'étais inscrits dans les premières versions du site mais avec les versions suivantes j'ai plus ou moins arreter de participer aux discutions.

C'est le seul magazine que je lis, la presse vidéoludique etant ce qu'elle est, Canard Mag est devenue la seule lecture interessante dans ce domaine, la qualité d'écriture et le style de ses rédacteurs font que je suis un grand fan de leur travail. Je suis donc un peu attristé des difficultés qu'ils recontrent.

J'aimerais vous soutenir mais visiblement je le faisais déjà puisque je n'ai jamais lu canard Mag qu'en le recevant par la poste chaque semaine et maintenant toute les deux semaines, ce qui fait de moi soit un de vos admirateurs soit un fainéant ne voulant pas bouger son gros cul pour aller le chercher en kiosque.

Néanmoins si la pub viral qui était proposée par Casque se dévelopait je serais heureux de pouvoir en faire partie ( notamment par la proposition de Pyjama Wallon d'imprimer et de coller des affiches un peu partout ).

Donc si des gens se décident à lancer ces projets je suis disponible pour accrocher ces affiches un peu partout autour de chez moi ( par exemple à Lille ).

----------


## Pipeman

> Alors j'ai une idée..... Je sais c'est rare, mais quand meme!!!!!!
> 
> A moins qu'elle est ete donner (auquel cas je m'excuse parce que y'a trop de pages).........


Mais c'est fou, ça. Effectivement, mes neurones t'ont devancé de peu (mais ça compte pas, il y a le décalage horaire aussi.)

Pour ce qui est du mécanisme, échapper aux impôts, tout ça, je pense qu'on peut très bien leur faire un don, tout court. Et eux peuvent très bien faire appel à un particulier pour se débarasser de vieux stock de papier qui trainent...  :B):

----------


## Euklif

> Bal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Toi, t'aime les points d'exclamations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frogg

Je plussoie t!grou et Pipeman, j'ai distribué ce week-end des CPC assez récents que j'avais en rab', à des gens jouant au moins un peu sur PC. Le fait de connaitre les poussera éventuellement à acheter s'ils voient un test ou une couv' qui les attire, mais surtout ça augmente le nombre de "foyers" abritant au moins un CPC.

Sacrifier une partie des invendus pour répandre le magazine à un public non-averti, l'idée sauvera-t-elle la presse papier de niche?

Pour la pub je collerais bien un "Coin" à chaque "coin" de rue, ça fait des coins coin.  :tired:

----------


## Flipmode

> "CanardPc XPorn" :-D, avec la quantité de geek qui passe par la, ça ne peut que marcher....


Voila.  :tired:

----------


## leroliste

Allez voir le post de Kiwix dans le topic de "vos bons moments du jour"!!

Faut s'associer avec le slipmann là!

Faut faire plein des happenings!!

Sisisisisi

----------


## mescalin

> Je plussoie t!grou et Pipeman, j'ai distribué ce week-end des CPC assez récents que j'avais en rab', à des gens jouant au moins un peu sur PC. Le fait de connaitre les poussera éventuellement à acheter s'ils voient un test ou une couv' qui les attire, mais surtout ça augmente le nombre de "foyers" abritant au moins un CPC.
> 
> Sacrifier une partie des invendus pour répandre le magazine à un public non-averti, l'idée sauvera-t-elle la presse papier de niche?
> 
> Pour la pub je collerais bien un "Coin" à chaque "coin" de rue, ça fait des coins coin.



Mouais, à mon avis ça risque de faire baisser les ventes plus qu'autre chose s'il suffit d'attendre deux semaines pour avoir ses numeros gratos. Mais fait à l'échelle d'un seul numéro pour créer du buzz ça pourrait en effet faire avancer le bouzin, si c'est bien ciblé. Parceque bon, le coeur de cible c'est de l'étudiant/lycéen voire du jeune actif, donc faut pas distribuer à l'aveuglette à la sortie du metro si on veut que ce soit efficace ...

----------


## Pipeman

Non, clairement pas.. Le but serait bien de faire du happening de temps en temps. Il faut pas que les mecs soient surs de trouver canardpc, juste qu'ils le trouve une ou deux fois pour qu'ils deviennent suffisament addicts.

----------


## Fantomex

Bon, si je comprends bien, le site a des difficultés financières. Pourquoi ne pas simplifier le site en ne proposant que le forum ? Moi, je ne suis pas abonné à canard PC, mais je l'achète de temps en temps en fonction de l'actualité. Ce qui m'intéresse sur ce site, c'est le forum car on y trouve des avis et des test plus intéressants que dans 90% de la presse "dite" spécialisée !

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Et un HS rempli de news sur les grands évenements comme l'E3 (même si c'est plus ce que c'était) c'est pas rentable ?

----------


## Airwalkmax

> Bon, si je comprends bien, le site a des difficultés financières. Pourquoi ne pas simplifier le site en ne proposant que le forum ? Moi, je ne suis pas abonné à canard PC, mais je l'achète de temps en temps en fonction de l'actualité. Ce qui m'intéresse sur ce site, c'est le forum car on y trouve des avis et des test plus intéressants que dans 90% de la presse "dite" spécialisée !


Les news du site sont une bonne vitrine de l'esprit "Canard PC", ce sont celles de Rabot qui m'avaient fait acheter le magajine, les supprimer pourrait supprimer un lectorat potentiel  ::o:

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C'est bon, je peux revenir ?

----------


## El Gringo

> C'est bon, je peux revenir ?


Ben ouais.. Mais pour le salaire va encore falloir attendre un peu, l'URSSAF et le mag passent avant toi désolé.

----------


## hiubik

En fait la rédaction a déménagée dans une ZFU ? Si non ça ne serait peut être pas bête de le faire.

----------


## Wobak

Et les dons paypal, même de façon temporaire et comme ça a été suggéré, c'est pas motivant ?

Gringo, ouvre un compte sur paypal.fr et balance le ici ou en news sur le site, j'suis sur que ça pourrait vous permettre de respirer vu le nombre qu'on est.

Evidemment si c'est moi qui ai mal ou pas lu, merci de me balancer de l'epic fail dans la face hein, je ne mérite que ça !

----------


## redsensei

Je viens de penser à un truc tout bête surement pas très réglo encore qu'il faudrait demander à Grand Maître B :

Paypal et les dons cela pose problème au niveau comptable.

Mais, imaginons donc un Mr X qui vit au iles caïmans et qui possède un compte Paypal.

Les Canards qui voudraient pourraient lui envoyer des sioux.

Et Mr X pourrait utiliser ces sioux pour souscrire un paquet d'abonnements au magazine papier  :B): 


Bon, a première vu il faudrait régler quelques points :

- Que Mr X ne se sauve pas à Pattaya avec les sioux.
- Que faire de tout ces magazines orphelins qui reviendrons NPAI par la Poste.
- Que je ne sois pas banni pour avoir eu une idée aussi subversive  :B):

----------


## alx

> Mr X

----------


## Joolmax

Qu'ils vendent leur sperme!

----------


## kpouer

Ayé j'ai recu mon tapis de souris "Kernel32", dans une belle enveloppe avec l'adresse écrite à la main avec amour, je vais avoir la classe au boulot avec ce tapis (et faire des jaloux j'espère)

Sinon dans les idées, je reviens sur l'idée de Canard PC en PDF. Je sais j'ai vu les débats, le piratage c'est terrible.
Mais ce qui est terrible aussi c'est ma femme qui m'engueule parce que 6 ans de canard PC ca prend de la place, du coup vendre des anciens numéros (je sais pas, quelque mois après ca doit plus vraiment se pirater) sous forme éléctronique pour pas cher serait ptêt une bonne idée, genre 20 euros l'année, achetable uniquement par année entière moi ca m'intéresserai en plus de mon abonnement.

----------


## TheToune

> Ayé j'ai recu mon tapis de souris "Kernel32", dans une belle enveloppe avec l'adresse écrite à la main avec amour, je vais avoir la classe au boulot avec ce tapis (et faire des jaloux j'espère)


Testé et approuvé par moi ... J'ai le plus beau tapis de souris de la boite  :B):

----------


## Tiax

Roooh les rapiats, ils m'ont fait craquer après quasi un an de résistance héroïque  :Emo:

----------


## Hirilorn

Petite question à l'adresse des membres de la rédaction : j'envisage d'acheter des bidules sur materiel.net. Comment leur signaler que c'est grâce à canardpc que j'achète chez eux, et leur faire comprendre que cpc, çay le bien ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Petite question à l'adresse des membres de la rédaction : j'envisage d'acheter des bidules sur materiel.net. Comment leur signaler que c'est grâce à canardpc que j'achète chez eux, et leur faire comprendre que cpc, çay le bien ?


Quand t'achètes un truc ils peuvent te demander comment t'as connu le site.

----------


## dalgwen

Quand tu achètes tu peux mettre un commentaire à destination de ceux qui font le paquet, dans un champ prévu à cet effet sur une des pages de validation.
En tout cas c'est le cas quand on prend l'option "retirer sur site". Je ne sais pas par contre si c'est valable dans le cadre d'un envoi par la poste.

EDIT : ah oui Gringo est trop fort, il y a aussi le questionnaire Fia Net que tu reçois parfois deux semaines après ton achat.

----------


## kpouer

> Petite question à l'adresse des membres de la rédaction : j'envisage d'acheter des bidules sur materiel.net. Comment leur signaler que c'est grâce à canardpc que j'achète chez eux, et leur faire comprendre que cpc, çay le bien ?


Dans ton compte il y a un champ indiquant comment tu as connu le site, tu peux dire par la presse et choisir Canard PC dans la liste

----------


## Lapinaute

Les dons c'est bien mais faut avoir un projet, et que les donateurs peuvent suivre ce projet. Après légalement je ne sais pas comment ça se passe.

On peut organiser une collecte de sous vêtements pour un tirage spécial "un canard acheter, un slip offert" ça boosterait les ventes, 'fin je crois.  ::P: 

Jmettrais une ptite mention canard pc sur mes achats materiel.net.

----------


## Cirth

Comme ça a été dit précédemment, l'idée d'un compte de type vic (very important canard) sans pub sur le site, bon c'est un espèce de don déguisé ... Mais quand on aime  :;): 
Ou des serveurs tf2 avec des slot réservé qu'on achète ?

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Ou des serveurs tf2 avec des slot réservé qu'on achète ?


Autant le reste je dis pas non, autant ça ce serait salaud...ceux de d'habitude suffisent largement à mon gout.

----------


## TehHolyOne

> Comme ça a été dit précédemment, l'idée d'un compte de type vic (very important canard) sans pub sur le site, bon c'est un espèce de don déguisé ... Mais quand on aime 
> Ou des serveurs tf2 avec des slot réservé qu'on achète ?



Les pubs c'est une mauvaise idée
1) A part un VRAI partenariat financier avec materiel.net et d'autres sites du genre, je pense pas que CPC attire les annonceurs (d'ailleurs ils ont déjà tenté avec ad sense mais c'était un bordel énorme, ils passaient plus de temps à régler les soucis avec ad sense qu'à s'appliquer sur le site).
2) Les pubs, ça passe sur JV.com et à la limite GK. Mais sur un site communautaire beaucoup plus mature, où les gens sont plus renseignés (et utilisent donc adblock pour qu'on arrête de leur proposer une ablation des croutons à 1€ en Ukraine par le docteur prstzschwkrfsky alors qu'ils sont sur leur site préféré), adblock  est très répandu.

Les serveurs c'est une bonne idée. Ca peut paraître salauw, mais faudra accepter à un moment à un autre que pour continuer à avoir un site communautaire avec des services comme on en voit jamais sur le net, il va falloir payer quelques roros pour qu'il remplisse les caisses (pas à tout prix, on demande pas la prostitution de Gringo! Quoi que...  ::P: h34r: ). Surtout que d'habitude hors Uber je vois rarement des gens avec le tag [CPC].

----------


## Pimûsu

Payer pour une skin couly du site et du forum xD avec un widget lapin qui te fait du flux rss et en fait non rien...  ::rolleyes:: 

L'idée de la peluche est morte au fait ?

Sinon

J'ai eu validation par les Dieux eux-même pour mon truc de flyer A4, donc ceux qui veulent imprimer et distribuer sans flooder les rues pour éviter de leur créer plus de problème, c'est par ici que ça se passe : 
http://cpc.cx/69 (25mo) mais 69 c'est la classe, je me retiens de pas faire des crush en boucle pour avoir le lien 195 xD

Ouais sinon c'est gros (pas le lien mais le fichier) mais ça n'a pas voulu me sortir le PDF et le jpg c'est mal...

----------


## [Braiyan]

Non, mais pour les serveurs, si on y réfléchit, certes, ça apportera de l'argent. Mais ça risque d'avoir deux conséquences :

1) Trop de slottés = les non slottés vont voir ailleurs
2) Tout le monde à un slot = personne n'est différent. Alors il y aura enchères pour avoir slot _protégé_ ?  On peut aller loin. Je sais que je suis prêt à payer pour un slot, mais à mon avis je ne suis pas le seul. Alors les plus riches resteront ?  
Payer pour un serveur pourrait être une bonne idée à la base, mais, ici, je ne suis pas sur que ça marcherait

----------


## TehHolyOne

> Non, mais pour les serveurs, si on y réfléchit, certes, ça apportera de l'argent. Mais ça risque d'avoir deux conséquences :
> 
> 1) Trop de slottés = les non slottés vont voir ailleurs


Jte signale que les servs CPC sont les 1ers de France. Et y a à peu près le même système sur Uber (sans le fric), et ça même si ça plait pas à certains, ça a pas tellement changé le taux de fréquentation du serveur, vu qu'il est rempli quasiment 24/7.




> 2) Tout le monde à un slot = personne n'est différent. Alors il y aura enchères pour avoir slot _protégé_ ?  On peut aller loin. Je sais que je suis prêt à payer pour un slot, mais à mon avis je ne suis pas le seul. Alors les plus riches resteront ?


Faut pas abuser hein, on va pas demander 10€/mois pour un slot, ni même 5€. Mais le seul fait de devoir faire chauffer sa CB écarterait pas mal de monde.

Ce serait peut être aussi un bon moyen d'attirer vers le site (et donc vers le mag) toutes les personnes qui profitent des serveurs sans avoir aucun rapport avec CPC. C'est un bon filon ça.

----------


## lokideath

Les serveurs CPC "officiels" actuels sont offerts par Gandi, non ? Ca me parait difficile de monnayer des slots alors  :tired: 
Le bénéfice me semble pas assez intéressant pour justifier le boulot en plus. C'est déjà assez facile de trouver de la place actuellement sur les serveurs, même quand c'est plein en 5 minutes on finit bien par trouver un slot.

----------


## Evil Monkey

Ou vous pourriez faire comme Nofrag un temps et ouvrir un bar.

...par exemple à Lille, et puis vous pourriez aussi emménager à Lille, puis vendre CanardPC sur Lille Uniquement, je veux bien faire le galibot  ::): 

Bon personne n'a une vrai idée ? :tired:

----------


## Pimûsu

> Jte signale que les servs CPC sont les 1ers de France. Et y a à peu près le même système sur Uber (sans le fric), et ça même si ça plait pas à certains, ça a pas tellement changé le taux de fréquentation du serveur, vu qu'il est rempli quasiment 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> Faut pas abuser hein, on va pas demander 10€/mois pour un slot, ni même 5€. Mais le seul fait de devoir faire chauffer sa CB écarterait pas mal de monde.
> 
> Ce serait peut être aussi un bon moyen d'attirer vers le site (et donc vers le mag) toutes les personnes qui profitent des serveurs sans avoir aucun rapport avec CPC. C'est un bon filon ça.


Ouais mais si tu fais payant sauf pour les abonnés, ce n'est pas encore mieux ? Non seulement t'attires vers le site mais tu canalises vers la page BOUTIQUE ^^  :B):

----------


## ThorThur

> Les serveurs CPC "officiels" actuels sont offerts par Gandi, non ? Ca me parait difficile de monnayer des slots alors 
> Le bénéfice me semble pas assez intéressant pour justifier le boulot en plus. C'est déjà assez facile de trouver de la place actuellement sur les serveurs, même quand c'est plein en 5 minutes on finit bien par trouver un slot.


Les slots sont gérés par les admins, Flubber en particulier, rien à voir avec Gandi qui ne fait comme tu l'as dis, que prêter les serveurs.

----------


## [Braiyan]

Effectivement, je n'avais calqué mon raisonnement que sur Ûber.

----------


## Pimûsu

Merci à Thorthur pour le PDF !

=> http://cpc.cx/8A

----------


## Pinkipou

Il a la mega class ton flyer, Georges serait fier de toi.

----------


## Pimûsu

George ? Vous pouvez pas savoir. Il est devenu insupportable.

Sinon merci, mais y'a quand même des bouts de Threanor dedans  :;):

----------


## Silver

> Merci à Thorthur pour le PDF !
> 
> => http://cpc.cx/8A


Est-ce que ce serait possible de l'héberger sur un site plus rapide que free ?

Du genre http://www.megaupload.com/ / http://www.rapidshare.com/ / http://www.yousendit.com/

----------


## ThorThur

Il fait 4.3 Mo, t'exagères, faut moins de 30 secondes pour le télécharger (en un seul clic qui plus est) !

----------


## Pimûsu

C'est pas ta connexion qui est lente ?  ::P: 

Je peux te le mettre sur dl.free.fr  :B): 

Et thorthur lui, il a du se tapper les 25Mo pour vous !  ::P:

----------


## Zilief

Les gars, c'est horrible, je viens de voir une copine lire le Canardware PC.
Et elle a aimé ça ! Elle a même trouvé que la maquette était pimpante et que c'était clair, en plus d'être rigolo...

En soi, c'est vrai, c'est pas horrible, MAIS...

Je pensais à un truc...

Si vous voulez vendre plus de canards, ptêtre qu'il va falloir, aussi, s'adresser aux Canardes. Je sais, c'est dur.

Mais, déjà, il paraît qu'il y a des joueuses. Déconnez pas, j'en ai vu. C'est comme un joueur, mais vu que ça aime les licornes et les coeurs, ça joue à des jeux chelous, où y a aucun honnête contre-terro, pas de viseur ACOG sur les M4, bref des trucs vraiment bizarres, comme des jeux de danse ou des trucs avec des cubes tous colorés. Bref, ça fout un peu les chocottes...

Je sais que Sonia place de temps à autre son papier dans le canard (vue!), mais imaginez un espace jeux-de-filles in ze canard, une partie kawaï-pop-acidulée, un cahier princesse-canard...

Bin, là, d'un coup, y aurait moyen de racler plus large dans le public-cible, voire même de permettre aux moins hardcores d'entre nous (ceux qui sont maqués) de justifier leur achat auprès de leur douce ("eh chérie, t'as vu, dans canard-poulette, y a 2 pages sur ton truc chelou-mignon que t'aime bien là!")...

Bon, ouais, je sais, c'est vachement extrême, mais bon, moi j'veux continuer à lire mon canard, même si pour ça faut lire 3 pages bizarres avec des couleurs jolies d'un jeu où on joue une licorne qui danse... Tant que c'est signé par Oma Boulon, la mamie d'Omar...

Me jetez pas de cailloux, mais à force de cogiter, il m'est venu cette idée bizarre, et il fallait que je la partage...

----------


## L'invité

Mais... Mais... Mais.... Pendez le!!!

----------


## kpouer

> Les gars, c'est horrible, je viens de voir une copine lire le Canardware PC.
> Et elle a aimé ça ! Elle a même trouvé que la maquette était pimpante et que c'était clair, en plus d'être rigolo...
> 
> En soi, c'est vrai, c'est pas horrible, MAIS...
> 
> Je pensais à un truc...
> 
> Si vous voulez vendre plus de canards, ptêtre qu'il va falloir, aussi, s'adresser aux Canardes. Je sais, c'est dur.


Arrêter de dénigrer les sims 3 ? Mais c'est toute une philosophie a revoir  ::sad::

----------


## Zilief

Ouaiiiiiis, bon, ça va, je sais, je prends le sale rôle, mais bon... Nécessité fait loi hein... ::rolleyes::

----------


## Silver

> Il fait 4.3 Mo, t'exagères, faut moins de 30 secondes pour le télécharger (en un seul clic qui plus est) !


Quand j'ai demandé ça il ne se chargeait pas chez moi, et comme j'ai déjà eu quelques expériences avec Free et ses serveurs surchargés aux heures de pointe je suggérais quelque chose de plus fiable à mes yeux.

Là le lien fonctionne, à 25kb/s alors qu'au travail je télécharge à 500 et plus.  :tired:

----------


## ThorThur

> Quand j'ai demandé ça il ne se chargeait pas chez moi, et comme j'ai déjà eu quelques expériences avec Free et ses serveurs surchargés aux heures de pointe je suggérais quelque chose de plus fiable à mes yeux.
> 
> Là le lien fonctionne, à 25kb/s alors qu'au travail je télécharge à 500 et plus.


Je plaisantais bien sûr, et c'est vrai qu'avec Free, faut se méfier.  :tired: 
Et j'ai pas essayé chez moi, ca se trouve ca va pas bien vite non plus, tandis qu'au boulot forcement avec une connexion pro...  :;):

----------


## KiwiX

> Je sais que Sonia place de temps à autre son papier dans le canard (vue!), mais imaginez un espace jeux-de-filles in ze canard, une partie kawaï-pop-acidulée, un cahier princesse-canard...


Tu penses que CPC, c'est "Public" en gros ?  ::mellow:: 

Sinon, tu peux acheter le 192, dans le genre "kawaï-acidulée", la couv' se pose.

----------


## Ondoval

Quand est ce que vous mettez un lien "Donner de l'argent à CPC via paypal affin qu'ils restent propre et mangent un peu" ?

----------


## IrishCarBomb

> Quand est ce que vous mettez un lien "Donner de l'argent à CPC via paypal affin qu'ils restent propre et mangent un peu" ?


C'est une fausse bonne solution, donc jamais (c'est con, on peut plus faire de vanne avec la sortie de DNF).

----------


## Phenixy

Sinon je marque depuis quelques temps un retour de publicités sur le site, je prends ça plutôt comme un bon signe.  ::): 
Surtout que ce sont des publicités pour des jeux souvent adaptés à la communauté (Blood Bowl, Aion en ce moment), donc j'imagine que ce sont les annonceurs qui viennent directement les proposer à CPC, gage de leur crédibilité.  ::): 

Bravo pour le Flyer, je pense que Georges préfèrerai lire ça plutôt que d'être aveugle.

----------


## Nadoue

> Je pensais à un truc...
> 
> Si vous voulez vendre plus de canards, ptêtre qu'il va falloir, aussi, s'adresser aux Canardes. Je sais, c'est dur.


Pitié on a déjà cosmo, biba et cie  ::sad::

----------


## Guest62019

> Les gars, c'est horrible, je viens de voir une copine lire le Canardware PC.
> Et elle a aimé ça ! Elle a même trouvé que la maquette était pimpante et que c'était clair, en plus d'être rigolo...
> 
> En soi, c'est vrai, c'est pas horrible, MAIS...
> 
> Je pensais à un truc...
> 
> Si vous voulez vendre plus de canards, ptêtre qu'il va falloir, aussi, s'adresser aux Canardes. Je sais, c'est dur.
> 
> ...


Je crois déceler chez toi quelques à priori sur les gameuses  ::P: 

---------- Post ajouté à 14h41 ----------




> Pitié on a déjà cosmo, biba et cie


Quoi, tu rêves pas d'un Joueuse et Jolie ?

----------


## oblivion

Il doit y avoir un gros trafic sur l'application store d'apple pour l'iphone
Vous pourriez tenter de donner un peu de visibilité à votre marque en y proposant gratuitement ou moyennant un faible coût une appli qui permet de lire des BDs de Couly.
Il vous faut "juste" un logiciel permettant l'intégration des bds de couly et de soumettre le tout à Apple.
Beaucoup de membres doivent avoir un iPhone, ça permettrait des petits dons tout en permettant à d'autres de découvrir vos aventures.

Voire mobilisez la communauté de développeur de ce forum pour développer une appli bien débile qui fasse rire. A base de canard et de bruits débiles... Ca peut être l'objet d'un jeu concours tiens aussi: "imaginez l'appli iPhone de canard PC".

----------


## kpouer

Ca c'est une très bonne idée, j'aurai même voulu participer sauf que le SDK est que pour Mac ce qui risque d'être le facteur limitant pour beaucoup de canards développeurs. Enfin yen a peut être qui ont des Mac sait on jamais.
Une appli de lecture des news du site aussi pourrait être sympa si elle est bien faite (Le Monde, NY Times, Mac 4 Ever, Rue89 et bien d'autres encore par exemple), et l'avantage en plus c'est que s'il y a de la pub dedans on peut pas la bloquer avec un adblock comme sur les browser PC

----------


## oblivion

La pub sur mobile ne rapporte pas grand chose pour le moment, peu de régie, secteur en crise... 
Pourquoi ne pas également lancer des jeux concours payant au moyen de SMS + ?
C'est sur que ça n'est pas un revenu récurrent mais ça peut ponctuellement permettre de mettre un peu de beurre dans les épinards, d'autant que si le cadeau est sympa les membres du forum peuvent aller puber le jeu concours sur d'autres sites que celui-ci.

----------


## kpouer

Je dis pas que la pub sur mobile ferait gagner des fortunes, mais en tout cas elle coute rien.
Un concours avec des sms surfacturés a mon avis difficile a mettre en place, probablement presque aucun participants (CPC c'est pas TF1), et en plus il faudrait prévoir un remboursement des frais pour ceux qui le demandent, bref une grosse usine a gaz

----------


## oblivion

C'est une prestation que tu peux externaliser, de toutes façons les demandes de remboursements sont très peu nombreuses au regard du volume.
Quant à "CPC c'est pas TF1", j'en conviens, mais si on prévoit des dotations sympas et que tout le monde a en tête que c'est pour aider le canard je ne vois pas en quoi ça TF1erait canard pc  ::):

----------


## kpouer

> C'est une prestation que tu peux externaliser, de toutes façons les demandes de remboursements sont très peu nombreuses au regard du volume.
> Quant à "CPC c'est pas TF1", j'en conviens, mais si on prévoit des dotations sympas et que tout le monde a en tête que c'est pour aider le canard je ne vois pas en quoi ça TF1erait canard pc


Ba faut voir combien de gens participent aux concours gratuits habituellement, je sais pas mais ca doit tourner autour de 3000 personnes. Si le concours est payant ca sera surement beaucoup moins, donc la rentabilité du truc ...
Quant au fait d'aider Canard PC comme ca je suis pas sur, je pense que le nombre de personnes qui sont averti et sont prêtes a aider doit tourner autour de quelque centaines grand max

----------


## [Braiyan]

> Ca c'est une très bonne idée, j'aurai même voulu participer sauf que le SDK est que pour Mac ce qui risque d'être le facteur limitant pour beaucoup de canards développeurs. Enfin yen a peut être qui ont des Mac sait on jamais.


N'empêche, je vois déjà l'annonce "Nouveau sur votre Iphone *Apple* : Les BD canard *PC*"  ::lol::  ::wacko::

----------


## vive la cliff

> Sinon je marque depuis quelques temps un retour de publicités sur le site, je prends ça plutôt comme un bon signe. 
> Surtout que ce sont des publicités pour des jeux souvent adaptés à la communauté (Blood Bowl, Aion en ce moment), donc j'imagine que ce sont les annonceurs qui viennent directement les proposer à CPC, gage de leur crédibilité.


C'est pas forcément une bonne chose. C'est pas une garantie d'indépendance (en cas de mauvais test, les éditeurs peuvent leur supprimer la pub), ce qu'il faut viser c'est la pub pour les bagnoles et les cosmétiques.

----------


## lokideath

Je préfère avoir des pubs pour Dora l'exploratrice que pour des bagnoles ou du botox, on est sur CanardPC, pas carrouf  :tired: 
Du jeu et de l'hardware ca me convient tout à fait, et vu la population de canardPC ca me parait être le secteur potentiellement le plus "profitable".

Et par indépendance, j'ose espérer que tu veux dire indépendance financière, hein ?  ::o:

----------


## vive la cliff

> Et par indépendance, j'ose espérer que tu veux dire indépendance financière, hein ?


Bah il me semble que c'était clair : _C'est pas une garantie d'indépendance (en cas de mauvais test, les éditeurs peuvent leur supprimer la pub)

_Donc ouai, pour la prospérité _financière_ de CPC, la pub pour les cliniques de liposuccion c'est mieux que la pub pour Léa passion militaire. 

Les joueurs sont des êtres humains à part entière et ils ont autant besoin que les autres de se laver les cheveux. C'est pour ça que la pub pour les cosmétiques peut trouver sa place sur un site de jeu vidéo au même titre qu'elle trouve sa place dans les magazine de bagnole ou de politique.

----------


## Pastaga13

Du point de vue de cliff il est clair que les shampoings pour pingouins exotique aurons moins de probabilité d'un certain malaise sur une note négative ou positive d'un jeux...

----------


## O.Boulon

De toutes façons, pub ou pas, chez nous, ça n'influe pas sur la note.

----------


## Mr Ianou

> Les gars, c'est horrible, je viens de voir une copine lire le Canardware PC.
> Et elle a aimé ça ! Elle a même trouvé que la maquette était pimpante et que c'était clair, en plus d'être rigolo...
> 
> En soi, c'est vrai, c'est pas horrible, MAIS...
> 
> Je pensais à un truc...
> 
> Si vous voulez vendre plus de canards, ptêtre qu'il va falloir, aussi, s'adresser aux Canardes. Je sais, c'est dur.
> 
> ...


Mais je te rejoins a 200%.

Ma femme lis le canard PC assez souvent (avant moi même  ::|: ) elle adore vos news et la nouvelle mise en page mais elle trouve que ça reste un journal que pour les gars.

Bon en même temps des que y'a un test de point'n'click c'est ce qu'elle préfère.

Mais ce genre de publique doit représenter très peu en faite.

Donc finalement resté vous même  ::):

----------


## Akodo

Sinon vous n'avez qu'à imprimer un ou deux hello kitty par ci par là et puis voilà.

---------- Post ajouté à 03h48 ----------




> De toutes façons, pub ou pas, chez nous, ça n'influe pas sur la note.


C'est bô ce que tu dis  ::cry:: 
Mais c'est vrai que ça me fait parfois marrer de voir un jeu avec une pub dans le mag, et 5 pages plus loin il se prend 4 sur 10  :^_^:

----------


## Phenixy

> De toutes façons, pub ou pas, chez nous, ça n'influe pas sur la note.


Surtout que si je me rappelle bien, les derniers à avoir essayé (un gros site US dont j'ai oublié le nom) a créé un tollé énorme sur le Net, et le jeu concerné (Kane & Lynch) a subi un énorme boycott des internautes.
Donc je pense que les marketeurs un tant soit peu intelligents ont compris qu'ils pouvaient pas trop jouer avec le feu, donc pas trop de soucis à se faire à ce niveau là, surtout chez CPC.

----------


## Pimûsu

Ça me rappelle Marcus et son Tintin au Tibet d'Infogrames sur Gameone il y'a quelques années...

Sinon, sans en faire des tonnes, on pourrait virer l'encadré de Gringo sur les freewares et en faire un "pour les filles"

Nan je déconne Gringo pas tapper  ::P:

----------


## El Gringo

> Surtout que si je me rappelle bien, les derniers à avoir essayé (un gros site US dont j'ai oublié le nom) a créé un tollé énorme sur le Net, et le jeu concerné (Kane & Lynch) a subi un énorme boycott des internautes.
> Donc je pense que les marketeurs un tant soit peu intelligents ont compris qu'ils pouvaient pas trop jouer avec le feu, donc pas trop de soucis à se faire à ce niveau là


Naïf... Y'a pas besoin d'exiger un renvoi pour faire pression.




> Sinon, sans en faire des tonnes, on pourrait virer l'encadré de Gringo sur les freewares et en faire un "pour les filles"
> 
> Nan je déconne Gringo pas tapper


T'inquiète j'ai rien compris.

----------


## BLEC

......un autocollant pour le coller manuellement quelque part donc faites des collants à coller avec les mains, avec de la colle quand même dessus et aussi un _magnet_ pour mettre sur le frigo, ma fille adorerai le lapin sur la porte plus que dans son assiette........

----------


## El Gringo

Je ferai tout pour que ta fille soit heureuse.

----------


## BLEC

> Je ferai tout pour que ta fille soit heureuse.


Admettons tant que tu ne rentres pas dans ma cuisine.

----------


## El Gringo

C'est pas mon genre de déranger des personnes pendant qu'elles travaillent.

----------


## Phenixy

> Naïf... Y'a pas besoin d'exiger un renvoi pour faire pression.


Merci, j'imagine bien que le "mauvaise note? Bah finalement, ma 4e de couv, je vais y réfléchir encore..." est toujours tenace, j'ai bossé pour un guide à vendre des pubs pendant 2 ans, je n'en ai connu que trop...

Après pour le milieu de la presse JV, on se rend pas toujours compte en tant que lecteur de l'ampleur de la maladie (sauf quand c'est bien grossier)...  :tired:

----------


## P1nGou1N

Une question qui a déjà surement due être posée maintes fois (j'ai la flemme de lire les 36 pages).

Mais pourquoi vous ne vendez pas le magazine au format pdf en plus du format papier classique ?

Parce que dans mon cas par exemple, ça me saoule de m'abonner, je prefere acheter au numéro, mais je n'achète canard pc que quand je passe à côté d'un bureau de presse (et c'est pas si fréquent).
En plus, les magazines ça me saoule, parce que des que je les ai lus, je les jette parce que je suis dans un studio, et j'ai pas la place.

C'est quand même bien dommage parce que avec une version au format pdf, je pourrai sortir ma cb dans mon pieu, à chaque nouveau numéro, et en avant première.
En plus ça sauve des arbres, ça vous couterait moins cher (et nous aussi au passage j'espere) et je suis sur que plein de gens acheteraient cette version pdf (pensez aux mecs qui habitent en martinique par exemple et qui payent encore plus cher que nous leur magazine).

Bon, maintenant je suis sûr que l'idée a déjà été proposée et que si vous le faites pas, c'est qu'il y'a une bonne raison derrière.

En tout cas pour ma part, je jure sur l'honneur d'acheter chaques numéros si vous sortez une version pdf. Voilà.

----------


## kilfou

La bonne raison, il me semble, c'est qu'il y aura toujours un connard pour mettre le pdf sur les réseaux pirates...

----------


## P1nGou1N

Oh bah je suppose qu'il y'a bien des connards qui scannent canard pc pour le mettre sur des réseaux pirates non ?

Et je pense pas que ce soit trop le style des lecteurs de canard pc.

----------


## GROquiK

Bon, en attendant on pourrait avoir un petit sommaire du 195 ?

----------


## ToasT

> Oh bah je suppose qu'il y'a bien des connards qui scannent canard pc pour le mettre sur des réseaux pirates non ?
> 
> Et je pense pas que ce soit trop le style des lecteurs de canard pc.


 Disons que c'est bien d'y croire. Exemple :

Je ne suis pas du genre à le faire.

Je le prête à un copain pour qu'il le lise, comme je pourrai le faire avec un mag' papier. Lui non plis n'est pas du genre à "le faire".

Lui, le prête à un ami qui l'a vu se bidonner en lisant un pdf. Ca fait déjà trois personnes qui, même si tu crois au Bien, sont susceptibles de faire une connerie.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Disons que c'est bien d'y croire. Exemple :
> 
> Je ne suis pas du genre à le faire.
> 
> Je le prête à un copain pour qu'il le lise, comme je pourrai le faire avec un mag' papier. Lui non plis n'est pas du genre à "le faire".
> 
> Lui, le prête à un ami qui l'a vu se bidonner en lisant un pdf. Ca fait déjà trois personnes qui, même si tu crois au Bien, sont susceptibles de faire une connerie.


Ca se tient, sauf que si on reste sur le postulat que l'acheteur original du mag est un type bien, il n'ira pas downloader le fichier pirate (qui d'ailleurs sera surement pas de la même qualité) et au final la version pirate n'aura pas le succès d'une version pirate de FHM !

----------


## El Gringo

> Ca fait déjà trois personnes qui, même si tu crois au Bien, sont susceptibles de faire une connerie.


Dont deux qui ne l'auraient probablement pas acheté, nan ?

----------


## NitroG42

> Dont deux qui ne l'auraient probablement pas acheté, nan ?


Ah les putains de hippies !

----------


## redsensei

> Mais pourquoi vous ne vendez pas le magazine au format pdf en plus du format papier classique ?


Un peu comme sur ce site : http://www.relay.com/canard-pc-hardw...nt-952-17.html



En revanche, vous n'aviez pas parlé de mettre aussi Canard PC ?

----------


## Elidjah

Le problème de la non-distribution via kiosque, c'est que c'est chaud pour gagner de nouveaux lecteurs.

----------


## Lapinaute

Une version portable via abonnement ?

----------


## znokiss

> Une version portable via abonnement ?


J'ai (et je suis pas le seul) déjà demandé. C'est pas d'actualité, il me semble.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Disons que c'est bien d'y croire. Exemple :
> 
> Je ne suis pas du genre à le faire.
> 
> Je le prête à un copain pour qu'il le lise, comme je pourrai le faire avec un mag' papier. Lui non plis n'est pas du genre à "le faire".
> 
> Lui, le prête à un ami qui l'a vu se bidonner en lisant un pdf. Ca fait déjà trois personnes qui, même si tu crois au Bien, sont susceptibles de faire une connerie.


Si tu crois au Bien, tu prête pas ton Canard (ou alors 5 secondes pour "ameçoneer" ta victime). Tu envoies tes amis acheter le leur.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Une version portable via abonnement ?


Ca pourrait être pas mal ça pourtant !

----------


## znokiss

> Ca pourrait être pas mal ça pourtant !


Ça y est, c'est fait. Voir le topic du numéro 195.

----------


## lanef300

Merci. Non attends....MERCI!!! MERCI pour tous les expats, tous les gens qui bossent (par ex. Comme moi dans l'aéro) et qui peuvent ENFIN avoir CPC partout sur Terre.
J'ai cru comprendre que malheureusement ça vous rapportait moins...
Mais dans mon cas, ça vous rapportera toujours plus que 0euros vu que changer mon adresse tous les 2 jours c'est pas possible et donc pas d'abo...et tous les numéros que je n'ai pu acheter faute de kiosque...Du coup, c'est moins de marge, mais c'est un peu plus de bénef (ok je suis pas très clair, au final vaut mieux un peu que pas du tout non?).

Donc merci encore pour cette opportunité!

----------


## chenoir

Tain je tombe sur ce topic que maintenant...

Bon je me suis pas tapé les 36 pages de forum, mais juste pour savoir, il en est quoi de l'idée de la BD couly à 25 euros? Parce qu'en ce qui me concerne, autant la BD que le mug canardPC je suis prêt à raquer, un peu plus que la moyenne si il le faut d'ailleurs.

Ensuite, ca sera peut-être moins ben accepté par les gens, mais les serveurs CPC sont gratuits, or ca coute, et personnellement je serais prêt à payer 5 euros par mois pour l'accès à un serveur. Maintenant ca mériterait peut-être un p'tit sondage pour savoir ce qu'il en est des autres non?

----------


## cooly08

Je veux bien vous faire de la pub gratos sur mon blog mais me faut un encart qui rentre dans ma sidebar ^^
Genre un carré de 300x300.
Par contre seule obligation... La présence du laping  ::wub:: 
Bon j'ai pas une audience de folie hein j'ai un tout petit blog mais si ça peut ramener un ou deux lecteurs ça sera toujours ça de pris  :;):

----------


## cooly08

D'ailleurs ça pourrait être intéressant de créer un set de bannière qu'on pourrait mettre sur nos blogs pour ceux qui ont envi. Un sorte de fan kit quoi  ::o:

----------


## lokideath

> D'ailleurs ça pourrait être intéressant de créer un set de bannière qu'on pourrait mettre sur nos blogs pour ceux qui ont envi. Un sorte de fan kit quoi


Il y a des petites bannières par là http://www.canardpc.com/goodies.html
Mais c'est vrai qu'en avoir quelques unes en plus, ou un fan kit ca pourrait donner des trucs intéressants  ::):

----------


## cooly08

Ah oui je n'avais point vu ! Boudiou.  ::o: 
Par contre c'est plus adapté pour les mettre dans les signatures  ::|:

----------


## Lapinaute

C'est pas faux.

--------------------------------


Une idée de slogan :

CANARD PC
"Le Canard avec des lapins dedans."

 :;):

----------


## Zlika

À tout hasard je rappelle que le meilleur moyen de soutenir un journal c'est de s'y abonner, pas sûr que ce soit le cas de tout les 18.000 membres du forum  ::): 

Et s'y abonner ça veut dire s'abonner, faire son petit chèque ou son petit virement comme quand mamy va à la Poste - et pas juste l'acheter chaque mois en kiosque.  :;):

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

Ouais mais c'est aussi important qu'il soit dispo en kiosque en fait, pour se faire voir.

Faut vraiment développer les à côté pour les fans que nous sommes - y'a pas mal de propositions sympa sur le topic et je pense que c'est pris en compte par la redac, il n'y a plus que la problématique du temps à consacrer à tout ça !

----------


## Bouyi

> À tout hasard je rappelle que le meilleur moyen de soutenir un journal c'est de s'y abonner, pas sûr que ce soit le cas de tout les 18.000 membres du forum


Y'en a qui ne lisent pas canard PC, donc forcément, d'ici à être abonné, y'a une marge...

----------


## Anonyme871

Déjà que les abonnements "obligatoires" me gavent, c'est pas pour m'en imposer un moi-même. ::|:

----------


## ElGato

C'est une question qui revient de manière récurrente dans les questionnaires de la Rédac: la création de blogs perso (vaguement évoqué par Augusto plus haut).

J'ai pas mal craché sur ce genre de trucs mais après intense réflexion, faut reconnaître que chez certains de vos collègues (Nofrag) ça ramène des gens intéressants voire des pros du milieu, ça diversifie un peu, ça fidélise.
Après je sais pas comment faire techniquement, mais Gandi pourrait peut-être vous filer un gros coup de main.


Disons que c'est une extension du principe de l'implication de la communauté comme peuvent le faire les gens en vert, et ça permettrait beaucoup plus de contenu. Après, c'est sûr, y'aurait du tri à faire; mais simplement sélectionner des articles intéressants pour les mettre en home - encore une fois, comme chez Nofrag - ne demande pas trop de boulot.

Sinon, plus simple et dan le même genre, mettre en place ce foutu wiki.

----------


## Anonyme957

Bonjour-bonjour.

Voila (mode aparte secret story)...je fréquente votre forum et votre site depuis quelque temps et aujourd'hui, j'ai acheté CanardPC  ::): , il a même fallu d'ailleurs que je le demande afin que la vendeuse aille le chercher en trainant les pieds dans le fond de son échoppe obscure. J'avais auparavant fouillé entre tous les magazines pornos sans succés... ::(: 
M'enfin...pourquoi suis-je en train de vous raconter ça ?
Pour que vous preniez conscience (à moins que ce ne soit déjà fait  ::|: ) que la meilleure publicité pour ce journal, ce n'est ni O. Boulon en Homme sandwich dans la rue, ni une séquestration de malheureux ténancier de kiosque coupable de ne pas avoir mis les exemplaires de CPC à côté de Sud Ouest ou de Le Monde, mais plûtot ce forum !

Je connais, en effet, bien peu de forum dont la plupart des posts sont bien fournis, correctement orthographiés...si bien que c'est un véritable plaisir à lire (aux toilettes  :;): ). Et puis c'est drôle. Bah ouais, vos conneries me font rire, j'ai honte mais c'est vrai  ::rolleyes:: . 
Alors un beau jour..aujourd'hui, je me suis dit :" Tiens, si je prenais le CPC histoire de voir si c'est aussi drôle que dans leur forum." Eh bah ouai.
Alors je vais surement acheter quelques exemplaires..et puis il se pourrait que je m'abonne.  ::): 

Ah oui et j'adore les lapins de couly..donc prévenez moi quand sortira un album de dessin-coloriage Canard PC Spécial Vacances avec des lapins roses dedans. Merci  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Je connais, en effet, bien peu de forum dont la plupart des posts sont bien fournis, correctement orthographiés...si bien que c'est un véritable plaisir à lire (aux toilettes ). Et puis c'est drôle. Bah ouais, vos conneries me font rire, j'ai honte mais c'est vrai . 
> Alors un beau jour..aujourd'hui, je me suis dit :" Tiens, si je prenais le CPC histoire de voir si c'est aussi drôle que dans leur forum." Eh bah ouai.
> Alors je vais surement acheter quelques exemplaires..et puis il se pourrait que je m'abonne.


C'est pour ça que je reste ici  ::ninja:: . Je suis tombé sur le forum via les serveurs TF2 et maintenant je me suis fait avoir : je suis abonné, j'ai jamais acheté autant de jeux (éviter à tout prix le topic des bons plans), j'ai découvert Tessa Martin, Sandra Lou et j'ai même changé et monté mon PC. Horrible  ::O: .

----------


## O.Boulon

C'est cool !
Ca fait vraiment plaisir quand un sale parasite de forumeur finit par nous donner son argent et remboursé les frais occasionnés par tous ses posts et la gestion de ses messages par une équipe de modo surpayés !

----------


## darnac

Je suis d'accord avec crash-petard, surtout sur le fait que pour avoir un numéro de CPC chez un kiosquier ou autres il faut soit:
-le déranger en pleine lecture du dernier FHM et s'attirer ainsi sa mauvaise humeur ("putain déjà lundi!"  citation célèbre de Napoléon )
-s'équiper de matériel de spéléologie conséquent pour partir à la recherche du dit numéro sans risquer une mort certaine dans le rayon informatique!

Certains ici ont proposés une page de dons. En ce qui me concerne, je serai plutôt près à payer plus cher le magazine pour qu'il soit imprimé avec une couverture qui donne envie à tous les kiosquiers de France et de navarre de le mettre en avant. Le marketing c'est cher et inutile au premier abord, mais pour attirer le passant il n'y a que ca.
Ceux qui effectivement étaient d'accord pour filer de l'argent de manière spontanée,le seront sans doute encore pour financer quelque chose de réellement utile pour le magazine.

N'oublions pas que ce cher kiosquier n'attire pas les mouches avec du vinaigre, (non pas que CPC soit du vinaigre) et met donc en avant les magazines avec des couvs qui brillent au point d'aveugler tous les ados du quartier.

----------


## punishthecat

> Je suis d'accord avec crash-petard, surtout sur le fait que pour avoir un numéro de CPC chez un kiosquier ou autres il faut soit:
> -le déranger en pleine lecture du dernier FHM et s'attirer ainsi sa mauvaise humeur ("putain déjà lundi!"  citation célèbre de Napoléon )
> -s'équiper de matériel de spéléologie conséquent pour partir à la recherche du dit numéro sans risquer une mort certaine dans le rayon informatique!
> 
> Certains ici ont proposés une page de dons. En ce qui me concerne, je serai plutôt près à payer plus cher le magazine pour qu'il soit imprimé avec une couverture qui donne envie à tous les kiosquiers de France et de navarre de le mettre en avant. Le marketing c'est cher et inutile au premier abord, mais pour attirer le passant il n'y a que ca.
> Ceux qui effectivement étaient d'accord pour filer de l'argent de manière spontanée,le seront sans doute encore pour financer quelque chose de réellement utile pour le magazine.
> 
> N'oublions pas que ce cher kiosquier n'attire pas les mouches avec du vinaigre, (non pas que CPC soit du vinaigre) et met donc en avant les magazines avec des couvs qui brillent au point d'aveugler tous les ados du quartier.


Yes, des couv' a led  ::wub::

----------


## Kamikaze

> Bonjour-bonjour.
> 
> Voila (mode aparte secret story)...je fréquente votre forum et votre site depuis quelque temps et aujourd'hui, j'ai acheté CanardPC , il a même fallu d'ailleurs que je le demande afin que la vendeuse aille le chercher en trainant les pieds dans le fond de son échoppe obscure. J'avais auparavant fouillé entre tous les magazines pornos sans succés...
> M'enfin...pourquoi suis-je en train de vous raconter ça ?
> Pour que vous preniez conscience (à moins que ce ne soit déjà fait ) que la meilleure publicité pour ce journal, ce n'est ni O. Boulon en Homme sandwich dans la rue, ni une séquestration de malheureux ténancier de kiosque coupable de ne pas avoir mis les exemplaires de CPC à côté de Sud Ouest ou de Le Monde, mais plûtot ce forum !
> 
> Je connais, en effet, bien peu de forum dont la plupart des posts sont bien fournis, correctement orthographiés...si bien que c'est un véritable plaisir à lire (aux toilettes ). Et puis c'est drôle. Bah ouais, vos conneries me font rire, j'ai honte mais c'est vrai . 
> Alors un beau jour..aujourd'hui, je me suis dit :" Tiens, si je prenais le CPC histoire de voir si c'est aussi drôle que dans leur forum." Eh bah ouai.
> Alors je vais surement acheter quelques exemplaires..et puis il se pourrait que je m'abonne. 
> ...


Ouais à propos, j'avais déjà posté cette remarque mais bon puisqu'on en parle; faudrait marquer en gros, sur la page d'accueil du site et quelque part dans l'accueil des forums que canard pc est aussi un magazine de qualitay et pas seulement un site woueb 2.half.

Parce que y'a plus de pubs pour des mmorpg gratos (je dis pas qu'il faut les enlever hein) que pour canard pc sur ce site, faudrait profiter de l'audience que vous avez sur internet pour vous faire de la pub.

----------


## kpouer

> C'est cool !
> Ca fait vraiment plaisir quand un sale parasite de forumeur finit par nous donner son argent et remboursé les frais occasionnés par tous ses posts et la gestion de ses messages par une équipe de modo surpayés !


D'ailleurs vu comme ca les abonnés devraient être banni du forum, aucune raison de faire du boulot en plus pour les modos alors que vous avez déjà notre fric  :;):

----------


## Anonyme957

Je fulmine.  ::(: 
Aujourd'hui 17 Juillet, je passe au kiosque chercher le CPC du 15...et rien. Je vais à une autre presse, je demande CanardPC au comptoir pour qu'elle aille le chercher (car bien sur, il n'est pas dans les présentoirs) et elle me fait : " KWAA ? Canard Pressé ???". 
 ::O: 
 Sa gentille assistante qui a compris, elle, va me le chercher...mais c'est encore celui du 1er Juillet.  ::(: 
Ville : Bergerac.

Comment se fait t-il qu'ils n'ai encore pas reçu le nouveau ?  ::sad::  Neeeed  :Bave:

----------


## punishthecat

Peut-être parceque il sort le 20.  ::siffle::

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

Pas mieux. Ah si, ça ne servira à rien d'aller au kiosque pour demander le 197 le 1er Aout, il n'y en aura pas puisque le 196 est un numéro double spécial été.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Il sort tellement le vingt que toute la Bretagne le possède depuis le 17.

Manque de bol je suis abonné alors j'attends  :;):  .

----------


## [Braiyan]

Je l'ai reçu aujourd'hui  :B): 
Sinon, pour l'hypothétique album Couly, est-ce que la rédac a gardé (et surtout numérisé ?) toute la mirifique production de notre dessinateur ? Parce que, même si ledit album n'est pas à l'ordre du jour, si ce n'est pas le cas, c'est peut-être une chose dont les membres pourraient se charger, et, étant donné l'importance de la production, le plus tôt on s'y prend, mieux c'est, non ?

----------


## Anonyme957

> Peut-être parceque il sort le 20.


Ah oui mais non mon brave monsieur !

----------


## Ek-ZutWar

> Ah oui mais non mon brave monsieur !


Ah non mais si ma bonne dame :

----------


## Anonyme957

> Ah non mais si ma bonne dame : http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/c1c...b795b8bd56.png


Fichtre..alors il vient quand le nouveau numéro ?  ::sad:: 
Y'a une tête qui cache la moitié du bandeau...

----------


## Pimûsu

Y'a un topic pour les retards,  toussa toussa  ::rolleyes:: 

 :tired: 

Ben ouais quoi ça fait faire des économies aux modos si on bosse pour eux non ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ouaflechien

> Fichtre..alors il vient quand le nouveau numéro ? 
> Y'a une tête qui cache la moitié du bandeau...


Ben le début de la réponse est avant la tête et la fin après... Donc lire "..., sauf lundi 20 juillet". Et c'est comme ça tous les ans, un numéro double en été qui remplace grosso modo 3 numéros. Une histoire comme quoi les feig... Gentils journalistes totaux de la rédac auraient droits à des congés.

Par contre cette année on a droit a un numéro hors-série spécial MMO Gratuit qui est sorti aujourd'hui.
Donc là maintenant (ou demain donald) tu peux aller acheter ces deux beaux exemplaires de journalisme vidéo-ludique.

Bonne lecture.

----------


## Anonyme957

> Ben le début de la réponse est avant la tête et la fin après... Donc lire "..., sauf lundi 20 juillet". Et c'est comme ça tous les ans, un numéro double en été qui remplace grosso modo 3 numéros. Une histoire comme quoi les feig... Gentils journalistes totaux de la rédac auraient droits à des congés.
> 
> Par contre cette année on a droit a un numéro hors-série spécial MMO Gratuit qui est sorti aujourd'hui.
> Donc là maintenant (ou demain donald) tu peux aller acheter ces deux beaux exemplaires de journalisme vidéo-ludique.
> 
> Bonne lecture.


Okay ! Bon donc je peux me gratter pour le numéro du 15 Juillet. Cay parti pour les Hors sayries.
Merci pour les infos  :;):  !

----------


## alegria unknown

Youyou, j'avais dit y a moult pages que je m'abonnerai après mon déménagement, mais je suis fauché depuis et ne peut pas lâcher la somme d'un coup donc, plus tard. Cela dit je le prends toujours en kiosque.

Sinon, j'ai pas pris le HS MMO, c'est mal ?

----------


## El Gringo

> Sinon, j'ai pas pris le HS MMO, c'est mal ?


C'est tant pis pour toi surtout. Mais t'inquiète, il va pas disparaitre des kiosques tout de suite.

----------


## Pimûsu

Moi il a été ninja par un keupon  dans ma librairie !!

Juste sous mes yeux, ce fut une scène atroce  ::(:

----------


## alegria unknown

> C'est tant pis pour toi surtout. Mais t'inquiète, il va pas disparaitre des kiosques tout de suite.


J'ai pas résisté longtemps. Et en plus je regrette pas du tout.

----------


## reveur81

> Je fulmine. 
> Aujourd'hui 17 Juillet, je passe au kiosque chercher le CPC du 15...et rien. Je vais à une autre presse, je demande CanardPC au comptoir pour qu'elle aille le chercher (car bien sur, il n'est pas dans les présentoirs) et elle me fait : " KWAA ? Canard Pressé ???". 
> 
>  Sa gentille assistante qui a compris, elle, va me le chercher...mais c'est encore celui du 1er Juillet. 
> Ville : Bergerac.
> 
> Comment se fait t-il qu'ils n'ai encore pas reçu le nouveau ?  Neeeed


Tu vas au premier kiosque, tu leur demandes de te commander un CPC, et quand ils en ont un, tu l'achètes. La fois d'après, au lieu de te rendre dans ce kiosque, tu vas au second, et tu fais la même chose. Résultat : les deux kiosques recevront automatiquement des CPC pendant un bon moment sans avoir à commander/réclamer.

----------


## LeToz

Je n'étais pas du tout au courant de cette situation chez CPC.
Ca fait plus de 5 ans et demi que j'achète le mag (oui évidemment, avant ça  c'était Joy.), toutes les deux semaines et chaque semaine, avant ça, en kiosque. C'est un ptit rituel et c'est aussi très con.
Très con, car je pourrais m'abonner : si j'ai bien compris ça peut aider.
Donc aujourd'hui, parcequ'il est hors de question que le mag ralentisse, et malgrès l'absence non justifiée de Monsieur Pom2ter depuis bien trop longtemps, c'est abo 2 ans.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

> Sinon, j'ai pas pris le HS MMO, c'est mal ?


Enfoiré, un de plus et j'étais de retour.

----------


## Akodo

Rabot  :Emo: 

:achète 10 HS MMO:

----------


## znokiss

> Enfoiré, un de plus et j'étais de retour.


 ::XD:: 
Je l'achète en double, pour la peine.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C'est pas pareil.

----------


## sysedit

J'arrive un peu après la guerre, mais y aurait pas moyen de faire un abo avec 1 ou 2 Hors Séries ?

J'suis allergique aux maisons de la presse (faut dire qu'acheter Joy, Tilt, Gen4 puis PCTeam tous les mois ça crée des liens), mais j'serai prêt à payer mon abo un peu plus cher avec les HS, alors que là j'ai un peu la méga flemme de faire un détour pour les acheter.

C'est ptet pas grand chose, mais si tout le monde fait pareil on arrivera ptet à donner à manger à Arthur.

----------


## olivarius

+1 avec l'abonnement tout compris avec tous les hors séries qui peuvent vous passez par la tête et même des inédits (quitte à en avoir moins certaines années et plus les autres  ::P: )

----------


## FMP-thE_mAd

+1 aussi, même si le prix de l'abonnement est augmenté du prix exact des HS (ou même un peu plus pour les frais de port).

----------


## Temporary

Bonjour tout le monde (inscrit hier), après moulte hésitation je me replonge enfin dans la presse papier  ::):  _(deuil de joystick qui a traîné)_

Je compte m'abonner de suite (pour 1 an), j'aimerais connaître 2 - 3 trucs :

- tous les anciens numéros sont à 3,90 ? (pas cher pinaise, moitié prix des autres mags  ::o: )

- pour les hors-série, vaut mieux les prendre à la boutique canardpc.com ou les chercher en kiosque ?

à ce propos, j'ai vu Canard PC chez un tabac 1 seule fois en 5 ans dans 4 villes différentes (entre 20k et 50k habitants) ; sans Internet et un vieux pote connaisseur j'aurais jamais connus le mag, ce qui aurait été un peu con, vous faîtes comment pour la comm' ?

----------


## Frypolar

> Bonjour tout le monde (inscrit hier), après moulte hésitation je me replonge enfin dans la presse papier  _(deuil de joystick qui a traîné)_
> 
> Je compte m'abonner de suite (pour 1 an), j'aimerais connaître 2 - 3 trucs :
> 
> - tous les anciens numéros sont à 3,90 ? (pas cher pinaise, moitié prix des autres mags )
> 
> - pour les hors-série, vaut mieux les prendre à la boutique canardpc.com ou les chercher en kiosque ?
> 
> à ce propos, j'ai vu Canard PC chez un tabac 1 seule fois en 5 ans dans 4 villes différentes (entre 20k et 50k habitants) ; sans Internet et un vieux pote connaisseur j'aurais jamais connus le mag, ce qui aurait été un peu con, vous faîtes comment pour la comm' ?


Salut !

Pour les Hors série il vaut mieux les acheter en kiosque. Plus CPC vend de magazine via bureau de tabac et compagnie, plus ils seront distribués.

Pour trouver facilement un numéro, tu peux utiliser ce site : http://www.trouverlapresse.com

Pour la comm', il y a le bouche à oreille, depuis peu on trouve des configs canards sur materiel.net, les serveurs de jeu (c'est comme ça que j'ai connu), certains partenariats, concours...

----------


## El Gringo

> Bonjour tout le monde (inscrit hier), après moulte hésitation je me replonge enfin dans la presse papier  _(deuil de joystick qui a traîné)_
> 
> Je compte m'abonner de suite (pour 1 an), j'aimerais connaître 2 - 3 trucs :
> 
> - tous les anciens numéros sont à 3,90 ? (pas cher pinaise, moitié prix des autres mags )
> 
> - pour les hors-série, vaut mieux les prendre à la boutique canardpc.com ou les chercher en kiosque ?
> 
> à ce propos, j'ai vu Canard PC chez un tabac 1 seule fois en 5 ans dans 4 villes différentes (entre 20k et 50k habitants) ; sans Internet et un vieux pote connaisseur j'aurais jamais connus le mag, ce qui aurait été un peu con, vous faîtes comment pour la comm' ?


Salut, bienvenu et merci.
Pour commencer on est moins chers mais on est bimensuel, c'est pas pareil. Ensuite pour les hors séries achète les en kiosque tant que tu peux, si tu passes par la boutique tu vas te taper les frais de port exorbitants. Sinon pour la comm' on compte sur le bouche à oreille, on n'a (vraiment) pas les moyens de faire de la pub.

----------


## ShinSH

> Sinon pour la comm' on compte sur le bouche à oreille, on n'a (vraiment) pas les moyens de faire de la pub.


Et ton avatar, c'est pour que Jean Louis Borloo te fasse un procès, et qu'on parle du mag, c'est ca?  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

::siffle::

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

Il est habilement croppé en tout cas.

----------


## TehHolyOne

Un vrai dieu Grec  ::siffle::

----------


## Temporary

On met combien de temps à s'habituer à la vue de ce dieu grec ?  ::O:

----------


## El Gringo

Un être normalement constitué restera toujours ébahi devant tant de beauté.

----------


## Akodo

:Bave:

----------


## Ash_Crow

> Il est habilement croppé en tout cas.


Ça me fait penser à certaine cinématique de _The lost and Damned_...

----------


## La Mimolette

On peux avoir ton avatar en HD? J'aimerai l'afficher en énorme dans ma chambre!

----------


## El Gringo

C'est mister février en fait :
http://www.tourte.org/calendrier-200...l/02-borloo-nu
Janvier est pas mal non plus ( :Bave: ) mais ça ne vaut pas un bon borloo.

----------


## La Mimolette

Rah merci! C'est de tout beauté! J'adore Mister Décembre!

----------


## Zilief

Et pourquoi vous collez pas des stagiaires à l'entrée des serveurs de WoW avec des panneaux ? Et à quand CanardPC2Life sur 2nd Life ?


Bon OK, j'arrête.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah je suis sur un gros coup pour un bon coup de pouce.

La en ce moment je gère un abonnement Canard pc via la base de Landivisiau.

Bon elle est pour le moment réticente mais les CPC que je laisse trainer au foyer (200 cafés par heures que je distribue la dedans arf) une fois que L'équipe et le Télégramme sont piquer a plutôt du succès chez les djeunes et les moins djeunes.Même l'aumônier de la base vous a lu.

Je continu a distiller les vieux numéro (enfin vieux 197 et les 2 HS).Je croise les doigts pour vous retrouver entre 2 Géo.

Je vais leur mettre le test de Boulon sur Arma 2,ils arrêterons de me casser les couilles avec opération Flash point 2.

----------


## El Gringo

Super classe, merci !

----------


## O.Boulon

Ca, c'est la classe !

----------


## ThorThur

Dites, je suis inscrit depuis un bail sur un site "communautaire" (rien à voir avec Facebook, je vous rassure) du nom de parano.be. Sans entrer dans les détails, il y a beaucoup de membres, dont une bonne part de geek, susceptibles donc d'être la cible de notre magjine de zeux vidéo préféré. Il faut être inscrit et parrainé pour entrer sur le site (ce que je peux faire le cas échéant, s'il y a des intéressés d'ailleurs).

Je ne sais pas si c'est une bonne idée, mais je pourrais (ou plutôt quelqu'un de compétent) écrire une news sur leur site pour promouvoir Canard PC (site et surtout magazine).

Pour plus d'infos, mpez-moi !  :;): 

A titre informatif, (j'espère qu'ils ne m'en voudront pas), on peut trouver Wazatiste, Skiant ou encore Antarion sur Parano. Cela dit, il y en a sans doute d'autres...

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

ThorThur : j'suis pas sur que ce soit apprécié par le gérant de parano ça. Du tout. Tu peux toujours proposer une bannière (le truc à côté du wall), on ne sait jamais... Mais c'est plus pour la promo PERSO.

----------


## ThorThur

> ThorThur : j'suis pas sur que ce soit apprécié par le gérant de parano ça. Du tout. Tu peux toujours proposer une bannière (le truc à côté du wall), on ne sait jamais... Mais c'est plus pour la promo PERSO.


C'est pour ça que je disais que ce n'était sans doute pas une bonne idée.

Après ca dépend comment c'est fait, un lien vers le site uniquement, c'est jouable je pense.
Peut-être que sur un secteur un peu plus geek ou game ça passerait en interne...  ::zzz::

----------


## mcgrill

Je ne sais pas si l'idée à été soulevée mais des pubs sur le forum seraient-elles viables ? Vu la fréquentation de ce dernier vous feriez péter la cagnotte ! (surtout avec les vieux squatteurs qu'il y a)
Pas une invasion comme certains forums qui en deviennent illisible mais un peu plus que maintenant si ça vous permet d'en retirer des bénéfices.

----------


## kpouer

Ba yen a, en ce moment pour Cities XL en haut de l'écran, désactive adblock  :^_^:

----------


## mcgrill

::siffle:: 
Saloperie de firefox !

Et sinon entre les posts heu hum ... :tentedeserattraper:

----------


## t4nk

Rattrape-toi plutôt en whitelistant http://pub.canardpc.com/www/delivery/* dans AdBlock.

----------


## olivarius

> Rattrape-toi plutôt en whitelistant http://pub.canardpc.com/www/delivery/* dans AdBlock.


C'est plus simple de désactiver adblock pour CPC. Ca marche très bien chez moi  :;):

----------


## kpouer

A vrai dire je l'avais fait et je me suis appercu un jour que ca l'avait désactivé pour le site web mais pas le forum, c'est corrigé depuis, d'autant que les pubs sont pas tellement intrusives donc ca pose pas de problèmes

----------


## t4nk

> C'est plus simple de désactiver adblock pour CPC. Ca marche très bien chez moi


Spas faux, mais en utilisant des règles plus stricts ça me permet d'avoir un contrôle plus fin, mais c'est vrai que j'aurais mieux fait de donner http://*.canardpc.*.

----------


## mcgrill

J'ai trouvé d'où vient le problème, c'était mon antivirus :/ kaspersky avec un jackie chan ninja !
Saloperies d'anti-bannières veulent la mort de cpc.

:mavietoussa:

----------


## Belkanell

Bon je donne le bâton pour me faire battre, mais j'y vais quand même...

L'actualité je m'en fiche un peu, donc je n'ai aucun problème à écouter des podcasts en retard. C'est d'ailleurs très instructif d'entendre les commentaires d'il y a deux ans.

Bref, je viens d'écouter le podcast anniversaire de Pix'nLove, avec de nombreux anciens de la presse vidéo ludique (sauf Blottière... Mouhahaahahha... pardon...) et qu'elle ne fût pas ma surprise d'entendre Marcus (que j'aime beaucoup, il nous montre à tous que l'on peut bien vieillir) parler de CPC, et dire qu'il s'agissait de son "chouchou" dans la presse vidéo ludique.

Voilà, vu que c'est vieux, je ne sais pas si quelqu'un en a déjà parlé ici, mais si ce n'est pas le cas : voilà !

http://www.gameblog.fr/podcast_111_p...-de-pix-n-love

PS : Marcus, si tu me lis, JE T'AIME !  ::wub::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

On se lève tous pour Marcus. Eh oui moi aussi je l'aimais bien avec ses Level One de ouf (bien mieux que ceux des deux crétins d'après). Enfin sinon c'était déjà passé tu te doutes bien. Enfin pour les jeunots et les retardataires (hihi  ::P:  ) ça peut être sympa à voir.

----------


## Soupolet

Selon moi, les problèmes viennent d'un manque de communication et du fait que canard pc est une sorte de magazine de niche. Pour sensibiliser des geeks, faut pas tirer avec un boulet de canon sur une tâche d'huile mais utiliser des méthodes bien ciblées. Publicité sur internet sur des petits sites à micro-communauté ou qui agissent simplement en tant que mécène (car canardpc à ses fidèles compagnons), ça pourrait avoir ses effets et la facture(s'il y a) devrait pas être trop lourde à supporter.

----------


## Michael d'Amour

Honnêtement, quand je regarde autour de moi, j'ai de moins en moins l'impression que CPC est isolé. En kiosque, il est parfois bien placé. Les ventes semblent assez bonnes. Cité plusieurs fois en référence, et j'ai même un pote qui ne connaissait pas le magazine qui m'a sorti le dossier (qui a apparemment fait grand bruit) de Doc TB dans une discussion sur les alim'. CPC n'est pas un mastodonte mais je pense que quand on est un joueur au courant de l'actu, il y a pas mal de chances d'en entendre parler. Alors en plus si t'es un geek et que t'as pas entendu parler de CPC, c'est limite si tu viens de la planète Mars... non ?

----------


## lokideath

Le site et la communauté oui, le magasine moins j'ai l'impression.

----------


## hot

Salut à tous,

Je suis un lecteur fidèle de Canard PC (depuis le n°3 si je me souviens bien) mais je ne viens que très rarement sur le site et encore moins le forum (dernière visite il y a deux ans ^^). 

Bref je ne vais pas vous raconter ma vie... simplement vous dire que s'il y a une initiative visant à aider la rédaction de mon mag de geek préféré, j'essaierai de répondre présent.

Oui je sais depuis le temps j'aurais pu m'abonner au mag, c'est bien les abonnements ça donne une visibilité sur les revenus etc.

Ne faites pas comme moi, abonnez-vous !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ahah l'autre il a loupé les deux premiers numéros et il se dit fidèle ! MAIS TU AS PAS HONTE ? 


 ::P:  

PS : on aidera tous cpc à la hauteur de nos moyens (3,90 € tous les 15 jours).

----------


## hot

A l'époque, quand j'ai découvert CPC, j'étais un fidèle lecteur  ::P:  de "PC Team". Un mag bien sympa, bien poli, bien propre sur lui. Je dois à ce mag d'avoir découvert Trackmania, jeu sur lequel j'ai passé des centaines d'heures à faire le con en ligne avec les déjantés qui peuplaient alors les serveurs...

Puis PC Team a disparu en 2005 avec la fin d'activité de son éditeur Posse Press. 

A l'époque ça m'a fait chier disons-le.

Longue vie à CPC !

----------


## shamrok

Grand fan pour ma part de la rédaction CPC depuis le début (et d'avant avec Joy), j'ai toujours été un gros joueur PC
Avec l'humour décalé de mon coin-coin préféré, j'avoue n'avoir loupé aucun numéro.
Mais depuis quelques temps , les choses changent pour moi : en effet, le marché du jeu PC ne me correspond plus trop et j'avoue me tourner dorénavant vers ma console  ::|: 

Quel rapport avec le site ? bah finalement, m'interessant moins aux news PC, j'achète moins souvent le CPC et je vais moins sur le site (sauf le fofo qui est une référence je trouve)
Malgré les idées pour améliorer les revenus du site, je pense que le problème vient aussi du marché Jeux PC en berne (rapport aux gros blockbusters) qui prive CPC d'un nombre de visiteurs suffisants pour rentabiliser le site.
Moi même je vais plus souvent sur du Gamekult que sur le site de CPC !! 

Economiquement, à mon humble avis,  ce sont les revenus du  mag qui doivent supporter le cout du site. UN mag plus ouvert aux jeux Multi Plateforme ? hérésie ? en tous cas, moi ça me plairait bien... ::rolleyes:: 
A+

----------


## Darken

::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

*BURN THE HERETIC !*

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Moi même je vais plus souvent sur du Gamekult que sur le site de CPC !! 
> 
> Economiquement, à mon humble avis,  ce sont les revenus du  mag qui doivent supporter le cout du site. UN mag plus ouvert aux jeux Multi Plateforme ? hérésie ? en tous cas, moi ça me plairait bien...
> A+


Le retour de Canard Consoles  ::P: 
Outre les problèmes de main d'oeuvre, pas sûr que les critiques sans complaisance plaisent au public moyen des consoles.

----------


## Euklif

> Le retour de Canard Consoles 
> Outre les problèmes de main d'oeuvre, pas sûr que les critiques sans complaisance plaisent au public moyen des consoles.


Tu te trompe de combat. Des pécéiste qui aiment pas les critiques sans complaisance ne lisent pas non plus cpc (et y a suffisament de concurent pour leur donner ce qu'ils veulent).
Mais coté console, y en a pas mal à mon avis qui attendent toujours l'équivalent "cpc"... Donc, dans l'absolu, j'chuis assez d'accord avec shamrock. Surtout que y a des tests console qui arrivent à s'infiltrer de temps en temps ^^

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Infiltrer ouais. Un peu comme une fuite dans une tuyauterie.

----------


## shamrok

> Tu te trompe de combat. Des pécéiste qui aiment pas les critiques sans complaisance ne lisent pas non plus cpc (et y a suffisament de concurent pour leur donner ce qu'ils veulent).
> Mais coté console, y en a pas mal à mon avis qui attendent toujours l'équivalent "cpc"... Donc, dans l'absolu, j'chuis assez d'accord avec shamrock. Surtout que y a des tests console qui arrivent à s'infiltrer de temps en temps ^^



Merci , c'est exactement mon point de vue !  ::wub::

----------


## Tyler Durden

Grâce à mes connaissances dans le "milieu" cpc a enfin la place qu'il mérite.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Je crois qu'on est nombreux à faire ça depuis le concours où on a envoyé les photos et adresses des points presses y a de ça pfffiouuuuuuuu...  :;):

----------


## Antitan

A la gare RER A d'Auber, elle m'a dit qu'ils ne faisaient plus les CPC!!
C'est un scandale!! Bon, je suis abonné, mais pour les hors série, c'est nettement plus chiant.

----------


## Elendael

Voyageant pas mal, j'ai souvent vu les CPC en assez bonne place dans les Relays dans les plus grandes gares.

Mais qu'à cela ne tienne, je viens de me réabonner un an. Si je n'étais pas en plein déménagement (et pas loin d'une terrible période de disette), j'aurais même pris deux ans.

Mais ça, c'est parce que je suis un fou furieux.

----------


## Mr Ianou

Grâce au compte de gestion canard Pc je trouve qu'il est très facile de gérer son abonnement au magazine.

On peut changer l'adresse d'un clic et mettre en pause son abonnement.

Donc go go sur les abo messieurs y'a aucune excuse meme en plein déménagement.

----------


## Rorschach

> Grâce au compte de gestion canard Pc je trouve qu'il est très facile de gérer son abonnement au magazine.
> 
> On peut changer l'adresse d'un clic et mettre en pause son abonnement.
> 
> .


On croirait une pub de conventions obsèques quand tu parles  ::O:

----------


## Arcadia94

> On croirait une pub de conventions obsèques quand tu parles 
> 
> http://www.convention-obseques.net/i...obseques02.jpg


Juste énorme !!!!!
Merci pour les éclats de rire que tu me provoques encore  :;):

----------


## Saltadrow

> Donc go go sur les abo messieurs y'a aucune excuse meme en plein déménagement.


Vu la gueule de ma boite au lettre je préfère aller le chercher chez le marchand de journaux. Mais promis dès que je déménage et si on a une boite digne de ce nom je m'abonne pour soutenir.

----------


## lokideath

L'achat en kiosque ca soutient tout autant !

----------


## Narm

> L'achat en kiosque ca soutient tout autant !


Pas sur car il y a plus d'intermédiaires entre CPC et le lecteur, enfin je pense  ::huh::

----------


## Saltadrow

C'est surtout que ça leur permet une meilleure visibilité du futur (wow ça fait cool dis comme ça).

J'ai déjà un abo archive chez Nolife renouvelé automatiquement, un abbonement au mook de Pix'n Love, alors ça serait pas mal de montrer aussi mon soutien à CPC.

----------


## Kass Kroute

> L'achat en kiosque ca soutient tout autant !


Dans mon patelin, l'achat de mon exemplaire représente 25 % du stock dispo  :^_^: 
Alors je préfère continuer à acheter au détail plutôt que de m'abonner.

Pour contaminer de nouveaux lecteurs, la présence en kiosque avec de jolies couvertures qui rappellent au daltonien son malheur, c'est encore le mieux  :;):

----------


## Urm

Quand on se réabonne, la facture est toujours indiquée comme émise de Pantin.

Normal ou oups ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Oups.
HALF.

Même nombre de lettres.

----------


## Conan3D

Fait gaffe, conspiration de 2012 inside  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, chez mon buraliste, le coin JV s'organise ainsi :

En haut : Magazines de cul
Milieu : Magazines JV
En bas : Magazines Informatique. Et catch sur le tout devant, car la section d'a coté est déjà Über remplie.

Et ces cons mettent les CPC dans la section du bas. Juste derrière les magazines de Catch. Va dire à ta maman de chopper un CPC après  ::|:

----------


## ThorThur

> Fait gaffe, conspiration de 2012 inside 
> 
> Sinon, chez mon buraliste, le coin JV s'organise ainsi :
> 
> En haut : Magazines de cul
> Milieu : Magazines JV
> En bas : Magazines Informatique. Et catch sur le tout devant, car la section d'a coté est déjà Über remplie.
> 
> Et ces cons mettent les CPC dans la section du bas. Juste derrière les magazines de Catch. Va dire à ta maman de chopper un CPC après


Toujours mieux placé que s'il avait été en haut !  ::ninja::

----------


## Crealkiller

> Toujours mieux placé que s'il avait été en haut !


Pas sur, Le catch ça attire les jeunes, le cul, ça attire le regard des jeunes mais aussi des vieux! ::P: 

Tin en faite pour gagner des ventes faudrai mettre CPC au niveaux des bouquins coquins partout!

----------


## Chocolouf

Pour ma part c'est du déjà-vu, chez un kiosquier le CPC HS mods et le Hardware étaient sur la même rangée que des revues homos érotiques

Sûr que c'est pas la maman du petit kévin qui lui achèterai son CPC  :^_^:

----------


## kpouer

> Oups.
> HALF.
> 
> Même nombre de lettres.


Tiens, pourquoi ? Vous avez déménagé ?

----------


## Crealkiller

> Pour ma part c'est du déjà-vu, chez un kiosquier le CPC HS mods et le Hardware étaient sur la même rangée que des revues homos érotiques
> 
> Sûr que c'est pas la maman du petit kévin qui lui achèterai son CPC


C'était le numéro des Sims 3??

----------

